# Eure merkwürdigsten Träume oO



## Lekraan (27. Dezember 2009)

Moin!

Also, ich hatte heute Nacht so einen komischen Traum, dass ich auf einem Berg stehe auf den eig Schlitten gefahren werden. Also garnicht mal so steil. Es war so im Frühling ... und auf einmal stolpere ich und fall diesen "Berg" runter. Aber wie gesagt, der Berg war garnicht mal so steil. Man könnte eig gleich wieder aufstehen, wenn man gestolpert wäre. Auf jeden Fall, ich bin runter gefallen. Und auf einmal, war der Berg sowas von hoch, der war auf einmal über den Wolken und ich fall da hinunter Oo
...das alleine ist schon sehr komisch...

...aber als ich dann unten ankamm .. also von dem ewig langem Sturz wachte ich plötzlich mit Schmerzen in meinem Bein auf. Das lustige war ja, ich bin in meinem Traum mit meinem Bein als ersten auf dem Boden aufgeprallt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das sind so Träume ... die sind einfach nur ... naja ... merkwürdig Oo

Habt ihr auch schonmal solche komischen Träume gehabt? Wenn ja, dann erzählt doch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_mm..Merkwurdigster Traum

Is Lange her 

Wahr Folgendes:

Der Traum wahr in na Art Slowmotion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich stehe da und auf einmal Kommt Godzilla vorbei und macht alles Platt ^^der Knuller wahr Godzilla wahr aus Pudding :/
Is eine rmeiner Merkwurdigsten Traume ^^gibt noch n parr kanne mich abe rkaum dran erinern _


----------



## Reo_MC (27. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> ...aber als ich dann unten ankamm .. also von dem ewig langem Sturz wachte ich plötzlich mit Schmerzen in meinem Bein auf. Das lustige war ja, ich bin in meinem Traum mit meinem Bein als ersten auf dem Boden aufgeprallt ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da die Traeume ein Ersatz fuer die Realitaet sind, muss sich dein Gehirn zwangsweise einen Grund dafuer ausdenken, dass dein Bein wehtut.


Topic: Hm ein komischer Traum... Also ich finds immer komisch, wenn ich etwas ganz alltaegliches traeume,
 z.B dass ich mich im Unterricht zu einer bestimmten Frage melde.
Etwa ein bis zwei Monate spaeter passiert dann genau das, wovon ich getraeumt habe.
Bis dahin hab ich den Traum allerdings schon vergessen, und erinnere mich erst nach dem Moment, so dass ich nie Gelegenhei bekome, etwas zu aendern.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Also, ich hatte heute Nacht so einen komischen Traum, dass ich auf einem Berg stehe auf den eig Schlitten gefahren werden. Also garnicht mal so steil. Es war so im Frühling ... und auf einmal stolpere ich und fall diesen "Berg" runter. Aber wie gesagt, der Berg war garnicht mal so steil. Man könnte eig gleich wieder aufstehen, wenn man gestolpert wäre. Auf jeden Fall, ich bin runter gefallen. Und auf einmal, war der Berg sowas von hoch, der war auf einmal über den Wolken und ich fall da hinunter Oo


Kommt immer auf den Blickwinkel an, aus dem man das Ganze betrachtet. Träume sind ein Kommunikationsmittel des Unterbewußtseins, mit dem normalen Bewußtsein und sie dienen oft dazu, Erlebnisse oder Erfahrungen zu verarbeiten.

Aus dem Aspekt stehen Berge oft für Aufgaben, Hindernisse oder Schwierigkeiten. Abstürze und das Fallen stehen für die Unfähigkeit, damit fertig zu werden. Kann auch Angst sein, sich den Aufgaben nicht gewachsen zu fühlen, zu versagen, etc., die sich im Fallen widerspiegelt. Fallen = Kontrollverlust, Ohnmacht.

Tante Edith meint grad: Möglicherweise gibts was in deinem Leben, was eigentlich nur ein "kleiner Hügel" ist, vor dem du unbewußt aber soviel Respekt oder Angst hast, so dass du's zu einem "riesen Berg" machst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Träume sind schon was sehr persönliches. Deswegen behalte ich meine auch für mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mal geträumt wir wären im Krieg und wurden Angegriffen. Da stand ich vor irgendeinem Gebäude das gerade in die Luft gesprengt wurde und überall robten halb zerfetzte Menschen über den Boden und haben geschrien. Das war eigentlich der merkwürdigste Traum, an den ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann mich noch einen einen Traum erinnern, der von gar nichts her zusammenpasste. Es waren fast schon eigene Träume an sich.


An 2 Szenen kann ich mich noch erinnern:

In der einen Lauf ich mit dem Kopf gegen ein blaues Auto und in dem war dann eine ca. 30cm tiefe Delle.

Die andere war, dass ich auf einen Spielplatz gegangen bin, dort dann aufeinmal der Boden unter mir weggebrochen ist und ich bin in eine Ruine gefallen. Ich stand an einer art Altar und hatte Indiana Jones Klamotten an O.o. Als ich mich dann umgesehen habe, sah ich einen verbrannten Zombie der ohne Unterkörper auf dem Boden um mich herumkriech.

Das seltsame ist, das ich überhaupt kein Fan von Indiana Jones bin.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich träumte einmal ein Wolf in einem kleinen Wolfrudel zu sein und wir rannten die ganze Zeit nur durch den Wald. 
War aber ein super Gefühl und als ich dann aufwachte fand ich es echt schade, dass der Traum schon vorbei ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich träumte einmal ein Wolf in einem kleinen Wolfrudel zu sein und wir rannten die ganze Zeit nur durch den Wald.
> War aber ein super Gefühl und als ich dann aufwachte fand ich es echt schade, dass der Traum schon vorbei ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_So was nene ich n Super Traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

als ich 11 war, hab ich mit einem krokodil in einem geschlossenem raum ping pong gespielt...


----------



## Reflox (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte mal geträumt, dass ich mit einer Popcorntüte geredet habe. Die Tüte sagte immer so Sachen wie: Ist ja poppig, körnig oder heisser Mais... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder dass der Dorfladen ganz kaputt war, so richtig Geisterfilm mässig. Da lebte ein Phantom drinne und ich wurde von ihm gefangen genommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder ich habe mal die beine im Traum verloren und die sind dann weggerennt...

Mein Lieblingstraum ist immer noch der: Irgendwo aufm Meer, überall Inseln Südseeinseln, und ich war Käpten einer Galeone und ner super Crew, als ich aufwachte hätte ich heulen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (27. Dezember 2009)

Hab ständig Weltuntergangsträume... Zombies, Supernovas, Aliens, alles schon gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (27. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Topic: Hm ein komischer Traum... Also ich finds immer komisch, wenn ich etwas ganz alltaegliches traeume,
> z.B dass ich mich im Unterricht zu einer bestimmten Frage melde.
> Etwa ein bis zwei Monate spaeter passiert dann genau das, wovon ich getraeumt habe.
> Bis dahin hab ich den Traum allerdings schon vergessen, und erinnere mich erst nach dem Moment, so dass ich nie Gelegenhei bekome, etwas zu aendern.



Jaaa geht mir genauso!!
Mein wirklich verrücktester Traum war als ich einen Tag komplett im Traum durchlebt hab, dann als ich mich im Traum schlafen gelegt hab bin ich vom Wecker im echten Leben aufgewacht - und hab meinen geträumten Tag nochmal durchlebt, und alles ist fast genauso passiert oO


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Hab ständig Weltuntergangsträume... Zombies, Supernovas, Aliens, alles schon gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du guckst zuviel Filme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: Fliegen können in Träumen ist immer schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Dezember 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich hab mal geträumt wir wären im Krieg und wurden Angegriffen. Da stand ich vor irgendeinem Gebäude das gerade in die Luft gesprengt wurde und überall robten halb zerfetzte Menschen über den Boden und haben geschrien. Das war eigentlich der merkwürdigste Traum, an den ich mich erinnern kann.



Hab auch so was endliches geträumt! 

Ich und mein bester freund waren hinter einer Mauer, werde von allen seit beschossen, von überall hört man die Kugel vorbei pfeifen... ich sehe mein freund an er hat ein Gewehr in er Hand, und plötzlich liegt der neben mir tot... 

an dem Tag hatte mein Freund einen Unfall.


das war das komischste, hab sonst nie so was geträumt. war sehr seltsam.


----------



## Camô (27. Dezember 2009)

Türkin in einer postapokalyptischen Anarchozukunft.


----------



## Silenzz (27. Dezember 2009)

Mein Traum war völlig Banane, ich kann mich nichtmehr ganz an den Traum erinnern, hab aber n paar Fetzen behalten, also n Kollege und ich wir waren auf irgend ner Ferien-Insel, und ich hab aufeinmal Pokemon auf nem Gameboy gezockt und bin immer durchs hohe Gras gelaufen und es ist nichts passiert. Dann aufeinmal mussten wir mit nem Boot über den See fahren um 2 Freundinnen von uns abzuholen oO, aber der See war kein See sondern irgendwie Luft kA wie ich das erklären sollte, also unter uns war sozusagen nichts, dann sind wir halt über den See gefahren, warn schon fast bei unsern Freundinnen angekommen, als aufeinmal das Boot gekentert ist und wir rausgefallen sind, wir sind aber nicht rumgeflogen oder so, nein wir sind in den See gefallen der plötzlich voller Wasser war. Ich hatte tierische Angst zu ertrinken und hab dei Luft angehalten, konnte aber aufeinmal auch unter Wasser atmen, und dann haben uns irgendwelche Leute aus dem See gezogen und genau in dem Moment bin ich aufgewacht. Das war völlig Banane, aber kann mich noch lebhaft an den Traum erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (27. Dezember 2009)

Alptraum: Ein ganz normaler Tagesablauf, und ein bis zwei Mal dachte ich, ich hätte mich selbst gesehen, wie ich mich gestalkt hab'. Gegen Ende hab' ich mich in meinem Badezimmer umgebracht. Schrecklich O.o

Schöner Traum: Ich war in einem Paradies, die Sonne schien und es war angenehm kühl, ich traf meinen Bruder, der schwebte und von Blitzen umgeben war und sagte "Du kannst hier alles machen was du willst, bleib nur von der gefährlichen Zone da weg", dann zeigte er auf den dunklen Bereich. Ich hatte Ewigkeiten Spass, in dieser Welt, als ich dann mit einem Löwenbaby gespielt habe, stolperte ich in den dunklen Bereich und wurde von meinem Bruder verhauen 

<- Deuten plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2009)

Gorilla der mir das Genick gebrochen hat.

WTF?


----------



## Kronas (27. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Alptraum: Ein ganz normaler Tagesablauf, und ein bis zwei Mal dachte ich, ich hätte mich selbst gesehen, wie ich mich gestalkt hab'. Gegen Ende hab' ich mich in meinem Badezimmer umgebracht. Schrecklich O.o
> 
> Schöner Traum: Ich war in einem Paradies, die Sonne schien und es war angenehm kühl, ich traf meinen Bruder, der schwebte und von Blitzen umgeben war und sagte "Du kannst hier alles machen was du willst, bleib nur von der gefährlichen Zone da weg", dann zeigte er auf den dunklen Bereich. Ich hatte Ewigkeiten Spass, in dieser Welt, als ich dann mit einem Löwenbaby gespielt habe, stolperte ich in den dunklen Bereich und wurde von meinem Bruder verhauen
> 
> ...


deutung:
albtraum: du hast angst vor dir selbst!
schöner traum: du hast angst vor deinem bruder und dunklen bereichen, magst aber löwnbabys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (27. Dezember 2009)

ich hab öfters solche elenden träume indenen ich ein problme habe und es gibt sozusagen keine lösung für das problem obwohl ich weiss wie ich es lösen kann,sprich ich weiss die lösung aber ich kann es nicht lösen.Irgendwie voll verrückt


Ansonsten sinds immer ganz schöne träume wie ich sie haben will ,aber kp wieso die so sind.Fast so als würde ich sie lenken
Also einfach träume mit hintergrund.Auch wenns nicht imer schön endet,ich werde unterhalten im schlaf^^

Also manchmal action,manchmal i-was voller harmonie .....von einem mädchen/frau die man begehrt zurzeit hmmm


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab das Gefühl, ohne jemandem nahe treten zu wollen, dass hier einige Deja Vus mit ihren Träumen verwechseln. :S


----------



## Ykon (27. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ich hab öfters solche elenden träume indenen ich ein problme habe und es gibt sozusagen keine lösung für das problem obwohl ich weiss wie ich es lösen kann,sprich ich weiss die lösung aber ich kann es nicht lösen.Irgendwie voll verrückt



Kenn ich, kenn ich! *g*

Sowas träume ich auch immer und dabei kommen immer kleine Situationen auf, wo es ein Problem gibt und die Lösung quasi auf der Hand liegt, aber es einfach nicht funktioniert.

Zum Beispiel hab ich letzte Woche irgendwann geträumt, dass mir die Jacke von einem Jungen geklaut wurde. Er war schätzungsweise 6 Jahre alt und ich bin nicht soweit gegangen ihm die Jacke einfach wieder wegzunehmen, nein, ich wollte lieber auf detektivischer Weise herausfinden, wo er wohnt, damit ich ihn bei seinen Eltern verpetzen kann o0


----------



## Petersburg (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mal geträumt das ich in einem Buss saß, und plötzlich ist der umgekippt und ich war Tod :O  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (27. Dezember 2009)

ich hab seit gut... ca 2 monaten 2-3 mal die woche den selben traum^^ ist iwie... recht gewöhnungsbedürftig^^ und immer an der selben stelle werde ich von einem ca 10 meter grossen wolf mit rot leuchtenden augen gepackt und quasi aus meinem traum raus geschleift -.-


----------



## Kehrin (28. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Da die Traeume ein Ersatz fuer die Realitaet sind, muss sich dein Gehirn zwangsweise einen Grund dafuer ausdenken, dass dein Bein wehtut.
> 
> 
> Topic: Hm ein komischer Traum... Also ich finds immer komisch, wenn ich etwas ganz alltaegliches traeume,
> ...



Das gleiche passiert mir auch sehr oft aber ich kann mich noch dran an errinnern wenn es passiert O.o



Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich habe mal geträumt das ich in einem Buss saß, und plötzlich ist der umgekippt und ich war Tod :O
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und das ist mein Traum denn ich seit 3 Tagen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich hab seit gut... ca 2 monaten 2-3 mal die woche den selben traum^^ ist iwie... recht gewöhnungsbedürftig^^ und immer an der selben stelle werde ich von einem ca 10 meter grossen wolf mit rot leuchtenden augen gepackt und quasi aus meinem traum raus geschleift -.-


lass mich raten dein wecker hat rot blinkende zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (28. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lass mich raten dein wecker hat rot blinkende zahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nee^^ der hat so leicht grünlich leuchtende zeiger^^ wie normal halt^^


----------



## Vanth1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatt mal den Traum das ich in der stadt rumlaufe ,viele leuteum mich herrum,aufeinmal sehe ich nen flugzeug in meine richtung sinken ich rennen weg ,aufeinmal ist dieser flieger wieder übermir und stürtzt auf mich direkt auf mich aber tötet nur mich und niemande anderen in meinem umfeld oO


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Dezember 2009)

das heißt du sollst nie wieeder fliegen frage geklärt nächster fall!


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das heißt du sollst nie wieeder fliegen frage geklärt nächster fall!


wohl eher, dass irgendwas schreckliches NUR ihm passieren wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (28. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wohl eher, dass irgendwas schreckliches NUR ihm passieren wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nene das heisst das das leben ihn und nur ihn übelst verarscht^^


----------



## Moruka (28. Dezember 2009)

Die  besten Träume sind die bei denen man die volle Kontrolle über seinen Traum hat ( luzide Träume ). Ich hab es mir über die letzten Monate antrainiert und nun kann ich fast jede zweite Nacht meinen Traum kontrollieren. Für Leute die das lernen wollen ist der erste Schritt am besten ein Traum Tagebuch anzuschaffen und man muss versuchen den Unterschied zwischen Realität und Traum erkennen zu können.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klartraum
Wie man auf Wikipedia lesen kann kann man während dieses Wachtraums z.b. für Schularbeiten lernen oder Sportarten trainieren ( Skateboard etc. ).

Aber ansonsten war mein komischster Traum ( nicht luzid ) das ich mit einem Hund der Schokolade kotztin einem Gefängniss sitze und ratet mal was es dann zu Mittag gab....Schokolade!
Ich denke mal ich habe noch ein ´paar verrückte da müsste ich mal in meinen alten Traumtagebüchern nachschauen.


----------



## Moruka (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich war in einer Umgebung von der ich vorher schon einmal geträumt hatte oder besser gesagt in dieser Umgebung gab es etwas wovon ich schon einmal geträumt hatte. Ein Höhlensystem ( oder so etwas in der Art ) dessen Aufbau ziemlich kompliziert ist und das auch etwas Menschlich ( also von Menschen gebaut ) aussieht. Doch die Umgebung um dieses System herum war anders. Ausserdem hatte das alles irgendetwas mit einem Kardinal zu tun ( ich weiss aber nicht mehr was ). Ich stand in einiger Entfernung zu dem System. Deshalb sprang ich in die Höhe und fiel langsam auf das Gelände zurück. Ich wollte auf Stahlträgern landen die über dem Höhlensystem waren um durch einen der Belüftungsschächte hinein zu kommen durch den immer die Zombies kommen ( auf einmal glaubte ich dies hätte etwas mit Counter Strike-Source Zombie Mod zu tun). Ich landete in einer Halle. Auf einer künstlichen Anhöhe waren die Höhlen. Um mich herum waren Dinge die für das Zombie Mod typisch waren wie z.b. Container auf die man klettern konnte oder Kisten. Ich ging aus der Halle hinaus und sah dort eine ziemlich alte Stadt ( Industrie Zeitalter ). Sie war mit Unkraut und anderem Grünzeug überwuchert und sah ziemlich verfallen aus. Vor mir führte ein Weg einen Hügel hinauf und neben mir ( zu meiner linken, zu meiner rechten war eine Wand, ) war ein anderer Weg der vom Startpunkt wegführte. Ich stellte mir vor wie schrecklich das sein musste wenn in dieser Gasse der großteil der Spieler starben...


Dann sah ich dabei zu wie einige Tiere (?) die in Kugeln saßen (?) Eiskugeln auf Eis hin und her rollen ließen ( diese waren extrem schnell ). Dabei unterhielten sie sich wer wann die letzten Meisterschaften gewonnen hatte ( sie hatten wohl seid einer Weile nicht mehr gespielt )...


Das war ein Auszug aus meinem Traumtagebuch ( der Traum ist ganz frisch von gestern ).


----------



## Raethor (28. Dezember 2009)

Mein tatsächlich krassester Traum war vor einigen Jahren.

Ich träumte fast jede Nacht regelmäßig einen Albtraum. 
Mich verfolgt nachts jemand mit Skimaske in einem großen Gebäude. Keine Ahnung warum oder weshalb. Ich versuche die gesamte Zeit über mich vor ihm zu verstecken und irgendwann erwischt er mich jedesmal. Wenn er mich packt wache ich auf.

Der krasse Traum folgte daraufhin nach einiger Zeit. Es lief genauso ab wie immer. Mit einem Unterschied... als der Typ nach einem längerem "Versteckspiel" auf mich zugerannt kam, hab ich ihm volles Brett ins Gesicht gegeben und er lag auf dem Boden. Bin dann aufgewacht und fühlte mich deutlichst besser als die Tage davor^^

Seitdem hab ich das nie mehr geträumt... eigtl. überhaupt erst einen Albtraum seit der Zeit, an den ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## Destilatus (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe nur einen Albtraum an den ich mich erinnern kann, der war ziemlich bitter. 

Also der Traum lief so ab: Ich jogge mit ein paar Freunden bei uns durch die Stadt. Vor uns noch eine Gruppe Jogger, von den einer Rote Haare hat (Fragt mich nicht wieso Rote Haare aber es war wirklich so, ich hab auch nichts gegen Rothaarige, ganz im gegenteil. Einer meiner besten Freunde hat Rote Haare :-D) Naja, also sag ich zu den anderen : "Lass uns an dem vorbei Joggen". Wir Joggen vorbei, aufeinmal dreht der Rothaarige zu mir und schreit mich an "Was hast du gesagt?" und verpasst mir voll eine. 
Ich fliege total weit nach oben (ist ja ein Traum) und knall mit voller wucht auf ein Vorfahrtsschild und wach daraufhin SCHWEISSGEBADET auf. War schon krasser Scheiß^^

Früher wo ich kleiner war hatte ich auch beim Einschlafen ab und zu den Traum das ich auf eine Treppe zurenn und aufeinmal stolper und noch sehe wie ich herunterfall aber dann mit einem total krassen zucken aufwach. 

Joar das wars eigendlich schon^^ ma sehen was ihr davon haltet :-D


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann mich noch an einen merkwürdigen erinnern.
Ich und 2 Freunde haben an einem Marathon teilgenommen. Die Strecke begann in der Schweiz, in einem Dorf, wo es viel Grün gab. Der Lauf ging bis nach Saudiarabien.
Ich und meine Freunde waren schon in einer Wüste, die letzte Kurve der Strecke lag sicher 100 Kilometer hinter uns, also dachten wir uns, wir machen eine Pause, bei dem Vorsprung könne uns doch sowieso niemand mehr einholen.
Nach einiger Zeit, sagte ein Freund "Ey gehen wir dorthin", und zeigte auf eine Ecke in der Welt (Wie bei Echtzeitstrategiespielen, wo die Welt aufhört, und es nur eine Ecke ist), ich versuchte ihn davon abzuhalte, doch er riss mich und den anderen mit. Der Ort war ca. 10 Meter von der Strecke entfernt, aber voller Schnee. Als wir dort waren, haben uns 3 Wölfe angegriffen. Einer der Freunde hat seinen Wolf ins Gesicht getreten, der ist daraufhin weggerannt. Der andere wurde selbst umgebracht. Ich hab meinem Wolf, die Daumen so stark in die Kehle gedrückt, dass es zwei Löcher darin gab, als er schon längst tot war, fing ich an, ihn zu verprügeln. Als ich voller Blut war, liefen wir zurück zur Strecke und haben den Lauf gewonnen.

Das kann ich auf überhaupt nichts deuten^^ Ausser, dass ich einmal gesagt habe, dass ich, in meinem Leben, einmal einen fairen Kampf gegen einen grossen, wilden Hund machen will, kann ich nichts mit dem Traum verbinden.

Deuten Plx^^


----------



## Davatar (28. Dezember 2009)

Letzte Nacht geträumt: Wollte mit nem Freund mittag essen gehn, doch alles war zu. Schlussendlich sind wir Döner essen gegangen ^^


----------



## Cribmaster (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte schon öfter mal diesen Traum (über Jahre):

Ich laufe, kA wohin oder warum, ich laufe halt einfach plötzlich (glaube immer recht gehetzt). Auf einmal befidnet sich vor mir
ein Loch / Klippe irgedwie fehlt ein stück boden oder so und ich müsste springen.

In dem Moment als ich Springe zucke ich wie ein Irrer, bin wach und mir rast das herz.


----------



## Perkone (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte diese Nacht wieder was ganz dolles geträumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und zwar: Ich lieg mit 2 anderen Leuten flach am Boden in irgendeinem finsteren Raum, welcher gerade groß genug war, um flach am Bauch zu robben. Die beiden Typis waren mit irgendwas bewaffnet (einer hatte ne AK47 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), ich hatte auch iwas. Dabei hatten wa je eine Stabförmige, kleine Taschenlampe, von denen eine Ausging. Iwie lag dann vor mir so ein Wäschekorb mit mechanischen Teilen drinne, unter anderem auch 2 AAA-Batterien und eine Stabtaschenlampe, welche ich dann zusammengebaut hab und dem Typ gegeben hab.
Nächster Teil : Ich hab gesehn wie da so ne Frau auch rumliegt und aus ca 5 Meter entfernung dem Typ erschießen will, welcher mit der AK zurückballert... Wie das ausging kA mehr x)
Dann hab ich irgendwen auf nem Roller verfolgt, welcher ebenfalls auf so nem Teil saß. Iwann hats den dann mal gestrudelt und is gegen n Auto geprallt. Ich stieg dann ab und sprang dann wie in dem game Prototype in die Luft und auf dessen Roller... Roller hats überstanden, Typ war weg. Voller wut nahm ich den Roller dann und war das Teil dann über nen Geländer von der Straße ca 30 Meter runter auf den Boden. Das Teil federt nur noch ab und überall flogen dann Splitter rum hehe.... Rest lass ich weg, is zu doof x)

Ich hab zwar kA, was mir der Traum sagen will, aber naja ^^


----------



## Moruka (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte letztens mal wieder ein Falltraum ( leider nicht luzid ). War ein schrekliches Gefühl.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch an einen merkwürdigen erinnern.
> Ich und 2 Freunde haben an einem Marathon teilgenommen. Die Strecke begann in der Schweiz, in einem Dorf, wo es viel Grün gab. Der Lauf ging bis nach Saudiarabien.
> Ich und meine Freunde waren schon in einer Wüste, die letzte Kurve der Strecke lag sicher 100 Kilometer hinter uns, also dachten wir uns, wir machen eine Pause, bei dem Vorsprung könne uns doch sowieso niemand mehr einholen.
> Nach einiger Zeit, sagte ein Freund "Ey gehen wir dorthin", und zeigte auf eine Ecke in der Welt (Wie bei Echtzeitstrategiespielen, wo die Welt aufhört, und es nur eine Ecke ist), ich versuchte ihn davon abzuhalte, doch er riss mich und den anderen mit. Der Ort war ca. 10 Meter von der Strecke entfernt, aber voller Schnee. Als wir dort waren, haben uns 3 Wölfe angegriffen. Einer der Freunde hat seinen Wolf ins Gesicht getreten, der ist daraufhin weggerannt. Der andere wurde selbst umgebracht. Ich hab meinem Wolf, die Daumen so stark in die Kehle gedrückt, dass es zwei Löcher darin gab, als er schon längst tot war, fing ich an, ihn zu verprügeln. Als ich voller Blut war, liefen wir zurück zur Strecke und haben den Lauf gewonnen.
> ...


Wölfe im Traum bedeuten grundsätzlich Gefahr.ist wohl noch ein Produkt aus dem Jäger und Sammler Zeitalter.auch in jedem Märchen steht der Wolf für das Böse und die Gefahr...
wichtig in deinem Traum ist, das du den Wolf besiegt und sogar getötet hast.das bedeutet das du eine Gefahr meistern wirst oder schon gemeistert hast...
hast du irgendein Widersacher in irgendeiner Sache, oder ein Nebenbuhler um eine Frau die du liebst?
der Freund der gestorben ist,vertraust du dem?


----------



## Moruka (28. Dezember 2009)

Führt von euch noch jemand Traumtagebuch?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Moruka schrieb:


> Führt von euch noch jemand Traumtagebuch?



Nö, hab aber mal interessante Doku gesehen, wo Gewisse träume uns auf gefahren vorarbeiten, das kommt von früher wo die Menschen jeden Tag auf gefahren gestossen sind, und da das heute nicht mehr der Fall ist trainiert das Gehirn in den träumen.

Z.b Fürher hatte ihr sicher auch so träume wie vom Böse Wolf der euch verfolgt und ihr schnell weg rennt, und man dann Schweiss gebadet auf wacht als hätte man gerade eben so schnell gerannt wie im Traum? 

Solche träume sollen uns eben auf gefahren Situation vorbereiten. 

fand ich recht interessant.


----------



## Moruka (28. Dezember 2009)

Das mit der Vorbereitung auf Gefahren hab ich auch mal irgendwo gelesen. Und Naturstämme in Amerika oder Australien haben ihre Träume auch als vorbereitung auf die Jagd genutzt. Und wenn der Traum schlecht ausging sind sie nicht jagen gegangen.


----------



## slurm (28. Dezember 2009)

hatte 3-4 mal über einen längeren zeitraum verteilt immer wieder den gleichen traum.

es endete immer so, dass ich aufgewacht bin und keinen sinn mehr gesehen habe. ich war total ratlos und wusste überhaupt nicht mehr was ich machen sollte. das hat dann ca. 5 minuten angehalten bis ich den traum vergessen hatte. aber so lange ich mich daran erinnern konnte war ich total verzweifelt.

ich habe wirklich oft drüber nachgedacht und versucht mich zu erinnern, weiss aber leider bis heute nicht worum es im dem traum geht. 

kann man sowas auch deuten? jemand schonmal von sowas gehört?


----------



## Petersburg (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich will auch mal einen Klartraum haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (28. Dezember 2009)

Moruka schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens mal wieder ein Falltraum ( leider nicht luzid ). War ein schrekliches Gefühl.



Ist zwar extrem unangenehm, aber ich mag solche Träume, in denen ich tief falle ... da hat man so eine Art Adrenalinschub ... und wenn man dann aufwacht, kann man (ich zumindest) sogar noch etwas Adrenalin spüren .. und Herz pochen .. etc ... schwer zu erklären


----------



## Ol@f (28. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich träume, dass ich im Lotto gewinne, und dies dann auch wirklich tue, ist das Vorhersehung? Nein, denn ich träume oft davon, und meistens passiert nichts... 

Der Mensch sieht gerne Muster, wo gar keine sind...


----------



## Vanth1 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte auch mal nen Traum indem ich in einem krieg mitgemacht hatte,viele um mich rum starben,anscheinend auch freunde weil ich trauerte.
Überall war Blut und es war schlimm.
Ich wurde verwundet und weggeschleppt und erfuhr am ende das die schlacht gewonnen wurde,aber meine Leute starben.
Es war ein Wüstengebiet.

Kann jemand soetwas deuten?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Kann jemand soetwas deuten?



Ich würde sagen du hattest angst um einen freund, das er Stirbt.

bei mir war es ja so das an dem Tag mein Freund einen Unfall hatte....


oder das andere wäre du spielst zu viel Cod MW 2 xD


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Dezember 2009)

ich glaube bei Gamern sind solche Träume schwer deutbar ich meine Manos traum mit dem Wolf naja der könnte auch einfach zu viel Legendary gezockt haben und Vanths Traum naja das war CoD MW2 >.>


----------



## Perkone (28. Dezember 2009)

Mein Traum kam definitiv von Modern warfare, weil ich das in letzter Zeit verstärkt zocke ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Mein Traum kam definitiv von Modern warfare, weil ich das in letzter Zeit verstärkt zocke ^^



oder vielleicht hast du von der Zukunft geträumt? 2010 World war 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab schon öfters gehört von Freunden die Z.b mal cod oder CS:S Tag gemacht haben (ganzen tag zocken) das sie später dann so Traum hatten.


----------



## DarkCreed (28. Dezember 2009)

Hab iwie einen Traum der jagt mir panische Angst beim Träumen ein.. Total simpel, fragt nicht warum:

Ich liege im Bett und gucke richtung Tür, diese ist offen und draußen brennt Licht. Dann sehe ich einen Schatten in Richtung des Zimmers kommen.

Meistens wach ich danach auf und habe totale Angstzustände oO echt krass... Glaube das nannte man Urangst oder so.


----------



## Manoroth (28. Dezember 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wichtig in deinem Traum ist, das du den Wolf besiegt und sogar getötet hast.das bedeutet das du eine Gefahr meistern wirst oder schon gemeistert hast...





ich werde von einem 10 meter grossen dämonen wolf "entführt" in einem traum... wie zum teufel soll ich den besiegen/töten?^^


----------



## Skatero (29. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich werde von einem 10 meter grossen dämonen wolf "entführt" in einem traum... wie zum teufel soll ich den besiegen/töten?^^


Das heisst du stehst vor einer Herausforderung, die du nicht bewältigen kannst und es besser sein lässt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hm, mit 6 Jahren hat ich echt oft nen derbe kranken Traum den ich euch lieber ned sag, das is einfah zu peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach den Traum war ich voll hysterisch und bin irgendwie weined zu meiener Mutter gerannt.......

Naja manchmal hab ich so Träume wo i.was passiert und ich in ner brenzligen Situation bin, die ich aber eigentlich ganz leicht beenden könnten. Dann versuch ich mich immer(also das ich im Traum) zu bewegen was zu machen, aber ich beweg mich einfach nich egal wie ich mich anstreng.


----------



## mimoun (29. Dezember 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Hm, mit 6 Jahren hat ich echt oft nen derbe kranken Traum den ich euch lieber ned sag, das is einfah zu peinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und ich dachte ich wär der einzige.Bei mir wars auch so ich war hinter einer Tür und auf einmal fiel ich zu boden und machte meine augen zu und ich konnte nicht mehr aufwachen auch wie sehr ich es fest versuchte.Ich hatte immer gehofft das meine geschwister oder eltern mich weckten aber es passiert nichts.aber zum glück bin ich aufgewacht.Ich habe gott gedankt das ich noch aus dem traum raus gehen konnte.


----------



## mimoun (29. Dezember 2009)

und noch einen Traum hatte ich damals als ich zu viel Resident Evil 3 gesehen (nicht gespielt).In meinem Traum war ich mit einem Baby auf einen Turm gelandet und musste es vor den vielen Zombies in sicherheit bringen.Dann war hinter mir dieser Zombie König oder Nemesis oder wie er auch immer heist ich wollte ihn bekämpfen aber dann packte er das Baby und ich wollte nur aus dem Traum wieder raus.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich werde von einem 10 meter grossen dämonen wolf "entführt" in einem traum... wie zum teufel soll ich den besiegen/töten?^^


ich denke skatero hat recht mit seiner Aussage.irgendwas scheint für dich zu schwer zu sein im Alltag...
grundsätzlich kannst du im Traum Größe und Kraft vergessen.die sind irrelevant.im Traum kannst du auch den 10 m Dämonen Wolf besiegen,sofern du das Problem im Alltag löst...
man soll nicht zuviel auf Träume geben.meistens ist es tatsächlich der Film der sich nochmal in den Traum verirrt, oder das PC-Spiel,oder einfach nur das fettige Essen was uns auf den Magen drückt und Alpträume hervorruft,aber wenn sich ein Traum ständig wiederholt, würde ich schon mal hellhörig werden,denn Träume sind Fenster zur Seele.im Traum verarbeiten wir so ziemlich alles was uns tagsüber so passiert, was uns Sorgen bereitet,was uns freut,etc...
und wenn ein Traum sich ständig wiederholt, bedrückt uns meist irgendwas im Alltag, auch etwas was wir vielleicht noch gar nicht richtig bewusst wahr nehmen,oder verdrängen.das kann von einer Beleidigung,die wir abbekommen haben, bis zur kommenden Mathearbeit so ziemlich alles sein, was uns im Traum beschäftigt...
sensiblere Menschen haben halt auch mehr Schwierigkeiten Dinge zu verarbeiten, die sie seelisch betreffen und reagieren auf solche Themen hier auch extremer.würde mich nicht wundern wenn der eine oder andere nachdem er diesen thread hier gelesen hat auch tatsächlich heute von einem Wolf träumt


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem ich Heute auf dem Laptop eingepennt bin (@Rayzl ich habe noch gesehen wie ihr gewonnen habt^^) hatte ich einen krankhaften Traum. Ich kann mich ganz genau erinnern (Achtung das ist der längste Traum den ich hatte). Ich stehe in einer Grossstadt, neben mir zwei Orks die mit irgendwelchen riesigen Knarren bewaffnet waren, wir schossen auf Aliens Zombies und alles mögliche, die Stadt war inzwischen richtig demoliert, plötzlich kamen Reiter auf schwarzen Pferden mit Laserbögen! 1 Ork tot, wir waren nurnoch zu zweit. Plötzlich kam eine Hydra die irgendwelche Energie Strahlen aus ihren Köpfen schiessen konnte, die haben wir beide überlebt. Nächste Zombie Alien komische Viecher Welle. Und wieder nach etlichen Wellen kam ein Dämon, der meinen letzten Kumpel (Ork) zerfetzte, ich habe ihn alleine erlegt.Wellen über Wellen, ich dachte ich sei verloren, (dachte das wäre real) plötzlich kam ein Schlangenmensch mit einer Energiekralle und stach mit ihr durch meinen Bauch! Jetzt der Hammer: Ich hatte nach dem Traum heftige Bauchschmerzen, und.... ein riesiger Kratzer quer über den Bauch!!

Das ist nur so mal die Kurzfassung


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen du hattest angst um einen freund, das er Stirbt.
> 
> bei mir war es ja so das an dem Tag mein Freund einen Unfall hatte....
> 
> ...


Komisch,ich hab das spiel noch nie angefasst geschweige den nen video oder so dazu gesehen ^^
css spiele ich auch nicht.
Das einzige was ich spiele ist nichtmal nen ballerspiel sondern Dragon Age^^


----------



## shadow24 (29. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wellen über Wellen, ich dachte ich sei verloren, (dachte das wäre real) plötzlich kam ein Schlangenmensch mit einer Energiekralle und stach mit ihr durch meinen Bauch! Jetzt der Hammer: Ich hatte nach dem Traum heftige Bauchschmerzen, und.... ein riesiger Kratzer quer über den Bauch!!


jo Freddy lebt....
ich denke du hast nach dem Spiel Alien Invasion noch ein Schlachtzug bei wow mitgemacht und hast einige wipes erlebt.danach hast du dich bestimmt sofort schlafen gelegt und dir im Schlaf selber eine reingehauen weil du für ein wipe verantwortlich warst


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo Freddy lebt....
> ich denke du hast nach dem Spiel Alien Invasion noch ein Schlachtzug bei wow mitgemacht und hast einige wipes erlebt.danach hast du dich bestimmt sofort schlafen gelegt und dir im Schlaf selber eine reingehauen weil du für ein wipe verantwortlich warst


Ähm ja nur dass ich das nicht erfunden habe, sondern wirklich geträumt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Alien Invasion habe ich noch nie gesehen/gehört, Schlachtzüge mach ich eh nicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2009)

Den Kratzer hast du dir woanders geholt und nur nicht bemerkt gehabt (Wie oft finde ich Blaue Flecken wo ich keine Ahnung habe wann ich die gekriegt haben)...
Psychosomatische Eigenschaften können zwar in der Tat eine mehr oder minder signifikante Auswirkung haben aber so weit das äußerliche Verletzungen entstehen können geht das ganze nun auch wieder nicht...


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Oder er war es selbst im schlaf!


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2009)

Das ist in der Tat auch eine Möglichkeit, ich würde dann aber an seiner Stelle mir die Fingernägel schneiden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ähm ja nur dass ich das nicht erfunden habe, sondern wirklich geträumt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja wenn ich necronkrieger bei dir lese,dann hast du bestimmt vorher wh40 k dauergezockt und vlt noch ein bissel wow dazu und dann wunderst du dich über so ein Traum?


----------



## Ennia (29. Dezember 2009)

ich hab heute Nacht geträumt, dass ich meinen Audi gegen einen BMW getauscht habe oO. Es heißt ja, dass man seine Ängste im Schlaf und in den Träumen verarbeitet, aber das war mir doch etwas zu heavy.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> ich hab heute Nacht geträumt, dass ich meinen Audi gegen einen BMW getauscht habe oO. Es heißt ja, dass man seine Ängste im Schlaf und in den Träumen verarbeitet, aber das war mir doch etwas zu heavy.


jetzt bist du vollkommen traumatisiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir brauchen einen Arzt!


----------



## Ennia (29. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> jetzt bist du vollkommen traumatisiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schon ja, bei dem Gedanken kommt eine unglaubliche Wut in mir auf und es treibt mir die Tränen in die Äuglein ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> schon ja, bei dem Gedanken kommt eine unglaubliche Wut in mir auf und es treibt mir die Tränen in die Äuglein ^^


Als ich deinen satz las konnte ich die schmerzen nachvollziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Den Kratzer hast du dir woanders geholt und nur nicht bemerkt gehabt (Wie oft finde ich Blaue Flecken wo ich keine Ahnung habe wann ich die gekriegt haben)...
> Psychosomatische Eigenschaften können zwar in der Tat eine mehr oder minder signifikante Auswirkung haben aber so weit das äußerliche Verletzungen entstehen können geht das ganze nun auch wieder nicht...




ich habe das selber schon bei nem freund beobachtet.

er hat geschlafen aufm sofa neben mir und ich war am pc (konnte wider ma net pennen)

und ich hab fix zu ihm rüber gesehn und auf einmal hatte er nen kleinen roten fleck ca auf höhe des brustbeins der schnell grösser wurde. ich habe ihn geschüttelt und eine ohrfeige verpasst aber er ist erst nach ca 5 min aufgewacht und er hatte wirklich eine ca 10 cm langen schnitt quer über die brust der biss auf den knochen runter ging. und er hatte seine hände nicht mal in der nähe vom schnitt.

er hatte geträumt das ihm einer n schwerthieb verpasst hat und zwar genau an der stelle.

sind dann zum arzt und wurde genäht. und laut dem arzt muss der schnitt von einem sehr scharfen gegenstand verursacht worden sein, da es wirklich ein glatter schnitt war (durch muskeln und alles also relativ zäh)


von dem her... ist gut möglich das sowas vorkommt. hätts auch net geglaubt hätt ichs net selber gesehn


----------



## Moruka (29. Dezember 2009)

Für jeden der sich für Klarträume interessiert ( oder Träume allgemein ) der kann sich ja einige Bücher zu dem Thema besorgen. Eines das ich besonders empfehlen kann ist:
http://www.amazon.de/Sch%C3%B6pferisch-tr%...3028&sr=8-1

Ist aber ziemlich teuer und ansonsten könnte man dann in Internet nach Techniken gucken:
http://www.mind-shop.de/newsdesk_info.php?...;newsdesk_id=16


----------



## Hinack (29. Dezember 2009)

In letzter Zeit habe ich einen total kranken Traum, und zwar Träume ich, ich spiele Tetris , ich will ein Teil drehen, um es zu platzieren, aber es dreht sich einfach immer weiter, und ich kann nichts dagegen machen xD
Versucht das mal zu Deuten, wäre echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hinack schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit habe ich einen total kranken Traum, und zwar Träume ich, ich spiele Tetris , ich will ein Teil drehen, um es zu platzieren, aber es dreht sich einfach immer weiter, und ich kann nichts dagegen machen xD
> Versucht das mal zu Deuten, wäre echt nice
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das heißt du wirst fallen und dich dauernd drehen dabei!
Ist doch total logisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (29. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Das heißt du wirst fallen und dich dauernd drehen dabei!
> Ist doch total logisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm jetzt wo du es sagst ^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab soo oft merkwuerdige traeume, die ich aber trotz ihrer merkwueerdigkeit mir nie genau merke...


----------



## Xondor (29. Dezember 2009)

Früher bin ich in der Nacht manchmal aufgewacht und war mitten im Zimmer. So halb bewusst hab ich panisch das Zimmer durchlaufen bzw bin eher am boden herumgekrochen und hab versucht rauszufinden. Das war aber irgendwie immer unmöglich, weder tür noch lichtschalter waren zu finden...gesehen hab ich null obwohl es in meinem Zimmer nie so dunkel war. Teilweise war das mit dem glauben verbunden dass mit einem Traum verbunden in dem ich wirklich lebenslang eingesperrt wurde. Da hab ich oft auf fenster oder andere Sachen eingeschlagen um zu entkommen. Wahrscheinlich ist das aber eher Schlafwandeln gewesen. Wie das dann immer geendet hat weiß ich garnicht genau, aber ich bin wohl iwann richtig aufgewacht. Seit 2 Jahren oder so kommt das eigentlich nichtmehr vor.

Gaaaanz früher hat ich öfter einen Alptraum, den man schwer beschreiben kann. Es war nciht wirklich der Inhalt der entscheidend war, sondern ein furchtbares Gefühl das immer das selbe war. Ich glaub es ist totale Hoffnungslosigkeit oder so, außerhalb des Traums hab ich sowas nie gefühlt.

Im Moment wach ich manchmal in der Nacht auf und sehe, bzw denke dass irgendein Ungeziefer in meinem Bett is. Zb krabbelt eine 10cm große Spinne auf der Wand herum oder das ganze Bett is voll mit Würmern oder ner Maus. (nein ich hab eig keine Angst vor Mäusen oder normalen Spinnen) Ich spring dann immer extrem schnell ausm Bett, oft auch schreiend und lauf schnell raus ausm Zimmer. Das komische ist es dauert immer Minuten bis ich einsehe, dass das nicht echt sein kann. Meistens fällt mir das nur auf, weil es zu dunkel ist um zb die SPinne zu sehen. Die Decke untersuche ich jedenfalls immer gründlich bevor ich mich ins Bett wage.


----------



## Petersburg (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe heute schohnwieder von der Schule geträumt, ausgerechnet in den Ferien. Kann es denn noch schlimmer kommen?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich habe heute schohnwieder von der Schule geträumt, ausgerechnet in den Ferien. Kann es denn noch schlimmer kommen?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^

Baja, frueher hatte ich soetwas, das mich 3 naechte nacheinander ein Vampir "besucht" hat und mich ausgesaugt hat, ich bin immer total muede und schwach aufwachte. Am 4ten Tag hab ich mir gesagt "Es ist ein traum, hier kann ich alles" und hab ihn mit einem Messer ins Herz "umgebracht". den traum hatte ich nie wieder. Und ich hatte danach ueberhaupt weniger alptraeume.
Als ich noch ganz klein war, hat mir noch etwas geholfen...
ich hab ein Spielzeug-Revolver neben mich hingelegt, und ganz fest daran geglaubt dass die ganzen Monster sich fuerchten werden


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

ich ernner mich in letzter zeit kaum noch an meine träume ... aber 2 werde ich nie vergessen Oo

1. ich und mein bruder haben früher immer gern stehen king zum einschlafen gehört, bzw. er hat es gern gehört und ich musste es ertragen >_< naja, jedenfalls haben wir eine geschichte gehört in der es um irgendein schrank monster ging
so, ich schlaf ein und irgendwann ging dann halt, im traum, die schranktür auf und BÄÄÄÄH böses monster! ich wach auf und kreig fast nen herzinfakt weil dann in echt auf einmal die schranktür aufging und die katze kam raus q_q ich hasse sie heute noch dafür!

2. ich hatte früher immer so nen kack traum wo ich in einem großen schloss vor einem riiiiiiieeeeeesigen glaß t-rex weggerannt bin und er mich immer kurz vor der tür erwischt hat >_> ich bin dann immer schweißgebadet aufgewacht und mein puls war OVER NINE THOUSAND!! den traum hatte ich ziemlich oft aber zum glück hat das dann irwann auch aufgehört ^^

EDIT:
könnte mal jemand meinen zweiten traum deuten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


den ersten kann ich mir noch grade so selbst deuten ^^


----------



## Jegan (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab heute das merkwürdigste überhaupt geträumt. Kann mich nicht mehr 100%ig dran erinnern, aber ich musste mich selbst auslachen:

Alles war weiß. Also ob man ein Bild malt, eine einfache weiße Fläche ohne Farben.
Plötzlich erschien der Stammbaum der Simpsons - (Wenn auch etwas abgeändert)
Auf dem Stammbaum waren ganze Personen zu sehen. Die wichtige Reihe war hierbei die 2. - Lisa, 2 Schwestern und ein Bruder.
Lisa hat irgendwas gesagt, woraufhin die Schwester links von ihr sich vorgestellt hat.
Die Schwester und der Bruder rechts von Lisa waren beides Superhelden. 
Eine Frau mit grünem Anzug und einem Loch für die Stacheligen Haare und ein Mann im Blau/Beigen Krebs/Mantarochen Kostüm.
Der Mann fing an ein Lied zu singen mit dem Text: Manta - Ma - Ma... (Undsoweiterundsofort) - Dies hat mich Verwundert, da ich sicher war, dass er Sea-men heißt und mir erst dort das Kostüm aufgefallen ist. 
Die Frau hat mit eingestimmt und plötzlich erschienen Guitar Hero Noten in meinem Traum, die das Lied begleitet haben.
Die Personen verschwanden und ich bin aufgewacht...

Bin ich krank? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 
Oft träume ich auch von plötzlicher Machtlosigkeit, beispielsweise fehlende Kraft in einer Notsituation oder starke Probleme beim Wachbleiben in wichtigen Augenblicken.

Ausserdem "falle" ich oft kurz vor dem Schlaf einen Berg herrunter, begleitet vom erschrockenen Aufreißen meiner Augen und auszucken meiner Beine.


----------



## Moruka (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich träume ziemlich oft von den Simpsons. Liegt wohl daran das ich sie sooft gucke.


----------



## Moruka (29. Dezember 2009)

Hab auch schon von Leuten gehört die im Traum eine eigene Familie hatten oder auf einem anderen Planeten lebten. Es war wie das echte Leben und nach dem Aufwachen konnten sie alles erzählen was sie mit ihrer Traumfamilie unternommen haben oder von der Kultur in der sie aufwuchsen. Und jede Nacht in der sie einschlafen träumen sie da weiter wo sie aufgehört haben. Wissenschaftler haben bei solchen Leuten während des Träumens auch eine andere Gehirnaktivität festgestellt als bei normalen Menschen ( die Träume sind aber nicht luzid ).


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2009)

Damit ich auch noch was anderes zum Thema beitrage, hier was merkwürdiges:

Es ist in diesem Traum grundsätzlich stockfinster, es ist kein Raum oder irgendwie ein anderes Areal sondern einfach reine Schwärze und dort wo meine Füße sind fühlt sich der Boden steinig, sandig an, es ist erst vollkommen still, dann kommen auf einmal Stimmen auf, ich kann nicht verstehen was sie rufen, sie werden lauter, hektischer, dann sehe ich Gesichter aber sie scheinen nicht normal zu wirken, sie tauchen auf und wenden sich dann und verschwinden, ich kenne keines dieser Gesichter.
Die Stimmen sind nunmehr Schreie und ich scheine Schritte zu hören, viele scheinen zu laufen, hektisch, scheinen zu flüchten und dann seh ich ein helles, blendendes und heißes violettblaues Licht, kein Lärm dazu, nur das Licht und alles wird still und das Licht verschwindet, ich versuche zu der vermeintlichen Quelle zu gehen und der Boden fühlt sich anders an, glatt, irgendwie geschliffen wie Glas, dann rutsche ich meist aus und wache auf, falls ich nicht ausrutsche gehe ich weiter in der Schwärze umher doch kann nichts finden und wache dann irgendwann auf...

Das war so das merkwürdigste was ich bisher hatte, neben den ganzen Albträumen die ich sonst habe ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Dezember 2009)

du fühlst einfach genau das selbe wie die leute wenn scotty sie hochbeamt ganz einfach :/


----------



## Moruka (29. Dezember 2009)

Für mich hört sich diese Beschreibung mit der Schwärze, den Gesichtern und so weiter fast wie eine beschreibung der Hölle an ( zumindest wenn man sich vorstellen würde für immer und ewig an diesem Ort zu bleiben ).


----------



## Shaguar93 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab die geilsten Träume. Manchmal, wenn ich total tief schlafe, kann es sein, dass ich im Traum irgendwie hinfalle und werde danach dann ruckartig wach.

Dann freu ich mich immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (30. Dezember 2009)

Die meisten Träume handeln sich um Verlust, besser gesagt um die Angst vor Verlust.
Ein anderes, häufiges Traumthema ist verfolgt zu werden. Bedeutet ungefähr so viel, als dass mann vor Verantwortungen und dem Gefühl versagt zu haben, flüchtetn will. Psychologie ist doch schon eine Weile her bei mir ^^

der beste Traum war, als ich träumte, das Bett steht in Flammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Bettdecke meiner Freundin wurde kurzer Hand zur Löschdecke umfunktioniert und ich konnte beruhigt weiterschlafen ^^ Ihr gefiel das nicht so wirklich... Sie war richtig angefressen am Morgen. *haha*


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Achja, ich hab schon 2mal getraeumt, ich waere gestorben und wuerde durch die welt als ruheloser geist streifen...


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte heute nen tollen traum,falls es ein traum war^^
Also ich lag im bett und fühlte einen atemzug meinen nacken streifen.hab ich einfach mal ignoriert konnte ja alles sein.
Dan spüre ich wieder was,diesmal atem gegen meien ancken,und es war kalt.Hab ich wieder ignoriert.
Und dan wieder dieser atem,hab mich umgedreht und dachte da will mich einer nerven und da steht irgendwas in schwarz und war dan genauso schnell wieder verschwunden.Ich stehe auf und nehme aus dem schrank nen dolch(falls miese dämonen bestien kommen *hust*^^) und sehe diese gestalt oder was auch immer es war wieder im flur vor der tür.Ich laufe der entgegen und die spaziert einfach aus der geschlossenen  tür raus.Und ich habe mich wieder hingelegt.

Jetzt weiss ich nicht obs nen traum war,weils mir real vorkam.
Ergibt aber alles irgendwie kein sinn,für mich jedenfalls.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss klingt irre bescheuert, aber:
Koennt ihr in euren Traeumen auch immer so unglaublich hoch und weit springen? oder euch wie in zeitlupe bewegen?


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich weiss klingt irre bescheuert, aber:
> Koennt ihr in euren Traeumen auch immer so unglaublich hoch und weit springen? oder euch wie in zeitlupe bewegen?


nicht immer,manchmal^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2009)

Ab und zu, ja... Ich springe gerne durch meine Stadt (allerdings wie sie vor Jahren mal aussah, nicht im Aktuellen Zustand) ^^
Entweder springe ich dann immer extremstens oder ich kann per Gedankenkraft und Arme wedeln fliegen, echt jetzt, wenn ich Flugträume habe muss ich grundsätzlich dafür mit den Armen wedeln und schlagen xD Da ist wohl zuviel Logik in mir nach dem Schema: Vögel fliegen und müssen mit den Flügeln schlagen also muss ich das auch, wenn ich fliegen will...


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ab und zu, ja... Ich springe gerne durch meine Stadt (allerdings wie sie vor Jahren mal aussah, nicht im Aktuellen Zustand) ^^
> Entweder springe ich dann immer extremstens oder ich kann per Gedankenkraft und Arme wedeln fliegen, echt jetzt, wenn ich Flugträume habe muss ich grundsätzlich dafür mit den Armen wedeln und schlagen xD Da ist wohl zuviel Logik in mir nach dem Schema: Vögel fliegen und müssen mit den Flügeln schlagen also muss ich das auch, wenn ich fliegen will...


das mit dem wedeln kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hab ich auch ziemlich oft gemacht,aufeinmal kam ein wind und ich viel mit dem gesicht auf den boden  und wurde aus dem traum gerissen,seit dem mach ich sowas nicht mehr!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Als ich noch ganz klein war, hat mir noch etwas geholfen...
> ich hab ein Spielzeug-Revolver neben mich hingelegt, und ganz fest daran geglaubt dass die ganzen Monster sich fuerchten werden


Wie niedlich x3
Ich hatte immer eine Stoffschildkröte names "Schutz" (Gott bin ich einfallsreich)
;D


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Wie niedlich x3
> Ich hatte immer eine Stoffschildkröte names "Schutz" (Gott bin ich einfallsreich)
> ;D


Meine schildkröte hieß schildi!


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ab und zu, ja... Ich springe gerne durch meine Stadt (allerdings wie sie vor Jahren mal aussah, nicht im Aktuellen Zustand) ^^
> Entweder springe ich dann immer extremstens oder ich kann per Gedankenkraft und Arme wedeln fliegen, echt jetzt, wenn ich Flugträume habe muss ich grundsätzlich dafür mit den Armen wedeln und schlagen xD Da ist wohl zuviel Logik in mir nach dem Schema: Vögel fliegen und müssen mit den Flügeln schlagen also muss ich das auch, wenn ich fliegen will...


wenn ich in traeumen fliege, dann nur nach dem Scheibenwelt prinzip - ich fliege, weil ich weiss das es so sein muss. narrativium oder wie das hiess^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wenn ich in traeumen fliege, dann nur nach dem Scheibenwelt prinzip - ich fliege, weil ich weiss das es so sein muss. narrativium oder wie das hiess^^



Versteh' ich nicht, Wiki spuckt weder etwas passendes bei Narrativ noch bei Scheibenwelt aus :<.
Erklärung bitte. =)


----------



## Bader1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Träum manchmal was, wo ich dann plötzlich voll den Schock krieg und meinen ganzen Körper anspann, einfach so.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Versteh' ich nicht, Wiki spuckt weder etwas passendes bei Narrativ noch bei Scheibenwelt aus :<.
> Erklärung bitte. =)


Das Narrativum ist eine kreative Wortneuschöpfung des Roman-Autors Terry Pratchett die besagt, dass sich ein geschichtliches Ereignis so weiterentwickeln wird, wie man es von einer Geschichte erwartet. Dabei wird die Erwartungshaltung, die man von einer fiktiven Geschichte (Roman, Film, Theater…) haben kann, auf das reale Leben übertragen. Ein Narrativum in Terry Pratchetts Sinn wäre beispielsweise Murphys Gesetz oder auch die christliche Eschatologie. [1]

in der scheibenwelt, funktioniert magie weil die leute glauben, dass es magie gibt, und weil die leute sich den Tod alls Sensenmann vorstellen IST der Tod ein Sensenmann, der alle persoenlich abholt.


----------



## slurm (30. Dezember 2009)

ich habe mal geträumt, dass in wow alles zurückgesetzt wurde und jeder von vorn anfangen musste. war fast schon ein alptraum, da die ganze zeit die ich investiert hatte sinnlos gewesen wäre.

dann ist wotlk rausgekommen.. jetzt gibts das mit jedem patch...


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

slurm schrieb:


> ich habe mal geträumt, dass in wow alles zurückgesetzt wurde und jeder von vorn anfangen musste. war fast schon ein alptraum, da die ganze zeit die ich investiert hatte sinnlos gewesen wäre.
> 
> dann ist wotlk rausgekommen.. jetzt gibts das mit jedem patch...


da sehen wir einen typischen suchtie, der heult dass es frueher besser was xD


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> da sehen wir einen typischen suchtie, der heult dass es frueher besser was xD



Naja, ob Spiel, Hobby, Beruf, es ist pupsegal wo, wenn man Zeit investiert und die "Arbeit" verloren geht, regt man sich nunmal auf.
Ich kann auch 200 Stunden damit verbringen, aus Kuhmist schlechte Kunst zu machen (mit Absicht), die KEIN Mensch gut findet, wenn aber jemand kommt, und alles kaputt macht, regt es mich trotzdem auf.


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> naja wenn ich necronkrieger bei dir lese,dann hast du bestimmt vorher wh40 k dauergezockt und vlt noch ein bissel wow dazu und dann wunderst du dich über so ein Traum?



Nö hab da nur meine Soldaten zusammen geklebt und Punkte ausgerechnet du kleines Space Wölfchen


----------



## Petersburg (30. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich weiss klingt irre bescheuert, aber:
> Koennt ihr in euren Traeumen auch immer so unglaublich hoch und weit springen? oder euch wie in zeitlupe bewegen?



Nein. Aber ich kann in 50% meiner Träume fliegeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich war glaub zwischen 5 und 8... ich hab geträumt die Wand meines Hauses würde aufplatzen und Ernie (von Ernie & Bert) kitzelt mich... als ich aufgewacht bin, hatte ich mich tierisch angeseucht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das fand ich damals echt erschreckend.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Letztens hatte ich nen Traum, dass ich ein Rennen fahre und auf die Bremse drück.. dabei hab ich meinen Schrank umgetreten, der vor meinem Bett steht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße, Seryma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moruka (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mal davon geträumt das ich einen christlichen Fundamentalisten davon überzeugen würde das es keinen Gott gibt ( oder ich habe es zumindest versucht ).


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Dezember 2009)

Manchmal penn ich so halb ein. Dann denke ich manchmal, dass ich vom Bett fall, werd hell wach und dreh mich blitzartig in die eine Richtung.
Aber meie absurdesten Träume hatte ich immer noch in meiner Kindergartenzeit...
Der Bär von Mr. Bean (Ja, ich hatte jede Nacht Alpträume von Mr. Bean -.-) sitzt so vor der Schlafzimmertür. Ich setz mich vor den hin. Dann sag ich ungefähr 15 mal zu dem Teddy: Badebär. Wieso Badebär. Ich hab keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls, hat der Bär von Mr. Bean dann mit tiefer Stimme gesagt: Ich bin kein Badebär. Tja, dann kam Mr. Bean aus der Schlafzimemrtür raus und hat mich durch die ganze Stadt verfolgt.


----------



## geniushendrix (31. Dezember 2009)

Das mitm Badebär ist super!
Ich hab gestern mal wieder so einen Traum gehabt, ich hab Silvester vorbereitet mit ner Meute Leute, dann sind die vorgedüst auf so eine Art Schlossareal, ich hab weiter snacks gemacht und dann etwas getrunken, Sekt, und bin dann betrunken auch auf das Schloss mit ner Vespa mit nem Freun, kaum sind wir oben kommt ne Schlägerbande, alle so um die 40, blond mit VoKuHiLa und wollen meinen Freund täten, dann grei ich zu nem kleinen Hämmerchen und hau dem Anführer ins aug und in den Schädel! Sehr gruselig - dann bin ich aufgewacht! :-(


----------



## Seph018 (31. Dezember 2009)

Also ich träume erstaunlich viel von Spielen. o.o zumindest beeinflussen diese meine Träume..
Bspw. hatte ich mal einen wo ich von so einer Isoperspektive  einen Kumpel sehe wie er versucht gegen Aliens zu überleben.(also DIE Aliens)

Dann auch mal von einer Art "F.E.A.R" bzw. Alma.. nur war diese blond und schön *g* Die hat mich immer rumgeschoben.. in dem Traum war sowieso alles wirr, meine Schule wurde von einem "Hurrikan" zerstört(the day after tomorror lässt grüßen), mein Hausmeister verfolgt mich(und klaut meine Mappe xD) und in dem Haus in dem ich die blonde Alma treffe, werde ich auch von "schwarzen Männern" beschossen,wobei die kugeln durch mich durchgehen und die Typen sich letztendlich alle selbst töten. Am Ende erschieße ich auch die Alma, mit einer plötzlich erscheinenden Pistole. =.=

Verdammt schade dass ich mein altes Traumtagebuch nicht mehr finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal gucken ob mir noch ein paar Träume einfallen >.<
Achja, hatte auch mal einen super kurzen Traum, wo ich in die Küche gehe, eine Spinne sehe die erstmal in superturbo angerannt kommt und mich anspringt. Schon war ich wach xD
Hab den Thread jetzt nicht ganz gesehen, aber kennt ihr luzide Träume/Klarträume? Echt ein geiles Thema, solltet ihr euch mal informieren =)


----------



## Rushk (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich hat heut nen komischen Traum.. Ne Mischung aus Schule, WoW, Super Smash Brot. Melee, Filmen und der Zelda-Geschichte.
Zuerst bin ich als Priester in Schulräumen rumgerannt und hab allen Schülern einen Hp- und Willebuff gegeben.
Dann bin ich auf eine Wand in nem Raum zugerannt und lag aufeinmal auf der Straße... Was auch immer. ^^
Anschließend war ich wieder Buff's verteilend in der Schule im Rollstuhl. Dann war irgendwas mit meinem Sohn, der mir einen neuen Rollstuhl schenken wollte (Mit ein paar anderen Teilen wäre insg. das Wort "zünisch" enstanden Oo). Danach war noch etwas mit 2 Roboterhunden, komischen tanzdenen Frauen und Hubschraubern. Ich und mein Sohn hatten zuerst einen Streit, deshalb sabotierte er meinen Hubschrauber und ich konnte irgendeinen bösen Typen der alle unterdrückt hat hier nicht töten. Als ich dann fast gestorben wäre haben wir uns wieder vertragen und den Hubschrauber von dem anderen sabotiert. Dann war er oben in der Luft mit einem sabotierten Hubschrauber und ich bin mit nem großen Besen nach oben geflogen (Bibi Blocksberg lässt grüßen) und ich schwebte die ganze Zeit 1m oder 2m über dem Besen. Oben hat sich dann irgendwie ein großes Netz gebildet. Der böse Hubschrauber ist abgestürzt und alle waren wieder froh. Die komischen Tänzerinnen unten wurden zu normalen Frauen wieder die weitertanzten, die beiden Roboterhunde wurden zu normalen Jungs und dann kamen noch ein Blubella und ein Rosabella auf mich zu und fingen auch noch an zu tanzen. -.- Das war's dann auch schon weitgehend... Am Schluss hab ich mich irgendwie auf einer grünen Wiese im Sommer wiedergefunden und es war einfach nur gechillt...
Danach bin ich aufgewacht und habe gemerkt, dass ich wieder einmal verschlafen habe.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Dezember 2009)

Rushk schrieb:


> Ich hat heut nen komischen Traum.. Ne Mischung aus Schule, WoW, Super Smash Brot. Melee, Filmen und der Zelda-Geschichte.
> Zuerst bin ich als Priester in Schulräumen rumgerannt und hab allen Schülern einen Hp- und Willebuff gegeben.
> Dann bin ich auf eine Wand in nem Raum zugerannt und lag aufeinmal auf der Straße... Was auch immer. ^^
> Anschließend war ich wieder Buff's verteilend in der Schule im Rollstuhl. Dann war irgendwas mit meinem Sohn, der mir einen neuen Rollstuhl schenken wollte (Mit ein paar anderen Teilen wäre insg. das Wort "zünisch" enstanden Oo). Danach war noch etwas mit 2 Roboterhunden, komischen tanzdenen Frauen und Hubschraubern. Ich und mein Sohn hatten zuerst einen Streit, deshalb sabotierte er meinen Hubschrauber und ich konnte irgendeinen bösen Typen der alle unterdrückt hat hier nicht töten. Als ich dann fast gestorben wäre haben wir uns wieder vertragen und den Hubschrauber von dem anderen sabotiert. Dann war er oben in der Luft mit einem sabotierten Hubschrauber und ich bin mit nem großen Besen nach oben geflogen (Bibi Blocksberg lässt grüßen) und ich schwebte die ganze Zeit 1m oder 2m über dem Besen. Oben hat sich dann irgendwie ein großes Netz gebildet. Der böse Hubschrauber ist abgestürzt und alle waren wieder froh. Die komischen Tänzerinnen unten wurden zu normalen Frauen wieder die weitertanzten, die beiden Roboterhunde wurden zu normalen Jungs und dann kamen noch ein Blubella und ein Rosabella auf mich zu und fingen auch noch an zu tanzen. -.- Das war's dann auch schon weitgehend... Am Schluss hab ich mich irgendwie auf einer grünen Wiese im Sommer wiedergefunden und es war einfach nur gechillt...
> Danach bin ich aufgewacht und habe gemerkt, dass ich wieder einmal verschlafen habe.



WTF? O.o

Ach ja, in welcher Bäckerei hast du denn Super Smash BROT. Melee bekommen?


----------



## Rushk (31. Dezember 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> WTF? O.o
> 
> Ach ja, in welcher Bäckerei hast du denn Super Smash BROT. Melee bekommen?



Ich hat das Game seit n paar Jahren rumliegen und gestern Abend hab ich's wieder gefunden und kurz ne Runde (~30Mins) gedaddelt... Kaum spielt man sowas kurz träumt man von... <.<
Besonders toll fand ich an dem Traum ja, dass ich nicht mehr WoW spiele, kein Fan von Filmen bin und die Zelda-Geschichte mich noch nie sonderlich intressiert hat.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Dezember 2009)

<helminthes> Ich hatte heute den Traum von einer Werbesendung, der typ in der Werbung schreit "WAS, NUR 29,99??!" und erschießt sich dann selbst

Auch wenn es nicht mein Traum war, gegen den hier kommt keiner an xD.


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mal geträumt das ich eine Windel anhatte und in einem Panzer saß. WTF?!

Als ich aufgewacht bin hat mein Herz gepocht und mein Körper war angespannt.


----------



## Moruka (1. Januar 2010)

Das Gefühl zu fallen das man manchmal hat wenn man einschläft ist das bewusste wahrnehmen des einschlafens. Das Gehirn tut diesen Prozess als Fallen interpretieren ( hab ich zumindest mal irgendwo gelesen ).


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (1. Januar 2010)

Ich erzähl euch von einem Traum den ich mit 13 hatte. Mal schauen, wer das alles durchliest ^^ Und deuten wär' auch nett ;D.

Ich befinde mich in einem Hallenbad, in der Fläche so gross wie ein Fussballfeld, und ungefähr 40 Meter hoch.
Ich kämpfe gegen viele Aliens aus Marsattack und töte alle, dann renne ich auf den Sprungturm, um den Hauptalien zu töten (Er sah' aus wie der Nachrichtenalien aus Futurama als real Figur). Ich renne und renne und renne und renne, es geht Jahre, hab' ich das Gefühl, als ich angekommen war, sah' ich nur seinen Rücken, er drehte sich hurtig um, und benutzte telekinetische Kräfte, und zerstörte das Sprungbrett, auf dessen Spitze ich ihn gedrängt hatte. Er schwebte sanft runter und ich fiel, es tat schrecklich weh.
Ich richtete mich wieder auf um ihn zu töten, leider regenerierte er sich immer wieder, wenn ich ihn mit Pistolen beschoss.
Da kam' dan Mr.T, in dem Traum war er mein bester Freund (ich fühlte mich in seiner Gegenwart so wohl, wie neben einem sehr guten Freund'^^), er warf mir eine Granate zu und sagte, "Die ist so mächtig, dass sie uns alle töten wird, aber du musst es tun !" Ich warf die Granate auf den Alien und auf einmal sah' ich den Traum aus der Perspektive des Bodens. Ich sah, wie die Granate auf den Alien zu fliegen kam, und ich sie auf ihn warf (Ich hab' mich selbst gesehen), mit der Explosion bin ich aufgewacht. 
Den Traum hatte ich fast ein halbes Jahr lang !!
Phu, Keks an die, die es durchgelesen haben^^
Gruss, Casual.


----------



## Rhak (1. Januar 2010)

Wer mal was richtig abgefahrenes erleben möchte, kann ja mal versuchen sich in den Zustand des sogenannten "luziden Träumens" zu versetzen. Das bedeutet quasi, dass man im Traum aufwacht und das Unterbewusstsein "merkt", dass das alles ein Traum ist und das Bewusstsein hinterherholt. Wenn man erstmal mit seinem Bewusstsein im Traumgeschehen ist, kann man seinen freien Willen in dem Traum ausüben (normalerweise ist man ja nur Zuschauer, auch wenn man selbst agiert hat man keinen direkten Einfluss auf die Aktionen). 

Hier gibt es mehr Infos für alle Interessierten. Ich probiere es selbst gerade aus und hoffe, dass ich das irgendwann schaffe. Erfolgsmomente kann man schon nach einem Monat, wenn man Pech hat aber auch erst nach einem halben Jahr haben. Ein Kumpel von mir hat es innerhalb von 1 1/2 Monaten geschafft und meinte, das wäre der krasseste Kick, den er je erlebt habe. 

Also viel Spaß damit und süße Träume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

Rhak schrieb:


> Wer mal was richtig abgefahrenes erleben möchte, kann ja mal versuchen sich in den Zustand des sogenannten "luziden Träumens" zu versetzen. Das bedeutet quasi, dass man im Traum aufwacht und das Unterbewusstsein "merkt", dass das alles ein Traum ist und das Bewusstsein hinterherholt. Wenn man erstmal mit seinem Bewusstsein im Traumgeschehen ist, kann man seinen freien Willen in dem Traum ausüben (normalerweise ist man ja nur Zuschauer, auch wenn man selbst agiert hat man keinen direkten Einfluss auf die Aktionen).
> 
> Hier gibt es mehr Infos für alle Interessierten. Ich probiere es selbst gerade aus und hoffe, dass ich das irgendwann schaffe. Erfolgsmomente kann man schon nach einem Monat, wenn man Pech hat aber auch erst nach einem halben Jahr haben. Ein Kumpel von mir hat es innerhalb von 1 1/2 Monaten geschafft und meinte, das wäre der krasseste Kick, den er je erlebt habe.
> 
> ...


Ich beherrsche meine Traeume oft ohne irgendwelchen uebungen^^


----------



## Rhak (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich beherrsche meine Traeume oft ohne irgendwelchen uebungen^^



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ein Traum ist ja im Prinzip nur eine Reproduktion dessen, was im Unterbewusstsein steckt. Eine Art wild zusammengemixtes Videoband, vollkommen zusammenhanglos, da das Unterbewusstsein ja keinen Plan hat, welche Fragmente zusammen Sinn ergeben. Die Kontrolle über dieses Videoband zu bekommen, quasi zum Regisseur zu werden, ist ziemlich schwer und es ist mir kein Fall bekannt in dem Menschen einen luziden Traumzustand erreichen ohne darauf hingearbeitet zu haben.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

Rhak schrieb:


> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ein Traum ist ja im Prinzip nur eine Reproduktion dessen, was im Unterbewusstsein steckt. Eine Art wild zusammengemixtes Videoband, vollkommen zusammenhanglos, da das Unterbewusstsein ja keinen Plan hat, welche Fragmente zusammen Sinn ergeben. Die Kontrolle über dieses Videoband zu bekommen, quasi zum Regisseur zu werden, ist ziemlich schwer und es ist mir kein Fall bekannt in dem Menschen einen luziden Traumzustand erreichen ohne darauf hingearbeitet zu haben.


Ich sage mir nur ganz fest dass etwas passieren wird, z.b das ich auf einmal fliegen kann oder Feuer verschiessen, und dann kann ich es im traum auch. Zwar nicht jedes mal und vollkommen, aber ich schaffe es immer wieder.


----------



## Tilaya (1. Januar 2010)

ich hab fast jede nacht (seit etwa 4 jahren) einen sehr ähnlichen traum, ich lieg in meinem bett und träume das ich aufwache, kann mich aber nicht bewegen. ich versuche dann aber trotzdem den arm zu heben um die lampe über meinem kopfende anzuschalten und normal gelingt mir das dann auch unter extremen anstrengungen. ich mache auch die augen auf und sehe meine bude wie als wenn ich wach währe. ich bin mir auch in dem traum vollends bewußt das ich träume. ab und an versuche ich einfach mal liegen zu bleiben, dann kommt es mir so vor das die luft um mich rum immer schwerer und fester wird. normal sind das die ersten 5-10 min nach dem ich eingeschlafen bin, dann werd ich wieder wach und wenn ich dann wieder einschlafe ist meine traumwelt wieder normal, sprich alltäglicher müll und erlebnisse die im traum verarbeitet werden. wenn jemand ne ahnung hat wie man diesen traum deuten könnte währe das mal cool.

schöne träume
Tilaya


----------



## Moruka (1. Januar 2010)

Es gibt Naturvölker die die Kunst des Luziden Träumens beherrschen ( und zwar jede Nacht ). Einige Glückliche Menschen haben auch fast jede Nacht luzide Träume. Ich gehöre zu denen die sie manchmal haben. Man kann sie benutzen um eine Ausserkörperliche Erfahrung hervorzurufen ( diese ist tausendmal schöner als luzid Träumen ). Das ist wie Drogen nehmen nur das man nicht abhängig wird.

Zum luziden Träumen kann ich auch das Buch Schöpferisch Träumen empfehlen. Es hat mir sehr geholfen.

http://www.amazon.de/Sch%C3%B6pferisch-tr%...3006&sr=8-1


----------



## Rhak (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich sage mir nur ganz fest dass etwas passieren wird, z.b das ich auf einmal fliegen kann oder Feuer verschiessen, und dann kann ich es im traum auch. Zwar nicht jedes mal und vollkommen, aber ich schaffe es immer wieder.



Das ist ja genau der Punkt. Wenn man sich auf etwas ganz fest konzentriert kann es sich ja ins Unterbewusstsein "einbrennen". 

'Ich kann fliegen, ich kann fliegen, ich kann fliegen.' --> Unterbewusstsein: [Ich kann fliegen] --> Traum --> Reproduktion des Unterbewussten: [Du fliegst]

Luzides Träumen: 'Ich sehe auf diese Uhr, die genau an diesem Platz steht. Dies ist kein Traum und wir haben xx:xx Uhr (16:37, whatever)' <- das Ganze sich mehrere Male am Tag bewusst machen --> Unterbewusstsein: [Ort der Uhr, Uhrzeit, kein Traum] --> Traum --> Reproduktion des Unterbewussten: Ich schaue auf die Uhr, sie steht aber nicht an ihrem normalen Platz und zeigt die Uhrzeit 97:%Y an --> Unterbewusstsein stellt Unterschied fest ==> {Übergang zum luziden, bewussten Träumen}

In den meisten Texten zum luziden Träumen wird auf die Geschichte mit der Uhr verwiesen, da die Uhrzeit einer der Knackpunkte in Träumen ist. Digital-Uhren zeigen in Träumen immer vollkommen hirnrissige Uhrzeiten an (z.B. 97:%Y Uhr) es fehlt aber der Fokus des Unterbewusstsein auf diese Nebensächlichkeit. Wenn man aber hingeht und sich das oben beschrieben z.B. fünf mal am Tag bewusst macht, kann es passieren das es während des Träumens auf einmal 'Klick!' macht und das Unterbewusstsein sich sagt: 'He, moment mal, die Uhrzeit ist totaler Schwachsinn (das weiß ich weil ich mir die letzten zwanzig Tage jeden Tag fünf mal die Uhr bewusst gemacht habe'. Wenn man diese Stelle überschritten hat, hat man das was in einem normalen Traum nicht vorhanden ist: Der freie Wille, die volle Kontrolle. Leute die luzides Träumen sehr gut beherrschen können in ihren Träumen alles mögliche geschehen lassen.


----------



## Moruka (1. Januar 2010)

Es gab eine wissenschaftliche Studie das Menschen die luzid Träumen sehr viel besser mit Problemen und Sorgen umgehen können ( erhöhte Problemlösefähigkeit während des luziden Träumens ). Ausserdem fühlt man sich nach so einem Traum sehr viel erholter.

Ich kann nur jedem ans Herz legen ein Traumtagebuch zu führen.


----------



## Jester (1. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte mal nen ganze merkwuerdigen Traum:

Ich war irgendwie ein Opfer der franzoesischen Revolution, wurde durch die Strassen gehetzt, angeprangert, beschimpft, ausgelacht und am Ende gekoepft! 
Ich wache also total geschockt auf und stelle fest, dass mir meine Nachtischlampe auf den Hinterkopf/in den Nacken gefallen war!

Mein Gehirn muss also binnen Zehntelsekunden diesen ganzen Traum zusammengetrauemt haben um eine Erklaerung fuer den Schmerz in meinem Nacken zu haben!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (1. Januar 2010)

Moruka schrieb:


> Es gab eine wissenschaftliche Studie das Menschen die luzid Träumen sehr viel besser mit Problemen und Sorgen umgehen können ( erhöhte Problemlösefähigkeit während des luziden Träumens ). Ausserdem fühlt man sich nach so einem Traum sehr viel erholter.
> 
> Ich kann nur jedem ans Herz legen ein Traumtagebuch zu führen.



Ich hab' sehr grosses Interesse daran, aber enorm grosse Angst. 
80% meiner Träume sind sicher Albträume gewesen, und in den letzten 4 Wochen hatte ich verteilt villeicht 4 Träume. 
In dem Beispiel von dem Link "Dein Freund hat aufeinmal sechs Finger", würde ich einen Herzanfall kriegen. Ich bin ein Mensch, dem die Realität sehr am Herzen liegt, falls etwas in einem Traum nicht real wirkt, ist es für mich meistens ein Albtraum.
Ich würde sterben, wenn ich neben mir eine sprechende Banane sähe, vorlauter Angst, villeicht bin ich ja deshalb so paranoid :<.
Bin ich trotzdem dafür geeignet ? :/ Nicht, dass ich mich am schluss selbst psychisch verstümmle, und niemehr meine Wohnung verlassen kann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2010)

Nur 80%? Du glücklicher xD

Na wenigstens habe ich es nicht so ganz mit der Realität dafür sind meine Albträume immer so extrem das ich mich oftmals garnicht mehr traue ein zuschlafen, weil ich genau weiß, wenn ich einen Albtraum hatte und mitten drin vor Schreck aufwache, dass wenn ich einschlafe genau an dieser Stelle wo ich "herausgerissen" worden bin weiterträume.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (1. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> [...] wenn ich einschlafe genau an dieser Stelle wo ich "herausgerissen" worden bin weiterträume.


Das ist wirklich fies, ich hab' schon etliche Nächte durchgemacht, deswegen :<


----------



## Moruka (1. Januar 2010)

Wenn du luzid träumst kannst du den Traum so gestalten wie du willst. Wenn du dann z.b. ganz normal in deiner Wohnung Fernseh gucken willst ohne das etwas komisches passiert so kannst du das beim luziden Träumen machen.


----------



## Rhak (2. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ich hab' sehr grosses Interesse daran, aber enorm grosse Angst.
> 80% meiner Träume sind sicher Albträume gewesen, und in den letzten 4 Wochen hatte ich verteilt villeicht 4 Träume.
> In dem Beispiel von dem Link "Dein Freund hat aufeinmal sechs Finger", würde ich einen Herzanfall kriegen. Ich bin ein Mensch, dem die Realität sehr am Herzen liegt, falls etwas in einem Traum nicht real wirkt, ist es für mich meistens ein Albtraum.
> Ich würde sterben, wenn ich neben mir eine sprechende Banane sähe, vorlauter Angst, villeicht bin ich ja deshalb so paranoid :<.
> Bin ich trotzdem dafür geeignet ? :/ Nicht, dass ich mich am schluss selbst psychisch verstümmle, und niemehr meine Wohnung verlassen kann.



Da man im Klartraum die Ereignisse gestalten kann wie man will sollte es möglich sein, den Albtraum in eine angenehme Erfahrung zu wandeln. Wenn es aber stimmt, was du schreibst, dann wird es nach dem was ich weiß für dich unter Umständen sehr schwer werden einen luziden Traum zu haben. Ich habe von mehreren Fällen gelesen, in denen Leute gescheitert sind weil sie in einem Traummoment der maximalen Auf- oder Erregung quasi 'aus dem Traum geschleudert' wurden. Das muss dann wohl so eine Art Panikattacke des Bewusstseins sein, die übrigens besonders häufig bei außerkörperlichen Erfahrungen auftritt da es wohl für viele ein Schock ist, den eigenen Körper zu sehen, während man glaubt noch in diesem Körper zu stecken. Wenn du nun schon einen Herzanfall in einer solch vergleichsmäßig harmlosen Situation (harmlos, wenn man alle anderen Alternativen und Eventualitäten bedenkt, die in Träumen entstehen können) wie mit den sechs Fingern kriegst, wirst du wohl einiges an Arbeit darein stecken müssen. Dazu würde ich allerdings nochmal entweder mit jemandem reden, der sich 'richtig' auskennt oder eben ein Buch, wie das oben gepostete lesen. Dort werden in der Regel einige Übungen wie z.B. das von Moruka genannte Traumtagebuch, die den Eintritt in den luziden Traum erleichtern können, erklärt.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Januar 2010)

Also das mit den luziden Träumen ist ja schon ziemlich interessant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd mich mal dran versuchen.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Januar 2010)

wir hatten schon mal vor ca. nem jahr nen thread über luzide träume fällt mir da ein


ich such den morgen mal


----------



## Manoroth (2. Januar 2010)

ich kann öfters mal luzid träumen und das ohne das ich das je geübt habe.

allerdings hängt das bei mir ev damit zusammen, dass ich seit jahren selbsthypnose und trance behersche. gerade die trance ist ja quasi träumen im wachen zustand (kann da meine eigene umgebung erschaffen etc^^)

nur ein paar wehnige sachen kann ich nicht beeinflussen in meinen träumen (zum beispiel den grossen wolf den ich in einem früheren post erwähnt habe)


----------



## Zonalar (2. Januar 2010)

Träumen is schon ne geile Sache. Ich habe mal 14 Stunden lang gepennt (erst ein paar Wochen her...) un dmir eine ganze komplexe Geschichte zusammen geträumt, aus die ich dann auch nimmer rauswollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als mich aber so um 10 Uhr morgens meine Geschwister und Eltern versuchen mich zu wecken (einfach aus Prinzip: Man schlaft ned um diese Zeit :O ), hab ich so wenig wie möglich agiert, und versuchte wieder einzuschlafen, wo ich weiterträumen konnte^^Und zwar im selben Traum.

Die Geschichte ist zwar meist wild und wirr, und man kann nicht wirklich ein muster erkennen. Trotzdem sehe ich es als eine ganze Geschichte an.

Ich sach euch. Das macht Spass^^

Natürlich nicht jede nacht. Aber regelmässig.


----------



## Alexaeus (2. Januar 2010)

So, ich misch' mich auch mal ein...
Ich als "Nullschläfer" träume zwar nicht, aber höre nachts Stimmen...
Stimmen, die mir die seltsamsten Sachen erzählen...

Eine davon hat mir mal'n Witz erzählt, die Andere hat geheult...
...Aber das Heftigste: Sie ham' irgendwann ALLE angefangen zu schreien!
Gleichzeitig, wie 'n Gefolterter...

Irgendwann hab' ich dann meinen Schädel so lange gegen die Wand gehämmert, bis es aufgehört - und die Wand 'ne ziemliche Delle - hatte...

Ich hör' die Stimmen jeden Tag, den ganzen Tag...Sie sagen mir teilweise meinen Tagesablauf voraus, sogar zukünftige Ereignisse...

Damals, als ich noch regelmäßig und - anders als jetzt - mehr als zwei Stunden geschlafen hab', hatte ich auch mal 'n abgefuckten Traum:

Ich befand' mich im Meer, also im Wasser...
Unter mir: Nichts zu erkennen...

Ich hab' richtig Panik bekommen...
Ich glaub', das war der Tag, an dem meine Tiefenangst eingesetzt hat...


----------



## Zonalar (2. Januar 2010)

Nun, das hört sich übel an.

Sach ma, kannste dir irgendwie erklären, warum du die Stimmen hörts? Vielleicht nen Gemütszustand? Halt, wenn man längere Zeit depressiv is, oda sowas.

Also, so wie sich das anhört, stimmt da was nicht :/

Oh, ich fange schon wieder mit meiner Hobbypsychologie an. Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexaeus (2. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Halt, wenn man längere Zeit depressiv is, oda sowas.


Aye, das auf jeden Fall. : \

Was mir noch einfällt:

Ich hab' mal - natürlich wach - in meinem Bett gelegen, auf einmal hör' ich wieder Stimmen...
Werden allmählich zu 'nem Singsang...
...Plötzlich wird's dunkel...
...Und permanent ein und derselbe Satz:

*LETZTER FLUCH!*

Ich hab' überall leuchtende Augen gesehen, und natürlich die Schreie!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Letztere natürlich nicht gesehen, sondern gehört. ^^


----------



## Zonalar (2. Januar 2010)

Ich verstehe. Weisste was? Ich höre auch manchmal Stimmen. Aber ich erwarte das, und ich kann sie voneinander unterscheiden.

Eine Stimme is die der Vernunft. Natürlich von mir selber hervorgerufen. Denn tief im Innern, weiss man,w as richtig und was Falsch is.

Eine andere Stimme is die, meines eigenen Schweinehunds. Der sagt mir, worauf ich Lust hab.

Aba das sind wohl keineswegs die Stimmen die du meinst. Verzeih meine kurze Ausschweife.

Aber ich halte es für möglich,d ass sich Dämonen in dir eingenistet haben. Vllt finden das einige lustig, andere schwachsinnig. Aber wenn es wirklich so ist, wie du es beschreibst, geh mal in eine Kirche, such dir eine Person, welche vertrauenswürdig und gütig erscheint, und die an Gott glaubt, und lass dir helfen. 
Wenn ich kann, würd ich dir gerne noch weiter helfen. Aber ich bin in meinem Rumreisen eingeschränkt. Wennde in der Schweiz lebst, komm ich dich gern ma besuchen.

Ich meine das total ernst und reiss keine Witze. Dämonen gibt es, genauso wie es Gott gibt. Für mich gibt es keine Zweifel. Und die Stimmen in deinem Kopf existieren auch, und die werden von irgendwoher kommen. VOn jemanden, der nix gutes will.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2010)

Eh, wenn du nur so wenig schläfst können die stimmen auch einfach die Anzeichen von extremen Schlafmangel sein, die Vorboten von komplexeren Schädigungen und Halluzinationen, die du ja offensichtlich auch hast...
Es werden einfach Begebenheiten, die man sonst während des Schlafes in Träumen erleben würde in die "Wirklichkeit" gezogen, weil dein Unterbewusstsein und dein Verstand Zeit zum verarbeiten braucht bzw. durch den Schlafmangel und eben dem Mangel an Verarbeitungszeit überlastet sind und nicht mehr kontrollieren können ob Traum oder Wirklichkeit, ob Schlafend oder Wachend...

Ich würde definitiv versuchen mehr zu schlafen bevor sich dein Verstand vollständig verflüssigt bzw. sich auch dein Körper verabschiedet (kommt eins nach dem anderen... erst kommen Halluzinationen, dann wird man verrückt und dann stirbt man elendigst am Schlafmangel, war/ist ne guter Foltermethode)


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Alexaeus schrieb:


> Aye, das auf jeden Fall. : \
> 
> Was mir noch einfällt:
> 
> ...


Eine Art selbsthypnose, sich selbst, sein unterbewusstsein ueberzeugen hilft.
Du musst dir selber einreden, dass du diese (Wasauchimmersiesind)loswerden kannst. Du kannst versuchen dir selber immer wieder zu sagen, dass etwas passieren wird, was dir hilft.
Ich weiss nicht obs dir hilft, aber mir hilfts immer wenn ich alptraeume hab. Und es muss nicht immer gewalt sein! Ich hab mal getraeumt von einem Dunklen Geist verfolgt zu werden. 4 Naechte nacheinander bin ich weggerannt, doch als ich beim 5ten mal eingeschlafen bin, hab ich mich selber "ueberzeugt" (Also meinem Unterbewusstsein eingeredet) dass er hilfe sucht und ich ihm helfen muss. Oder aehnliches.




Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich meine das total ernst und reiss keine Witze. Dämonen gibt es, genauso wie es Gott gibt. Für mich gibt es keine Zweifel. Und die Stimmen in deinem Kopf existieren auch, und die werden von irgendwoher kommen. VOn jemanden, der nix gutes will.


Ich glaube dies auch. Manche leute koennen sagen,dies sind nur irgendwelche informationsfluesse in deinem Kopf. Aber schliesst das eine das andere aus?
Wo ich allerdings nicht zustimme, ist dass es in dem falle sicher Daemonen sind.
Ausserdem hilft ein Priester nur, wenn man daran glaubt.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Januar 2010)

Ich stimme eher Selor Kiith zu, als Benji9.
Falls dir ein Priester hilft, wurde die eine Haluzinazion, nur von der nächsten überrumpelt.
Schlaf lieber ein bischen, und falls es nicht geht -> Schlaftabletten ? :<

Epic wow selfpwnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2010)

Ich hörte früher auch solche stimmen, irgendwann hab ich einfach so laut es geht geschrien: SCHWEIGT IHR VERDAMMTEN HUNDE! KÄMPFT WENN IHR DEN MUT HABT ODER LASST MICH IN RUHE!

Seitdem habe ich nie wieder nur den pieps einer Stimme gehört


----------



## Manoroth (2. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe. Weisste was? Ich höre auch manchmal Stimmen. Aber ich erwarte das, und ich kann sie voneinander unterscheiden.
> 
> Eine Stimme is die der Vernunft. Natürlich von mir selber hervorgerufen. Denn tief im Innern, weiss man,w as richtig und was Falsch is.
> 
> ...




ich habe auch schon ein paar sachen gesehen die sich nicht auf natürliche weise erklären lassen. aber ganz ehrlich: gegen die sachen die ich gesehn habe hilft ein pfaffe so ziemlich am wehnigsten. die meisten von denen würden wohl schreiend weg rennen.


@Alexaeus: meist suchen die sich jemanden der ihnen helfen soll. hast du schonmal versucht mit ihnen zu komunizieren? oder versucht etwas zu verstehen das eventuell neben den schreien noch gesagt wird?

und sonst versuchs mal ihnen zu sagen das du die nase voll hast von ihnen. aber du musst es bestimmt und auch ernst sagen.
dann suchen sie sich meist jemand anderen


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ich stimme eher Selor Kiith zu, als Benji9.
> Falls dir ein Priester hilft, wurde die eine Haluzinazion, nur von der nächsten überrumpelt.
> Schlaf lieber ein bischen, und falls es nicht geht -> Schlaftabletten ? :<
> 
> ...


soweit ich gehoert habe sind schlaftabletten sehr schlecht, da sie in solchen faellen sich oft zu einer sucht entwickelnt


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> soweit ich gehoert habe sind schlaftabletten sehr schlecht, da sie in solchen faellen sich oft zu einer sucht entwickelnt



Daher hab' ich sie auch als letzte Lösung geschrieben.
Immerhin besser, als wahnsinnig zu werden und zum sinnlosen Selbstmord getrieben zu werden (Achtung ! Der letzte Satz entspricht nicht der jetzigen Situation, sondern nur Dingen, die passieren können, falls der Betroffene lange nicht mehr schläft).
Ich würde auch nie Schlaftabletten benutzen, ausser es wäre aussichtslos.
Grüsse, Casual.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2010)

Keine Sorge, die mentalen Fähigkeiten nehmen bis zum unweigerlichen ende soweit ab das sowas wie Selbstmord garnicht mehr in Frage kommt... man wäre geistig viel zu langsam und körperlich wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr in der Lage...


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> soweit ich gehoert habe sind schlaftabletten sehr schlecht, da sie in solchen faellen sich oft zu einer sucht entwickelnt


Wenn man _mal_ eine Tablette nimmt um in einen regelmäßigen Rhythmus zu kommen oder weil man sonst gar nicht schlafen kann ist es in Ordnung, mehr als 3 Nächte sollte man sie aber nicht nehmen, erst recht nicht ohne ärztliche Aufsicht. Bei Schlaflosigkeit lieber mit dem Arzt sprechen und z.b. um eine Überweisung in ein Schlaflabor bitten.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Ich möche mich auch anschliessen und sagen,d ass es sicher auch helfen kann, sich gegen die Stimmen selber zu wehren. Mental natürlich. Mal schaun obs funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich habe nicht unbedingt von "Priestern" gesprochen. Ich selbst würde es nur zugerne versuchen, es wegzubeten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ob es funktioniert, weiss ich wirklich nicht. Aber der Versuch alleine, wird dir nicht schaden.


----------



## Fauzi (3. Januar 2010)

Ihr seid komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wünsche jenen aber alles gute ^^

Ne Zeitlang war ich mal in einem Forum aktiv wo es verschiedene Wege gab nur sein Körper in Trance zu "Ruhen" Also so das man träumt aber halt noch weiss was man tut (man kann selber bestimmen was man im Traum macht) :<
Leider habe ich den Link der Seite vergessen. Ich muss sagen mit ein wenig übung klappt das, jede Nacht habe ich immer wieder Probiert :x Einmal hats kurz geklappt dann hatte ich nen Krampfanfall in der Wade -.-'

Vllt weiss ja einer welche Seite/Forum ist meine  Oder hat auch schon davon gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (3. Januar 2010)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Ihr seid komisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das nennt Visualisation. Ganz netter Trick. Ich kann dir die Anleitung geben, wenn du magst. 


Kann ich auch für die, die Stimmen hören, ans Herz legen. Oder Meditiation.


----------



## Fauzi (3. Januar 2010)

Ja ich hab da so ne gewisse Taktik noch wage im Kopf stecken..
Aber braucht schon etwa Übung und geduld. Hab auch gehört das man in den Zustand am besten nach einen Tiefschlaf-erwachen erreichen kann, bzw dann in der nächsten Einschlaf-phase 
Kannst mir ja mal eine PN schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Mein schönster Traum... oh gott wie alt war ich da vielleicht 11 oder 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das hört sich jetzt total komisch an oder so aber so war es wirklich xD

Also ich lauf da im Wald mit dem Mädchen meiner Träume, ich hab nur so auf den Boden geguckt und konnte ihr gesicht nicht sehen ich habe nur gesehen dass sie braune Haare hatte aber ich spürte irgendwie dass sie SIE war. Also wir laufen da halt und halten Händchen und dann fangen wir an über irgendwas zu reden, weiß net mehr genau...

Aber dann kam muddi rein und hat mich geweckt sowas find ich immer scheiße wenn man so schöne Träume hat und man wird auch noch GEWECKT!!! *mad*


----------



## Rhak (3. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich kann öfters mal luzid träumen und das ohne das ich das je geübt habe.
> 
> allerdings hängt das bei mir ev damit zusammen, dass ich seit jahren selbsthypnose und trance behersche. gerade die trance ist ja quasi träumen im wachen zustand (kann da meine eigene umgebung erschaffen etc^^)
> 
> nur ein paar wehnige sachen kann ich nicht beeinflussen in meinen träumen (zum beispiel den grossen wolf den ich in einem früheren post erwähnt habe)



Ich denke, was und wieviel man beeinflussen kann ist eine Sache der Willenskraft und der Übung. Ob man es nun Trance oder Traum nennt, das klare Träumen ist unter mehreren Namen bekannt, die im Prinzip alle dasselbe bedeuten. Wenn die Buddhisten durch Meditation versuchen dem Nirvana näherzukommen ist das etwas ganz ähnliches wie wenn man versucht in den luziden Traumzustand zu kommen. 

Ich habe jetzt tatsächlich mit einem Traumtagebuch angefangen und es hilft! Wenn man anfängt seine Träume (möglichst direkt nach dem Aufwachen) aufzuschreiben, fällt es insgesamt auch leichter sich an sie zu erinnern. Oft hat man es ja, dass man aufwacht, weiß, dass man geträumt hat, man weiß aber nicht mehr was.


----------



## Skatero (3. Januar 2010)

Rhak schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt tatsächlich mit einem Traumtagebuch angefangen und es hilft! Wenn man anfängt seine Träume (möglichst direkt nach dem Aufwachen) aufzuschreiben, fällt es insgesamt auch leichter sich an sie zu erinnern. Oft hat man es ja, dass man aufwacht, weiß, dass man geträumt hat, man weiß aber nicht mehr was.


Also in letzter Zeit habe ich nicht geträumt oder ich kann mich einfach überhaupt nicht erinnern. Ich wüsste zur Zeit vielleicht noch ein Traum, aber der war vor ein paar Jahren.
Meine Traumtagebuch würde wahrscheinlich leer bleiben. Ich finde es eigentlich ziemlich schade, wenn ich hier die Träume lese, die teilweise "spannend" sind.
Kann man auch noch irgendwas anderes machen?


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Ich habe da eine andere Frage. Warum träume ich manchmal Träume, die ich gleich wieder vergesse, aber auch Träume, an welche ich mich noch nach Jahren erinnern kann! Why?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2010)

Kommt darauf an wann du aufwachst...
Man hat so oder so in der Nacht durchschnittlich 4 Träume, meistens erinnert man sich nicht an sie, wacht man allerdings im passenden Moment auf, ist der Traum noch frisch in den Gedanken und man erinnert sich eben daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen erinnert man sich sehr viel häufiger an Albträume als an "Schöne Träume", da man eben häufiger inmitten eines Albtraums aufwacht.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Yay, ich selber habe eher das Gefühl, zu schlafen (diese Zeit merk ich gar nicht...) und erst nach einer Zeit zu träumen. Es kommt mir vor, als äre das träumen nur der Schluss meines Schlafes. Und keineswegs permanetn =) Macht das Sinn? Hat das mitm Tiefschlaf undso zu tun?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2010)

Träume entstehen nur in der REM-Schlafphase (die man eben 3-4 mal pro Nacht hat)...

Schlaf ist nicht ein durchgängiges Phänomen sondern durchläuft Phasen, REM-Phasen sind die Traumphasen und auch die Phasen in denen wir am tiefsten Schlafen, dazwischen sind immer seichtere Phasen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Träume entstehen nur in der REM-Schlafphase (die man eben 3-4 mal pro Nacht hat)...
> 
> Schlaf ist nicht ein durchgängiges Phänomen sondern durchläuft Phasen, REM-Phasen sind die Traumphasen und auch die Phasen in denen wir am tiefsten Schlafen, dazwischen sind immer seichtere Phasen.



Gehen da nicht die Augen so ganz schnell hin und her?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2010)

Ganz richtig... deswegen ja REM-Phase, REM = Rapid Eye Movement 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Gibt es überhaupt Menschen, die mit offenen Augen schlafen? Wenn ja, muss das richtig eklig anzuschaun sein :O

Man geh müde zu Bett und schaut rüber zum Bettnachbar. Und du siehst, wie seine Augen schnell hin und herbewegen O.o


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

Ja, die gibt es... ich war mal mit jemandem ein Wochenende fort und wir schliefen in einem Zelt, er ging vor mir schlafen. Ich kam ca. 1 Stunde später ins Zelt, leg mich hin und sehe, dass er mich anschaut. Ich habe dann ein paar Sekunden auf ihn eingeredet bis ich gemerkt habe, dass er nicht reagiert und nur starrt... irgendwann habe ich dann verstanden, dass er schläft :>


----------



## Ben123 (3. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Also, ich hatte heute Nacht so einen komischen Traum, dass ich auf einem Berg stehe auf den eig Schlitten gefahren werden. Also garnicht mal so steil. Es war so im Frühling ... und auf einmal stolpere ich und fall diesen "Berg" runter. Aber wie gesagt, der Berg war garnicht mal so steil. Man könnte eig gleich wieder aufstehen, wenn man gestolpert wäre. Auf jeden Fall, ich bin runter gefallen. Und auf einmal, war der Berg sowas von hoch, der war auf einmal über den Wolken und ich fall da hinunter Oo
> ...das alleine ist schon sehr komisch...
> ...


Ich war bergsteigen, bin fast oben angekommen, und ich wurde von unten gesichtert (ich muss mit einem hammer die sicherungen reinhauen) plötzlich fall ich, aber viel tiefer als ich geklettert bin, dann zieht etwas an mir.. die sicherung, sie ist wie ein elastik band und zieht mich wieder hoch. Als ich oben bin löst sich das seil auf und ich flieg frei, gegen eine wand die plötzlich auftaucht. Ich bin nicht verletzt und ich stehe auf. Dann wache ich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solche "du wirst in der luft rumgeschmissen" träume habe ich die ganze zeit :O


----------



## Fauzi (3. Januar 2010)

also ich hätte ja voll panik gekriegt xD


----------



## Potpotom (4. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mal geträumt, dass ich nachts auf einer Landstrasse fahre und mir ein Auto entgegen kommt und mir frontal reinfährt... als ich dann aufwachte war es ein paar Stunden her und ich hatte mächtiges Glück, sie leider nicht.

Insofern stimme ich der Theorie, man verarbeitet Geschehenes durch das Träumen, voll zu.

Aber das komischste war die Art des Träumens, weil ich das nicht aus dem Auto herraus sondern in dritter Person von der Seite aus gesehen bzw. geträumt habe. Im Traum konnte ich trotz der nächtlichen Dunkelheit alles ganz genau erkennen und wusste trotzdem, dass es eben tiefdunkle Nacht war. Den werde ich wohl nicht vergessen, ganz kurioses Ding.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2010)

Ich hab heute getraeumt, ich wuerde aufwachen, und dann wieder einschlafen und dabei in den Klartraumzustand kommen...ich war mir bewusst dass ich traeume, aber in wirklichkeit hab ich getraeumt ich wuerde traeumen Oo
Absolut verwirrend


----------



## nemø (4. Januar 2010)

Luzides Träumen ist toll, so mancher Alptraum wurde von mir einfach umgewandelt xD

Aber ich bin auch ein typischer Beim-Träumen-dass-man-stolpert-zusammenzucker
wenn ich träume, 
dass ich falle
dass ich sprineg
und so weiter
und aufwache, merke ich richtig wie mein körper abngespannt ist
toll ist auch, das ich im schlaf rede, kommentiere fußballspiele und so, eigentlich mag ich Fußball garnicht xD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Januar 2010)

ich kann mir das schön vorstellen nachts um 4 bei Nemo daheim


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Januar 2010)

Ganz schlecht ist übrigens, wenn man den Wecker in den letzten Traum inkorporiert (bzw. jedwedes Geräusch) und man träumt, dass man aufsteht und losgeht aber immernoch im Bett liegt und sich dann am ende total verwirrt wundert.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ganz schlecht ist übrigens, wenn man den Wecker in den letzten Traum inkorporiert (bzw. jedwedes Geräusch) und man träumt, dass man aufsteht und losgeht aber immernoch im Bett liegt und sich dann am ende total verwirrt wundert.


hatte ich auch! Erst als ich mich im traum angezogen, gefruehstueckt und schon in der schule war bin ich aufgewacht und es war 8:30, also hatte ich schon verschlafen, und der ganze scheiss geht von vorne los xD


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte es auch schon paaraml, dass ich versucht ezu schlafen, und als ich so halb schlafte, ich plötzlich meinte: Irgendwas stimmt mit meinem Bein nicht! ICh müsst mich irgendwie abstützen! Denn ich fühlte mich so... ka. nicht im Bett, sondern irgnedwo ind er luft. Schwerelos oder fallend. Da hat mein Bein heftig gezuckt. 

Zu blöd, dass die Dachdecke keine 40 zentimeter über meinem Körper hängt und ich mir so zum 4. Mal oder so das Bein angeschlagen habe >.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moruka (4. Januar 2010)

Falsches Aufwachen ist blöd besonders wenn man im Traum versucht auf Toilette zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab auch mal gelesen das wir in unserem gesamten Leben 25 Jahre (!) verschlafen und davon nur vier Jahre träumen.


----------



## Lekraan (5. Januar 2010)

Kennt ihr eigentlich auch dieses ... wenn man so am einschlafen ist ... dann zuckt man auf einmal schlagartig ohne Grund... 

Hat das auch irgendwas mit Träumen zu tun?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. Januar 2010)

Moruka schrieb:


> Falsches Aufwachen ist blöd besonders wenn man im Traum versucht auf Toilette zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich schätze das liegt daran das der Durchschnittsmensch 8 Stunden schläft, was 1/3 eines Tages entspricht.



Lekraan schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich auch dieses ... wenn man so am einschlafen ist ... dann zuckt man auf einmal schlagartig ohne Grund...
> 
> Hat das auch irgendwas mit Träumen zu tun?



Kenn ich. Weiß aber auch nicht woher das kommt. Hatte das früher manchmal kurz bevor ich eingeschlafen bin.


----------



## Vrocas (5. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich auch dieses ... wenn man so am einschlafen ist ... dann zuckt man auf einmal schlagartig ohne Grund...
> 
> Hat das auch irgendwas mit Träumen zu tun?



Das kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hab ich meistens wenn ich im Traum kurz davor bin auf die Fresse zu fliegen ^^

In einem Traum bin ich zum Beispiel Skateboard gefahren, bin die Ramp hoch erst ganz langsam aber dann wurds immer schneller und irgendwann war ich so schnell, dass ich die Rampe hoch gefahren bin und dann noch 100 Meter weiter höher xD dann hatte ich son zucken als ich aufgewacht bin


----------



## XXI. (5. Januar 2010)

Das einzige an dass ich mich errinern kann ist immer eine Art "Fall" Moment. zB Wenn ich irgendwo auf einem Berg bin und eine Klippe herunterfall und  dann schlagartig aufwache. An mehr kann ich mich nie Erinnern.


----------



## Moruka (5. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem Zucken ( oder auch fallen ) ist das bewusste wahrnehmen des Momentes des einschlafens. Das Gehirn interpretiert das einschlafen als ein Gefühl von fallen oder auch als zucken. Meistens bekommt man das nicht mit aber manchmal merkt man es halt. 
So hab ich es zumindest mal auf einer Wissenschaftsseite gelesen.


----------



## Thrainan (5. Januar 2010)

Was ich ja gerne hätte wäre ein Wecker der mich gezielt aus den REM Phasen weckt. In aller Regel finde ich Träume an die ich mich erinere total faszinierend, leider ist das nur so selten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. Januar 2010)

Mir ist gerade wieder ein Traum eingefallen den ich früher manchmal hatte:

ich schwebe im Nichts, alles um mich herum ist schwarz und ich liege auf einem Bett. Meistens bin ich dann runtergefallen, bin aufgewacht und habe gemerkt, dass ich wirklich vom Bett gefallen bin.


----------



## Trooperus (5. Januar 2010)

Mein Verrücktester Traum war:
Ich war allein zuhause.Ich ging aus meinen Zimmer und aufeinmal kam eine Puppe auf mich zu und sagte << Hallo [Namen einfügen].>>
Und dann hat die Puppe mich gewürgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Habt ihr auch manchmal Träume wo man eine Treppe hochgehen will,stolpert und mit einem zucken aufschreckt?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Januar 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich schätze das liegt daran das der Durchschnittsmensch 8 Stunden schläft, was *1/3* eines Tages entspricht.
> 
> 
> 
> Kenn ich. Weiß aber auch nicht woher das kommt. Hatte das früher manchmal kurz bevor ich eingeschlafen bin.



fix'd


----------



## ExtremDoc (5. Januar 2010)

Ich erinner mich leider nicht wirklich oft an meine Träume, aber mein verrücktester Traum war, dass ich mit zwei meiner besten Freunde in einer Art "Saturn Hauptfiliale" gearbeitet habe, die eher einem riesigen Hotel glich und plötzlich Angela Merkel auftauchte und alle Mitarbeite in Panik waren. Danach habe ich mit einem unserer Lehrer auf dem Dach Basketball gespielt...

Irgendwelche Deutungen?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> fix'd



Ups, da hab ich wohl was falsch gerechnet.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (5. Januar 2010)

First: Geht das mit dem Fallen auch umgekehrt. Mir passiert es, wenn ich in einem Traum falle, und dann mit dem Gesicht ins Kissen klatsche, dass ich 5 Sekunden völlig baff da liege und keine Ahnung habe, ob ich nun auf einem Turm, oder auf meinem Bett bin, da hab' ich im Übergang oft das gleiche Fallgefühl.

Traum: Ich war mit Freunden in einem wunderschönen Anwesen auf den Alpen.  Wir haben Super Smash Bros. Brawl gespielt mit lauter komischer Charakteren wie z.B Doakn, der so ähnlich klingen sollte wie Koggen. 
Ein Kollege rufte immer, wenn er starb "Ich muss koggen gehn !!"
Derselbe nahm auch ganz viele Katzenbabys mit auf den Berg und warf damit umsich, sie landeten alle sanft. Eine Kollegin hasste auf einmal Katzenbabys und tötete ein paar. Dann wurde sie rausgeschmissen und das nächste Mal, als Koggen, "koggen gehn musste" wachte ich auf.
Völliger Blödsinn^^ War gestern.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2010)

Zum Glück ists bei mir im moment weniger merkwürdig sondern schrecklich und angsteinflößend...

eh... moment... das ist kacke, vorallendingen, wenn nach einem nächtlichen Stromausfall der PC anspringt und man einen sehr... angenehmen... Windows-Startsound hat... (klicke meine Sig)... das ist schrecklich, wenn man kurz noch träumt und dann nicht mitkriegt das man aufgewacht ist und man denkt man träumt weiter bzw. es stockfinster ist beim aufwachen...


----------



## Thoor (6. Januar 2010)

Ich träume oft meinen Tag und der verläuft dann genauso...

schlafwandeln ist auch kewl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 letztens aufgewacht komplett angezogen mit gebundenen Schuhe und Socken im Bett x.X


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2010)

Ich habe gestern geträumt das ein Pinguin die Schule in die Luft jagt ô_Ô


----------



## Breakyou (6. Januar 2010)

Mein verrücktester Traum war:

Ein Freund von mir saß in einem Autoscooter.Anstatt einem Lenkrad hat er mit dem Schwanz von einem weißen Pferd gelenkt.
Und er hat mich umgefahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (6. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte in meiner Kindheit 3 Träume, welche mir noch besonders in Erinnerung geblieben sind:
- Träume in denen ich eine Person sah, welche in einem Hafen in ein Schiff einstiegt, was danach direkt untergeht.
-Träume in denen ich selber in einer Gruppe von mehreren Personen am Laufen bin. Dann werde ich aus unerklärlichen Gründen von der Gruppe getrennt und kann nicht mehr zu ihnen zurück. Dann versuchte ich mich zu widersetzen und wachte oftmals dadurch auf.
-Träume in denen ich in einem schwarzen Raum hinunterfalle, überall sehe ich schwebende Zahnräder und Uhrwerke, die harmonisch bewegten.

Diese Träume habe ich jetzt schon etwa seit meinem 14. Lebensjahr nicht mehr, jetzt kann ich leider meistens mich nicht mehr an Geträumtes erinnern.  Manchmal träume ich wenn ich einen Film gesehen habe Teile davon., ganz komisch oftmals vermische ich in meinen Träumen auch mehrere Filme. Und am letzten Tag vom Urlaub träume ich oft vom nächsten Arbeitstag, vor allem vom Mittagessen, nicht das ich mich dann so auf den nächsten Tag freue, aber es passiert mir einfach.

Zum Glück sind fast alle Träume so bizar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rofldin (6. Januar 2010)

Also ich hatte lmal nen üblen Traum so gegn 2003 :< also

Ich war in nem leeren Dorf bin nen bissel rumgelaufen, aufeinmal kann ich mich nicht mehr bewegen und es nähern sich schritte aber ich sehe nix dann schlägt mir etwas direkt auf die nase dann durchsticht mir irgendetwas klingenartiges  und irgendjemand schreit (eher son grunzen) dann seh ich nen Silbernen Speer auf mich zufliegen fliegt durch meinen Kopf ich wache schweisgebadet auf und habe Nasenbluten :>

könnte das mal pls jemand deuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte den Traum 2x und beim 2ten mal kam halt das Nasenbluten dazu :/


----------



## Lekraan (6. Januar 2010)

Rofldin schrieb:


> Also ich hatte lmal nen üblen Traum so gegn 2003 :< also
> 
> Ich war in nem leeren Dorf bin nen bissel rumgelaufen, aufeinmal kann ich mich nicht mehr bewegen und es nähern sich schritte aber ich sehe nix dann schlägt mir etwas direkt auf die nase dann durchsticht mir irgendetwas klingenartiges  und irgendjemand schreit (eher son grunzen) dann seh ich nen Silbernen Speer auf mich zufliegen fliegt durch meinen Kopf ich wache schweisgebadet auf und habe Nasenbluten :>
> 
> ...



Meinst du nach dem aufwachen nasenbluten? Oder im Traum nasenbluten?


----------



## Rofldin (6. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Meinst du nach dem aufwachen nasenbluten? Oder im Traum nasenbluten?



Nach dem aufwachen :<


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2010)

Ich würde erstmal zum HNO-Arzt gehen, also entweder haust du dir selbst auf die Nase oder du hast ein Problem mit Blutgefäßen innerhalb deiner Nase oder ein anderes Problem.


----------



## Rofldin (6. Januar 2010)

naja ich hatte nur nasenbluten wenn ich eins auf die nase bekommen hatte nie zuvor einfach so :/


/edit ausserdem war der traum 2003 wie man lesen kann und bis jetz is mir das halt nie wieder passiert


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2010)

Dann würde ich erst recht zum Arzt gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas passiert nicht "einfach so" ohne Grund und verschwindet dann einfach wieder...


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal zum HNO-Arzt gehen, also entweder haust du dir selbst auf die Nase oder du hast ein Problem mit Blutgefäßen innerhalb deiner Nase oder ein anderes Problem.


dat kenn ich ich krieg auch immer aus heiterem himmel nasenbluten dann läuft da son kleiner bach aus der nase und hört so ca. 15 min nimmer auf und dann ist wieder gut


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2010)

Heute hat ich 2 scheiß Träume, ich bin bei beiden direkt danach aufgewacht :O.
Erster Traum:
Meine Mutter kommt und sagt, dass sie den Sheriff(?!) abgefackelt und ihn somit getötet hat.
Der zweite Traum ist etwas viel verrückter:
Also, ich bin so irgendwo in eienr Gegend, die ich nur im Traum kenne. Da mach ich irgendwo sowas mit, kp was es ist. Da ist dann so eine. Am Anfang scheitn sie normal zu sein, ist es da auch. Aber später im Traum sieht sie ganz anders aus: klein, richtig abgemagert und kein Mensch mehr. Sie ist oft im Internt gehockt. Dann lauf ich mti der aus unerklärlichen gründen rum und erfahre, dass sie blind ist (bloß ganz komisch ausgedrückt). Sie fragt mich, was Türkisch ist (?!). Ich erkläre halt, dass das ein Land ist die Türkei und Türkisch die Sprache ist. Vor uns läuft eine Frau mit einem türkisfarbenen Kopftuch. Ich geh zu der nach Hause. Das Haus hat keine Tür, es geht einfach eine steinere Treppe hinunter. Auf den Stufen wachsen Pilze. Dort utnen sind 2 Türen. Sie sagt, dahinter ist nix. Hinter der einen Tür sind ganz normale Wohnungen, da wohnt auch ein Typ. Die Tür geht immer einen Spalt weit auf und das sie (das komsiche Mädchen) macht die Tür immer wieder zu. Links ist ein Schlafzimemr mit einem Bett. Rechts ist eine massive Eisentür. Sie ruft laut "Ave Maria". Ich rufe das auch laut mit. Von oben kommt Musik, sie will mir weiß machen, dass es von dem Aver Maria kommt. Dann komtm noch ihre Schwester runter, die höchstwahrscheinlich die Geräusche gemacht hat. Das komische Mädchen erzählt mir von dem Job und dass sie kein Geld hat. Sie sagt, dass sie überhaupt nichts hat. Aber ich hab dann gefragt, wieso sie dann einen Computer hat und ins Internet geht. Darauf krieg ich keine Antwort. Dann sag ich ich muss gehen. Ich bin sofort die Treppe raufgerannt. Doch dann hat mich etwas an der Hüfte gepackt. Ich bin erschrocken. Es war aber irgendeine Frau, die die ganze Zeit nichts damit zu tuen gehabt hat. Das "Mädchen" und die Shcwester sind nachgelaufen.
Dann bin ich aufgewacht.


----------



## Winipek (7. Januar 2010)

Kann es sein, dass Du gestern DSDS geschaut hast ? Da sang auch so einer "Ave Maria"...könnt doch sein?!


----------



## Breakyou (7. Januar 2010)

Rofldin schrieb:


> Nach dem aufwachen :<



erinnert mich an Butterfly Effect 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Du gestern DSDS geschaut hast ? Da sang auch so einer "Ave Maria"...könnt doch sein?!



Ja, ich hab DSDS geguckt. Und gestern hab ich sowieso viel Fernsehen geguckt. Ich kann im Traum auch einige Parallelen aus dem echten Leben finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Davatar (7. Januar 2010)

Letzte Nacht o_O
Hab ich den ganzen Traum lang irgendwelche fliegenden Tierchen in der Grösse einer Zimmermann-Spinne mit nem Staubsauger eingesaugt.

Manchmal träum ich echt schräge Sachen... Ahja und auf dem Boden sind Schildkröten rumgekrabbelt, warum auch immer.


----------



## Lekraan (7. Januar 2010)

Ich hab gestern nacht geträumt, dass ich in so einer Gegend wie es in Assasine aussieht gejagt werde.... also son Kerl schießt dauernd auf mich mit seiner Knarre Oo


----------



## Winipek (8. Januar 2010)

Ich hab heut Nacht geträumt der Ex Bundeskanzler Helmut Schmidt hat seinen 99 Geburtstag und ich muss ihn unbedingt anrufen, um ihm zu gratulieren. Hab dann wie blöd im Telefonbuch die Nummer gesucht und gefunden. Als ich dann dort anrief ging keiner ans Telefon und ich war echt froh darüber .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn das mal nicht schräg ist...


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann würde ich erst recht zum Arzt gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Außer man ist durhc ein Magishces Ritual einer Starken arkanen Belastung ausgesetzt, was bei dir aber vermutlich nicht der Fall ist, es sei den war bei einem vivionären Traum.






> Ich hab heut Nacht geträumt der Ex Bundeskanzler Helmut Schmidt hat seinen 99 Geburtstag und ich muss ihn unbedingt anrufen, um ihm zu gratulieren. Hab dann wie blöd im Telefonbuch die Nummer gesucht und gefunden. Als ich dann dort anrief ging keiner ans Telefon und ich war echt froh darüber . tease.gif
> Wenn das mal nicht schräg ist...



Aber leicht zu deuten


----------



## Potpotom (8. Januar 2010)

Ich habe heute geträumt, es wäre Samstag und ich müsste nicht ins Büro gehen und meine Frau erzählte mir im Traum, dass ich mich irre und wir Freitag haben... bin dann ne Stunde später als geplant aufgewacht. -.-

Irgendwie merkwürdig - weil meine Frau ausgerechnet heute auf Geschäftsreise ist und gestern Abend schon geflogen ist. Normalerweise weckt sie mich immer, ob das Gehirn da künstlich einen "Ersatz" erschafft?


----------



## Winipek (8. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Aber leicht zu deuten



Wieso? Was deutest Du denn da?


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Wieso? Was deutest Du denn da?



Eine unangenehme Verantwortung, die dir abgenommen wird.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (8. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Eine unangenehme Verantwortung, die dir abgenommen wird.



Sie wird nicht abgenommen, sie erübrigt sich halt einfach.
Bsp "Abgenommen" : Ich muss eine Arbeit schreiben, Typ X macht das aber für mich, die Arbeit wird mir abgenommen.
Bsp "Erübrigt" : Ich muss ein Haus bauen, auf der Baustelle sagt einer "Ne, das Haus muss man doch nicht bauen", die Arbeit hat sich erübrigt.
Grüsse, ich kann den Traum aber trotzdem nicht deuten.


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Sie wird nicht abgenommen, sie erübrigt sich halt einfach.
> Bsp "Abgenommen" : Ich muss eine Arbeit schreiben, Typ X macht das aber für mich, die Arbeit wird mir abgenommen.
> Bsp "Erübrigt" : Ich muss ein Haus bauen, auf der Baustelle sagt einer "Ne, das Haus muss man doch nicht bauen", die Arbeit hat sich erübrigt.
> Grüsse, ich kann den Traum aber trotzdem nicht deuten.




Das wäre, wenn sie bei Angie Anrufen würde. Der Ex- Bundeskanzler hatte die Aufgabe, hat die jetzt nicht mehr, des halbt wird sie abgenommen. Der Bundeskanzler symboisiert die Aufgabe.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte heute einen ganz verwirrenden Traum, erst war ich mit meiner Familie in einer Stadt die von der Flood und den Alien Tripods aus Krieg der Welten angegriffen wurde und wir mussten uns von Haus zu Haus retten und verstecken, es kam aber derweil mehr raus, dass ich dies aus einer Vogelperspektive beobachte (also erst war es Erste Person und "zoomte" mehr und mehr raus, wobei ich glaube ich auch einmal kurz meine Familie wie in einem Strategiespiel gesteuert habe und dann "zoomte" es halt noch weiter raus) und das ganze mehr und mehr wie ein Modell aussah, ich weiß nicht was aus mir und meiner Familie geworden ist, da ich nach einiger Zeit in dem Modell stand als großer Mensch mit noch jemanden wir haben seine Mutter in dem Modell gesucht die noch winzig war und dann waren einige Teile des Modells nur noch Becher, Gläser und Teelichter abgesehen von der Modelleisenbahn (die ich dann zerstört habe) und der andere Typ und ich haben dann angefangen "die Stadt zu retten" indem wir die Flood und die Tripods zertreten haben und haben dabei auch angefangen die Gebäude die ja aus Bechern etc. bestanden kaputt zu machen und umzutreten dabei, zuletzt habe ich eine große Wand bzw. "Skyline" der Stadt kaputt getreten die aus Teelichtern bestand und dann bin ich aufgewacht ^^

PS: Bestimmte Details weiß ich allerdings nicht mehr, ich weiß das als ich noch mit ihm Modell war mit meiner Familie, dass wir noch irgendwas gemacht haben...

Na dann überrascht mich mal mit euren deutungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hab geträumt das die Hölle auf Erden gekommen wäre oO Ohne Scheiß, das klingt jetzt lustig aber das war der reinste Horror und ich kann normalerweise immer meinen Traum anhalten wenn der mir zu gruselig wird, konnt das bei diesem aber nicht und dachte das wäre die Realität und ich hatte solche Horrortrips im Traum, das war nimmer mehr lustig... Konnte dann nicht glauben dass, das wirklich passiert ist und sooo gehofft das ich aufwache was ich letztenendes gemacht habe, trotzdem hatte ich immer noch n bisschen Angst obwohl ich wach war oO


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2010)

Heute hatte ich etwas geträumt, aber ich weiss nur noch, dass es um eine Banane ging.


----------



## Lekraan (9. Januar 2010)

Heute Nacht folgendes: 
Ich gehe mit 'nem Kumpel in RoFa (Disco) und es kommen noch einige aus meiner damaligen Klasse mit. Disco öffnet ja erst um 9 Uhr. Und in der Nähe war ein Rewe, bei dem wir uns noch Alkohol gekauft haben. 9 Uhr und Supermarkt noch offen ... ok. Da hab ich jemanden, mit dem ich mich garnicht gut verstehe und es kommt zur Schlägerei. Nach der Schlägerei geh ich kurz nach draußen und komm wieder in den Laden. Plötzlich schauen mich alle ganz besorgt an und meinen, ich würde bluten. Totaler Blutfluss kam aus meiner Nase. Oo Aber der Kerl mit dem ich 'ne Schlägerei hatte, hatte nen Nasenbruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann war es irgendwie bereits 1 Uhr geworden (nachts) und es noch immer hell. Wir stehen noch immer alle im Rewe. 
Dann tun wir so als wär irgendwie nichts passiert, und gehen einfach in Disco ...

Deuten plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Januar 2010)

Ganz einfach: Ein Supermarkt symbolisiert Wohlstand... je nachdem ob die Regale gefüllt sind oder nicht.
Dass du blutest obwohl er die Verletzung hat deutet darauf hin, dass ihr die selbe Person seid. 

Du hast also einen inneren Konflikt der mit Geld/Wohlstand/Luxus zu tun hat und den du mit dir selbst ausmachen mußt.


----------



## Lekraan (9. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Du hast also einen inneren Konflikt der mit Geld/Wohlstand/Luxus zu tun hat und den du mit dir selbst ausmachen mußt.



Jetzt da du es sagst, würde das ganze 'nen Sinn ergeben ....


----------



## xxhajoxx (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte als Kleines Kind immer nen komischen Traum...

Ich war in nem Wald es war am regnen und ich war auf der Flucht, ich wurde von irgendetwas verfolgt aber weiß bis heute nicht von was. Naja während der Verfolgung musste ich immer durch eine Röhre fliehen und kam dann bei einem McDonalds raus der bei uns im Dorf an der Position des Bäckers stand. Dann bin ich immer aufgewacht.

Naja komischer Traum war das oO


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

ich hatte heute einen beschissenen traum -.-
ich prügel mich mit meinem bruder und er steht auf einmal hinter mir, ich hol mit dem kopf aus und versuch ihm mit meinem hinterkopf zu treffen und in genau dem moment wache ich auf und merke das ich auch in echt mit dem kopf zugeschlagen hatte ... aua  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
also kopf hat die wand getroffen :<


----------



## Lekraan (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hatte heute einen beschissenen traum -.-
> ich prügel mich mit meinem bruder und er steht auf einmal hinter mir, ich hol mit dem kopf aus und versuch ihm mit meinem hinterkopf zu treffen und in genau dem moment wache ich auf und merke das ich auch in echt mit dem kopf zugeschlagen hatte ... aua
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deutung: Du hast dir den Kopf angehauen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: Armes Julian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Januar 2010)

hahahaha failed by lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moruka (9. Januar 2010)

Ich habe letztens geträumt das ich in einem Fahrstuhl wäre und plötzlich würde er ohne zu bremsen nach unten fallen. Ich wurde regelrecht an die Decke gepresst und konnte den Fahrtwind spüren. Das war ziemlich schockierend aber zum Glück konnte ich die Scheibe einschlagen und entkommen. Dann merkte ich das mir in Wirklichkeit sowas nie passieren könnte und hatte einen Klartraum.


----------



## Petersburg (9. Januar 2010)

Moruka schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens geträumt das ich in einem Fahrstuhl wäre und plötzlich würde er ohne zu bremsen nach unten fallen. Ich wurde regelrecht an die Decke gepresst und konnte den Fahrtwind spüren. Das war ziemlich schockierend aber zum Glück konnte ich die Scheibe einschlagen und entkommen. Dann merkte ich das mir in Wirklichkeit sowas nie passieren könnte und hatte einen Klartraum.



Du glücklicher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moruka (9. Januar 2010)

Naja beim Teil mit dem Fahrstuhl war ich überhaupt nicht glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Da hab ich richtige Panik bekommen.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Januar 2010)

in diesem thread ist alles *fett *gedruckt xd


Ich habe gestern geträumt:

ich hatte so nen Gürtel um, und dann hat mich aufeinmal ne Kuh angeglotzt. Und mich dann verfolgt! ich lauf durch nen Wald (Grizzlyhügel style) knall paar mal hin, und laufe dann gegen nen zaun. dann bin ich aufgewacht.

das hat irgendwas mit den gürtel zu tun


----------



## Hinack (9. Januar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> in diesem thread ist alles *fett *gedruckt xd
> 
> 
> Ich habe gestern geträumt:
> ...



Villeicht war der Gürtel mal die Mama / der Papa von der Kuh?


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Januar 2010)

Hinack schrieb:


> Villeicht war der Gürtel mal die Mama / der Papa von der Kuh?




öhhh ka


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> in diesem thread ist alles *fett *gedruckt xd


is irgend n fehler bei buffd. ist ab und zu alles fett gedruckt )=


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Januar 2010)

ich hab heut nacht geträumt das ich mit vivian Schmitt (dem Pornostar) in regensburg im cafe sitz, kaffee trink und dabei über gott und die welt red Oo wtf?! 

kaum hab ich mich beschwert ich hät keine seltsamen träume .....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab heut nacht geträumt das ich mit vivian Schmitt (dem Pornostar) in regensburg im cafe sitz, kaffee trink und dabei über gott und die welt red Oo wtf?!
> 
> kaum hab ich mich beschwert ich hät keine seltsamen träume .....



Du hast MTV Home geguckt^^.
Da wurde auch über die geredet :O.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Januar 2010)

jap hab ich^^

edit: da wurde nicht nur über sie sondern sogar mit ihr geredet und einer ihrer Pr0ns nachsynchronisiert (natürlich total verarscht >.<)


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. Januar 2010)

Mir ist gerade wieder ein Traum eingefallen den ich vor einer ganzen Weile hatte:

Also, ich und meine Familie wollen einen Ausflug nach Düsseldorf machen. Dort angekommen, gehen wir in ein Gebäude, das wie die Telvanni-Gebäude aus Morrowind aussehen, nur bräunlicher. In dem Gebäude befand sich ausserdem meine gesamte Schulklasse. Nach 1 oder 2 Tagen geht mein Vater für eine Weile weg und kurzt danach stellt sich heraus, das sich im Gebäude eine Bombe befindet. Der Ausgang wird aber von einer riesigen Schlammkugel blockiert. Ich bin als einziger auf die Idee gekommen, mich an der Kugel vorbei zu drücken. Als ich am nächsten Tag wieder kam, haben mir die anderen gesagt, das alle bis auf 5 Leute überlebt haben. Denen war es anscheinend völlig egal. Jedenfalls saß ich dann aufeinmal in einem, noch nicht untergetauchten, U-Bot und plötzlich springt ein kleiner Hai auf die Scheibe(?). Jemand schießt ruckartig auf den Hai der auf einmal in der Mitte seines Körpers "aufplatzt". Man konnte die innereien sehen und das Herz sah aus wie diese komischen Kindergartenherzen. Jedenfalls stellt sich heraus, das es sich hier um ein Galileo "Big Picture" handelt und das Bild wird analisiert. Die reden irgendwas von wegen "das geht nicht wegen der Nerven" oder so. Aufeinmal wird der aufgeplatzte Hai von einer Frau gehalten, die vorne auf dem U-Bot saß. Im nächsten moment war ich in meiner Schule und wurde von einem Hund angefallen. Ich halte meine Hand dazwischen damit er mir nicht den Kopf abbeißt. Ich hatte einen zerfetzten Arm und sah, wie der Hund, der auf einmal ein klaffendes Loch in der Seite, aber keine Organe hatte, von Polizisten mitgenommen wird. Ich wollte mich um die Wunde kümmern, die plötzlich nicht mehr riesig war, sondern so aussah, als ob mir jemand mit einem Apfelentkerner durch das Fleisch durchgegangen ist. Also suchte ich einen Lehrer den ich fragte, wo das Krankenzimmer ist. Mir wurde gesagt, das ich in die Leichenhalle (WTF? o.O) durfte, aber ich sollte niemandem davon erzählen. Dort angekommen, gab mir eine Lehrerin ein Pflaster und wollte sich über meine Wunde unterhalten. Danach bin ich aufgewacht.

Mal sehen ob das jemand deuten kann.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

muhahah meine mutter hat diese nacht was komisches geträumt, und zwar hat sie geträumt das sie schlecht schläft >.< und ist deshalb aufgewacht

ist sowas euch schon mal passiert?


----------



## Potpotom (18. Januar 2010)

o.O

Ich habe heute Nacht geträumt, dass unsere Haushaltshilfe Kaffee macht und sich danach im Treppenhaus erhängt.

Krasse Scheisse...


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

Wenn das jemand deutsch könnte, wär ich echt froh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich im Vorraus: Ich bin große Famaily Guy-Fan ^^

Also, ich bin im Olympiastation .... da oben ist eine Kuhfarm. Außerdem ein paar Männeer, die diese Kühe schlecht behandeln und sie soweit cih weiß geklaut haben. Oo
Und Stuwie (Das Baby von Family Guy) versucht diese Kühe zu retten. Die ganzen Kühe sind mit einem Seil verbunden. Und die beiden Enden von diesem Seil sind verbunden mit so einem komischen Teil, dass auch Schlüssel beieinadner hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während Stuwie sich mit den Männern unterhält (also ablenkt), schneidet er hinter seinem Rücken die Seile ab....
Jetzt haben das die Männer auf gemerkt .. und ich, stuwie und die Kühe rennen weg .... wir fallen vom Olympiastadtio herunter ... und als ich unten ankam, bin cih aufgewacht Oo
Krasser Mist!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (18. Januar 2010)

Naja fast den ganzen Traum hab ich vergessen, nur den Schluss weiss ich.
Also während dem Traum ging es um so eine komische Schlacht gegen Amazonen, deren Nationalhymne Limoncello war (Ja ich weiss, dass das ein Getränk ist).
Am Schluss kam mein Kollege und sagte "Hey ich hab nen neuen Klingelton, er heisst Limoncello", dann hab ich ihn geschlagen und gesagt "Was fällt dir ein, die Nationalhymne der Amazonen als Klingelton zu nehmen !!!".
Dann war fertig.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (19. Januar 2010)

Wenn ihr probleme mit dem Schlafen oder mit Träumen habt, 
versucht einfach mal das luzide Träumen. Ach ja, wenn ihr mich
fragen wollt was das ist, besucht einmal www.gidf.de
Von der Seite kommt ihr dann zu den hunderten Foren und
was weis ich nicht alles was mit dem klaren Träumen zu tun
hat.

BtW: Wer von euch spielt Feuermagier? Wer von euch will mal
einen Feuerball schmeißen? Werde Meister des klaren Träumens,
dann bist du Herr über dein Unterbewusstsein!


----------



## Shaila (19. Januar 2010)

Ich habe geträumt das ich Morgens aufstehe und mein großes Geschäft verrichte und mich danach wieder hinlege. Dann bin ich aufgewacht und hab mein großes Geschäft verrichtet und mich wieder hingelegt.

Bin ich ein Hellseher ? Ein Übermensch ? GOTT?!?!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (19. Januar 2010)

DarkCreed schrieb:


> Hab iwie einen Traum der jagt mir panische Angst beim Träumen ein.. Total simpel, fragt nicht warum:
> 
> Ich liege im Bett und gucke richtung Tür, diese ist offen und draußen brennt Licht. Dann sehe ich einen Schatten in Richtung des Zimmers kommen.
> 
> Meistens wach ich danach auf und habe totale Angstzustände oO echt krass... Glaube das nannte man Urangst oder so.



Kann es sein dass du vom "Besucher" redest? Mein Nachbar sah ihn als Sensenmann der ihn niedermachte. Hattest du
Kontrolle über deinen Körper?


----------



## Mungamau (19. Januar 2010)

Mein Schlimmster Traum letzte Woche:
Ich wach auf, bekomm das Zeugnis der 10. Klasse zugeschikt und dabei noch ein SChulverweiß, ein Formular in die Frührente und 10 min später kam die Polizei vorbei, um mich Festzunehmen. Ich bin aufgewacht und habe gesehen, dass ich vorm PC eingeschlafen bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (19. Januar 2010)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Mein Schlimmster Traum letzte Woche:
> Ich wach auf, bekomm das Zeugnis der 10. Klasse zugeschikt und dabei noch ein SChulverweiß, ein Formular in die Frührente und 10 min später kam die Polizei vorbei, um mich Festzunehmen. Ich bin aufgewacht und habe gesehen, dass ich vorm PC eingeschlafen bin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu viel gezockt?^^
Schule vernachlässigt. Stress mit Lehrern. Privat Scheiße gebaut.

Kann das alles sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (19. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kann das alles sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was meinst du damit ?


----------



## Lekraan (19. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit ?



Hab grad versucht, diesem kurzem Traum zu deuten ^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (19. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Naja fast den ganzen Traum hab ich vergessen, nur den Schluss weiss ich.
> Also während dem Traum ging es um so eine komische Schlacht gegen Amazonen, deren Nationalhymne Limoncello war (Ja ich weiss, dass das ein Getränk ist).
> Am Schluss kam mein Kollege und sagte "Hey ich hab nen neuen Klingelton, er heisst Limoncello", dann hab ich ihn geschlagen und gesagt "Was fällt dir ein, die Nationalhymne der Amazonen als Klingelton zu nehmen !!!".
> Dann war fertig.



Deute das O.O


----------



## Lekraan (19. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Deute das O.O



Ich kann nicht deuten -_-

Aber ko ...

Ich denke mal, dir schmeckt dieses Getränk sehr gut ... 
Deinem Kumpel schmeckt es nicht und deswegen hast du ihn vermöbelt


----------



## Reflox (19. Januar 2010)

Gestern habe ich geträumt: Wir bekommen die Zeugnisse, mein Lehrer sagt zu mir: "Du bist der dümmste Schüler den ich je hatte". und nimmt so nen riesigen Fisch hervor und schlägt mich damit, ich fall vom stuhl und heul



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2010)

zu viel IRC?

edit: limocello schmeckt so derbst scheiße das zeug ist so sauer das man es nciht in worte fassen kann!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (19. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich geträumt: Wir bekommen die Zeugnisse, mein Lehrer sagt zu mir: "Du bist der dümmste Schüler den ich je hatte". und nimmt so nen riesigen Fisch hervor und schlägt mich damit, ich fall vom stuhl und heul
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat schon auf dieser Seite zwei Albträume mit Zeugnissen. Ein Glück gibt es diese Fricksche Zeugniss wasweissich, das nur wir haben, welches es nur ein Jahr gibt, wobei sogar das erste Halbjahreszeugniss einen sicher in die Kantonsschule bringt.
Mich hats geschafft mit einer 5 in Deutsch ;D.
Grüsse.



Edhit sagt : LoD, wir können nicht vom selben Getränk reden, das, welches bei mir auf dem Balkon steht ist köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2010)

dann giev marke und so :/


----------



## dragon1 (19. Januar 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Wenn ihr probleme mit dem Schlafen oder mit Träumen habt,
> versucht einfach mal das luzide Träumen. Ach ja, wenn ihr mich
> fragen wollt was das ist, besucht einmal www.gidf.de
> Von der Seite kommt ihr dann zu den hunderten Foren und
> ...



seit anderthalb wochen keinerlei erfolge bei WILD )= Teste jetzt mal HILD aus


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Januar 2010)

Eine Höhle, dunkel, es ist heiß, Fackeln erleuchten eine Halle in der ein Altar steht, eine Gruppe in Schwarz-braunen Kutten und Kapuzen die tief im Gesicht hängen marschiert einen Pfad entlang mit einigen rituellen Gegenständen (Ikonen, Standbilder, Räucherkannen) tiefer in die Halle hinein zu einem Altar, begleitet werden sie von Gesängen, tief und brummend.

Die Gruppe stellt sich an den Altar in ritueller Haltung und Positionen und ein weiterer Kapuzierter kommt aus einer Nische, dessen Kutte ist mit Rotglühenden Zeichen bestickt allerdings kann man auch sein Gesicht unter der Kapuze nicht sehen.
Er stellt sich an den Alter auf dem plötzlich eine Junge Frau (zw. 20-25 oder so) erschienen ist, festgekettet, sie windet sich, versucht zu schreien doch ist ihr Mund mit einem Tuch verschlossen auf ihr liegt nur ein schwarzes, seidenes Tuch, der Typ zieht es langsam herunter in einer bestimmten Bewegung und einem bestimmten Faltmuster, dabei murmelt er in der selben tiefen und brummenden Stimme irgendwelche Wörter die nicht verständlich sind. Als das Tuch nun von der Frau runter ist reicht er es einem derer die beim Altar stehen, welcher das Haupt in Demut senkt.

Alle schauen nun auf die festgekette, nackte Frau und der "Dunkle Priester" (so nenn ich ihn einfach mal) stellt sich hinter den Altar, das Gesicht den Anwesenden zugewandt auch wenn man es weiterhin nicht sieht, dann zieht er langsam einen Dolch mit gewellter Klinge aus einem seiner Ärmel und seine Worter werden lauter, der Blick der Frau wird weit und erschrocken, sie weiß offensichtlich was nun passieren wird.
Er hebt den Dolch an und die anderen stimmen in seine Worte mit ein und zwischen dem Sing Sang lässt er den Dolch auf die Frau herniederrasen. 

In diesem moment sehe ich alles aus dem Blick des Dolchträgers, wie "Ich" den Dolch herniederstoße in den sich windenden und zuckenden Körper des Opfers...

Dann wache ich auf...


Deutet das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Biddööö

Edit: Und bevor fragen kommen... JA... das Opfer war heiß xD


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

naja ich würd sagen in den nächsten tagen sollten heiße frauen zwischen 20 und 25 nicht mehr ohne begleitung in Wuppertal unterwegs sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Edit: Und bevor fragen kommen... JA... das Opfer war heiß xD



ich glaub nicht nur das Opfer


----------



## Potpotom (20. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Deutet das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Klingt wie eine Filmszene... mit dem Unterschied, dass die "Opferung" in deinem Traum tatsächlich vollzogen wurde und kein "Held" reinplatzte.

Ist aber ganz einfach zu deuten, du hättest gerne eine tiefe brummende Stimme nebst einer braunen Kutte und magst Fesselspiele! Klar. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja ich würd sagen in den nächsten tagen sollten heiße frauen zwischen 20 und 25 nicht mehr ohne begleitung in Wuppertal unterwegs sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Boing... ich bin heute wieder in der Uni xD



shadow24 schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht nur das Opfer






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Potpotom schrieb:


> Klingt wie eine Filmszene... mit dem Unterschied, dass die "Opferung" in deinem Traum tatsächlich vollzogen wurde und kein "Held" reinplatzte.
> 
> Ist aber ganz einfach zu deuten, du hättest gerne eine tiefe brummende Stimme nebst einer braunen Kutte und magst Fesselspiele! Klar.
> 
> ...



Na toll... ^^


----------



## shadow24 (20. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Deutet das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ähm...Selor...mal gegoogelt Traumdeutung und Opfer und so:

In Mythen, Märchen und Religionen steht das Opfer als Gegengeschenk für die Gaben der Natur. In der Meinung der Menschen bedurfte es also eines Ausgleichs. Diese Bedeutung kann das Traumopfer auch haben. Oft ist es jedoch auch ein Hinweis an den Träumenden bestimmte Gewohnheiten oder Beziehungen aufzugeben. Das Opfer ist im Traum aber immer ein Warnsymbol. Das Opfer im Traum lehnt sich mythologisch an den Opferkult der Antike an. Heute symbolisiert es für das Wachleben, daß man Opfer bringen müßte, um vor seiner Umwelt makellos dazustehen. Vielleicht sollte man auch eine schlechte Angewohnheit auf dem Opferaltar zurücklassen, um vor sich selbst bestehen zu können. Wenn der Träumende ständig Situationen schafft, aus denen er als Verlierer hervorgeht, kommt dies in seinen Träumen zum Ausdruck und kann dabei auch dramatische Formen - wie etwa die des Diebstahls, der Vergewaltigung oder Ermordung - annehmen. Dabei handelt es sich nicht um hellseherische Träume, solange der Träumende darin nicht eine Fähigkeit erkennt, sich selbst zum Opfer zu machen. Wo seine Schwierigkeiten liegen, offenbart sich eventuell durch den Trauminhalt. In diesem Zusammenhang ist wichtig, was im Traum geopfert wird, denn daraus erschließen sich weitere Deutungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2010)

Gut gut... aber was heißt es dann wenn ich eine Jungfrau opfere? ^^
Ich find nichts zu Jungfrauenopferungen in Träumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch nichts zu Höhlen nahe Magmakammern und dunklen Priesterkulten xD


----------



## shadow24 (20. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Gut gut... aber was heißt es dann wenn ich eine Jungfrau opfere? ^^
> Ich find nichts zu Jungfrauenopferungen in Träumen
> 
> 
> ...




tja,das hat wohl eher was mit persönlichen Vorlieben zu tun _wer_ da geopfert wird


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Magma und dunkle Priesterkulte sind auch nur Zugaben deiner etwas weitschweifenden Fantasie...
wichtig ist wohl eher der Akt der Opferung an sich...
aber weißt du was?manchmal sind Träume einfach nur totaler Quatsch...


----------



## löööy (22. Januar 2010)

Ich und Freunde und meine Freundin fahren mit Schlitten einen Mini Hügel runter, dann wird aba aus dem schnee auf dem boden normaler  teer und es ist eben.
Wir fahren mit viel Geschwindigkeit um Laster herum und dann kommen wir aus einem Tunnel raus in denen die Laster standen und waren auf einem kleinen Platz an einem Berg, unten lag dass mehr, alle setzen ihre Sonnenbrillen auf und tranken Cocktails.. Der Traum war schon sehr komisch.. Vorallem dass man bei Schnee losgefahren ist und bei Sommer und Sonne wieder rauskommt oO


----------



## Davatar (26. Januar 2010)

Letzte Nacht hab ich geträumt, es sei Fasching/Fasnacht/Karneval o_O


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. Januar 2010)

ouh ouh ouh
das kann ich deuten
dir steht eine närrische zeit bevor

autogramme gibts später und für die damen in der umkleide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrlol_m (26. Januar 2010)

achja träumen hab mal getraümt das alles aus shcnee ist


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Januar 2010)

ich hab geträumt das ich beim treppensteigen runterfalle und mir den arm breche dann renn ich mit schmerzverzerrtem gesicht zu meiner mutter und will das sie mich ins krankenhaus fährt.
Sie will aber die ganze Zeit das ich mri die Haare föhne weil ich sonst krank werden könnte.
Und egalw ie oft ich sage sie soll mich verdammt nochmal ins krankenhaus fahren sie machts nicht sondern sagt nur immer ganz ruhig ich sollmir die haare föhnen total krank der traum


----------



## Winipek (27. Januar 2010)

Kann es sein, das Du und deine Mutter auch im wahren Leben an einander vorbei reden und sie ein wenig zu fürsorglich ist  ? *traumdeut*


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Januar 2010)

wahnsinn woher weißt du das nur >.<


----------



## Winipek (27. Januar 2010)

Schon erstaunlich, nicht wahr ?^^ und ich weiss auch das Du ein Problem mit deinen Haaren hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (27. Januar 2010)

So langsam wirds echt merkwürdig bei mir. Seit Wochen schon Weltuntergangsträume. Im Traum heute Nacht sind z.B. mal wieder fast alle durch eine Atomexplosion ums leben gekommen. Diejenigen die überlebt haben wurden verstrahlt (so wie ich) und verloren nach und nach ihre Haare und starben. Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich, nicht wahr ?^^ und ich weiss auch das Du ein Problem mit deinen Haaren hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WTF????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WTF?????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das verfallsdatum deiner milch ist übrigens abgelaufen...


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Januar 2010)

falsch das war die sahne die milch steht links daneben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: verdammt du hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> falsch das war die sahne die milch steht links daneben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weiß ich doch mein lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (27. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> So langsam wirds echt merkwürdig bei mir. Seit Wochen schon Weltuntergangsträume. Im Traum heute Nacht sind z.B. mal wieder fast alle durch eine Atomexplosion ums leben gekommen. Diejenigen die überlebt haben wurden verstrahlt (so wie ich) und verloren nach und nach ihre Haare und starben. Oo



Vielleicht Vorfreude auf 2012? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (29. Januar 2010)

Ich hab heute Nacht was klomisches geträumt ... Oo
ööhm ... Das ich bei so einem Vortrag zuschaue ... bei dem soetwas wie eine Spinndel vorgestellt wird .. Ich schau die Spinndel an und plötzlich wach ich auf und meine Mutter schreit wie King Kong rum, dass ich verschlafen hätte ... -.-


----------



## nemø (30. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Gut gut... aber was heißt es dann wenn ich eine Jungfrau opfere? ^^
> Ich find nichts zu Jungfrauenopferungen in Träumen
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist doch eiskalt aus Indiana Jones kopiert, ob die olle nu wirklich Jungfrau war ist fragwürdig, aber die Symbolik der hilflosen weiblichen Hauptdarstellerin trifft zu !


----------



## Shaila (30. Januar 2010)

Ich habe heute nacht von einer friedlichen Welt geträumt. Ein schöner Traum, wird aber auch leider immer einer bleiben.


----------



## Vartez (31. Januar 2010)

Mhhh, mein merkwürdigster Traum war so:
Ich stand vor ne riesigem Aquarium.
Aufeinmal kommt son fisch näher der die ganze Zeit so Blubb macht (also Mund auf zu auf zu).
Der wird immer Großer und aufeinmal frist der mich und ich wach auf


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Januar 2010)

Ich hab geträumt, dass Taktloss wieder im Forum ist.
Das hab ich wirklich geträumt <.<.


----------



## Lekraan (31. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab geträumt, dass Taktloss wieder im Forum ist.
> Das hab ich wirklich geträumt <.<.



Das kam bei mir grad so rüber, als wäre Taktloss wie bei Harry Potter Lord Voldemort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Oh nein, er ist wieder da!" "Wer?" "Taktloss" .... "*sille im Raum*"


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OMG HE'S BACK LORD TAKTLOSS.... XDDDDD


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> ich träum das ich in ne pfütze spucke... ich wach schlagartig auf und merk das ich auf mein kopfkissen gespuckt hab -.- xD



rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab geträumt ich sitz mit meiner Familie im Auto und wir fahren Schrittgeschwindigkeit...auf einmal steigt mein Vater aus "Ich muss was holen, lenk du weiter".
Ich schon so "wtf?", und beug mich von der Rückbank aufs Lenkrad und versuch also so zu lenken (Schrittgeschwindigkeit halt, einfach nur erster Gang drin :/)...auf einmal seh ich wie in so nem amerikanischen Film ein Polizeiauto anner Kurve stehen, krieg Panik weil ich nicht gebustet werden will weil ich ein Führerloses Auto fahre (O.o) und entscheide kurzum, mithilfe eines waghalsigen Manövers in eine geöffnete Doppelgarage reinzufahren und da zu warten bis die Bullen weg sind. Als sie dann weg sind, fahr ich wieder los...den Berg runter...immer schneller...will bremsen...die Bremsen vom Auto funktionieren nicht...da fällt mir auf dass ich auf einem Fahrrad sitze (HÄ? WTF? ICH SAß IM AUTO!), aber die Bremsen funktionieren immer noch nicht...auf einmal taucht meine Schwester neben mir auf und sagt mir dass ich das falsche Fahrrad bei der Garage mitgenommen hab...usw 
Ich check den Traum nicht, aber er war lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragebar (31. Januar 2010)

Ich war auf einen Schlachtfeld.... und sah aus wie eine art Waldläufer........ um mich herum Tote Menschen.... ich sah zum Horizont... dort war ein Werwolf Ähnliches Geschöpf ..... es stürmte auf mich zu ich renne in die Wälder.... ich spürte wirklich mein atem den Boden das Grass den wind....  wenn ich einen fels streifte tat es mir weh.... der Werwolf war nicht mehr zu sehen... mein herz schlug wie verrückt.... plötzlich sprang er aus dem Wäldern er war vor mir er rammte mir die klaue ins gesicht.....kurz spürte ich es noch..... doch dann war ich wach.... mir tat das gesicht weh.... 



hattet ihr auch einmal so ein traum wo ihr alles gespürt habt?


----------



## Lekraan (31. Januar 2010)

Ragebar schrieb:


> hattet ihr auch einmal so ein traum wo ihr allesgespürt habt?



Sehr oft ^^
Nennt man glaube ich "Phantomschmerzen" oder so ähnlich ...
Das bildet sich dein Körper nur ein ... ich zum Beispiel habe mal geträumt, ich breche mir den Arm ... dann bin ich schlagartig aufgewacht und mein Arm hatte Schmerzen ... Aber als ich dann gecheckt habe, dass das nur ein Traum war, war wieder alles in bester Ordnung oO


----------



## Ragebar (31. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Sehr oft ^^
> Nennt man glaube ich "Phantomschmerzen" oder so ähnlich ...
> Das bildet sich dein Körper nur ein ... ich zum Beispiel habe mal geträumt, ich breche mir den Arm ... dann bin ich schlagartig aufgewacht und mein Arm hatte Schmerzen ... Aber als ich dann gecheckt habe, dass das nur ein Traum war, war wieder alles in bester Ordnung


ahjo, aber des war echt intensiver so krass hat ich es noch nie in einen Traum.


----------



## Nawato (31. Januar 2010)

Ich hasse den Traum den hab ich alle par Wochen mal (Seit mittlerweile 4 Jahren):

ich stehe in der Ecke, kann mich nicht bewegen, dann kommt ne Krankenschwester ins Zimmer und auf einmal steht ein Kinderbett, auf dem ein Baby liegt, in dem Raum. Die Krankenschwester geht darauf zu und nimmt das Baby in den Arm, dann fängt das Baby an zu schreien und die Krankenschwester singt ihr was vor. Nachdem das Baby eingeschlafen ist holt die Krankenschwester, aus ihrem Hemd ne Axt und hackt auf das Baby ein, dann wach ich sofort auf ... 

Ich hasse diesen Traum, der geht echt auf die Eier! Ich glaube ich hätte damals nich irgend nen Horror Film sehen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragebar (31. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ich hasse den Traum den hab ich alle par Wochen mal (Seit mittlerweile 4 Jahren):
> 
> ich stehe in der Ecke, kann mich nicht bewegen, dann kommt ne Krankenschwester ins Zimmer und auf einmal steht ein Kinderbett, auf dem ein Baby liegt, in dem Raum. Die Krankenschwester geht darauf zu und nimmt das Baby in den Arm, dann fängt das Baby an zu schreien und die Krankenschwester singt ihr was vor. Nachdem das Baby eingeschlafen ist holt die Krankenschwester, aus ihrem Hemd ne Axt und hackt auf das Baby ein, dann wach ich sofort auf ...
> 
> ...



Das tut mir echt leid für dich


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

Evil Shitlord...der Traum ist echt mal nicht von schlechten Eltern o.0


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Januar 2010)

Was dagegen, wenn ich dir die Story (halt nein es ist ein Plot!) klaue und einen Film daraus mache?


----------



## Silenzz (31. Januar 2010)

Ich hab geträumt das, der Ninja aus dem Game, James Bond, mit mir in ner Garage kämpfen würde, ich wusste das es ein Traum war in dem Moment jedenfalls. Als ich also dann mit ihm gekämpft hab und er mich mit dem Schwert geschlagen hat, aufeinmal hab ich im Traum gespürt (WTF?!) das mir das Schwert weh tun kann und merke wie er mir das Bein absäbelt. Daraufhin bin ich aufgewacht und hatte übelste Schmerzen im Bein, was hab ich getan? Mit dem Bein volle Wucht gegen den Bettpfosten getreten -.-* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ich hasse den Traum den hab ich alle par Wochen mal (Seit mittlerweile 4 Jahren):
> 
> ich stehe in der Ecke, kann mich nicht bewegen, dann kommt ne Krankenschwester ins Zimmer und auf einmal steht ein Kinderbett, auf dem ein Baby liegt, in dem Raum. Die Krankenschwester geht darauf zu und nimmt das Baby in den Arm, dann fängt das Baby an zu schreien und die Krankenschwester singt ihr was vor. Nachdem das Baby eingeschlafen ist holt die Krankenschwester, aus ihrem Hemd ne Axt und hackt auf das Baby ein, dann wach ich sofort auf ...
> 
> ...



geile scheiße ich will auch son traum Oo


----------



## tamirok (2. Februar 2010)

also ich hab alle paar wochen nen traum er wiederholt sich immer wieder aber ändert sich  jedes mal ein kleines bisschen..
also ich steh auf einer steinernen straße links von mir sind zerstörte häuser und kahle bäume das gras ist in eine art grau getaucht die bäume stehen in gleichen abstand auf der anderen seite seh ichd as gleiche bild nur die bäume blühen das gras ist grün und die häuser sind ganz... neben mir stehen 2 personen beide in schwazen kutten die auf der zerstörten seite hält ein schwert in der linken hand und ein zerbrochenes in der rechten die person auf der anderen seite hält meine hand und hat in der linken hand ein buch man kann nicht lesen wie der titel heißt ... aufeinmal kommt ein wind frontal auf... er wird immer stärker ...die person auf der rechten seite rammt seine schwerter in den boden und "kämpft" mit dem wind  die person auf der heilen seite bleibt einfach stehen als wäre nichts...  eine explosion wird im himmel sichtbar... die schockwelle reißt alle bäume aus .. und zerstört alle häuser bis nur noch staub übrig ist... die straße zerbricht vor mir ... dann wach ich meistens auf.... es ändert sich meistens die art der explosion das buch oder die waffe des in diesem fall schwertkämpfers.. er hat immer eine zerbrochene und eine ganze waffe...


----------



## shadow24 (2. Februar 2010)

cooler Traum....ich wette wenn du einen der beiden Kuttenträger auf die jeweils andere Seite bringst bedeutet das den Weltuntergang für uns...


----------



## Winipek (2. Februar 2010)

oO..das spiegelt bestimmt deine innere Zerissenheit wieder ....*traumdeut*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (2. Februar 2010)

Als mein heutiger Traum hat echt den Titel "bockmist des Jahres" verdient:

War zuerst auf einer Familienfeier, meine Großeltern haben irgendwas gefeiert (ka was). Wie immer gab es mehr als genug zu essen, und als nachtisch gab es Quark mit Waldbeeren und Sellerie Oo... Nach dem Essen bin ich dann aus dem Lokal raus und wollte spazieren gehen, begegne aber meinen Nachbarn beim Skilanglauf, welche sich beschweren dass der Boden nicht geeignet ist, da viel zu viele kleine Kinder den Schnee mit ihren Schlitten geglättet haben. Ich empfehle denen also in die Skihalle nach Bottrop zu fahren. Nunja, weiter auf dem Weg treffe ich dann eine ehemalige Mitschülerin von mir, auf die ich noch nie so richtig klar gekommen bin. Wärend wir uns so unterhalten, fallen auf einmal so riesengroße Steinspitzen auf die Erde und durchbohren diese fast. Nachdem die ganze erde nun voll von diesen Dingern ist, und dabei ist auseinander zu brechen habe ich die bahnbrechende idee: Wir müssten einfach nur den Meeresspiegel anheben. Also fliege! ich zusammen mit meinen Superheld freunden los, packen uns den nächstbesten fluss und wollen ihn hochheben (ja lol per Hand, der Fluss war ne gallertartige Masse). Ich war der einzige der Stark genug war den Meeresspiegel anzuheben und übernahm die Bürde den Meeresspiegel zu halten um mich so für die "Welt" zu opfern.
Ich hab dann also den Meeresspiegel genommen und wollte mich in einem unbewohnten Haus niederlassen. Das hat leider nicht funktioniert, aber dann kam ein MediaMarkt mitarbeiter und sagte er hätte die rettende lösung: Ich kann nur dann in das Haus mit dem Meeresspiegel wenn ich eine Full HD NES Konsole an das Haus anschließen würde. Ich willigte ein und der Mitarbeiter kam nach wenigen Minuten mit der NES Konsole (welche aussah wie ein 8mm Projektor) und schloss sie ans Haus an... danach bin ich aufgewacht Oo


----------



## shadow24 (2. Februar 2010)

mich würd ja mal interessieren wie der "Meeresspiegel" in deinem Traum aussah...wie so ein Taschenspiegel?oder einfach nur ein Wasser-Strich?
udn was hat ne NES Konsole mit nem Haus zu tun?oo...was wäre erst wenn ne PS3 da rangeklempt wird????
aber lass mich raten:du warst erst kürzlich in einem Mediamarkt udn hast überlegt dir ne NES-Konsole zuzulegen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mich würd ja mal interessieren wie der "Meeresspiegel" in deinem Traum aussah...wie so ein Taschenspiegel?oder einfach nur ein Wasser-Strich?
> udn was hat ne NES Konsole mit nem Haus zu tun?oo...was wäre erst wenn ne PS3 da rangeklempt wird????
> aber lass mich raten:du warst erst kürzlich in einem Mediamarkt udn hast überlegt dir ne NES-Konsole zuzulegen?



Mich würde es allerdings wundern, wenn Mediamarkt eine NES Konsole verkaufen würde... oder anders gesagt, wenn ja würde ich gerne wissen wo!


----------



## Sin (2. Februar 2010)

Mediamarkt war ich schon lange nicht mehr, aber mit der NES liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich meine alte Gerade bei Ebay verticker ^^
Der Meerespiegel war im Traum ein Fluss der zu einer gallertartigen Masse erstarrt ist.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mich würde es allerdings wundern, wenn Mediamarkt eine NES Konsole verkaufen würde... oder anders gesagt, wenn ja würde ich gerne wissen wo!




naja,ich würde ja ebay empfehlen...hier eine etwas ältere "Schachtel":
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260465663472&ih=016&category=8158&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1


----------



## Sin (2. Februar 2010)

für 299 öcken? Oo


----------



## shadow24 (2. Februar 2010)

jo,antik...


----------



## tamirok (3. Februar 2010)

ah... mir fällt grad ein wurd mal in einen riesen muffin eingebacken und musste mich raus essen^^


----------



## Sin (3. Februar 2010)

Du wurdest von einem Muffin eingebacken oder in einen? Wie hast du btw das Backen an sich überlebt? ^^


----------



## tamirok (3. Februar 2010)

ka war garnicht heiß .... würd eher sagen kalt



ps:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uASt9QtAiGM ist der gut oder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apsilon (4. Februar 2010)

Das ich mit Level 80 den Hogger nicht besiegt hatte. Ich musste weglaufen habs aber nicht geschafft und bin von einem Frosh getötet wurden.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Februar 2010)

musst halt was anderes spielen als paladin :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Februar 2010)

Ich hab irgendwas geträumt an das ich mich nicht erinnere aber ein Teil ist hängen geblieben, das ich mir HdRO Spielzeit gekauft hatte... 9837 Monate für insgesamt 5€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (4. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> musst halt was anderes spielen als paladin :/




harhar,geil Lordi...Mensch du wirst auf deine alten Tage noch richtig lustig...


----------



## Manoroth (4. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> musst halt was anderes spielen als paladin :/



musst du meine gedanken klauen und aufschreiben?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Februar 2010)

*rot werd* och leute so viel lob das in ich nicht gewohnt hört auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (4. Februar 2010)

Nal was von mir, bitte ganz ausdeuten, wenn möglich, ich sezt mal meine infos dazu: ich wohne in nem kaff glücjklich mit meinen eltern und freunden in der nachbarschaft und weiteren umgebung

wir....(-Namen nachzüglich zensiert-, noch Leute, wir waren mindestens 5, die anderen aber nur schemen) leben in Berlin im Armenviertel, hinter so einer alten Fassade, die nur noch die Frontmauer ist und von hinten gestützt wird in klein Istanbul, da gibt es10000000 Kioske und so Läden , wo so Kram verkauft wird, wie auf Flohmärkten von den Menschen mit Immigrationshintergrund verkauft wird... Naja, aber halt alles so abrissfertige Wohnungen und so, also, für Mobilität haben wir versucht unsere Fahrräder von Zuhasue herbringen zu lassen , ging nicht, weil Eltern nicht mehr erreichbar/was auch immer waren... dann sind wir zu so nem zwilichten händler, er hat uns dann aus seinen 1000 fahhrädern welche verkauft, wir haben aber nichts bezahlt... (frag mich nicht, warum ich solche details weiß, denn ) in unserer wohnung war ich nicht drinne, ich bin andauern um den block gelaufen und hab geguckt und so, aber ich hab unsere wohnung nie von innen gesehen. zwischendurch hatte ich so n blick auf diese fassade, und das haus dahinter, das abgerissen werden muss, wegen einsturzgefahr................naja, ich hab halt geträumt, und das viel und schwachsinn, wobei ich die idee, da für fast kein geld zu leben ziemlich gefällt

Ich weiß, dass es eine soo abgewrackte gegend, wo wirklich die häuser nicht mehr stehen und so in berlin nicht gibt, aber mein tarum hat mir gesagt, es sei berlin ^^


PS: Me Haz luzides Träumen ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Nal was von mir, bitte ganz ausdeuten, wenn möglich, ich sezt mal meine infos dazu: ich wohne in nem kaff glücjklich mit meinen eltern und freunden in der nachbarschaft und weiteren umgebung
> 
> wir....(kim mara, peter, noch Leute, wir waren mindestens 5, die anderen aber nur schemen) leben in Berlin im Armenviertel, hinter so einer alten Fassade, die nur noch die Frontmauer ist und von hinten gestützt wird in klein Istanbul, da gibt es10000000 Kioske und so Läden , wo so Kram verkauft wird, *wie auf Flohmärkten von den Türken verkauft wird*... Naja, aber halt alles so abrissfertige Wohnungen und so, also, für Mobilität haben wir versucht unsere Fahrräder von Zuhasue herbringen zu lassen , ging nicht, weil Eltern nicht mehr erreichbar/was auch immer waren... dann sind wir zu so nem zwilichten händler, er hat uns dann aus seinen 1000 fahhrädern welche verkauft, wir haben aber nichts bezahlt... (frag mich nicht, warum ich solche details weiß, denn ) in unserer wohnung war ich nicht drinne, ich bin andauern um den block gelaufen und hab geguckt und so, aber ich hab unsere wohnung nie von innen gesehen. zwischendurch hatte ich so n blick auf diese fassade, und das haus dahinter, das abgerissen werden muss, wegen einsturzgefahr................naja, ich hab halt geträumt, und das viel und schwachsinn, wobei ich die idee, da für fast kein geld zu leben ziemlich gefällt
> 
> Ich weiß, dass es eine soo abgewrackte gegend, wo wirklich die häuser nicht mehr stehen und so in berlin nicht gibt, aber mein tarum hat mir gesagt, es sei berlin ^^



Ehm, was meinst du damit? Bin ich der einzige der das irgendwie...ein bisschen rassistisch findet?


----------



## nemø (4. Februar 2010)

Hmm, das soll nicht rassistisch sein, garnicht wirklich, das ist realität..nein, ein traum, aber....was auch immer, dann editier ich das


Edit : Fixed


----------



## shadow24 (4. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> wir....(kim mara, peter, noch Leute, wir waren mindestens 5, die anderen aber nur schemen) leben in Berlin im Armenviertel, hinter so einer alten Fassade, die nur noch die Frontmauer ist und von hinten gestützt wird in klein Istanbul



vielleicht kein Traum sondern eine Vorhersehung?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (4. Februar 2010)

Oder auch nicht...wer weiß


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Februar 2010)

Letzte Nacht hab ich von einer Person geträumt, mit der ich seit Monaten zu tun hab, ich fühl mich auch immer so happy wenn ich in der nähe der Person bin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (8. Februar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Letzte Nacht hab ich von einer Person geträumt, mit der ich seit Monaten zu tun hab, ich fühl mich auch immer so happy wenn ich in der nähe der Person bin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Deutung liegt klar auf der Hand!
Du bist in die Person verliebt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (9. Februar 2010)

Mein merkwürdigster war zudem auch noch mein kürzester Traum.
Alles um mich herum ist schwarz, nichts ist zu sehen. Ich gehe einen Schritt und es fühlt sich an als würde ich auf etwas ausrutschen.
Dann ziehts mich superschnell auf den Rücken und ich wache auf ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2010)

Letzte Nacht hatt ich den schrägsten Traum seit Langem. So richtig weiss ich auch nicht mehr worums ging, aber so die wichtigsten Elemente dürften wohl gewesen sein:
- Eine Kochmeisterschaft
- Karotten schneiden
- Kakerlaken und andere Käfer
- Füchse
- Ein Nachbarschaftsstreit zweier Personen die ich gar nicht kenne

Den Zusammenhang seh ich leider nicht wirklich. Vermutlich gabs auch gar keinen. War echt nur seltsam ^^ Aufgewacht bin ich dann auch mit nem gewaltigen Schreck als irgendwas in meinem Zimmer auf den Boden gefallen ist, ich glaub ein Buch oder sowas. Hatte heute Morgen keine Zeit mehr zum nachschauen.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Letzte Nacht hatt ich den schrägsten Traum seit Langem. So richtig weiss ich auch nicht mehr worums ging, aber so die wichtigsten Elemente dürften wohl gewesen sein:
> - Eine Kochmeisterschaft
> - Karotten schneiden
> - Kakerlaken und andere Käfer
> ...




Hast du davor Kochshows geguckt?^^


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Hast du davor Kochshows geguckt?^^


Ne sowas schau ich nie.


----------



## Winipek (9. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Letzte Nacht hatt ich den schrägsten Traum seit Langem. So richtig weiss ich auch nicht mehr worums ging, aber so die wichtigsten Elemente dürften wohl gewesen sein:
> - Eine Kochmeisterschaft
> - Karotten schneiden
> - Kakerlaken und andere Käfer
> ...



Du musst dich vielleicht mal all deinen Ängsten stellen...fang an zu kochen, probier mal Käfer oder Kakerlaken, geh auf eine Fuchsjagd und mach dich endlich mit deinen Nachbarn bekannt ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Du musst dich vielleicht mal all deinen Ängsten stellen...fang an zu kochen, probier mal Käfer oder Kakerlaken, geh auf eine Fuchsjagd und mach dich endlich mit deinen Nachbarn bekannt ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kochen tu ich schon lange, häufig und gern. Kakerlake wär so ziemlich das Einzige auf diesem Planeten, das ich nicht probieren würde...naja, Hoden vielleicht auch nicht. Aber sonst hab ich schon Zeug gegessen und probiert von dem den meisten Leuten beim Anblick schon übel würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fuchsjagd...öhm ja, nö im Jagen seh ich keinen Sinn. Soll tun wems Spass macht, aber für mich ist das nix.
Und Nachbarn...als Stadtmensch bevorzuge ich die Isolation des gegenseitigen "Nicht-Besuchen-Nicht-Stören"s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Februar 2010)

Was ich vor einigen Wochen geträumt hat war etwas seltsam. Vorgeschichte: Es gibt da so 'nen Typen bei mir auf der Schule den ich absolut nicht leiden.. sagen wir ich *hasse* ihn! Näher will ich aber auch garnicht darauf eingehen. Jedenfalls träume ich davon dass er mich irgendwie provoziert, grundlos, einfach so.. und ich dann einen Grund habe ihn so richtig zu schlagen, zu treten und bwaahhh ... okay ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine. Jedenfalls finde ich das so komisch da es ein Traum ist von etwas das ich mir tatsächlich jedes mal, wenn ich ihn sehe, wünsche.

Edit: Ich bin ein absoluter Pazifist und Gegner jeglicher Form von Gewalt gegen Unschuldige.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und Nachbarn...als Stadtmensch bevorzuge ich die Isolation des gegenseitigen "Nicht-Besuchen-Nicht-Stören"s
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schon klar außer die nachbarin ist besonders heiß :/


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Die Deutung liegt klar auf der Hand!
> Du bist in die Person verliebt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja, sie weiß es auch. Wuhu! :>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (13. Februar 2010)

Also, ist mir vorgestern passiert : Ich träum irgendwie davon, dass mein Handy schon zwei mal geläutet hat (Handywecker ftw), so wie es immer ist. Bin dann aber wieder eingeschlafen^^ Dann werd ich munter und schau gleich auf Uhr, oha 10 nach. Aufgeteufelt wie sonstwas, Hose an usw in voller Hast und lauf Treppe runter und seh unsere Wanduhr und was zeigt se an : 10 nach 06:00, obwohl ich erst um 07:00 aufstehn muss xD 

Grantig wieder ins Bett und noch ne Stunde geschlafen ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2010)

Zählen eigentlich auch Tagträume? ^^


----------



## TheGui (13. Februar 2010)

vor par tagen.

Ben (der olle aus Lost) schiebt mir ne Nadel durch den Hinterkopf weil er nen Tumor (den ich hoffendlich nicht in echt habe O_O) zerstören will.
das Ding dringt so weit vor das es meinen Gaumen durchstößt und ich es mit der Zunge fühlen kan!
Abartige schmerzen! und dan erhitzt er das ding auch noch >_>
So krass habe ich noch nie geschrien!

was weiter pasiert is hab ich vergessen.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2010)

wann schläft man denn sonst? von 8-11 und von 14-17 xD

hab in letzter zeit aber keine träume mehr in dieser zeit .. wiso auch immer :<


----------



## Haramann (13. Februar 2010)

Ich laufe durch die Stadt und überall laufen Mülltonnen rum die mich dann verfolgen und dann kommen meine ganzen Freunde und beschützen mich vor den Mülltonnen.. Dann kommen die riesigen Kriegselefanten von HDR 3 und hat nen Tennisschläger und nen Golfschläger in riesig dabei..
Abartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr weiß ich nicht mehr


----------



## Lekraan (13. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Zählen eigentlich auch Tagträume? ^^



Was ist das?^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2010)

Tagträume sind... wie soll man das erklären?
Gedanken traumartigerweise die man hat während man wach ist, quasi lange Gedanken...
Man wirkt dabei oftmals weggetreten, man steht (oder sitzt) einfach da und schaut in die Ferne und kriegt die Wirklichkeit gerne mal nicht mehr mit.

Dieser jener hier, kam zu mir als ich an einer Bushaltestelle auf den Bus wartete.
Achtung, Schwache Gemüter sollten aufpassen...

-----------------------------------------
Eine Freundin (Kenne sie nicht, ist eine Traumgestalt) von mir wird schwanger und ihr Kerl verlässt sie. Ich kümmere mich um sie und erledige alles, damit sie es gut hat. Sie bekommt eine Tochter, ich kümmere mich um die beiden als wären sie meine Familie, da auch heimlich verliebt.
Einige Monate nach der Geburt fällt die Freundin einem Unfall zum Opfer und stirbt, ich kümmere mich von da an alleine um die Tochter, die denkt ich wäre ihr wirklicher Vater alles ist gut bis zu ihrem 17ten Geburtstag.

Die Tochter erleidet einen ähnlichen Unfall wie die Mutter damals, überlebt aber schwerverletzt und kommt ins Krankenhaus, braucht natürlich auch Bluttransfusionen hat aber eine seltene Blutgruppe also sucht das Krankenhaus einen Spender, findet auch recht schnell einen und kann die Tochter stabilisieren, nach einigen Tests kommt allerdings raus, dass der Spender ihr leiblicher Vater ist.
Der leibliche Vater will natürlich die Tochter zu sich holen (und vielleicht auch noch Geld von mir). Das ganze landet vor Gericht, welches zugunsten des leiblichen Vater entscheidet.

Natürlich großes Drama, die Tochter geht gezwungenerweise mit ihrem leiblichen Vater, ich ziehe mich zurück, resignierend und in Trauer.
Der leibliche Vater ist allerdings die denkbar schlechteste Wahl gewesen da er mehr als schlecht ist und die Tochter haut nach einigen Wochen ab. Er bekommt daraufhin Schuldgefühle und resümiert sein Leben und gibt sich selbst zu, dass er damals am Unfall ihrer Mutter Schuld war und nun so schlecht war.

Ich sitze daheim, immernoch resignierend und alles verfluchend, in meiner Bibliothek vorm Kamin mit einer Flasche Rotwein, trinkend. Ich hatte allerdings den Rotwein mit Gift versetzt und so sterbe ich allerdings sanft dahin, in meinem Sessel sitzend, das Glas Rotwein in der Hand vor dem Kamin in der dunklen Bibliothek meines Hauses. Die Tochter kommt nach Hause und schleicht sich ins Haus hinein auf der Suche nach mir, bleibt in der Tür der Bibliothek stehen und blickt auf den Sessel, meine Hand ist zu sehen wie sie mit dem Glas Rotwein festhaltend auf der Armlehne ruht.
Der leibliche Vater gesteht weiter Schuld ein und schreibt alles auf, geht dann langsam auf den Dachboden wo er sich dann in Schuld und Scham erhängt.

Die Tochter geht langsam auf den Sessel zu in der meine Leiche ruht, freut sich mich wiederzusehen, muss dann doch schnell realisieren, dass ich nicht mehr bin, sie fängt an zu heulen und verflucht alles, resignierend, sie kommt ganz nach mir, dann zerbricht sie die Weinflasche und bringt sich selbst um.
-----------------------------------------

Mein Unterbewusstsein möchte mir glaube ich irgendwas sagen ^^
Gibt noch mehr solcher Art aber die kommen ein anderes mal.


----------



## Lekraan (13. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Tagträume sind... wie soll man das erklären?
> Gedanken traumartigerweise die man hat während man wach ist, quasi lange Gedanken...
> Man wirkt dabei oftmals weggetreten, man steht (oder sitzt) einfach da und schaut in die Ferne und kriegt die Wirklichkeit gerne mal nicht mehr mit.
> 
> ...



Oh mein Gott ... Oo
Is ja krass ... 

Ja diese Tagträume kenn ich .. hab ich auch manchmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> sich selbst um.
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Mein Unterbewusstsein möchte mir glaube ich irgendwas sagen ^^
> Gibt noch mehr solcher Art aber die kommen ein anderes mal.



wow das war.. ehm..cool.

meine träume sind meistens die ausgeburten irgendwelcher mit der realität verschmolzener SciFi storrys ... oder träume mit Titten!

PS: sind tagträume nicht bewust beinflusbarer als träume während dem schlaf?

PPS: Genial und unbeschrieblich cool ist es in einem Traum zu realisieren das man träumt!


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2010)

Ich mags halt das man mal eben 17 Jahre "erträumt" und man nur mal eben 5 Minuten auf den Bus gewartet hat...^^

Edit. Wohoo neue Seite... wer krasses Zeug will eine Seite zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. Februar 2010)

was waren eure Top 3 der Tode in einem Traum?

meine sind (an die ich mich erinern kan)

Platz 3: Ich gehe in die Grundschule, spiele mit meinen freunden im Gebüch, da springt eine person(Militärich gekleidet?) auf und verpast mir einen Treffer direckt zwischen die Augen.

Platz 2: Inzwischen Realschule. Ich bin im Schulgebäude, werde von einem Raptor verfolgt und erlebe bei vollem bewustsein mit wie er mir in meinen Eingeweiden rumstochert >_<

Platz 1: wenige Jahre her, ich bin daheim und draußen geht eine Atombombe hoch... Whoo das verdampfen fühlt sich... seltsam an O_o
Du fühlst erst nix, dan ein Druck der dir sämtliche Luft aus dem Körper prest und danach ein prikelndes stetig heißer werdendes (aber nicht schmerzhaftes) Gefühl im ganzen Körper... und am ende als würde dein Gefühl für deinen Körper schrumpfen bis plötzlich alles einfach "Schlus" ist.


----------



## Ykon (14. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> was waren eure Top 3 der Tode in einem Traum?



Ich kann mich eigentlich nur an einen erinnern.

Ich hatte vor ungefähr vier Jahren mal so paar Wochen, wo ich immer geträumt habe, dass ich von einem Killer verfolgt werde. o.0
Dieser hatte die "Scream" Maske auf und hat mich den ganzen Tag verfolgt. Zu Hause, Schule usw.. Er hat sich immer in Gebüschen und hinter Mauern versteckt und ich bin der einzige der ihn gesehen hat und meine Freunde und meine Familie hatten mich schon für verrückt erklärt. Jedenfalls ging das ganze dann ungefähr zwei Wochen (?) so weiter. 

Beim letzten Traum bin ich wieder ganz normal auf dem Nachhauseweg gewesen und wurde wieder von ihm verfolgt. Ich habe angefangen zu rennen und hab die Haustür (zum Flur) aufgeschlossen und dann stand er plötzlich vor mir, hält mir eine große, silbernde Pistole an den Kopf und drückt ab. Ich hab dann so einen komischen Druck an meiner Stirn gespürt und bin direkt aufgewacht. 
Nach dem Traum hat die Albtraumserie geendet und ich war erleichtert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2010)

Mein Top 1 ist mein tragischer Tod vorhin,
dann auf Platz 2... ich wurde von einem Klavier erschlagen...
und 3 ist das ersticken im Weltraum.


----------



## Lekraan (14. Februar 2010)

Oh Gott, heute nacht geträumt, dass ich unbedingt ein Lippenpiercing haben möchte Oo
Deutung is klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (14. Februar 2010)

hat von euch shconmal einer geträumt er sei das gegenteilige Geschlecht?

ich wr mal ne Lespe O-o

und nen anderes mal Ich als Frau die mit mir als man was "machen" und ich schau quasi noch zusätzlich aus der perspektive einer dritten person zu >_> ... quasi 3x Ich xD


----------



## Reflox (15. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte gestern einen komischen Traum: Die Wiese vor der evangelischen Kirche war voller Schokolade (Herzform) und ein Kumpel und ich prügeln uns um die Schokoladen oO


----------



## shadow24 (16. Februar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Du fühlst erst nix, dan ein Druck der dir sämtliche Luft aus dem Körper prest und danach ein prikelndes stetig heißer werdendes (aber nicht schmerzhaftes) Gefühl im ganzen Körper... und am ende als würde dein Gefühl für deinen Körper schrumpfen bis plötzlich alles einfach "Schlus" ist.




ähm,wenn ich nur diesen Satz lesen würde könnt eich auch auf einen ganz anderen Gedanken kommen,der nicht jugendfrei ist...


----------



## MasterXoX (16. Februar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ähm,wenn ich nur diesen Satz lesen würde könnt eich auch auf einen ganz anderen Gedanken kommen,der nicht jugendfrei ist...




Lol.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Selors Suizidtraum



Selor,ehrlich,nach diesem Traum und deinem Priester-Opfer-Ritual-Traum,muss ich mir da Sorgen machen?


----------



## _Styx_ (16. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab eigentlich ziemlich oft den Traum das ich irgendwo stehe und ess nen Apfel oder so und dann merk ich das mir ein Zahn ausgebrochen ist, als ich im Spiegel nachsehe, werden alle ganz porös und bröckeln richtig aus meinem Mund...
In dem Moment fühl ich mich im Traum richtig fertig und hilflos.
Hab vor kurzem über Träume mit meinem Freund gesprochen der meinte dann genau DEN Traum hatte er auch schon 2-3mal Oo ??

Weiß nicht was ich da deuten soll denn das ist eigentlich der ganze Traum, da passiert nichts anderes und es ist auch niemand anwesend....komisch irgendwie >.<

Lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Februar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Selor,ehrlich,nach diesem Traum und deinem Priester-Opfer-Ritual-Traum,muss ich mir da Sorgen machen?



Weiß ich nicht? ^^
Hab halt ein vollkommen krankes Unterbewusstsein...

Achja: Noch ein Tagtraum xD

--------------------------------------------------------------------
In der Zukunft, Ich habe eine Frau/Freundin, sie wird schwanger und es geht eigentlich ganz gut... doch bei der Geburt der Schock, das Baby ist schwarz...Sie versucht sich damit rauszureden das sie hoffte dass das Baby weiß ist.
Alles schön und gut Ich reagier garnicht, ich mein was soll man schon großartig dann sagen.
verzieh mich erstmal. 2-3 Tage später wieder bei ihr, rede mit ihr ob der Vater das weiß (ja er weiß es) und wer er ist und wo er wohnt also zack zu ihm hin und geredet das er sich nun gepflegt um SEINE Familie kümmern darf und das die sich wohl schonmal ne bessere Wohnung suchen
und das er die Mutter seines Kindes anrufen soll, dass sie schonmal packt.
Dann wieder nach Hause, ihr beim Packen geholfen alles vor die Tür gestellt, ihr den Hausschlüssel abgenommen und sie rausgeschmissen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Willst du noch was sagen shadow? ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> In der Zukunft, Ich habe eine Frau/Freundin, sie wird schwanger und es geht eigentlich ganz gut... doch bei der Geburt der Schock, das Baby ist schwarz...Sie versucht sich damit rauszureden das sie hoffte dass das Baby weiß ist.
> Alles schön und gut Ich reagier garnicht, ich mein was soll man schon großartig dann sagen.
> verzieh mich erstmal. 2-3 Tage später wieder bei ihr, rede mit ihr ob der Vater das weiß (ja er weiß es) und wer er ist und wo er wohnt also zack zu ihm hin und geredet das er sich nun gepflegt um SEINE Familie kümmern darf und das die sich wohl schonmal ne bessere Wohnung suchen
> und das er die Mutter seines Kindes anrufen soll, dass sie schonmal packt.
> Dann wieder nach Hause, ihr beim Packen geholfen alles vor die Tür gestellt, ihr den Hausschlüssel abgenommen und sie rausgeschmissen.



Du guckst zuviel RTL.^^


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2010)

Top 1 Tod:
Von einem Oger die Inereien Gefressen bekommen

Top 2 Tod:
Von nem Riesigen Vogelmenschen zerfetZt

top 3 Tod:
Runterfallen von einer klippe


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Tagträume sind... wie soll man das erklären?
> Gedanken traumartigerweise die man hat während man wach ist, quasi lange Gedanken...
> Man wirkt dabei oftmals weggetreten, man steht (oder sitzt) einfach da und schaut in die Ferne und kriegt die Wirklichkeit gerne mal nicht mehr mit.
> 
> ...



Den Traum kannst du schützen lassen und verfilmen xD


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2010)

ALTER du hast es gut >.< Ich hatte seit monaten keinen traum den ich mir merke, und ich scheitere jeden abend an dem versuch zu WILDen....

und du hast ein "Kopfkino" nach dem anderen xD


----------



## Haramann (16. Februar 2010)

An die besten kann ich mich gar nicht oder nur kurzzeitig erinnertn... leider... das wäre bestimmt lustig geworden hier im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da warn einige verrückte Sachen dabei xD
Nja ich hoff mal damit ich heut nacht was schönes träum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Februar 2010)

An Tagträume erinnere ich mich immer in voller Länge... und bei solchen kranken Sachen wache ich meistens mitten drin auf und erinnere mich deswegen öfter daran...

Aber ja... mein Kopfkino ist immer verdammt extrem xD


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Den Traum kannst du schützen lassen und verfilmen xD




wurde schon 100 mal von rtl und sat1 >.<


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

lol selor so träume wie deiner auf seite 17 (der mit den vielen selbstmorden) kenn ich auch die hab ich bevorzugt wenni ch mit meinen arbeitskollegen beim mittagessen sitze :/


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (17. Februar 2010)

Letzte Nacht hatte ich wohl den "grössten" Traum überhaupt. 
So ziemlich alles, was ich in den letzten paar Monaten machen wollte, oder was ich gesehen hab', ist passiert.
Ein paar Dinge kann ich hier aufschreiben (Andere sind zu privat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
-Ich hab' mit Freunden auf einem 70° Steilen Berg gefrühstückt.
-Ich hab' 2 Stunden lang in ein Waschbecken gepinkelt.
-Ich hab' einen Pilz vorsichtig gewendet.
-Ich hab' Bäume gefällt/erschaffen, in einem Wettberwerb, wo man ein perfektes Ökosystem erzeugen musste.
-Ich war im Scharlachroten Kloster und hab' alleine Arkanist Dogan fertig gemacht.
-Ich hatte den Putzroboter von Wall-E als Begleiter.
Das geht hier noch wirklich ein paar Seiten lang^^.
Grüsse.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Februar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Letzte Nacht hatte ich wohl den "grössten" Traum überhaupt.
> So ziemlich alles, was ich in den letzten paar Monaten machen wollte, oder was ich gesehen hab', ist passiert.
> Ein paar Dinge kann ich hier aufschreiben (Andere sind zu privat
> 
> ...



Du wolltest also 2 Stunden lang in's Waschbecken pinkeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

das lässt tief blicken OO 

2 stunden lang meine güte da musst aber vorher viel apfelschorle trinken :O


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (17. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Du wolltest also 2 Stunden lang in's Waschbecken pinkeln?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ich machen wollte, oder was ich gesehen hab' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 1/2 Man


----------



## Reo_MC (17. Februar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Was ich machen wollte, oder was ich gesehen hab'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lmao! Naja was ich geträumt hab, bzw ein kurzer Überblick davon.

-perverser Flipper (ihr wisst schon, diese Automaten wo man an jeder Seite so nen Knopf hat, der dann so einen Hebel bewegt, mit dem man die Kugel hochkicken kann) denkt euch dazu euren Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-ein verrückter Traum, in dem Fernseher die Welt beherrscht haben, zum Soundtrack von "Television rules the Nation" von Daft Punk (obwohl das Lied anders gemeint ist o.o)
-Ich bin ein Blatt Papier in einem Drucker...
der sich in DOCTOR OCTOPUS verwandelt, aber nicht der aus Spider man, sondern der von Lazor Collection. Der Laserstrahl brät mich.
-Irgendwas Perverses mit einem Wolf und einer Axt, die drei Augen hat

Mann wenn ich mir das so durchlese komme ich wie ein Psychopath rüber O.O


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

hier im forum sind alle bissl komisch von daher bist du in guter gesellschaft


----------



## Crucial² (17. Februar 2010)

Träume in letzter Zeit immer wieder davon wie ich, so stark wie ich kann, mit meinem rechten Fuß in einen Fußball schlage ohne dabei schmerzen zu haben und wie ich dann dem Ball zuschaue wie er fliegt.

Wenn ich dann Aufwache bin ich ganz Enttäuscht das es nur ein Traum war. Hängt damit zusammen weil ich einen Kapselriss im Fuß habe und zurzeit nicht Spielen kann deswegen.


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (17. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte gestern nacht geträumt das ich in One Piece  mit auf der thriller park war..


----------



## shadow24 (18. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Willst du noch was sagen shadow? ^^




solange das nur Tagträume bleiben ist ja alles in Ordnung
aber verblüffend ist ja, dass du dich so exzellent an deine Träume erinnern kannst.also ich vergesse, wenn ich überhaupt was träume, alles, sobald ich aufgewacht bin.ich weiss dann zwar noch kurz ob der Traum angenehm oder unangenehm war, aber je mehr ich mich versuche dran zu erinnern, desto mehr entweichen mir die Details,als ob der Traum zwischen meinen Fingern entrinnt


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Februar 2010)

Wie ich bereits erwähnte an Tagträume erinnere ich mich grundsätzlich in voller gänze... bei Nachträumen kommt es drauf an, wann und wie ich aus dem Schlaf geholt werde... ein sanftes aufwachen am ende ist nicht unbedingt förderlich, mitten drin oder knapp vor dem ende rausgerissen zu werden ist immer sehr viel besser...
Scheiße ist nur wenn man sich an 17 Jahre Traum erinnert -.-
Man hat immer das Gefühl es fehlt irgendwas...


----------



## shadow24 (18. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Scheiße ist nur wenn man sich an 17 Jahre Traum erinnert -.-
> Man hat immer das Gefühl es fehlt irgendwas...



was heisst 17 Jahre Traum?an einem Traum den du mit 17 hattest,oder dein Traum der dich seit 17 Jahren begleitet?oder erinnerst du dich seit 17 Jahren an deine Träume?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

letzteres nehm ich an ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Februar 2010)

Nein, ich mein das Drama ^^
Den ganzen Mist zwischen dem Anfang und dem ende habe ich bewusst rausgelassen weil er nicht interessant ist... trotzallem... 17 Jahre... Ich erinnere mich noch an Iliras erste Worte (es war PUPS! xD), ihre ersten Schritte... wie ich ihr das Fahrrad fahren beibrachte, ihren ersten Freund, den ersten Freund den ich zur Sau gemacht habe, weil er sie nur "dringend" (wie er es sagte) fürs erste Mal brauchte usw.


----------



## Badwitch22 (18. Februar 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Da die Traeume ein Ersatz fuer die Realitaet sind, muss sich dein Gehirn zwangsweise einen Grund dafuer ausdenken, dass dein Bein wehtut.
> 
> 
> Topic: Hm ein komischer Traum... Also ich finds immer komisch, wenn ich etwas ganz alltaegliches traeume,
> ...




genau das hab ich auch : ich hab geträumt dass ich meine zur zeitigen freundinn kennlern ! dann hab ich mal geträumt dass ich ins gymnasium komme ...  mein verücktester traum : dass ich mittem auf dem meer von einer yacht ins meer spring und mich dann ein hai am bein packt und mich anch unten zieht ! auf einmal sitzen unten auf dem meeresgrund meine freunde und labern irgendwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (18. Februar 2010)

Vor vielen Jahren (90er) träumte ich mal ...

Ich saß im Knast.
Meine Freundin besuchte mich.
Als sie dann irgendwann gehen wollte, versuchten wir krampfhaft, uns durch die Gitterstäbe hindurch, zu küssen.
Dabei sagte ich noch: Das habe ich doch alles gar nicht gewollt.

... 

Im wirklichen Leben trennten wir uns einige Zeit später - kA. warum (bis heute nicht wirklich)
Ich kam nicht darauf klar, stürzte regelrecht ab (Alc + Drogen etc.) und schlitterte ganz knapp am Knast vorbei.

so long


----------



## shadow24 (18. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein, ich mein das Drama ^^
> Den ganzen Mist zwischen dem Anfang und dem ende habe ich bewusst rausgelassen weil er nicht interessant ist... trotzallem... 17 Jahre... Ich erinnere mich noch an Iliras erste Worte (es war PUPS! xD), ihre ersten Schritte... wie ich ihr das Fahrrad fahren beibrachte, ihren ersten Freund, den ersten Freund den ich zur Sau gemacht habe, weil er sie nur "dringend" (wie er es sagte) fürs erste Mal brauchte usw.




Ilira?jetzt hat die Traumgestalt auch schon einen Namen???meine Güte träumst du intensiv.da verwischen ja die Grenzen zwischen Realität und Wirklichkeit.kannst du überhaupt noch dazwischen unterscheiden?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Ilira?jetzt hat die Traumgestalt auch schon einen Namen???meine Güte träumst du intensiv.da verwischen ja die Grenzen zwischen Realität und Wirklichkeit.kannst du überhaupt noch dazwischen unterscheiden?




ist dir das noch nie passiert das du manchmal nicht wusstest was noch traum oder schon realität ist?


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Februar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Ilira?jetzt hat die Traumgestalt auch schon einen Namen???meine Güte träumst du intensiv.da verwischen ja die Grenzen zwischen Realität und Wirklichkeit.kannst du überhaupt noch dazwischen unterscheiden?



Ehm... natürlich haben die Menschen, Wesen und was auch immer Namen... die Freundin die Verlassen wurde und dann beim Unfall starb hieß Alexandra, ihre Tochter hatte sie Ilira genannt... der Typ der sie Schwanger sitzen gelassen hat und der leibliche Vater war hieß Jaques...

Ich wüsste nicht was jetzt daran so unheimlich sein sollte... ich finde es eher unheimlich das 17 Jahre in wenigen Minuten zusammengeträumt wurden...

Und zwischen Realität und Traum kann ich noch sehr gut unterscheiden... das ist nicht das Problem auch wenn es das nicht unbedingt leichter macht ^^

Ich hab nur im Moment das Problem, dass ich glaube ich bilde mir eine bestimmte Person ein... aber das hat nichts damit zu tun ^^


----------



## shadow24 (18. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ist dir das noch nie passiert das du manchmal nicht wusstest was noch traum oder schon realität ist?




nein


----------



## shadow24 (18. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht was jetzt daran so unheimlich sein sollte... ich finde es eher unheimlich das 17 Jahre in wenigen Minuten zusammengeträumt wurden...




also ich finde die ganze geschichte unheimlich...aber vlt solltest du deine Geschichte auch mal niederschreiben.die Kurzfassung hörte sich auf alle Fälle schon mal interessant an...vielleicht haben viele Schrifsteller einmal so angefangen...


----------



## dragon1 (18. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ehm... natürlich haben die Menschen, Wesen und was auch immer Namen... die Freundin die Verlassen wurde und dann beim Unfall starb hieß Alexandra, ihre Tochter hatte sie Ilira genannt... der Typ der sie Schwanger sitzen gelassen hat und der leibliche Vater war hieß Jaques...
> 
> Ich wüsste nicht was jetzt daran so unheimlich sein sollte... ich finde es eher unheimlich das 17 Jahre in wenigen Minuten zusammengeträumt wurden...
> 
> ...



ach du kacke... so n geiles kopfkino will ich auch...


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Februar 2010)

Tja... mit sowas muss man geboren werden... inklusive viel Phantasie und Vorstellungsvermögen...

und einem kranken, kranken, kranken Unterbewusstsein...


----------



## dragon1 (18. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> inklusive viel Phantasie und Vorstellungsvermögen...
> 
> und einem kranken, kranken, kranken Unterbewusstsein...



also diesen teil erfuell ich ja ^^

Mein unterbewusstsein ist so krank, mit einem hauch Ironie und einer Priese Sarkasmus...
Als ich letztes mal zufaellig einen Klartraum hatte (lang her )= ) dacht ich mir " Ich geh jetzt um die ecke und da ist essen fuer mich"
und was ist hinter der ecke? Ne dose fischfutter.
WTF^^?!


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Februar 2010)

Das ist ein doofes Unterbewusstsein... ich meine krank im Sinne von wirklich abartig krank... nicht lustig sondern einfach krank!

Beispiel... (ich mach das ab und zu) ich lieg im bett und stell mir vor wie ich aufstehe oder wie ich auch was auch immer mache... bleiben wir jetzt mal beim aufstehen... was macht mein Unterbewusstsein daraus?
Klar aufrichten und aus dem Bett raus, dabei dann aber so blöd aufkommen das ich mir den Zehennagel abspalte vom Zeh und nach vorne wegfall... inklusive einem rudimentären empathischen schmerzgefühl was mich durchzuckt...


----------



## dragon1 (19. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist ein doofes Unterbewusstsein... ich meine krank im Sinne von wirklich abartig krank... nicht lustig sondern einfach krank!
> 
> Beispiel... (ich mach das ab und zu) ich lieg im bett und stell mir vor wie ich aufstehe oder wie ich auch was auch immer mache... bleiben wir jetzt mal beim aufstehen... was macht mein Unterbewusstsein daraus?
> Klar aufrichten und aus dem Bett raus, dabei dann aber so blöd aufkommen das ich mir den Zehennagel abspalte vom Zeh und nach vorne wegfall... inklusive einem rudimentären empathischen schmerzgefühl was mich durchzuckt...


*heul* und ich hatte bisher kein einziges klartraumerlebniss


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *heul* und ich hatte bisher kein einziges klartraumerlebniss



Armes putt putt... das kommt noch... ^^


----------



## dragon1 (19. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Armes putt putt... das kommt noch... ^^



Kennst du dich mit der WILD technik aus^^?


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Februar 2010)

Denk nicht darüber nach... tu es einfach!

------------------------------------------------------------
Edit: Neuer Traum xD

Oder eher gesagt... ein Teil eines größeren Traumgeflechts (Ich träume gerne mal in Episodenartigen Abschnitten, sprich die Nacht durch einen großen Traum und pro REM-Phase eine Episode)

An die anderen Teile kann ich mich nur Schemenhaft erinnern darum jetzt mal nur der letzte Teil des Traumes (das große Traumgeflecht habe ich häufiger genau so wie es immer war)...

Also Episode 4 des Traumgeflechts "Geschichten vom See"...

Es beginnt wie eine Sendung über Übernatürliches, ein älterer Herr erzählt und man sieht einspieler von Schauspielern, in diesem Fall einem kleinen Jungen der über eine Straße nicht weit von dem See entfernt.
Der Alte erzählt was er gemacht hat und wie er damals an der Seite der Straße im Graben an einem ausgehöhlten Baumstamm eine Art Grab entdeckte... ein Indianisches Grab und wie dann eine Indianische Kriegerin erschien.
Sobald die Kriegerin erscheint, wandelt sich das ganze Szenario zu einem Mittelalterlichen Gasthaus (oder sowas in der Art) um, wo Leute sitzen, spielen und reden und die Kriegerin erscheint auf ihrem Pferd aus dem Wald und reitet auf die Menschen zu und beginnt alle abzuschlachten, meine Sicht fixiert sich auf eine Frau die sich grad noch wegwerfen konnte bevor sie mit ihrer Waffe zuschlagen konnte und ihren Mann und ihren Sohn erschlagen hatte, sie greift sich einen Roten Beutel und fängt an zu rennen, die Indianische Kriegerin tötet weiter alle in dem Gasthaus, die Frau rennt den Hügel hinab zur Straße und über jene Hinweg in den Wald am See und läuft weiter. Dort versteckt sie sich an einer Stelle und blickt zum See herab, wo allerdings die Lagerhäuser und Wagen von mir und den anderen (hat mit den voranggegangenen Episoden zu tun) stehen und versteckt sich weiter, die Indianische Kriegerin kommt und die Frau rennt wieder und bleibt dann stehen und reißt die Arme hoch, den Beutel hochhaltend mit dem goldenen Emblem (was nun sichtbar ist) nach vorne zur Kriegerin gewendet, welche daraufhin ihr Ross zum Stillstand bringt und die Frau anblickt.
Die Frau beginnt wieder zu rennen, diesmal wieder zurück zum Gasthaus aber diesmal an der Seite eine Treppe hinauf zu kleineren Häusern (so Gastwohnungsartig), wo sie dann von oben den beutel hinab wirft als sie die Kriegerin unten an der Straße sieht, völlig perplex läuft die Frau die Treppe aber nun wieder runter und will den Beutel holen, doch ein Mann hatte den beutel an sich genommen, den ich nicht ganz beschreiben kann, dunkles Haar, Vollbart und ich glaube Braune etwas abgetragene und an den fransen zerissene Kleidung.
Die Frau fällt auf die Knie und fleht um ihr Leben doch die Kriegerin erschlägt sie und dann kommt in... quasi Rückblenden raus, dass der Lehnsherr, dem auch dieses Gasthaus und die derzeitigen Bewohner gehören die Indianische Kriegerin einstmals geschändet und dann getötet hat und das sie jetzt immer wieder kommt sobald viele Leute von ihm in diesem Gasthaus sind um sie alle zu töten und dann wieder zu verschwinden, darum stoppte sie auch als die Frau den Beutel mit dem Emblem, dem Emblem ihres Mörders hochhielt, weil sie für einen Moment Angst hatte, für einen Moment in der Erinnerung vor und während ihres Todes gefangen war.


----------



## Lekraan (20. Februar 2010)

Kleine Vorgeschichte:

Ich war gestern in der Disco, und man muss wenn man rein will, ein paar Treppen nach unten steigen.. 
Dabei muss man an 2 Türstehern vorbei, bei denen man die Ausweise abgeben muss ... 
Gestern waren ein Mann da, und eine Frau (Ich hab meinen Ausweis bei der Frau abgegeben)

Zum Traum:

Als wir rausmussten, mussten wir logischerweise unsere Ausweise wieder abholen... die Jungs mussten links die Treppe wieder rauf und die Mädls rechts. 
Ich habe meinen Ausweis wieder bei der Frau abgeholt. Auf einmal verlangt sie von mir meinen Ausweis ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei hat sie den Ausweis doch ... 
Ok, dachte mir dann gib ich ihr den Ausweis (Wobei sie ihn ja hatte) .. 
Ich such und such und such .. die Türsteherin wird ungeduldig und verlangt ein weiteres mal meinen Ausweis ... Es kommt der männliche Türsteher dazu und stellt sich in einer aggressieven Haltung mir gegenüber und verlangt meinen Ausweis ... O_O - wtf? DIE haben doch meinen Ausweis-
Ich setz mich auf die Treppe und durchsuch meine Tasche zum 4ten oder 5ten male ... 
Dann steh ich auf und mir fällt ein, ich hab einen Geldbeutel dabei .. in meiner linken hinteren Hosentasche .. ich schau rein und da ist der Ausweis drinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ääähhmmm ... okay .. ich gib ihr den Ausweis, sie schaut mich böse an, gibt mir den Stempel auf die Hand, sodass ich halt nicht mehr reinkann .. und dann gibts sie mir den Ausweis ... 

Also was auch immer das für ein komischer Traum war ... ähm, ja .. irgendwie komisch ..


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Februar 2010)

So zur Episode 2 von da oben weiß ich ein paar Sachen wieder!

Es ging darum, das ich mit einem kleinen Team über den See an dieser Lageranlage gelandet bin um diese zu räumen und dort wurden wir dann von Zwerggroßen SpaceMarines in Neonfarben angegriffen die aus Hohlplastik waren. Viel mehr Details gibt es hier nicht dann gings direkt weiter zu Episode 3...

Dort haben wir dann alle aus unserem Team zurückgeholt und uns in der Lageranlage eingenistet und ein Fest gefeiert und ich war dann an einem anderen Raum wo irgendwie Mäuse in Glasbehältern waren und anderes Zeug wo dann später ein Vieh entkommen ist was ich einfangen wollte und in Richtung Straße (die von oben, Episode 4) gerannt ist...


----------



## QuakeFour (20. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> So zur Episode 2 von da oben weiß ich ein paar Sachen wieder!
> 
> Es ging darum, das ich mit einem kleinen Team über den See an dieser Lageranlage gelandet bin um diese zu räumen und dort wurden wir dann von Zwerggroßen SpaceMarines in Neonfarben angegriffen die aus Hohlplastik waren. Viel mehr Details gibt es hier nicht dann gings direkt weiter zu Episode 3...
> 
> Dort haben wir dann alle aus unserem Team zurückgeholt und uns in der Lageranlage eingenistet und ein Fest gefeiert und ich war dann an einem anderen Raum wo irgendwie Mäuse in Glasbehältern waren und anderes Zeug wo dann später ein Vieh entkommen ist was ich einfangen wollte und in Richtung Straße (die von oben, Episode 4) gerannt ist...



So Träume hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2010)

Achja, erinnere mich an den traum von gestern, ziemlich cool:
Ich bin Anton Gorodezki aus Die Waechter der Nacht, und ermittle in einem neuen Fall.
Es geht um einen Vampir, der etwas Illegales asuheckt. 
Er hat 6 Gehilfen, die zu ihm gehen. Alles "Nicht-Andere". Ich mache mich unsichtbar, folge ihnen, schlaefere einen nach dem anderen ein, dass die anderen nichts merken.
Nur einer Kommt zum Vampir. Ich hoer mir das Gespraech an. Dabei kommt er rein zufaellig bei mir an, ich werd sichtbar. Ich schalte davor aber schnell den letzten Gehilfen aus.
Er beginnt auf mich mit einer Pistole zu schiessen. Ich lasse die zeit langsamer vergehen, doch er schiesst in ALLE richtungen.
Einige Kugeln prallen wie Hagelkoerner an mir ab, den anderen weich ich aus.
Danach ist der Vampir irgendwie entkommen und ich bin aufgewacht.


Deuten kann ichs selber: Ich hab wieder vor dem einschlaffen "Die Waechter des Zwielichts" gelesen (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wächter-Romane) und Anton Gorodezki ist halt meine Lieblingsperson, mit seiner art Sarkasmus und Querdenken.
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]Ps: Die buchreihe kann ich jedem empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Toastbrot666 (21. Februar 2010)

uhhh, da hat ich mal nen verrückten: ging um zombies, die über die stadt hergefallen sind. das wäre ja noch nicht sonderlich verrückt, aber man konnte sie nur mit einer sache beruhigen: indem man mit einem löffel auf einen kleinen teller geschlagen und dadurch ein klanggeräusch erzeugt hat. das hat die zombies dann ruhig gestellt und sie haben sich um den teller versammelt. nach 4-5 stunden musste man allderings erneut den teller schlagen, sonst wären sie wieder ihrem hobby (gehirne fressen) nachgegangen.


----------



## Manoroth (22. Februar 2010)

hab die letzten paar tage immer wider mal den selben traum

stehe in einem normalen wald und auf ein mal wird alles dunkel. dann tauchen rund um mich alle leute auf die mir irgend wie auch nur n bisserl etwas bedeuten und drehen sich dann um und gehen in die dunkelheit... einer nach dem andern bis ich ganz aleine in der finsterniss stehe


----------



## xWaldgeistx (24. Februar 2010)

Also mir wurd vor kurzem noch gesagt dass das neue Doom 4 rauskommen sollte.... ratet mal wovon ich geträumt habe o.o (hab richtig angst bekommen ^.^)


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

ich hab letzte nach mal wieder meinen selbstmord geträumt 

diesmal bin ich von ner brücke gesprungen mitm fels am fuß und hatte n messer in der hand das sich bei aufprall in meinem schädel gebohrt hat.


----------



## marion9394 (24. Februar 2010)

> ich hab letzte nach mal wieder meinen selbstmord geträumt
> 
> diesmal bin ich von ner brücke gesprungen mitm fels am fuß und hatte n messer in der hand das sich bei aufprall in meinem schädel gebohrt hat.



uaa gut das ich nicht allein so krankes zeuch träum -.-

ich habe oft den selben scheiß traum - und der is auch noch so realistisch! :-)

irgendwie merke ich das bei mir ein Zahn locker ist, meißtens vorne die beiden oben. die wackeln ganz schlimm und fallen aus... und ich versuche aber krampfhaft die blutigen dingers wieder reinzustopfen und reinzudrücken dass die halbwegs wieder halten... wache dann meißtens auf und habe sogar noch so ekeligen blutgeschmack im mund - wuaaa pfui

hm laut traumdeutung heißt das folgendes (ich nehme jetzt mal nicht an das sowas wahr ist^^)



> In der traditionellen Traumdeutung ging man davon aus, dass Zähne im Traum eine aggressive Sexualität darstellen. Korrekter ist es, sie mit dem Wachstumsprozess zur sexuellen Reife in Verbindung zu bringen. Ausfallende oder lockere Zähne deuten an, dass Ihnen bewusst ist, dass Sie eine Form des Übergangs durchleben, die vergleichbar ist im Schritt vom Kind zum Erwachsenen oder vom Erwachsenen zu Alter und Hilflosigkeit.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

findest du das jetzt so abwegig marion ich meine so wie ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe stehst du ja wirklcih im umbruch du zweifelst ob du den momentanen aufgaben gewachsen bist und bist auf wohnungssuche also für mich ist das ein umbruch


----------



## marion9394 (24. Februar 2010)

na wenn mans so sieht o.O hm... finds schon doof das alle von meinen bekannten inzwischen verheiratet sind oder kinder haben... und ich immer noch am liebsten zocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> na wenn mans so sieht o.O hm... finds schon doof das alle von meinen bekannten inzwischen verheiratet sind oder kinder haben... und ich immer noch am liebsten zocke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jeder setzt seine schwerpunkte anders im leben ich würd mir da keine sorgen machen


----------



## shadow24 (25. Februar 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> na wenn mans so sieht o.O hm... finds schon doof das alle von meinen bekannten inzwischen verheiratet sind oder kinder haben... und ich immer noch am liebsten zocke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




man kann auch zocken wenn man verheiratet ist und Kinder hat....


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2010)

äh ja nur weiiiiiiiiit weniger bishin zu kaum


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. März 2010)

Weniger merkwürdig als extrem cool:

Einen Tag als Musical 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgens früh aufgewacht mit Blue Skies auf den Lippen, fertig gemacht und in Richtung Uni, die Leute beobachtend. Auf dem Weg hörte ich dann wie sich zwei Männer unterhielten, über ein Blinddate des einen und schon ging es los, der eine mit dem Blinddate begann dann 'I'm a Believer' zu singen, zu tanzen und alle Leute rundherum machten kurz darauf mit (ich natürlich auch!). Wir haben uns dann kurz unterhalten und ich bin weitergegangen und in den Bus eingestiegen, und es lief Fahrstuhlmusik xD
An der Uni angekommen ging es sofort weiter als eine junge Frau völlig fertig war, weil sie irgendwas nicht hinkriegte, sie ging auf die Knie und schmetterte los 'I need a Hero'! Mitten im Song kam dann auch ein Herr zu hilfe und kurz darauf war das Lied auch wieder zu ende, ein wenig erschöpft wollte ich in der Unieigenen Kneipe ein wenig auftanken, doch was sah ich dort, Arbeiter die über einen Kollegen gebeugt sind, sie schauen sich verwirrt an und zucken mit den Schultern bis dann einer laut fragt 'What shall we do, with a drunken sailor', ich schaffe es dann doch in die Kneipe und bestell mir etwas zu trinken und derjenige der neben mir an der Bar saß dreht sich auf einmal mit einem Bier in der Hand zu mir um und fängt an 'Beer, Beer, Beer' zu singen und mit der halben Kneipe zu performen. Irgendwie schaffe ich es dann wieder in Richtung Hörsaal für einen Geschichtskurs, Europa zur Zeit Napoleons um präzise zu sein, Napoleons Russlandfeldzug und mitten drin fängt der Dozent an 'Moskau' mit vielen Studenten und mir aufzuführen...
Ich ging daraufhin weiter um eine Ecke wo sich ein schäbiger Kerl unterhielt und dann kam's auch schon 'Baby got back', ich verschwand schnell im nächsten Kurs, wo ich neben jemanden saß der nicht ganz... dicht war... was sich dann endgültig verfestigte als er 'Slaughter the World' zum besten gab, ich hatte ehrlich gesagt schiss und hab mich versteckt.
Nach dem Kurs ging ich langsam wieder nach Hause, irgendwie hatte ich genug und fertig war ich sowieso, es fing an zu schneien und es wurde auch schon langsam dunkel bis nur noch ich mich selbst sehen konnte und dann anfing 'My Way' zu singen, wobei nach und nach Leute mit denen ich an dem Tag gesungen hatte mitkamen und das ende einläuteten, dann war es auch vorbei, der Vorhang fiel und es wurde dunkel...


*
*


----------



## shadow24 (3. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> es fing an zu schneien und es wurde auch schon langsam dunkel bis nur noch ich mich selbst sehen konnte und dann anfing 'My Way' zu singen, wobei nach und nach Leute mit denen ich an dem Tag gesungen hatte mitkamen und das ende einläuteten, dann war es auch vorbei, der Vorhang viel und es wurde dunkel...
> 
> 
> *
> *




du hast echt die abgefahrensten Träume Selor
aber das unterscheidet unsere Träume, dass ich spätestens an dieser Stelle nicht das melodramastische Lied "My Way", sondern "I'm singing in the Rain" losgeschmettert hätte und jede Pfütze wäre meine gewesen))) 
Edit: hier noch die Szene die ich meine,falls di ejemand nicht kennt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmCpOKtN8ME


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. März 2010)

Och ich finde 'My Way' als Abschluss garnicht schlecht *gg*


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2010)

Ein GUTER Traum  ist, wenn man jede menge Goldmonetten zusammen mit seinen Freunden erbeutet, sie in eine Wohnhoelhe bringt, und im Geld badet.
MERKWUERDIG wird es, wenn einem dann Muenzen in die Nase kommen und man fast erstickt Oo
Mein unterbewusstsein ist KRANK. Und Gemein.


----------



## Lekraan (19. März 2010)

Vorgestern:

Ich bin plötzlich Millionär. Ich kaufe meiner Familie was sie wollen, von Auto bis zum Kuchen. Alles .... ich habe mir gekauft was ich wollte ...
Dann kommt mir im Traum der Gedanke ... ich träum doch bestimmt nur, und dann konnte ich ein klein wenig luzid träumen, aber das verging sofort wieder, als ich weiter Sachen gekauft habe ... dann muss meine Mutter ja unbedingt ins Zimmer nur, nur weil Schule war ... -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2010)

Ich hab mal geträumt das die Drogenmafia in Häuser einbricht und uns Bundesbürgern Blut abzapft (wenn wir Schlafen) und daraus Heroin gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war mein komischster Traum...


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. März 2010)

Mhm... interessant war letzte Nacht... ein Dunkler Wald durch den ich laufe, ich höre Krähen... doch als ich mich vor Angst umdreh, seh ich anstatt Krähen Babies die sich wie selbige verhalten in einem Baum sitzen bzw. dann in dem Moment... eh... "losflattern"...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhm... interessant war letzte Nacht... ein Dunkler Wald durch den ich laufe, ich höre Krähen... doch als ich mich vor Angst umdreh, seh ich anstatt Krähen Babies die sich wie selbige verhalten in einem Baum sitzen bzw. dann in dem Moment... eh... "losflattern"...



O.o So träume wo Dämonenbabies und was es sonst noch für Varianten von bösen/teuflischen Kindern gibt sind sowieso IMMER gruselig...zählt wohl mit zu den einzigen Dingen vor denen ich in Spielen (und ggf. auch im echtem Leben) Angst habe.


----------



## Darussios (20. März 2010)

Ich hab mir mal den Thread mal durchgelesen und müsste bei vielen Träumen echt schmunzeln, erst recht bei denen von Selor.
Dämonenbabies, die in Bäumen sitzen... neuer Stephen King inc? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja an 2 Träume bzw an 2 Traumfragmente kann ich mich erinnern.

Traum 1(war irgendwann, als ich klein war):

Ein riesiger Plüsch-T-Rex jagt mich durch einen Supermarkt und treibt mich in eine Sackgasse vor ein paar Kühlregalen. 
Wenn ich mich jetzt recht erinnere, dachte ich mir dann auf einmal "Dem Drecksvieh zeig ichs!".
Ich hab das richtig gedacht und das folgende auch selber getan, war wohl ein Klartraum.
Aufeinmal waren die Kühlregale gefüllt mit lauter Besteck, das man normalerweise zum Essen benutzt.
Ich nehm mir stattdessen jedes Messer und jede Gabel, die da liegt und schleudere sie alle auf den T-Rex.
Ein Riesen Bestecksturm prallt auf den Plüsch-T-Rex und der kippt tot um.



Traum 2(Hatte ich gestern Nacht):

Ich lieg auf der Couch im Wohnzimmer.
Ich steh auf und seh aufeinmal die kleine Westhighlandterrier-Hündin, die vor ca 2 Jahren gestorben und mein Erbhaustier war (Ich hab sie damals von ihrem Herrchen, meinem Opa geerbt).
Sie starrt mich an und hat nen Blauen Luftballon auf dem Kopf zwischen den Ohren, der an ihrem Kopf fixiert ist mit einer Schnalle.
Dann verschwindet sie und ich geh Richtung Flurtüre.
An der Türe angekommen sitzt sie am anderen Ende des Flures und starrt mich an und hat wieder nen Luftballon auf, auch festgeschnallt.
Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass der Luftballon jetzt grün ist.

Das wars dann auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja ich bin mal gespannt, ob jemand das deuten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (20. März 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Traum 2(Hatte ich gestern Nacht):
> 
> Ich lieg auf der Couch im Wohnzimmer.
> Ich steh auf und seh aufeinmal die kleine Westhighlandterrier-Hündin, die vor ca 2 Jahren gestorben und mein Erbhaustier war (Ich hab sie damals von ihrem Herrchen, meinem Opa geerbt).
> ...



Hmm, also ich kann dir deuten, dass du den Tod deines Tieres noch nicht verarbeitet hast, bzw. den Hund noch vermisst...

Aber was es mit den beiden Farben auf sich hat, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Darussios (20. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich kann dir deuten, dass du den Tod deines Tieres noch nicht verarbeitet hast, bzw. den Hund noch vermisst...
> 
> Aber was es mit den beiden Farben auf sich hat, weiß ich nicht



Hmm dann tut das aber nur mein Unterbewusstsein, ich hab bis zum Traum gestern nicht an den Hund gedacht.
Was die beiden Farben angeht, vielleicht ist mein Unterbewusstsein farbenfroh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (21. März 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Hmm dann tut das aber nur mein Unterbewusstsein, ich hab bis zum Traum gestern nicht an den Hund gedacht.
> Was die beiden Farben angeht, vielleicht ist mein Unterbewusstsein farbenfroh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dein Hund war nicht zufällig Blau und Grün? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






(Vorsicht: Ironie)


----------



## Manoroth (21. März 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Hmm dann tut das aber nur mein Unterbewusstsein, ich hab bis zum Traum gestern nicht an den Hund gedacht.




verarbeitet ist net gleich verdrängt^^ das du gar nemmer an ihn denkst klingt für mich eher als hättest du seinen tod verdrängt

so gesehn kanns gut sein, das dein unterbewusstsein dir da zeigen will das du ihn eigentlich doch noch vermisst oder?


----------



## Mogemak (27. März 2010)

Hm, schade das ich meine Träume meistens vergesse bzw. überhauptnicht träume. Es gibt aber einen Traum an den ich mich noch genau erinnere und der erst letztes Jahr war:

Ich bin mit meiner Familie nach England umgezogen (ich habs nicht an irgendwas erkannt, ich wusste es einfach) und mich irgendwie noch vor dem ersten Schultag in ein Mädchen verliebt und die is dann iwie auch gleich meine Freundin geworden, ich hab aber irgendwie nie ihr Gesicht gesehen oder ihren Namen mitgekriegt. Außerdem sind noch 2 andere Leute aus meiner Klasse nach England gezogen, mit denen ich eher weniger zutun habe (Mit dem einen ein wenig mehr, mit dem anderen eigentlich garnicht). Das nächste verrückte war, dass meine Zwillingsschwester (ich bin eigentlich Einzelkind) mit dem Typen mit dem ich weniger zutun hatte zusammen war. Den Namen meiner Schwester hab ich ebenfalls nie wirklich gehört und wenn ich mich recht erinnere sah sie so ähnlich aus wie ich. Naja, dann kam es zum ersten Schultag. Ich und meine Freundin saßen nebeneinander und wir hatten Unterricht bei nem Lehrer von meiner Schule (den ich selbst nicht habe, nur unsere Lateiner^^). Danach hat mir meine innere Uhr leider gesagt, dass es Zeit zum aufwachen wird und ich hab nie Erfahren wie es weiterging.

Über ein paar Deutungsversuche würde ich mich freuen.^^

mfg Moge


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. April 2010)

So mal wieder was tolles von gestern Nacht...

Ich war mit einer Gruppe Leute (die typische Zusammenstellung, heißes Babe, nen altes Ehepaar, ein ganz frisches, ein Alter Mann und ein Kind) in der alten Wohnung meiner Großeltern in Vohwinkel und wir wurden von Sowjetischen Soldaten bewacht (1. WTF?! Moment).
Waren halt da Gefangene in der Wohnung, warum auch immer...
Auf jeden Fall schaffte es meine Gruppe dann irgendwie zu fliehen und als wir draußen waren... konnten wir uns nur noch auf einem Gittermuster bewegen (2. WTF?! Moment) wie ein Rundenbasiertes Strategiespiel und mussten dann so weiterflüchten... nach und nach wurde meine Gruppe aber erschossen und nur ich schaffte es in die angrenzende Baumbewachsene Autobahnrandzone.... wo ich dann aufgewacht bin...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. April 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf den Blickwinkel an, aus dem man das Ganze betrachtet. Träume sind ein Kommunikationsmittel des Unterbewußtseins, mit dem normalen Bewußtsein und sie dienen oft dazu, Erlebnisse oder Erfahrungen zu verarbeiten.
> 
> Aus dem Aspekt stehen Berge oft für Aufgaben, Hindernisse oder Schwierigkeiten. Abstürze und das Fallen stehen für die Unfähigkeit, damit fertig zu werden. Kann auch Angst sein, sich den Aufgaben nicht gewachsen zu fühlen, zu versagen, etc., die sich im Fallen widerspiegelt. Fallen = Kontrollverlust, Ohnmacht.
> 
> ...



Hm.. was gibt es denn für eine Erklärung für einen Traum in dem man Babypuder isst und hinterher von einer fetten Spinne angesprungen wird die nicht mehr aus deinem Gesicht verschwinden will? ^^


----------



## Petersburg (19. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab mal geträumt das die Drogenmafia in Häuser einbricht und uns Bundesbürgern Blut abzapft (wenn wir Schlafen) und daraus Heroin gewinnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sicher das es ein Traum war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (21. April 2010)

... ich hatte heute einen fiesen alptraum...

weiß nur noch schemenhaft wie ich auf so einen schwangerschaftstest gucke und da steht "schwanger" - bin schweißgebadet aufgewacht -.-

ich wüsste nicht was ich schlimmer fänge wenn jemand feststellen würde ich wäre schwanger oder ich hätte krebs... gut, bin auch ein notorischer kinderhasser...


----------



## sympathisant (21. April 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ich wüsste nicht was ich schlimmer fänge wenn jemand feststellen würde ich wäre schwanger oder ich hätte krebs... gut, bin auch ein notorischer kinderhasser...



das ändert sich beim eigenen kind.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. April 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ich wüsste nicht was ich schlimmer fänge wenn jemand feststellen würde ich wäre schwanger oder ich hätte krebs... gut, bin auch ein notorischer kinderhasser...



Sag das mal 'nem Krebspatienten. Außerdem kann man Kinder abtreiben...


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2010)

Heute hatte ich einen Traum wo all meine Wgbewohner Krokodilschwänze und -Köpfe hatten. Gesprochen haben sie diese komische "Sims" Sprache :O Komisch...komisch...


----------



## Sekundant (21. April 2010)

Ich hab die komischsten Träume immer im Halbschlaf, z.B. wenn du 1 Std vorm Wecker wach wirst und dann noch bisschen im Bett rumwälzt. Dann hast du im Kopf, was du erledigen willst an dem Tag und verdrehst die komischsten Sachen rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2010)

Mal wieder eigenartiges, einen Traum den ich öfters in leichten Variationen hatte (das erste mal vor 5 Jahren) und wohl dank dem gestrigen Film wieder hochgeholt wurde.

Es ist irgendwie eine Mischung aus Fantasy, einem unbekannten Fantasy Land, New York, Hexen, Weltzerstörenden Mächten, den Fantastischen Vier und dem Silver Surfer. Schwer ist manchmal zu sagen ob ich dabei wirklich Akteur bin oder nur Zuschauer.

Grob umrissen geht es immer darum, dass irgendeine Macht die Erde Vernichten oder erobern will, man (nicht sicher ob ich oder was auch immer) trifft in einem Waldgebiet bzw. auf einer Lichtung in diesem eine Hexe die uns helfen will, doch dafür braucht sie zwei Silberne magische Kugeln und so wird sich auf die Suche gemacht. Es gibt einen Schnitt und (wohl) Ich bin an einem alten Bahnhof, genauer gesagt an einem alten verotteten Bahnwaggon, so ein Industriewaggon oder Postwaggon, wegen irgendwas wurschteln wir (da ist immernoch eine Person die sich meist ändert, dieses mal schien es mein Bruder zu sein) da rum doch haben wir auch Angst vor etwas was an diesem Waggon zu sein scheint, eine Alte Macht oder eine Präsenz, besonders beängstigend ist dabei eine kleine Klappe am Boden in der nähe der vorderen Wand... links... auf jeden Fall wechselt es nachdem ich und mein Bruder da noch weiter rumwurschtelten zu den Akteuren von vorhin wie sie in einem alten Herrenhaus stehen bzw. hier wird es verwirrend, da es immer wieder von 'Altes Herrenhaus' zu 'Krankenhaus' und auch zu 'Irrenanstalt' wechselt die Pesonen aber die selben bleiben. 

Das Herrenhaus ist dabei grundsätzlich eine Art... Heim... oder so für Kriminelle Jugendliche und Mitzwanziger (das übliche Bronxzeug eben ^^) in dem dann auch die Magischen Kugeln versteckt sind und das ganze wird oft (nicht bei jedem vorkommen des Traumes) von Dagobert Duck geleitet (ihr lest richtig!). Im Krankenhaus landen wir, wenn dann die Fantastischen Vier bzw. hier im KH nur Reed und Susan auftauchen, sie hat irgendwas, was nie erkennbar ist und muss deswegen in Stationäre Behandlung, dann wechelt es meist beim durchschreiten eines Ganges Richtung eines freien Zimmers zu dem Irrenhaus, wo dann Susan im Innenhof auf einer Mauer steht, nicht unweit macht ein Insasse das selbe, hier wird allerdings etwas meine Erinnerung schwach, da ich nicht mehr genau weiß was sie dort dann tun, auf jeden Fall reden wir mit Susan und dem Insassen und erfahren irgendwie was über den Silver Surfer und das ganze wechselt dann wieder schnell von Krankenhaus wo wir noch irgendwas erledigen erstmal wieder zurück zum Alten Bahnwaggon wo ich und mein Bruder angefangen haben das Oberteil, sprich die Wände und das Dach abzureißen und entdecken dabei dann doch noch eine Zweite Klappe hinten Rechts die allerdings nicht ganz so beängstigend scheint. 

Das Szenario wechselt wieder in das Herrenhaus wo wir uns mehr oder weniger mit den "Bewohnern" anfreunden und dann Dagobert uns in eine kleine Halle führt wo dann er und die Hexe die sich offenbar kennen, weil er wie es jetzt rauskommt auch ein Hexer ist und sie aktivieren gemeinsam eine Vorrichtung, die die Halle in eine Treppe unter das Herrenhaus verwandelt. Die Kugeln werden hinausgeholt und der Silver Surfer erscheint.

Der Bahnwaggon ist jetzt urplötzlich auf einem Dach eines Gebäudes irgendwo in New York und ich bin alleine bzw. ich weiß nicht ob ich jetzt nur noch Zuschauer bin auf jeden Fall erscheinen erst Reed und Susan mit der Hexe und dem Silver Surfer und die Hexe öffnet die Klappe vorne Links und hinten Rechts und tut dort die Kugeln hinein dann verschwindet sie plötzlich (sie ist einfach weg also kein Zauber oder ähnliches) und keiner der Anwesenden scheint es sonderlich zu bemerken bzw. sie handeln weiter als wäre die Hexe niemals da gewesen. Die Drei werden dann von einem Duo eigenartiger "Superschurken" angegriffen, die beiden sind offenbar Techniker, denn ohne zu wissen haben sie den Waggon so verkabelt, dass er explodiert (zur Erinnerung: Es sind quasi nur noch die Räder und der Boden da). Mit Mühe und Not besiegen sie die beiden und jetzt komm ich dann irgendwie wieder ins Spiel und ich muss die "Bomben" entschärfen indem ich die Klappen öffne und dort einfach Kabel auseinander ziehe während mir der Surfer gut zuspricht, weil er meint bzw. bemerkt das ich Angst vor dem Waggon habe.

Jetzt passieren sehr eigenartige Dinge, die Macht bzw. die Präsenz die an dem Waggon war und die ich gespürt hatte scheint die drei zu beeinflussen und sie werden wieder normale Menschen zwar nackt aber alle normal, auch der Silver Surfer und ich scheine nicht mehr Akteur zu sein, Susan verliert dabei ihr Gedächtnis und schmeißt sich an den Surfer ran, warum auch immer und plötzlich sind sie auf der anderen Seite auf einem Dach eines anderen Gebäudes wo offenbar ein Restaurant ist, weil sie sich mit dem Surfer an einen Tisch setzt und mit ihm flirtet und Reed sitzt neben dran an einem Tisch und beobachtet das...

Es wird etwas verwirrend, da jetzt nicht mehr klar ist wo genau der Waggon steht bzw. auf welchem Gebäudedach, da er je nachdem wo "Ich" bin bzw. sehe auch dort bei mir ist.
Die Hexe erscheint wieder auf dem Ursprünglichen Dach und die Drei werden rübergeholt, wo die Hexe dann den endgültigen Schlag gegen die große Macht, die bisher noch nicht auftauchte, vorbereiten will und so kommen dann die Insassen des Heimes aus einer Tür, schwer bewaffnet und so aber anstatt damit zu kämpfen, werfen sie die Waffen und auch so Technik halt Handys, MP3-Player und so auf den Waggonboden und die Hexe macht aus den Sachen dann einen brutalst aufgepimpten und getuneten neuen "Anti-Macht" Waggon, der der Schlüssel zu unserem Sieg ist, die Farbe und die Airbrushs sowie die Decals ändern sich dabei immer, letzte Nacht zum Beispiel, war die Grundfarbe Violett mit leichten Blau einschlag und fetten Airbrushs mit dem "Offiziellen" Namen des Waggons... der Name ist leider zu lang als, dass ich mich daran jetzt erinnern könnte (der ging über eine Komplette Wand).
Dann ist der Traum meist zuende.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2010)

Selor....geh mal zum Arzt :O


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Selor....geh mal zum Arzt :O



Wieso?


----------



## shadow24 (27. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> total durchgeknallter Traum




ok Selor,willkommen im Club...du kannst zu uns in die WG ziehen...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR4MI_8WIrw


----------



## dragon1 (27. April 2010)

Hatte vor kurzem was merkwuerdiges/interessantes/verruecktesDie Eltern meiner Freundin laden mich zum Abendessen bei denen ein, irgendwie erfahre ich dass es eine Art Test ist, um herauszufinden, wie ich so bin. 
Und 10 Min vor dem Treffpunkt steh ich dann vor der Tuer, und stelle fest, dass ich mein Apokalyptische Reiter Tshirt anhabe.
AAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGHH panik xD
Das macht SICHER keinen guten Eindruck bei den Eltern...so ein Skelletreiter und ein Blutiger Schriftzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich zieh panisch das Tshirt aus, darunter is noch ein Rotes "Neutrales" tshirt, das zieh ich auch aus und zieh sie in umgekehrter Reihenfolge wieder an.
Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, das ganze war ziemlich verstoerend, danach bin ich aufgewacht


----------



## schicksalslord (28. April 2010)

also dann meld ich mich mich auch mal zu Wort:

also das ganze biginnt irgendwie schon mitren im geschehen ich bin an ne wand gekettet (weiss der teufel warum) und sehe nen typen der ne Freundin von mir schlägt und irgendwo her weis ich das er sie entführt hat und fühle einen unglaublichen Hass auf ihn dann schaut er zu mir und ich sehe mich kurz durch seine Augen und sehe das mein blick er ganz verschleiert wird und dann meine Augen irgendwie schwarz werden dann bin ich wieder ich und neige den Kopf leicht zur Seite. ab da bin ich dann gar nicht mehr beteiligt und sehe aus der sicht einer 3. person zu wie die ketten weg gesprengt werden und ich den typen mit irgend einer kraft hoch hebe und ihn zimlich grausam und vor allem langsam töte (nur um das klar zu stellen eigendlich bin ich ein friedlicher mensch) dann nehme ich die freundin von mir an der hand die das alles fast gar nicht beeindruckt hat und renne mit ihr aus dem gebäude wo mich dann ne horde typen mit knarren erwarten die auch ohne worte los feuern ich bewege nur instintiv die handfläche nach vorne sehe wie die kugeln in der luft stopen und dann zurück geschleidert werden und ausnahmslos jedem den schädel durch schlagen und ich renne mit der freundin weg dannw ache ich für gewöhnlich auf

will jemand was dazu sagen ( außer das ich alle Satzzeichen vergessen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## shadow24 (29. April 2010)

schicksalslord schrieb:


> renne mit ihr aus dem gebäude wo mich dann ne horde typen mit knarren erwarten die auch ohne worte los feuern ich bewege nur instintiv die handfläche nach vorne sehe wie die kugeln in der luft stopen und dann zurück geschleidert werden




jo,die Matrix ist irgendwo da draussen...hast wahrscheinlich Teil 1 davon vor dem Traum angeschaut


----------



## Doofkatze (30. April 2010)

Ich wurde in meinen Träumen schon angegriffen bzw. einmal sogar umgebracht! Oo

Orte des Geschehens sind grundsätzlich in meiner Nachbarschaft, Orte die man eben sehr gut kennt.

Einmal lief plötzlich draußen vor der Haustür ein Schwung riesiger Aliens durch die Gegend (Anubarak like (von der Größe her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )), die schließlich alles zerbombt haben und ich mich in einem bekannten Graben verschanzt habe.

Einmal wurde ich schon erschossen von unbekannten Personen, bis ich mit Stichen im Bauch aus dem Alptraum aufgewacht bin...

ich denke mal, das passt ganz gut in die Kategorie "merkwürdige" Alpträume, vor allem, wenn man sich vorstellt, das dies im Prinzip jede Sekunde passieren KÖNNTE (soll heißen, das wirklich vor dem Fenster entsprechendes Viech plötzlich rumläuft oder das mal wieder 5 Personen mit Pistolen auf dem Parkplatz stehen).

Realismus von Träumen

better than Kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. Mai 2010)

Ich habe vorhin etwas komisches geträumt:

Ein Gargoyle fliegt durch mein Fenster (das Fenster war im Traum etwa 10x so gross). Er bringt mich um fliegt weg und dann sehe ich aus der sicht einer 3 Person wie es 2 rote Katzen auf mir "machen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (1. Mai 2010)

Merkwürdige träume hat ich in letzter zeit nicht, aber als kind so zwischen 5-7 jahren hab ich ab und zu geträumt ich reite so einem räuber hinterher (wild west storys ftw) naja ende vom lied ich stürtze ab und erwachte....aufm boden^.^. Dieser traum kam IMMER kurz bevor ich vom bett fiel.


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Ich hab heut nacht geträumt, dass ich ein fliegendes Schweinchen wäre, das ein Ballettütü anhat und dann bin ich zu meiner Leblingsdönerbude und habe eine Dönerpizza gegessen. MIT MESSER UND GABEL!!!!

VErrückt, was?


----------



## Manoroth (24. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hab heut nacht geträumt, dass ich ein fliegendes Schweinchen wäre, das ein Ballettütü anhat und dann bin ich zu meiner Leblingsdönerbude und habe eine Dönerpizza gegessen. MIT MESSER UND GABEL!!!!
> 
> VErrückt, was?



definitiv Oo

normal liegt das schwein auf dem teller und isst net davon^^


----------



## Soladra (24. Mai 2010)

Nein, ich meinehallo?? Eine Pizza ? MIT MESSER UND GABEL???? WTF?


----------



## Reflox (24. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinehallo?? Eine Pizza ? MIT MESSER UND GABEL???? WTF?



Verrückter gehts nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (25. Mai 2010)

Doch, hab ich heute nacht rausbekommen... Selber traum, aber diesmal hab ich Chickenwings gegessen. auch mit messer und gabel


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2010)

Also letztens hab ich wohl ein wenig zu viel den Chirurgen im OP zugeschaut...

Ich war auf der Arbeit (also Rettungsdienst) und wir hatten einen Einsatz, Verkehrsunfall mit leicht verletzter Person. Witzig war, dass ich nicht mit einem Kollegen vom Rettungsdienst, sondern mit einem Chirurgen aus der Klinik, in der ich gerade Praktikum gemacht hab, gefahren bin. Der meinte dann im Krankenhaus zu mir (war auch ein komisches Krankenhaus, in dem ich noch nie war xD), dass wir noch nen Kaffee trinken gehen, wir also zum Aufenthaltsraum, auf einmal wurd ich durch den Kaffee voll müde. Als ich aufgewacht bin, lag ich gefesselt und geknebelt auf dem OP-Tisch und der Chirurg fing gerade an, mir mit dem Skalpell seinen Namen in meinen Bauch zu ritzen...

Deutung?!

Zur Info: Ich finde den Chirurgen eigentlich lustig und hatte während meines Praktikums dort kein Problem mit ihm, ganz im Gegenteil, er hat mir viel erklärt und so XD


----------



## Reflox (25. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Doch, hab ich heute nacht rausbekommen... Selber traum, aber diesmal hab ich Chickenwings gegessen. auch mit messer und gabel



Oh mein Gott!

@Inredhel
Ich würde sagen: Lass die Finger vom Kaffee im Aufenthaltsraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Ok, heute wurds richtig Krank..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab ein zartrosa T-Shirt mit nem Einhorn drauf an, lauf durch die Zickenstraße, und hab mit einer MEGAZICKE aus der Klasse, die ich kaum kenne, Hellokittymuffins gebacken und uns in ihrem rosa Zimmer(was mich da nicht gestört hat) überKlamotten unterhalten und über mänliche Stars und , ich wage es kaum auszusprechen!, Twilight. 


Das ist selbst für mich zu Krank!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Mai 2010)

Immerhin hast du dich nicht mit einer Nachtelfe über Illidan unterhalten! XD

Ich habe einmal geträumt, ich würde einen Weltkrieg vorbereiten. Ganz allein O.o


----------



## Reflox (27. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ok, heute wurds richtig Krank..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vorsicht solche ALpträume können ausarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_ Ich hatte letztens auch einen sehr komischen Traum... doch es gebinnt dnicht dort sondern vor einem Monat. Also in einem anderen Traum. Ich Reflox Wächter der Ewigkeit (ich weiss nicht warum ich im Traum den Namen Reflox hatte) musste den Schwarzengolddrachen besiegen. Doch es gab noch einen anderen Feind der sah etwa so aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Null Ahnung warum. Naja ich sah aus wie ich immer aussehe nur etwa so:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
_Also von der Rüstung her meine ich naja. Ich kämpfte das erste mal gegen den Drachen und verlor. Tja Aus der Traum. Vorgstern träumte ich den Traum "weiter" Standort: Mein Garten, hinten auf dem Rasen bei der Sichtschutzwand und mit dem Blick auf die Frisco Fabrik gewendet. Es war Abend. Was ich irgendwie gruselig fand, war dass dort ein riesiger Mann bessergesagt Roboter dort war und bei jedem Paket das bei ihm durchging sich zu uns drehte und seine Augen orange aufleuchteten. Tja nun habe ich die auf die ich so stehe in Sicherheit gebracht. Ich ging in mein Zimmer kam runter und wer stand da? Der Drache! Ich schlug auf ihn ein, doch ich konnte nich gewinnen. Da kam der andere Feind nahm meine Waffe und töte den Drachen. Er sagte "Freunde?" und ich "ja.".


Das wars..._


----------



## Nudelfisch (27. Mai 2010)

ehm ich habe neulich einen tag vor der deutsch-zap geträumt , dass ich zu meinem mathelehrer gegangen bin und zu ihm meinte , dass ich deutsch schwieriger fände als mathe... er darauf" hast du einen penis?" meine antwort war "ja und damit erwürge ich sie "oO dann bin ich zum glück aufgewacht

manchmal träum ich auch, dass ich zur schule fahre aber immerwieder zurückfahren muss und so nie ankomme-.-


----------



## Vrocas (27. Mai 2010)

Mein komischen Traum hatte ich erst letztens, ich hatte ein Fußball Spiel und kam aus der Halle raus. Irgendwie ist mir so ein Apfel in die Hand gekommen. Da kommt mein Physik Lehrer entgegen (Der mich ja eig. SOWAS von nicht leiden kann...) und sagt mir wie gut ich gespielt hab und was für ein schöner Apfel ich in der hand hab, naja ich lauf so nach Hause und dann vor der Türe kommt mein Physik Lehrer, ich beiß in den Apfel rein und er schenkt mir einen Euro und sagt nur "Hmmhmhm... soo ein schöner Apfel" dann bin ich aufgewacht o0


----------



## schneemaus (27. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> @Inredhel
> Ich würde sagen: Lass die Finger vom Kaffee im Aufenthaltsraum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab an dem Tag keinen Kaffee getrunken, weil im OP viel zu viel los war, eine Not-OP nach der anderen, irgendwie hatten die es an dem Tag alle mit dem sofort operiert werden müssen -.- An Kaffee war da nich zu denken ^^


----------



## komat (28. Mai 2010)

ein traum, der sich früher öfters wiederholt hat, damals war ich 7 oder 8

ich steh auf einer klippe, unter mir der abgrund, ich schaue runter und falle, daraufhin wache ich in meinem bett auf
als ich etwa 9 war hat das urplötzlic haufgehört

das kann vielleicht ein grund sein, warum ich höhenangst habe


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Mai 2010)

Hab dämlich geträumt, meine Mom wäre Alkoholikerin...hab sie im Traum (im Kindheitshaus quasi) mit ner riesen Flasche Schnaps erwischt und sie ihr weggenommen...musste richtig mit ihr diskutieren und ringen, weil sie unbedingt saufen wollte Oo Dabei ist meine Mom die Vernunft und Vorsicht in Person...
Zum Glück hat mich n Kumpel durch nen Telefonanruf aufgeweckt!


----------



## schneemaus (28. Mai 2010)

Ich hab heut nacht was Verrücktes geträumt... Ich war erst zu Hause, hab aber Arbeitsklamotten an gehabt und meinen Hund versorgt, der sich ein Bein gebrochen hatte oO Dann bin ich mit dem in die Tierklinik gefahren, hab ihn da einfach hingelegt und bin weg gefahren, hab mich umgezogen und fand mich plötzlich auf einer Bühne wieder, Notenblätter in der Hand und hab "Ave Maria" gesungen als Solistin von einem Chor... Dann bin ich glücklicherweise aufgewacht, weil mir der Traum doch dezent zu weird war...

Deutung bitte XD


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2010)

Penisfisch schrieb:


> ehm ich habe neulich einen tag vor der deutsch-zap geträumt , dass ich zu meinem mathelehrer gegangen bin und zu ihm meinte , dass ich deutsch schwieriger fände als mathe... er darauf" hast du einen penis?" meine antwort war "ja und damit erwürge ich sie "oO dann bin ich zum glück aufgewacht
> 
> manchmal träum ich auch, dass ich zur schule fahre aber immerwieder zurückfahren muss und so nie ankomme-.-



*hust* ICh wette nen 50ger dass du mit diesem Namen nicht lange überlebst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudelfisch (28. Mai 2010)

ja ich wurde schon angeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es gibt doch wirklich fische die so heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. Mai 2010)

Penisfisch schrieb:


> es gibt doch wirklich fische die so heißen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nudelfisch (28. Mai 2010)

ja genau die
das bild hab ich auch bei css 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (31. Mai 2010)

also in der Nacht von Vorgestern auf Gestern habe ich was verrücktes geträumt.

da ist ein dunkelhäutiger Vampir mit spitzen Ohren in einem Anzug.
Ich ringe den Vampir zu boden und steche permanent mit meinem Holzpflock Löcher in seine Brust, scheine aber dauernd das Herz zu verfehlen.
Der vampir feuert mit einer alten Muskete auf meine Hoden!
Vor Schmerzen lasse ich von ihm ab.
Ich traue mich irgendwan nachzusehen was die Waffe angerichtet hat.
Zum Glück gabs nur nen kleines Loch in der Haut des linken Hodensacks (Ohne das die Hoden verletzt wurden) und ein Loch in meiner Leiste, scheinbar nen schlecht gezielter Durchschuss.
extrem schmerzvoll wars aber trotzdem.

Der rest des Traums und die Erreignisse davor sind nur verschwommen, aber ich glaube der Vampir war erst in meinem Team und wurde dan erst zum Vampir.

Kann jemand den Traum deuten?
*Habe ich unterbewust Angst vor Hodenkrebs?... oder vor Vampiren? xD *


----------



## White_Sky (31. Mai 2010)

Ich träume manchmal davon, dass irgentwo ein Feuer ausbricht : Ich schau aus'm Fenster auf den Horizont und seh da brennt was, gucke weg und wieder hin. Es hat sich in meine Richtung ausgebreitet -.-" und dann nochmal das Gleiche und was geschieht? Das Feuer is in meiner Wohnung o.O


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (31. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> also in der Nacht von Vorgestern auf Gestern habe ich was verrücktes geträumt.
> 
> da ist ein dunkelhäutiger Vampir mit spitzen Ohren in einem Anzug.
> Ich ringe den Vampir zu boden und steche permanent mit meinem Holzpflock Löcher in seine Brust, scheine aber dauernd das Herz zu verfehlen.
> ...



Du hast Angst, durch Twilight schwul zu werden! XD

Nein sry, ich kann nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (31. Mai 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Du hast Angst, durch Twilight schwul zu werden! XD
> 
> Nein sry, ich kann nicht mehr
> 
> ...


also bis jetz habe ich vermieden den mist anszuschauen ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Mai 2010)

Ich träume, dass mein Leben in einem Buch steht, aus dem ein Bär vorliest. Wenn er fertig ist und das Buch schließt, ist mein Leben vorbei.


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Du hast Angst, durch Twilight schwul zu werden! XD




Ohne scheiß jetzt: Kann gut sein.




> Ich träume, dass mein Leben in einem Buch steht, aus dem ein Bär vorliest. Wenn er fertig ist und das Buch schließt, ist mein Leben vorbei.



Der Bär steht fürVertrauen und Mut, aber in diesem Falle eher das Vertrauen. Das Buch Symbolysiert wissen:

Du Vertraust jemandem Nahestehendem ein wichtiges Geheimnis a, er vergisst, dass es ein geheimniss ist, plaudert es aus und du beginnst ,n weil alle es wissen, einen neuen Abschnitt in deinem Leben.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juni 2010)

Es könnte auch sein dass dich ein Bär anfällt, während du ein Buch liest.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte einen irren Traum:
Den ersten teil kenn ich nicht mehr so gut, aber ich bin in einem Riesen-Kaufhaus unterwegs mit vielen bekannten. Als wir von einer Tscheschenen-Gang angegpoebelt werden, rette ich irgendwie alle.
Was mir ausserdem noch aufgefallen ist: Ein klassenkolge spielt paralel zur gesammten handlung des Traumes DSA, und zwar eine Kombi aus PC spiel und PnP spiel. Mein Geo Proffessor ist auch immer irgendwo dabei, und laesst genau wie im RL dauerend sprueche ab.
2 weitere Klassenkollegen (Zocker) begleiten mich durch den Traum mit bescheuerten Kommentren ala Wow-Freak.

Ich lebe in so einer Stadt, und es sieht aus wie ein Riesengrosses Zimmer, das in einen Strand uebergeht.
Zuerst hab ich dauernd stress mit den Mitbewohnern, doch irgendwie loese ich es.
In der Stadt bin ich gerne angesehen.Dort ist so ein Raum, in dem "Endgegner" stehen, und ich besiege immer wieder den staerksten, diesen Wurm aus LoL.
Hier is noch sehr viel passiert, doch ich weiss nicht mehr so genau.
Doch eines Tages bin ich durch "Deutschland" unterwegs, als ich ein Schild bemerke: 
Dieses Land waere nicht mehr deutschland. Dieses Stueck wird in 2 Tagen nicht mehr betretbar sein. Unbefugte sollten sich jetzt schon verpissen.
Ich treffe meinen "Sidekick", eine Frau die aussieht wie die Hauptheldin in  Terminator II auch mit einer Pistole und viel mehr bewaffnet. 
Wir wundern uns warum keine Menschen mehr da sind, und dann kommt eine deutsche Regierungsbeamte.
Sie fordert mich auf ihr zu folgen. In einer riesen-Seilbahn erklaert sie mir das die Boesen einen virus entwickelt haben usw.
Dabei stoesst sie mich dauernd gegen die Wand, bruellt herum beschimpft meine Partnerin.
Vor meinem Geistigen auge seh ich einen Kampfhund, der vor einem Kampf gereizt wird, damit er den gegnern an die gurgel geht.
Oben angekommen sehe ich jede menge zwielichtiger Gestallten... die alle wie irgendwelche LoL Champions aussehen (Die meisten sahen nach Katrina und Evelyn aus...)
Doch ich drehe den Spiess um und  uebergebe dieses Regierungsbeauftragte 2 "Katrinas".
DIese beginne sie zu wickeln (WIe ein Baby!) und zu wiegen. Sie beginnt zu heulen.
Wir steigen in einen Zug,
ab hier bin ich mehrmals aufgewacht und dann wieder eingeschlafen, also ist es ein wenig "Lochig"
Meine Partnerin hat urploetzlich die Regel (OMG das war so bescheuert im Traum-.-)
Den Menschen sind ploetzlich GLiedmassen explodiert (Hm ich hab erst vor kurzem bei Elfenlied eingeschnuppert Oo)
dann ist der erste verwandelt gewesen. Blut kotzend, nahm er einen Scharfen gegenstand und bedrohte alle um ihn herum.
Diese Art zombies schien sowohl reden, als auch waffen bedienen zu koennen.
Ich versuchte ihn mit einem Kopf-Sprungtritt auszuschalten, bekamm aber den ersten Kratzer.
Puh- der virus war nicht uebertragbar!

Rueckblende, ich spiele mit den 2 Zockern ein Spiel, das sich echt anfuehlt: Zombie-Wanted!
Alle Zombies muss ich besiegen, sie verfolgen mich und ich kann kugeln lenken.

SCHNITT
Das selbe passiert wieder. Nur dass diese Zombies EINFACH NICHT STERBEN.
die beiden Typen rennen mit, nerfen mich aber solange bis ich ihnen einen "Eiershot" verpasse. (xDDD)
Das ist die Idee! ich ziele den Zombies nicht mehr auf den Kopf, sondern in die Weichteile! und siehe da, einer nach dem anderen stirbt!
Doch sie sind schneller und ausdauernder als ich, immer wieder schiess ich, immer wieder trifft mich einer.
Und so, in ungewissheit ob ich erfolgreich war, bin ich aufgewacht.


----------



## Davatar (2. Juni 2010)

Edit: Falscher Thread - Post gelöscht, sorry ^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juni 2010)

dragon1, du machst mir Angst^^


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juni 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> dragon1, du machst mir Angst^^



Jeah, wenn es ein film waere, haette ich angst gehabt und abgeschalten...aber der Traum war so abgefahren cool xD


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juni 2010)

Wenn das ein Film wäre, und du der Drehbuchautor, dann wärst du Millionär!
Oder würdest als Boll-Komplize ausgeschumpfen werden.


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Immerhin hast du dich nicht mit einer als Nachtelfe über mit Illidan unterhalten! XD




Doch, hab ich. schon öfter als ich zählen kann...

BTW: Ich hab geträumt, ich würde mit einem Raben um die Wette fliegen kann.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. Juni 2010)

Was träumt ihr bei Vollmond? Ich nichts, da ich bei Vollmond kaum schlafe.


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

Ich träume bei Vollmond von Raben, Pantern und Wölfen. Manchmal seht man noch ein großes Feuer , meist mit einem Salamander (Feuergeist), der mir verrätselte Rats gibt, den ich dann eintschlüsseln darf, zum Beispiel:

 " Bösen Zungen ist zu glauben, manchmal doch den Nächsten nicht." --- EIne Zicke , die ich eigentlich kaum leiden kann, hat in der Schule für mich "gebürgt" und mir damit den Hintern gerettet.

oder

"Such der schwarzen Schwingen Freiheit singend zu dem Sternenlicht"--- "zu dem Sternen singen"-- heißt soviel wie ehrlich sein, das mit den Schwarzen Schwingen schnall ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ISt bei mir allerdings auch bei Neumon, Sonnenwenden udn Walpurgisnacht so. Ich weiß, ist krank, aber hey: Banana-Rama?


----------



## Eboron (24. Juni 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Mein Traum war völlig Banane, ich kann mich nichtmehr ganz an den Traum erinnern, hab aber n paar Fetzen behalten, also n Kollege und ich wir waren auf irgend ner Ferien-Insel, und ich hab aufeinmal Pokemon auf nem Gameboy gezockt und bin immer durchs hohe Gras gelaufen und es ist nichts passiert. Dann aufeinmal mussten wir mit nem Boot über den See fahren um 2 Freundinnen von uns abzuholen oO, aber der See war kein See sondern irgendwie Luft kA wie ich das erklären sollte, also unter uns war sozusagen nichts, dann sind wir halt über den See gefahren, warn schon fast bei unsern Freundinnen angekommen, als aufeinmal das Boot gekentert ist und wir rausgefallen sind, wir sind aber nicht rumgeflogen oder so, nein wir sind in den See gefallen der plötzlich voller Wasser war. Ich hatte tierische Angst zu ertrinken und hab dei Luft angehalten, konnte aber aufeinmal auch unter Wasser atmen, und dann haben uns irgendwelche Leute aus dem See gezogen und genau in dem Moment bin ich aufgewacht. Das war völlig Banane, aber kann mich noch lebhaft an den Traum erinnern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




omg, wenn ich unterwasser bin, hab ich anfangs auch immer Angst zu ertrinke, kann aber dann doch atmen haha

Geil is, wenn man im Traum fliegen kann oder ich hab mal geträumt, dass ich in einem Raum bin und dort konnte ich auswählen, was ich träumen will =D 

Den merkwürdigsten Traum hatte ich erst kürzlich:

Ich lief mit einem Kumpel in der Nacht durch n Dorf und ich hab dann ein UFO gesehen, dass viele kleine grüne Kugeln auf den Boden fallen gelassen hat. Hab zuerst gedacht ich spinne aber der Kumpel hat das zweite UFO dann auch gesehen. Dann sagt er: „Berühr mal deinen Bauch, in meinem bewegt sich was!“

Hab ich also meinen Bauch angefasst und es bewegte sich wirklich etwas darin o.O

Ich würgte dann so eine grüne Schleim-Kugel raus^^

Plötzlich war ich in einem Bunker und Soldaten kamen rein. Man sagte dass Hitler mit den UFO’s die Weltherrschaft an sich gerissen hat o.O

Naja bin dann zum Glück aufgewacht^^

Schon ziemlich merkwürdig =P


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Was träumt ihr bei Vollmond? Ich nichts, da ich bei Vollmond kaum schlafe.



is bei mir auch so )=


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. Juni 2010)

Die Alliierten glaubten ja lange, Hitler sein in Argentinien.

Also von UFO´s habe ich noch nie geträumt. Bin kein Alien-Liebhaber.

Versucht mal im Traum euren rechten Zeigefinger durch eure linke Hand zu stecken.
Wenn das klappt, seit ihr im Traum. Und zwar in einem Klartraum, d.h., ihr könnt den
Traum kontrollieren und ALLES bestimmen. Wer gut ist kann Feuerbälle werfen wie 
im Spiel XD


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Versucht mal im Traum euren rechten Zeigefinger durch eure linke Hand zu stecken.
> Wenn das klappt, seit ihr im Traum. Und zwar in einem Klartraum, d.h., ihr könnt den
> Traum kontrollieren und ALLES bestimmen. Wer gut ist kann Feuerbälle werfen wie
> im Spiel XD



Ich habs noch nie geschafft, absichtlich einen Klartraum herbeizurufen )= 
aber zum Glueck hab ich immer wieder rein zufaellig welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. Juni 2010)

Klarträumen kann man durch verschiedene Techniken. Es gibt Leute, die das gezielt zum lernen nutzen, da
man in der Traumphase sehr viel intensiver lernt. Es gibt beispielsweise Profi-Skater, die im Traum ihre
Half-Pipe vergewaltigen und sich neue Tricks im Traum ausdenken und testen. Kaum aufgewacht, beherrscht
er einen Trick der höchsten Schwierigkeit.


----------



## Littletall (24. Juni 2010)

Ich hab letztens komisch geträumt, der Inhalt ging eigentlich..aber ich erzähl mal:

Ich habe geträumt, ich müsste wieder zu der Arbeit kommen, wo ich längst entlassen worden bin, weil ich eine Aufgaben noch fertig machen musste. Das Büro war plötzlich riesig und es gab 10mal mehr Arbeiter und ich wusste gar nicht, was ich arbeiten soll und hab den anderen nur blöd über die Schulter geguckt.

Dann bin ich aufgewacht, ziemlich entsetzt, denn ich hab diese Stelle gehasst und war heilfroh, eine andere Arbeit zu haben und hab realisiert, das ist ein Traum.

Ja, dann schlaf ich nochmal ein und träume die Fortsetzung von dem Traum...

Dort hat mich meine jetzige Arbeit zur Schnecke gemacht, weil ich einen Tag lang unerreichbar war...


Komisch, wieso träume ich eine Fortsetzung von einem Traum, den ich ganz fürchterlich fand?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. Juni 2010)

Weil er noch nicht zu ende war? Wenn ich morgens aufstehe (von allein, ohne Wecker) klingt der Traum bei
mir öfters nach. Dann "mache" ich ihn beim dösen noch fertig, bevor ich mich vollends aus dem Bett werfe.

Toll ist, wenn man bemerkt, dass man die Geschichte beendet hat, die man am Abend begonnen hat. Ich liebe meine Geschichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (24. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte letzte Nacht ein völlig verrückten Traum... ich träumte, Deutschland wird Weltmeister und ich bin live im Stadion.

Verrückt! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juni 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich hatte letzte Nacht ein völlig verrückten Traum... ich träumte, Deutschland wird Weltmeister und ich bin live im Stadion.
> 
> Verrückt!
> 
> ...




bist du zufällig am 11.07. in Johannesburg?


----------



## Eboron (24. Juni 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Die Alliierten glaubten ja lange, Hitler sein in Argentinien.
> 
> Also von UFO´s habe ich noch nie geträumt. Bin kein Alien-Liebhaber.
> 
> ...




Ich bin auch kein Alienfan, aber die Stelle aus dem Traum mit Hitler und UFO's habe ich glaube ich zumindest aus dem Lied von "Prinz Pi - Keine Liebe"

Geil war auch der Traum, als ich (wie in Halo) gegen 3 andere gekämpft habe
(mit Jetpack und allem drum und dran) haha


----------



## BinaufBlaue (24. Juni 2010)

Träum jeden Tag von einem Geldbaum in meinem Garten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (25. Juni 2010)

Ich träume von Verstand in Deutschland!

.o7


----------



## Dominau (25. Juni 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich träume von Verstand in Deutschland!
> 
> .o7




Krank.


----------



## Reflox (25. Juni 2010)

An Vollmond träume ich immer von so nem komischem Tintenfisch wesen dass immer was in einer Sprache sagt die etwa so klingt: Shlg Shlugll Shlaggl Shllluu schlürf!

Dann sagt er wenn ich es herausfinde fände ich das grösste Glück meines Lebens... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (25. Juni 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> An Vollmond träume ich immer von so nem komischem Tintenfisch wesen dass immer was in einer Sprache sagt die etwa so klingt: Shlg Shlugll Shlaggl Shllluu schlürf!
> 
> Dann sagt er wenn ich es herausfinde fände ich das grösste Glück meines Lebens...
> 
> ...



ZEichne das Vieh mal und scanns ein, vielleicht ist es ein Nymp oder ein Dschinn


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juni 2010)

*Cthulhu*


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Gestern hab ich einen Gorilla überfahren und der hat mich gefressen...


----------



## Mcdead (26. Juni 2010)

Hm alsoe meine Träume sind auch oft sehr schräg.
z.B bin ich zu meinem Kumpel gegangen und aufm Weg saß eine Katze, die mich total psychomäßig angeschaut hat.Also habe ich Steine auf das Vieh geworfen bis es mir total aggro hinterhergerannt ist. Und plötzlich waren überall solche Viecher, ich also zum Kumpel ins Haus, der stand da hat die Tür verriegelt und son Zeug aufm Teppich gekippt und es angezündet so das da ein Feuerkresi war. Dabei hat er dann gemurmelt :"Scheiß Katzendrogen!"
WTF?
Aufjeden Fall kamen die Katzen dann doch rein ich war plötzlich , mitsamt wütendem Katzen mob, in meiner Schule und hab mich im Pc raum verschanzt.

Oder ich bin durch meine Straße gezogen und alle waren tod, erstochen und zwar von....1,5m Killerskorpionen die auf 2 Beinen laufen können?!?!?

Naja und mein neusteer seltsamer Traum war mal wieder unlogisch und ich erinner auch net mehr alles.

Am anfang war ich auf ner richtig fetten Party die so voll war das man kaum vorwärts kam die Party fand in eienr art Kino statt, nur gab ers keine Sitze. Dann kam ich zu einer Dame und wollte meine Wertsachen abgeben, diese Wertsachen bestanden aus einem Rucksack mit futuristischer Technick. Die wollte das aber nicht haben also ab damit in Nebenraum.
Dann bin mit 3 Kumpels aus einem Bus gestiegen, wir haben uns getrennt und ich hab mich mit einem der Beiden aufn Weg zu Aldi gemacht.
Auf einmal war die gesamte Straße voll mit 100erten von Gorillas. Also sind wir zurückgerannt durch ein "Gorillafeld" bis auf einmal so ein ganz dicker Affe mit Gorillababy stand der uns nicht vorbeilassen wollte. Ich also Umweg über ne Wiese gegangen auf der 2 Pferde standen. Diese 2 Pferde wollten mich ärgern und haben mich zurück zur Straße gedrängt so das ich die, vom Gorilla gesetzte, 3 Meter entfernung Unterschritt. Der Gorilla hat nichts gemacht und ich bin vorbei gegangen zurück zum....Krankenwagen mit einer länge eines großen Carawans?!?!?
Da haben dann schon meine Klassenkameraden und Lehrer gewartet und haben sich plötzlich um sämtliche Schulsachen und Wertsachen geprügelt die da waren.
Nun geht der Traum plötzlich in etwas anderes über mit einer seltsamen überleitung die es entweder nicht gab oder ich sie nicht meher erinnere

Auf jeden Fall war ich plötzlich ein Hausmeister/Jäger mit Dackel (Hausmeister Krause??) und bin an einem nebligen Flussufer entlang gegangen um zu einem Baum zu kommen den ich absägen wollte. Da habe ich ein Kollegen getroffen der Ein Vampirotter gejagt hat. Der schwamm plötzlich fröhlich vorbei und war dann, wie mein Kollege auch, verschwunden. Ich also weiter zum baum und habe den abgesägt. Also ab durch Fluss gewatet zu einem Tunnel der durch so eine Art Deich zu einem Fusweg geführt hat.
Dieser Fußweg saß voller Punks und linksorientierter die mich alle böse angestarrt haben ( Ich war übrigends wieder ganz normal gekleidet und kein Jäger/Hausmeister)
Plötzlich war ich bei einem Kino (besagtes Kino wie am anfang)Undes war geschlossen, wegen Vatertag.Da schrie Plötzlich eine Punkerin los das das alles meine Schuld sei das das Kino geschlossen sei und begründete das irgendwie mit der Party am anfang. Eine Kassiererin erklärte ihr das es aufgrund eines Feiertages geschlossen sei was sie abe rnicht hören wollte.

Und dann hat der Wecker geklingelt.


Ich hab schon viele solche Träume gehabt aber ich erinner mich ent mehr an alle.
Und btw das Phänomen,dass ich etwas träume und das dann passiert , meistens ist es bei mir eine Szene von ca 4 sekunden das ich z.B mit Kumpels aufm Schulhof stehe und rede, das kenne ich auch.
Aber das ist ja vielleicht auch einfach ein Dejavu?


----------



## Ralevor (27. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jep, das ist Cthulhu. Meinst du das @Reflox?

Nun zu mir:
Nachdem ich auf der Nintendo64 'Lylat Wars' die schweren Missionen anpackte, scheiterte ich beim 2ten ''Modus'' des Endbosses ( Andross ). Wers kennt, weiss wovon ich rede. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie auch immer, danach träumte ich etwa eine Woche lang, dass mich fliegende Riesengehirne verfolgen würden.

PS: Damals war ich etwa 6 Jahre alt. >.<


----------



## Reflox (27. Juni 2010)

Ralevor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Jep, das ist Cthulhu. Meinst du das @Reflox?



Nee der sprach nicht zu mir... war aber gestern in meinen Träumen... der sass hinter dem Haupttor eingekerkert... Was soll er darstellen?


----------



## Soladra (28. Juni 2010)

Jetzt weißt dus^^


----------



## Reflox (28. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Jetzt weißt dus^^



mhm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (28. Juni 2010)

nd einiges Mehr, du schoki-Nose


----------



## Reflox (28. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> nd einiges Mehr, du schoki-Nose



wieder mhm^^


----------



## Soladra (28. Juni 2010)

Verfickte Scheiße, wie viele von euch darf ich dnn noch als Medium erkennen???


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube ich darf mich zu den Glücklichen zählen die nur sehr selten Träumen (10 Jahre alter Traumfänger sei dank). Nur an einem Traum erinnere ich mich den ich als Kind hatte:

Ich wurde von Wölfen verfolgt und am Ende ist der größte von denen auf mich gehüpft und hat mir ins Gesicht geknurrt. Dann bin ich schweißgebadet aufgewacht.

Deutung bitte Soladra. Falls du es nicht deutest weiß ich auch nicht mehr. Meine Mutter hat ein sehr altes Traumdeuterbuch auf Kroatisch geschrieben. Manche verwandte rufen ab und zu an damit sie Träume deutet. Nur meine Träume will sie nicht deuten. Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Verfickte Scheiße, wie viele von euch darf ich dnn noch als Medium erkennen???



Bitte was für ein Quark?


----------



## mastergamer (29. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Verfickte Scheiße, wie viele von euch darf ich dnn noch als Medium erkennen???



Wenn du bloß' wüsstest, was die meisten von Dir ... - Ach, ich lass' es einfach gut sein. 

Mein Traum gestern Nacht:

Ich ging eine schräge Straße hinauf. Es war Dunkel und ich habe _garnichts_ gesehen. Ich habe nur gehofft, dass ein Auto (mit Licht) vorbeifährt, damit Ich zumindest für einen Augenblick sehen kann, wo Ich bin. Aber es ist ein Moped (?!) an mir vorbeigedüst. Und ja, die Straße, als sie vom Scheinwerfer des Mopeds' erhellt wurde, erkannte Ich tatsächlich wieder. Jedenfalls ist dann später ein Mann über mich hergefallen. Machte Affengeräusche und schlug' mir ins Gesicht. Resultat: Ich bin aufgewacht!


----------



## Alion (29. Juni 2010)

Ich träume eigentlich fast jede nacht. Alpträume hatte ich jedoch schon lange nicht mehr. Meistens sind meine Träume vollkommen sinnlos und teilweise echt krank.

z.b. letzte nacht: Ich bin der Kapitän eines U-boots und muss mit meiner Manschaft, die ich durch die Torpedorohre abfeuer, einen sich am Strand
stehenden Laden für Homeopatische Heilmedizin beschiessen, da dieser mir altes Ketchup verkauft haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich wurde von Wölfen verfolgt und am Ende ist der größte von denen auf mich gehüpft und hat mir ins Gesicht geknurrt. Dann bin ich schweißgebadet aufgewacht.



gerade über Wölfe gibt es doch eine Menge von Traumdeutungen.da kann man viel googeln.hier eine allgemeine Aussage zu Wölfen in Träumen:

Der Wolf ist in natura ein sehr gefährliches Tier. Im Traum erscheint er als Zeichen für Rücksichtslosigkeit, Aggressivität und Triebhaftigkeit. Der Wolf im Traum deutet auf das Unbezähmbare in uns hin, auf das zweite Ich, mit dem wir im ständigen Kampf liegen, auf den Spannungszustand der Seele. Träume von Wölfen sollten uns veranlassen, mit uns selbst ins reine zu kommen.


----------



## The Paladin (29. Juni 2010)

Hm, "mit uns selbst ins Reine zu kommen". Ich bin mit mir ins Reine gekommen, seit dem ich den Traumfänger habe, habe ich keine schlimmen Alpträume gehabt. Noch dazu habe ich nie schwarze Magie benutzt und Gott in Frage gestellt habe ich auch nur ein mal als es mir scheiße ging. Die Antwort war ziemlich starker Wind der mich fast umgehauen hat.

Ich liebe es keine Alpträume mehr zu haben. 

Eins kann ich zur Traumdeutung hinzufügen, man träumt meistens über etwas was uns beschäftigt oder was am Tag passiert ist. Dementsprechend sollte man vor dem einschlafen stark an nichts denken. So mache ich das ^^


----------



## Littletall (29. Juni 2010)

Tja, heute nacht habe ich sehr spektakulär geträumt...

Ich habe geträumt, ich würde Pfannkuchen kochen, aber die Eier wollten sich nicht richtig mit dem Teig verbinden.

Immer, wenn ich sowas träume, passiert mir das in einigen Wochen tatsächlich...jetzt bin ich mal echt gespannt auf meine nächsten Pfannkuchen.


----------



## Fipsin (29. Juni 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Topic: Hm ein komischer Traum... Also ich finds immer komisch, wenn ich etwas ganz alltaegliches traeume,
> z.B dass ich mich im Unterricht zu einer bestimmten Frage melde.
> Etwa ein bis zwei Monate spaeter passiert dann genau das, wovon ich getraeumt habe.
> Bis dahin hab ich den Traum allerdings schon vergessen, und erinnere mich erst nach dem Moment, so dass ich nie Gelegenhei bekome, etwas zu aendern.






skyline930 schrieb:


> Jaaa geht mir genauso!!
> Mein wirklich verrücktester Traum war als ich einen Tag komplett im Traum durchlebt hab, dann als ich mich im Traum schlafen gelegt hab bin ich vom Wecker im echten Leben aufgewacht - und hab meinen geträumten Tag nochmal durchlebt, und alles ist fast genauso passiert oO




Hab ich auch Manchmal, mittlerweile bin ich auf den Entschluss gekommen
ich hab nur Einbildungen doch es erschreckt immer noch...


Der Merkwürdisgtse Traum(e):
Ca zwischen 4-8Jahren hatte ich Träume von was was ich net dueten kann,
Zeit und Größe, ich weiß nur das meine Hände sich danach immer komisch
anfühlten und so ein Beklemmendes Gefühl über mich kamm, manchmal
wars sogar der selbe Traum und einmal hab ich was gemerkt ich muss weitere
400Jahre Warten oder so und das hat mich in entsetzen versetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Der beste Traum 4ever,
Ist auch merkwürdig. Ich kamm an ein Haus wo ich irgendwie mit einer 
zusammen war. Dan war ich auf einmal mit ihrer schöneren Schwester 
zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Dessen Bild sich schwer in mein Unterbewusstsein 
eingebrägt hat und ich immer noch irgendwie Suche^^. Jedenfals 
musste ich danach mit einer Art-Formel 1Auto auf einer Autobahn die auf
der Chinseischen Mauer gebaut war gegen einen Anderen ein Rennen 
fahren und Gewinnen <----WTF, 

Naja ich such weiter in meinen Träumen nach derjenigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenns geht Deuten^^

P.S ich bin Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juli 2010)

ALTER das war n kranker traum Oo

ich muss als maskierter Raecher in ein KZ eindringen, um Blutrache an den Nazis zu nehmen, dafuer das sie Jesus getoetet haben Oo
Auf dem weg dorthin ist Saeure die total Zersetzend ist und wie weisses Pulver aussieht -> "Acid"
Dort angekommen muss ich noch 2 Tage oder so unbekannt bleiben mit meinem Schwarzen hut, rosa Brille und EInem Mantel...
Keiner darf meine Indentitaet rausfinden, weil sie mich sonst _nicht meht ernstnehmen wuerden. _
Der Lageraufseher ist mein Geo lehrer vom Vorjahr Oo 
Irgendwie versuchen sich die Nazis von ihrer strafe zu druecken indem sie sich entschuldigen und auf einmal nett sind Oo
Ich metzle sie aber irgendwie ab.
Danach wird mir gezeigt das Jesus eigentlich n fettes Kind ist, das von 5 anderen Kleinkindern fertiggemacht wird weil sie neidisch sind dass er alles bekommt was er will und Lolis herbeizaubern kann...

OMGWTFLOLOLOLOLOLWTFH!?




btw, kennt ihr dieses Gefuehl im schlaf, von wegen "ich werde bald aufwachen"?
Danach hab ich oft noch kurz einen Klartraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ALTER das war n kranker traum Oo
> 
> ich muss als maskierter Raecher in ein KZ eindringen, um Blutrache an den Nazis zu nehmen, dafuer das sie Jesus getoetet haben Oo
> Auf dem weg dorthin ist Saeure die total Zersetzend ist und wie weisses Pulver aussieht -> "Acid"
> ...



WTF?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> WTF?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab schon krasse Traueume ...


----------



## Seph018 (5. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte gestern meinen ersten Klartraum. Also diesmal kein Möchtegern-Klartraum. Ich hab meine Hand angesehen und gemerkt, hey du hast ja 7 Finger. Als ich dann kapiert habe, dass ich träume, stand ich erstmal ein bisschen rum und hab überlegt was ich denn nun tue. Mir fiel nichts ein, also tat ich das, was sie alle tun: Ich flog durch die Luft... War leider extrem unspektakulär, da würde ich fast meinen, mein Gehirn soll lieber die Träume machen als ich! Für meinen nächsten Klartraum habe ich aber schon eine Idee..


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Dragon, du solltest vor dem schlafen weniger Gras rauchen x.X

Aber das mit dem "Bald aufwachen" habe ich auch... aber ich hab oft auch das ich nen stumpfsinn träume und genau weiss ich träume nur, dann versuche ich aufzuwachen aber es klappt nicht 

beliebt ist ja auch "ich schlaf schlafen und dort träumen das man träumt" ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dragon, du solltest vor dem schlafen weniger Gras rauchen x.X



nein, er sollte seine träume als drehbücher verkaufen^^


dann kommt vll am ende noch sowas wie 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q8LV1S2q2GA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 raus XDD


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

The New York Times: _"Nicht einmal die Verwandten der Darsteller werden diesen Film interessant finden."_
owned


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> The New York Times: _"Nicht einmal die Verwandten der Darsteller werden diesen Film interessant finden."_
> owned



war das erste, was mir beim wikiartikel ins auge fiel^^


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> war das erste, was mir beim wikiartikel ins auge fiel^^



die kritik ist ma so hart ne :'D "Nichtmal die Verwandten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Juli 2010)

Pass auf... nachher sieht jemand, das dieser Film irgendwo wieder hochgeholt wurde und dann gibt es die Fortsetzung "Surf Nazis From Hell"...


----------



## ♥♥♥♥ (6. Juli 2010)

Ich mag den Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe einmal geträumt, dass mein Haus von Hunden angegriffen wurde und ich musste mich mit einem Pappschwert verteidigen. Am Ende sind die Hunde wieder gegangen.
Kann das vielleicht jemand deuten?


----------



## LaVerne (6. Juli 2010)

Für mich der intensivste und interessanteste Traum, den ich jemals hatte - und sehr lehrreich über mich selbst, weil ich das Gefühl hatte, es tatsächlich zu erleben:

Ich sitze in einem abstürzenden Flugzeug. Alles kreischt und rennt - inklusive meines Vaters, der nur noch eine Fratze aus Furcht zeigt - panisch und voller Todesangst durch das Flugzeug. Ich habe zwar eine Höllenangst, aber nicht vor dem Tod. Ich weiß, daß ich gleich sterben werde, fürchte mich aber fast ausschließlich vor den Schmerzen beim Aufprall. Verwundert betrachte ich das Szenario und frage mich, was diese Schreierei bringen soll, wenn das Ende doch absolut unausweichlich und fern unserer Kontrolle ist. 

Ich setze mich auf den Sitz und krümme mich zusammen - und weiß doch, daß ich eigentlich aus dem Fenster schauen sollte, weil das die letzten Augenblicke sind, die ich vielleicht jemals wahrnehmen werde, weil nach dem Tod eventuell gar nichts mehr ist. Während ich die Augen schließe, um bloß nicht mitzubekommen, wann ich auf dem Boden aufpralle, ist mir bewußt, daß ich gerade das "Leben" betrüge, weil ich eben nicht mehr versuche, die letzten Augenblicke auf dieser Welt in mich aufzunehmen: Meine Angst vor den Schmerzen ist viel zu groß; ich hoffe, daß ich vom gewaltsamen Sterben nichts mehr mitbekomme. Die Angst und das Gefühl, unkontrolliert zu fallen, werden mit jeder Sekunde stärker; ich möchte nur noch, daß es schmerzlos vorbei ist.

In einem Sekundenbruchteil verstummen alle Geräusche und ich weiß, wir sind aufgeschlagen. Wirklichen körperlichen Schmerz gibt es keinen - ich bekomme keine Luft mehr und kann nicht atmen. Ich ertrinke in einem Augenblick und das Gefühl ist schrecklich - bis es vorübergeht und in einer Art Leichtigkeit endet und ich mich der Vorfreude hingebe, zu erfahren, ob es tatsächlich noch etwas nach dem Leben gibt. Ein Gedanke schießt mir durch den Kopf: "Sterben ist überhaupt nicht so schlimm!"

Wie in Träumen üblich erlebe ich einen Szenenwechsel im Moment meines "Todes": Ich sitze mit meiner Schwester vor einem Röhrenfernseher, der nur Rauschen anzeigt. In dem Moment bin ich aufgewacht: Nicht weil der Traum so schrecklich war, sondern weil ich verdammt wütend über diesen Betrug wurde: Ich wollte wissen, ob und was danach kommt.

Nun, lehrreich war dieser Traum in vielerlei Hinsicht, zumal er für mich im Moment des Erlebens absolute Realität war: a) Ich neige auch in Extremsituationen nicht zur Panik, sondern bin noch in der Lage, meine Umwelt sowie meine Chancen zu analysieren; b) ich bin kein Heuchler, was meine "Glaubenseinstellung" betrifft: Selbst im Angesicht des Todes fing ich nicht an, zu irgendeinem Gott zu beten, sondern war nur neugierig, ob und in welcher Form da überhaupt noch was kommen sollte - Agnostiker bis zum Schluß!; c) ich bin insofern ein Feigling, als das ich nicht bis zum Schluß aus dem Fenster geschaut habe, um die letzten Augenblicke auf dieser Erde noch in mich aufzunehmen; d) auch in mir steckt eine Menge Todessehnsucht, denn sonst wäre ich nicht verdammt wütend aufgewacht, weil ich mich um die letzte Erkenntnis betrogen gesehen habe, sondern glücklich, weil ich überhaupt noch lebe.

Das ist mein bisher wichtigster und intensivster Traum. Daneben "leide" ich unter zwei immer und immer wiederkehrenden Träumen:

Ich wache auf (natürlich träume ich noch) und kein Lichtschalter in der dunklen Bude funktioniert. Unausweichlich in diesem Traum ist, daß irgendwann der Schatten einer Person den Raum betritt. Manchmal wache ich im Traum auf, bevor die Person erscheint - nur um festzustellen, daß der Lichtschalter wieder nicht funktioniert. Der Augenblick, bis der "Schatten" erscheint, ist Horror pur - oder vielmehr war. Irgendwann im Traum hatte ich keine Lust mehr, mir von dieser Person Angst machen zu lassen, und habe sie angebrüllt und weggestoßen. Seitdem habe ich nur noch wenige Male diesen Traum gehabt - und wußte dann immer, daß ich diesen Schatten "besiegen" kann.

Ein anderer immer wiederkehrender Traum, den ich längst ad acta gelegt zu haben glaubte, ist mir erst kürzlich wiederbegegnet: Ich sitze in der Schule und warte auf die Notenvergabe - und hoffe, versetzt zu werden. Teilweise vermischte sich dieser Traum früher mit einer unglaublich wichtigen Klassenarbeit, die über meine Versetzung entscheiden sollte: Ich konnte einfach nichts zu Papier bringen, während die Minuten verstrichen. In der träumerischen Realität hing an dieser Versetzung meine gesamte Zukunft; jedesmal scheiterte ich. Der Traum hörte auf, als mir im Schlaf mein derzeitiges Leben bewußt wurde: Ich brauchte diese verdammte Versetzung doch gar nicht; mein Leben hatte sich doch längst ohne den Weg zum Abi verdammt positiv entwickelt.

Erst kürzlich tauchte diese Situation wieder auf - und mir wurde auch bald im Traum bewußt, daß dieser Abschluß schon seit 20 Jahren völlig unwichtig ist - allerdings dachte ich im Traum, wie unsinnig es doch ist, mich immer und immer wieder zeitweilig auf die Schulbank zu setzen und vor einem unsinnigen Abschluß zu zittern, nachdem mein Leben längst einen anderen Weg gegangen ist. 

Danach wurde es apokalyptisch und drehte völlig ab; wie in einem Episodenfilm erlebte ich Ausschnitte aus einer Welt, die sich in den mehr als 20 Jahren nach meinem Schulweggang völlig anders entwickelt hatte: Gnadenlose Sonne brannte auf Slums ohne Strom nieder, in das sich Fernsehteams nur schwer bewaffnet trauten. Ein solches Team bewegte sich auf einen Mann zu, der - das wußte ich aus unerfindlichen Gründen - gerade zwei Jahre wegen Mordes abgesessen hatte (ein Menschenleben galt in dieser Welt so gut wie nichts). Aus Angst griff er zu einem Revolver, der auf dem Auto lag - mein alter Ford, den ich mal ein halbes Jahr gefahren bin - und wurde vom Kamerateam grinsend erschossen.
Ein weiterer Mann rettete des Nachts seine Freundin aus den Händen einer Gang, in dem er den behinderten Bruder des Anführers, der weder Beine noch Arme hatte, an sein Auto band und hinter sich herschleifte und danach anderweitig folterte. Nach einem Szenenwechsel, in dem die beiden durch diese Welt irrten, die nur aus Sonne, Asphalt und Müll bestand, nervte das Mädel ihren Freund so sehr, daß er sie brutal tottrat (ich fühlte übrigens bei der Betrachtung wenig; ich beobachtete nur, war allerdings von der Gewalt geschockt).
Szenenwechsel - irgendein Typ behauptete in der Wohnung, in der ich mich plötzlich mitsamt einer längst fast vergessenen Exfreundin befand, er sei mein Vater und blutete dabei aus allen möglichen Wunden (gut möglich, daß es sich dabei sogar um eine sehr junge Ausgabe meines Dads handelte). Wir gingen dazu über, den Berg an Müll, der sich in der Wohnung befand, in eine Maschine zu stopfen, die das ganze Zeug auf Erbsengröße kleinpreßte. Mein "Vater" zerrieb eine solche Erbse und bedauerte, daß man dieses Zeug nicht anderweitig nutzte, während draußen Sirenen aufheulten und Schüsse losknallten.

Würde ich meine Träume verfilmen dürfen, könnten ein Jodorowsky oder ein Lynch einpacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Der schönste wiederkehrende Traum ist allerdings jener, in denen ich fliegen kann. Da schlage ich nicht mit den Flügeln, sondern kann mich fallen lassen und einfach schweben. Mit ein wenig Übung im Traum ist es mir dann möglich, einfach in jede Richtung zu schweben, die ich möchte - mit zeitweiligem Schwindelgefühl, weil manchmal der Körper so leicht wird, daß es mich wegzuwehen droht.

Edit: "Surf Nazis must die" ist übrigens bei Troma erschienen, ist aber keine Eigenproduktion des Teams um Kaufman, der solche Perlen wie "Toxic Avenger" oder "Terror Firma" auf dem Gewissen hat. Der Streifen hat zwar einige wenige überaus komischen Momente, ist insgesamt jedoch lahm. Im Trash-Bereich gibt es wesentlich unterhaltsamere Filme - wie etwa "Killer Klowns from outer space" sowie der jede Skala nach unten durchschlagende "Plankton", der ein paar der "besten" Filmdialoge aller Zeiten bietet.


----------



## Soladra (6. Juli 2010)

&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; schrieb:


> Ich mag den Thread.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie sahen die Hunde denn aus?

@Vorposter

Gratulation, sie hatten gerade eine Einsicht. Der Tod ist nicht schlimm,Sterben tut nicht weh,ezetera. Relativ Standart. Wenn du mehr wissen willst,PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das zweite zeigt, dass du irgendwo dann doch noch Angst davor hast.

Das letzte ist das einzige, dass man richtig richtig einfach deuten kann: Du hängst etwas altem nach und verpasst damit die Wirklichkeit. Man könnte es mit den ersten beiden Träumen verbinden. Demnach würdest du zwar einen Neuanfang wagen, aber trotzdem den anderen Zeiten nachhängen.


----------



## LaVerne (6. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Gratulation, sie hatten gerade eine Einsicht. Der Tod ist nicht schlimm,Sterben tut nicht weh,ezetera. Relativ Standart. Wenn du mehr wissen willst,PM an mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es geht nicht um Standardeinsichten, die jeder vor sich hinsagt. Es geht um das "aktive Erleben" - und Träume sind, wenn sie denn als Realität erscheinen, quasi ein "virtueller Spielplatz", in dem man seine Handlungsweisen in Extremsituationen erkennen kann. Solange man eine Sache nicht erlebt hat, kann man schwätzen und Meinungen vertreten, wie man möchte - wie man sich tatsächlich verhält und in der Situation denkt, ist eine ganz andere Sache. 



> Das letzte ist das einzige, dass man richtig richtig einfach deuten kann: Du hängst etwas altem nach und verpasst damit die Wirklichkeit. Man könnte es mit den ersten beiden Träumen verbinden. Demnach würdest du zwar einen Neuanfang wagen, aber trotzdem den anderen Zeiten nachhängen.



Solange man die Person hinter den Träumen nicht kennt, ist Traumdeuterei völlig was für den Hintern und genauso "realitätsnah" wie ein Horoskop in der Tageszeitung. Ich würde mich davor hüten, Allgemeinplätze und Standardsymboliken auf Träume anderer Poster anzuwenden, von denen ich keinerlei Ahnung habe. Das wäre wie "Rorschach Testing" bei einer absolut fremden Person und damit Dummschwätzerei.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juli 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Nun, lehrreich war dieser Traum in vielerlei Hinsicht, zumal er für mich im Moment des Erlebens absolute Realität war: a) Ich neige auch in Extremsituationen nicht zur Panik, sondern bin noch in der Lage, meine Umwelt sowie meine Chancen zu analysieren; b) ich bin kein Heuchler, was meine "Glaubenseinstellung" betrifft: Selbst im Angesicht des Todes fing ich nicht an, zu irgendeinem Gott zu beten, sondern war nur neugierig, ob und in welcher Form da überhaupt noch was kommen sollte - Agnostiker bis zum Schluß!; c) ich bin insofern ein Feigling, als das ich nicht bis zum Schluß aus dem Fenster geschaut habe, um die letzten Augenblicke auf dieser Erde noch in mich aufzunehmen; d) auch in mir steckt eine Menge Todessehnsucht, denn sonst wäre ich nicht verdammt wütend aufgewacht, weil ich mich um die letzte Erkenntnis betrogen gesehen habe, sondern glücklich, weil ich überhaupt noch lebe.




dein traum und deine Erkenntnis dazu sind für mich in zweierlei Hinsicht sehr interessant:zum einen weil ich fest überzeugt davon bin,genauso wie du hier beschreibst reagieren würde und ich auch sehr neugierig auf das "danach" wäre,gleichzeitig aber auch feige wäre alles in allerletzter Konsequenz wahrzunehmen(obwohl ich da immer noch ein bischen zweifel) und wohl auch "genervt" von den schreienden und panischen Menschen um mich herum wäre

udn zum anderen habe ich auch ein Traum vom "Schattenmann".aber so das ich weiss das er mich nicht berühren darf,weil ich sonst sofort sterben würde.in dem Traum dazu hatte ich so eine art "Spinnensinn" wie Spiderman wenn er sich mir näherte.dann dachte ich an ihn udn er wurde zum Nordpol(Südpol?) zurück "teleportiert" udn began seinen Weg zu mir von neuem.in meinen wachträumen denke ich ab und zu an den Traum udn denke der Schattenmann wurde in diesem Moment wieder in die Eiswüste zurückteleportiert...bis der Sinn irgendwann nicht mehr funktioniert...und das ist dann das Ende...


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Juli 2010)

Okay heute war es verwirrend...

Ich ging spät Abends nach Hause, allerdings dorthin wo wir mal gewohnt hatten... mit irgendwem den ich nicht kenne, der in diesem Traum aber offensichtlich, in unserer alten Wohnung wohnt allerdings Darth Vader mit seiner Frau (diesmal ist er allerdings nicht Anakin Skywalker sondern heißt Johnathan McNamara), die ihn rausgeschmissen hat und für ihn gerade als ich an der Tür ankomme einen neuen Briefkasten von innen her anbringt.

Dann hören mein Kumpel und ich aus dem Gegenüberliegenden Parkhaus Geräusche und wir wollen das Nachprüfen, wir schleichen uns also hinein um die Quelle zu suchen und treffen aber kurz darauf auf die Polizei und das ganze entwickelt sich zu einem THW-Einsatz, kurz darauf finden wir die Quelle der Geräusche.
Es sind marodierende Klingonen in das Parkhaus eingedrungen, warum auch immer und wir versuchen sie mit der Polizei zusammen, zusammen zu treiben um sie festzunehmen...
Die Gruppe soll dann über eine recht unfertige Metalltreppe nach oben gehen, allerdings habe ich viel zu viel Schiss dafür, weil das Ding schon bei "normalen" Personen arg wackelt, bzw. die Treppenstufen...

Mein Kumpel, ein Polizist und ich kommen dann durch die Dunkelheit in einige Büros (wir sind immernoch im Parkhaus) und verschanzen uns erstmal dort, der Polizist findet dort in einigen Schubladen Mini-iPads die er uns schenkt.
Keiner weiß so recht was wir eigentlich tun, so bleiben wir erstmal in den Büros und spielen mit den Mini-iPads herum um sie ein wenig zu erforschen, dann kommt eine Frau, die erstmal in einer Dusche, duschen geht...

Sie läuft dann erstmal so Nass durch die Büros bevor sie sich extrem komische Sachen anzieht und wir langsam aufbrechen, da die Polizei offensichtlich die Klingonen festgenommen hat. Wir räumen also die Büros auf, sind aber unsicher was die Mini-iPads angeht und ob das auch niemand mitkriegt, weil man weiß ja, dass das THW und die Polizei da war, doch wir entschließen uns sie einfach zu behalten und dann Wach ich auf ^^


----------



## Rikkui (6. Juli 2010)

also in meinem Traum war ich... nackt... und... ja... höhö


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte schon mehrmals traeume, in denen ich tot war... angst hatte ich nie, immer nur dieses gefuehl, "Was passiert jetzt wohl?"


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> erneut verworrener Traum



Selor,du und deine Träume...aber erstmal gz zu den i-pads

du guckst wahrlich zu viel Star Trek..."marodierende Klingonen"...zu geil...
aber irgendwas fehlt am anfang in deinen satz...da schreibst du:..."der in diesem Traum aber offensichtlich"...udn dann kommt "in unser alten wohnung wohnt darth vader(was hat der mit Star trek zu tun?oder hast du fremdgeschaut?)"...aber du wolltest bestimmt schreiben : in diesem traum dein kumpel ist


----------



## White_Sky (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hab da mal so vor-vorgestern geträumt, dass es bei uns gewittert hat. Richtig stark und die ganze Zeit lautes Donner + grauschwarze Wolken und kein Himmel zu sehen. Ich saß da so auf meinem Balkon und da sehe ich, dass da 2 riesige graue Gewitterwolken aufeinander knallen und plötzlich eine Art 'Blitznova' entstand (also das war jetzt zwischen übermir und dem Horizont) und gleichzeitig weitere kleine Blitze unter der Nova, die irgentwo eingeschlagen sind und ein Donner der die Lautstärke aller anderen Donner übertrumpfte. Nach der Nova war plötzlich nichts... kein Blitz, kein Donner nur die grauschwarzen Gewitterwolken die den Himmel verdunkelten. Dann bin ich aufgewacht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Selor,du und deine Träume...aber erstmal gz zu den i-pads
> 
> du guckst wahrlich zu viel Star Trek..."marodierende Klingonen"...zu geil...
> aber irgendwas fehlt am anfang in deinen satz...da schreibst du:..."der in diesem Traum aber offensichtlich"...udn dann kommt "in unser alten wohnung wohnt darth vader(was hat der mit Star trek zu tun?oder hast du fremdgeschaut?)"...aber du wolltest bestimmt schreiben : in diesem traum dein kumpel ist



Äh ja genau, das fehlt da ^^

Ich weiß auch nicht warum Darth Vader drin vorkam und vorallendingen warum er von seiner Frau rausgeschmissen wurde ^^


----------



## Tabuno (6. Juli 2010)

Mein merkwürdigster Traum war, als ich einmal von einem sehr hohen Gebäude runter gesprungen bin und kurz vor dem Aufprall aufgewacht bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. Juli 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Mein merkwürdigster Traum war, als ich einmal von einem sehr hohen Gebäude runter gesprungen bin und kurz vor dem Aufprall aufgewacht bin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du glücklicher, wenn ich solche Träume hab, fall ich vom Bett und wach genau beim Aufprall auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also Traum>Fuuuu ich Falle....>Aufprall - In echtzeit läuft es gleichzeitig so ab Edou bewegt sich im bett>edou fällt>aufprall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur ich wach erst auf wenn ich aufm boden liege :<<<
/e Warum wach ich auch nicht früher auf *Kopf>Tisch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab letzte Woche geträumt, ich wäre mit meinen Eltern, meinem Onkel, meiner Tante und meinen beiden kleinen Cousinen in Holland im Urlaub. Da wären wir von Holländern gezwungen worden, die NEUE Nationalhymne der Niederlande zu singen, nämlich Ik ben verliefd von Sieneke (Das Lied is so geil XD).
Wir haben auf jeden Fall angeblich irgendwas falsch ausgesprochen oder betont und wurden daraufhin von wütenden Holländern für immer aus den Niederlanden verbannt. Aber als Wegzehrung haben sie uns 5kg (!!!) Marihuana mitgegeben. ALS WEGZEHRUNG!!!
Ja dann bin ich leider aufgewacht. Aber bei dem Traum wüsst ich tatsächlich gern mal, was der bedeuten soll XD


----------



## Reflox (6. Juli 2010)

ich hab vor ner Woche glaube ich das hier geträumt:

Ich beschütze ein Mädchen im Flughafen vor einer Horde verschwommener Gestalten. *plopp* bin ich in einem Holzhaus schaue aus dem Fenster wo ein weisser Liefer/Eiswagen davon fährt, und ich dabei heule. 

Deuten bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (6. Juli 2010)

Du wirst das, was du beschützen willst. Und jetzt kann keiner Meckern, weil ich dank ICQ Reflox halbwechs kenne


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Juli 2010)

Reflox wird ein Mädchen?


----------



## Independent (7. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mal geträumt, wie 50Cent auf einer 30m langen Gitarre "Come As You Are" von Nirvana singt. Im Traum fand ich das so rührend, dass ich geflennt habe Oo


----------



## Xanathoran (7. Juli 2010)

Indi, wicked! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Träume sind immer komsich, deswegen find ich das normal ;-)


----------



## Reflox (8. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Reflox wird ein Mädchen?



Glaube ich nach meinem heutigen Traum nicht, den ich hier nicht preisgeben sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2010)

Nee, er kann irgendwas beschützen wollen, und ddem wird er dan immer ähnlicher. Das kann ein Tier sein, das kann ien Freund sein, das kan ein Verwanter, aber acu jemand wildfemdes sein


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. Juli 2010)

http://z0r.de/1208

Viel Spaß beim träumen....aber jetzt mal ehrlich: wie würdet ihr euch fühlen, wenn ihr SOWAS träumen würdet???


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2010)

ich würde mir denken:
"Ok, die Pillen von gestern sollte ich öfters nehmen."


----------



## Volcon (9. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/1208
> 
> Viel Spaß beim träumen....aber jetzt mal ehrlich: wie würdet ihr euch fühlen, wenn ihr SOWAS träumen würdet???




ICH KANN NICHT MEHR SCHLAFEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Süßer_WoW_Boy_13 (9. Juli 2010)

ich hatte heute einen traum, da musste ich 300 Pfannkuchen nacheinander Essen. Habs nicht geschafft und kam mit Magenschmerzen ins Krankenhaus


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2010)

wtf süßer wow boy ich glaub mich tritt n pferd Oo


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2010)

Süßer_WoW_Boy_13 schrieb:


> ich hatte heute einen traum, da musste ich 300 Pfannkuchen nacheinander Essen. Habs nicht geschafft und kam mit Magenschmerzen ins Krankenhaus



Magst du Pfannkuchen?


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juli 2010)

also ich hatte echt ein abgefahrenen traum...zumindest hoffe ich,dass es einer war...
in diesem Traum schwebe ich als Geist über den bett und schaue auf meine Frau und mich herunter.wirkte total echt und ich fand es fast komisch da so zu schweben...
doch plötzlich spürte ich eine unglaublich starke und unheimliche Präsenz.ich kann dieses gefühl  nicht genau erklären,aber in meinem Traum hatte ich das gefühl das die Schwärze zunimmt und sich so weit verdichtet als wäre sie fast stofflich was den Raum noch viel dunkler machte als er zur Nachtzeit halt eh schon ist...
aber nicht nur die Dunkelheit wirkte bedrohlich sondern das etwas was aus dem hintergrund näher rückte. diese Präsenz füllte meine Seele mit solch einer Angst aus,dass sogar mein Geist sich nicht mehr bewegen konnte...
starr vor Angst bemerkte ich das ich zumindest die Augen noch bis zum Augenwinkel verdrehen konnte udn ich sah das dieses Etwas von einer Korona aus Dunkelheit umgeben war,die gleichzeitig so finster udn abstossend war,das mir übel wurde sobald ich sie erblickte....doch die Faszination des Grauens liess mich trotzdem die Augen darauf gerichtet...
langsam kam es näher und ich wollte jetzt sehen was es was,aber auf einmal,wie eine Eingebung wusste ich,dass wenn ich es wirklich erblicken würde, ich von diesem Schrecken augenblicklich in den Wahnsinn getrieben worden wäre und drehte meine Augen kurz bevor ich ES sah weg und ein leichter Seufzer der Angst verliess meien Lippen...
das etwas bemerkte den Laut und blieb kurz stehen und sogleich hatte ich das Gefühl das Etwas wpürde sich an meiner Angst laben...
dann setzte es sich wieder in bewegung.doch bevor es mir noch näher kommen konnte,spürte ich plötzlich eine weitere Präsenz udn etwas schob sich wie eine mauer zwischen der Dunkelheit und mir und ich war auf einmal von solch einer Zuversicht erfüllt,das mir in diesem Moment Tränen der Freude in die Augen schossen...
im selben Moment fiel die Starre von meinem Geist ab udn katapultierte mich zurück in meinem Körper...
sofort öffnete ich die Augen,aber bevor sich meine Augen an die Dunkelheit gewöhnt hatten,hörte ich das Heulen wie von einem Luftzug kurz bevor was zuknallt.udn tatsächlich knallte es im selben Moment...ich sass im Bett und mein Herz schlug mir bis zum hals...ich schaute zu meiner frau rüber und stellte fest,dass sie ruhig schlief während mir eine Träne die Wange runterlief...schnell stand ich aus dem bett auf und ging rüber zu dem Zimmer meines Sohnes.auch er schlief seelenruhig...ich ging anschliessend nach unten und schaute in den räumen wo eine Tür zugeknallt sein könnte,fand aber alle Türen so vor wie ich sie vorm zu Bett gehen in erinnerung hatte...
das unheimliche heulen dieses Windzugs und der ganze Traum liess mich noch eine ganze weile wach bleiben,aber schliesslich schlief ich doch nochmal ein...
am nächsten Morgen fragte ich meine Frau was sie geträumt hatte.sie konnte sich,wie ich meistens, an den Traum nicht erinnern.danach fragte ich mein sohn ob er sich an seinen Traum erinnern konnte und er sagte mit einem Lächeln:"Ich hab von einem Engel geträumt...."


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Ich könnte meinen Senf dazu geben, n dem ich dir die Symbole deute, aber Träume deuten ist in denen AUgen ja quatsch, weil ich dich nciht kenne...


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich könnte meinen Senf dazu geben, n dem ich dir die Symbole deute, aber Träume deuten ist in denen AUgen ja quatsch, weil ich dich nciht kenne...




ich glaub du verwechselst mich da mit jemand...
obwohl ich´generell Traumdeutung als sehr schwierig betrachte,abgesehen von der verarbeitung des Tages auf skurille Weise....aber leg doch mal los und deute meinen Traum


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Ich schick dirs per PN, das ist zu privat


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2010)

shadow kanns sein das es bei euch in der familie grad nicht ganz so rund läuft wie du es dir gerne wünschen würdest?


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Juli 2010)

Für mich klingt der Traum nach Verlustängsten / Angst vor Veränderung...irgendwas ist im Umbruch ...neuer Job , Umzug, Kind zieht aus (habsch jetzt nicht nachgeschaut, wie alt Du bist^^), etc.. Irgendwas ist in Bewegung und das macht Dir eventl. Angst.
So,meinen Senf dazu gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juli 2010)

@soladra(über pm)
@Lordi
@ellesmere

ihr habt alle recht...mist,bin ich der einzige hier, der nicht Träume deuten kann?
obwohl ein klein bischen mehr doch noch darin verborgen ist...


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2010)

wenn wir recht haben (schlimm genug) dann solltest du dri über andere dinge gedanken machen als traumdeuterei :/


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> @soladra(über pm)
> @Lordi
> @ellesmere
> 
> ...



Ich kann Träume auch nicht deuten.....


----------



## Soladra (19. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> @soladra(über pm)
> @Lordi
> @ellesmere
> 
> ...



das war aber wirklich ein musterbeispiel


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn wir recht haben (schlimm genug) dann solltest du dri über andere dinge gedanken machen als traumdeuterei :/




die Gedankerngänge sind schon abgeschlossen...


----------



## Soladra (19. Juli 2010)

Los LEute, haut mal rein, ich bin gespannt ob ihr dass hier gedeutet bekommt:

Ich fliege als Rabe durch den Wald, unter mir rennen ein Luchs und ein Wolf. Wir verfolgen zusammen etwas, was genau wissen wir selbst nicht. Das lustige ist, dass wir die ganze Zeit über die GEdanke voneinader hören. Am Himmel steht, da es NAcht ist, ein BLutmond und trotzdem viele viele Sterne. Dann verdunkelt auf einmal ein riesiger Dämonenhafter Schaten kurz den Mond und schon ist er wieder weg. Unser JAgd wird nebensächlich und wir suchen den Dämon, finden ichn aber nicht, nur ein kleines schwarzhaariges Mädchen mit blauen Augen, dass eine Rose in der HAnd hält...und dann wach ich auf.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2010)

du liest zu viele fantasyromane 

NÄCHSTER!


----------



## Soladra (19. Juli 2010)

in letzter ZEit eigentlich kaum


----------



## Potpotom (19. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen einen komischen Traum...

Ich war mit meiner Frau in unserer Küche und ich wollte ihr irgendwie beibringen, dass es wohl besser wäre wenn wir ersteinmal eine Pause einlegen. Ich redete und redete ohne das sie mich auch nur ein Stück beachtete, sie selbst habe ich dabei garnicht richtig gesehen, weil sie die ganze Zeit irgendwas hinter dem Tresen suchte.

Irgendwann hab ich sie angeschrien, dass sie jetzt auch mal was sagen soll. Da steht sie plötzlich auf, guckt mich an und sagt einfach nur "ok". Da erst habe ich ihr Gesicht gesehen (Klingt komisch, aber es war der Körper meiner Frau) Es war garnicht meine Frau - sondern eine Kollegin von mir, die ich darüberhinaus nicht einmal sonderlich mag.

Was kann das bedeuten? Ich will mich garnicht scheiden lassen und grübele, wieso ich so einen Rotz träume.


----------



## Soladra (19. Juli 2010)

Du versucht, einer Person, die dich mag, etwas nahezulegen/ beizubringen und sie verfremdet sich für dich, so dass du sie kaum wiedererkennst und nicht mehr magt.

Nächster, bitte.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juli 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich will mich garnicht scheiden lassen




und deine Frau?


----------



## Potpotom (19. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Du versucht, einer Person, die dich mag, etwas nahezulegen/ beizubringen und sie verfremdet sich für dich, so dass du sie kaum wiedererkennst und nicht mehr magt.
> 
> Nächster, bitte.


Kann das auch jemand anderes sein? Ein alter Freund beispielsweise?



shadow24 schrieb:


> und deine Frau?


Sie möchte sich, also so weit ich das beurteilen kann, auch nicht scheiden lassen.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juli 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Sie möchte sich, also so weit ich das beurteilen kann, auch nicht scheiden lassen.




ich fragte nur wegen dem "OK" was du geschrieben hast,dass sie das sagte....das klingt so als ob sie schon den schritt machen wollte,aber auf deinen schritt wartete.oder überhaupt auf irgendeine entscheidung deinerseits


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Juli 2010)

Hmm...Du beschäftigst dich momentan mit einer Person, die Dir zwar vertraut erscheint aber nicht (noch nicht ^^) vertraut ist. Gibt es jemanden der dich im Moment stört ? Bzw. der dir zu nahe gekommen ist und dich nervt ? Kann ja Kollege sein oder ein Freund der einfach zuviel Platz einnimmt? Ich tippe auf einen Kollegen, der dich mit seinen Problemen nervt^^


----------



## Soladra (19. Juli 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Kann das auch jemand anderes sein? Ein alter Freund beispielsweise?
> .



Jap, alles, selbst dein siebenjähriger Sohn (falls vorhanden)


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Sie möchte sich, also so weit ich das beurteilen kann, auch nicht scheiden lassen.



klasse antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2010)

Weniger Merkwürdig aber dafür wohl der absolut geilste Traum seit langem!
Ich bin in irgendeinem Mittelalterlichen Schloss, wohl aber eher Burg und sammel dort erstmal irgendwelche... ich weiß garnicht was sie sind, Sklaven oder Diener oder was auch immer, auf jeden Fall sammel ich sie ein um eine riesige Armee aufzubauen die durch die Burg zieht um sie am Ende zu erobern, wir stehen glaube ich dann vor dem Thronsaal oder irgendwas wo auf jeden Fall "der Feind" endlich mal gemerkt hat was ich tue, ich gebe meiner Armee draußen, es ist tiefste Nacht, den Befehl Brandpfeile auf die Burg zu feuern um den Feind einzuschüchtern und sowas, da er sich nicht davon einschüchtern lassen will bestimme ich dann, dass einer aus meiner Armee... ein... Sklaventreiber oder sowas... oder Beastmaster... auf jeden Fall mit seinem Gefolge als erstes versucht die Tür vor der wir stehen einzurennen, dann wache ich leider auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (20. Juli 2010)

Ich hab in letzter Zeit entschieden zu viele Filmtrailer gesehen, denn das hat sich im Traum ungünstig mit einer kranken Idee meinerseits vermischt und einen fertigen Filmtrailer herausgebracht x.x

Third-Person knapp unter einer 5-6m hohen Decke, der Raum ist ca. 20x20m, komplett weiß ausgestrichen.
Rechte hintere Ecke sitzt n Typ auf nem Stuhl, vor ihm ein 0815-Holztisch.
Die Wand hinter ihm wird HOCHGEFAHREN, aber es gibt keine Nischen o.ä. - die Kamera zoomt ins Gesicht des Typen, danach Schwenk auf den Typen, der in dem Raum hinter der Wand, die ja jetzt hochgefahren ist, hockt.
Die beiden kucken sich an. Gewaltatmosphäre.
Schnitt
Man sieht einen Laborkitteltyp vor einer Menge Bildschirme stehen, direkt vor sich das Bild von den zwei Typen in sterilen Räumen.
Schnitt


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juli 2010)

Verfickter FireFox -.- hatte grade diesen elend langen Traum fast zuende geschrieben und es stürzt ab....RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGASHGHSAGJAJHASGRHASGJHASHJAS

Der Traum war eine Mischung aus Star Wars, Herr der Ringe, Cola-Bomben (ja, das Getränk...keine Ahnung wo ich das sonst hätte kategorisieren sollte), der Schwebebahn, meinen Klassenkameraden, meiner Schultasche (die eine wichtige Rolle in diesem Traum spielt), Legend of Zelda, der Sesamstraße und dem AVGN...tolle kombination, oder?

Also, der Traum:

Ein Raumschiff lädt mich auf einem Planeten, der wie Geonosis aussieht, ab. Ich ähnle Boba Fett, nur in rot. Ich hatte 
kurzgeschnittene, blonde Haare und stand auf der dunklen Seite der Macht...schätze ich 
zumindesten, da ich rotes Laserschwert hatte. Mein Gesicht hab ich nicht gesehen.
 Jedenfalls waren auch Gandalf (der mit einem Laserschwert gekämpft hat) und Obi-Wan Kenobi (der sich zu hälfte hinter einem großen Felsen versteckt hat und aussah wie im dritten Teil von Star Wars) anwesend. Der Kampf beginnt so schnell wie er beendet ist. Er hat nähmlich garnicht angefangen. Plötzlich waren alle Soldaten (die ich vorher nicht gesehen habe) tot oder
bewusstlos. Ich trete vor Obi-Wan und sage soetwas wie:" Bleiben nurnoch wir beide, Obi-Wan!". Er rennt hinter den Felsen und ich 
folge ihm. Plötzlich bin ich auf einer Grenze zwischen dem Schlachtfeld und dem Zimmer meiner Schwester (das etwas anders als in
Wirklichkeit, aber genauso unordentlich aussah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Es war noch eine Frau (die ich nicht kenne) anwesend.
Ich und Obi-Wan fangen an zu kämpfen. Ich treffe ihn ein paar mal, er trifft mich ein paar mal, aber KEINER von usn Beiden wurde
verletzt. Ich versuche den Kampf zu beenden, indem ich ihm das Laserschwert (wir haben mit Laserschwerten gekämpft, duh)
durch den Brustkorb ramme. Ich versuche es, aber das Schwert geht nicht durch. Da erst realisiere ich, das das Schwert nur aus 
Plastik ist. Ich sage soetwas wie :"Du hast die Schwerter gefälscht, weil du mir etwas sagen willst, oder?. Er meinte, dass er nur
seiner Aufgabe oder Verpflichtung entgehen will. Ich hatte einen "wtf..." Ausdruck im Gesicht (obwohl ich es nicht gesehen habe, ich
wusste es einfach). Ob-Wan bemerkt die Frau und schlägt sie bewusstlos (warum auch immer). Er geht ins Zimmer und versteckt die Frau
zwischen Bett und Heizung, sie war aber immer nocht gut sichtbar. Danach geht er zur Fensterbank auf der eine halbvolle (oder
halbleere) Flasche Cola (ohne Etikett (weiß grad nicht, ob das der richtige Ausdruck ist)) ohne Deckel steht. Obi-Wan hält ein 
Feuerzeug an die Öffnung und ich rufe ihm noch, unter einem Haufen Decken und Kissen versteckt, zu:" Tu das nicht! Das ist eine
Cola-Bombe! Wir werden alle sterben!". Jedoch war ich zu spät. Die Cola ist aber nicht explodiert, sondern nur aus der Flasche 
rausgespritzt. Plötzlich kommt eine Frau in das Zimmer und sieht die bewusstlose Person. Von einen Moment auf den anderen bin ich
plötzlich vor einem Gebäude und mir fällt ein, dass das ganze nja ein Klassenausflug war und der dort stattgefunden hat. Ich geh
zur Schwebebahn und will nach Hause. Ich und ein paar Klasenkameraden steigen ein und ich war der einzige der einen Sitzplatz 
bekommen hat. Auf einmal sind nurnoch die Sitze und nicht anderes mehr da und die Schwebebahn fährt los. Ich werd voll panisch. Die
Schwebebahn macht eine Kruve, die eigentlich nicht möglich wäre, schon garnicht ohne das sie runterfällt. Jedenfalls fällt mir
auf, das ich meine Tasche nichtmehr habe und rufe prompt meinen Vater (der zu Hause war) an und bitte ihn, meine Tasche zu holen
(obwohl ich näher an der Tasche sein müsste als er). Kurz nach dem Anruf, fällt mir der Grund auf, weshalb ich meine Tasche verloren
habe: bevor wir losgefahren sind, habe ich meine Tasche unter meinen Sitz gestellt. Als dann alles bis auf diesen verschwunden ist,
muss sie in die Wupper gefallen sein. Direkt nach dieser Szene bin fast zu Hause und mein Vater kommt mir entgegen. Meine Schwester
war auch bei ihm. Er hätte mir theoretisch schon früher über den Weg gelaufen sein, aber was solls. Nachdem die beiden an mir 
vorbei gegangen sind, fallen mir einige meiner Klassenkameraden auf. An diesem Teil kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Ich weiß nur, dass
es anscheinend um einen Zahnarzt ging. Kurz darauf bin ich zu Hause. Dort angekommen, will ich mir mein Abendessen machen und
fernsehen. Während ich fernsehe, fällt mir auf, das ich noch garnicht meine Schuhe usw. ausgezogen habe. Also beschließe ich, dass
nun zu tun. In dem Moment fällt mir auf, das ich meine Tasche auf dem Rücken habe. Die Erklärung: ich hatte sie in der Jacke, die 
ich zusammengeknüllt im Arm hatte, "versteckt". Wie sie auf meinen Rücken gekommen ist? Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls
zücke ich mein Handy und spiele darauf etwas, das wie "The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap" (von der Grafik her) aussieht. Danach
will ich meinen Vater anrufen, da ich meine Tasche inzwischen wieder habe. Ich habe seine Nummer aber nicht gespeichert (obwohl ich
sie vorher noch hatte) und auswendig kenn ich sie auch nicht. Plötzlich höre ich eine tiefe, raue und beängstige Stimme. Ich weiß
nicht mehr genau, was sie gesagt hat, nur das es um Halloween geht. Obwohl es in meinen Traum bereits tiefster Winter war. Ziemlich
seltsam, da es noch Sommer war, bevor ich ins Haus gekommen bin. Ich guck in das Zimmer, in dem ich Fernsehen wollte und dort steht 
dann eine orangene Puppe, die so groß wie ein ausgewachsener Mann und vorher noch nicht da war, auf. Sie scheint aus der 
Sesamstraße gewesen zu sein, jedenfalls dachte ich das im Traum. Aus der Küche kommt noch eine weiße Puppe. Ich renn in das Zimmer 
meines Vater und mach die Tür zu. Ich versuchen weiterhin meinen Vater anzurufen, aber ich kenn die Nummer nicht und auf dem Handy
gepseichert war sie auch nicht. Nachdem die Puppen es in das Zimmer geschafft haben, beschließe ich, sie zu bekämpfen...wie? Ganz 
einfach: ich geh auf den Balkon und warte bis sie kommen, damit ich sie vom selbigen runterschmeißen kann. Während sie auf mich
zukommen, reden sie irgendwas von Keksen. Weiß nicht mehr genaus was, nur das es um Kekse ging. Sie kommen also und ich schmeiße sie wie im Plan vorgesehen runter. Als sie aufstehen, hole ich eine Art Mini-Fernseher aus der Tasche und sehe mir eine Show von James
Rolfe (der AVGN) an, indem er erklärt, wie man diese Puppen los wird. Man muss Salz in ihr Gesicht streuen. Das wird mit einer 
Zeichnung erklärt, die mit Kreide auf eine Tafel wurde. Danach benimmt sich James wie der AVGN und fängt an rum zu meckern, das man
Unmengen an Salz braucht und das man es anscheinend endlos auf die Puppen streuen müsse, um sie dauerhaft zu stoppen. Danach
bin ich aufgewacht.

P.S.: Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr aufwacht und euch Speichel aus dem Mund läuft? Wenn nicht: glaubt mir, wollt ihr nicht. Nicht gerade
das schönste gefühl.

P.S.S.: Kann den mal jemand deuten....wäre interessant zu wisse, was das alle bedeutet.


----------



## Soladra (20. Juli 2010)

Ich setzt mich morgen drann, ja?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juli 2010)

Klar, zwingt dich ja keiner es jetzt oder überhaupt zu tun.


----------



## Seph018 (21. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte heute eine Reihe von Träumen ... beim aufwachen dachte ich, verdammt, so schöne Träume hattest du noch nie!! Ich wollte es dann auch gleich aufschreiben, nur weit un breit weder Stift noch Papier, und ohne jemanden zu wecken, hätte ich auch an keine rankommen können.
Und.. jetzt weiß ich leider Gottes absolut NICHTS MEHR. Ich hasse es. Nie hat man einen Stift, wenn man einen brauch...


----------



## Soladra (21. Juli 2010)

Deshalb hab ich Traumtagebuch und Füller aufm nachttisch^^


----------



## Soladra (22. Juli 2010)

Tut mir leid, ich kenn den großteil der Filme nicht, da kann ich dir nicht helfen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> P.S.: Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr aufwacht und euch Speichel aus dem Mund läuft? [...]




Ich sabber IMMER im Schlaf. IMMER. Mich störts ehrlich gesagt nicht ^^

Ich hatte letzte Nacht übrigens nen lustigen Traum.

Ich hatte geträumt das ich nen "Kontor" gebaut und dann ausgebaut hab. Danach bin ich aufgewacht. Lol. xD


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich sabber IMMER im Schlaf. IMMER. Mich störts ehrlich gesagt nicht ^^
> 
> Ich hatte letzte Nacht übrigens nen lustigen Traum.
> 
> Ich hatte geträumt das ich nen "Kontor" gebaut und dann ausgebaut hab. Danach bin ich aufgewacht. Lol. xD



Eindeutigt Anno 1404 überdosis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Eindeutigt Anno 1404 überdosis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Waren doch nur 5 Stunden :<


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Waren doch nur 5 Stunden :<



Solange du nicht die Decke deinem Vater anbietest ists auch gut :>


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Solange du nicht die Decke deinem Vater anbietest ists auch gut :>




^.^


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ^.^



der dreckssack wollte nichtmal angemessen zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (16. August 2010)

Ok.. dann wollen wir mal:

In meinen Traum schaute ich auf mein Laptop den Datum und siehe da: 13 August, weil ich wollte mir die Perseiden (Sternschnuppen) anschauen (die ich leider in der RL verpasst hab-.-). Es war Abend und ich sitze am Fenster (geöffnet). Der Himmel war 3/4 mit grauen Wolken bedeckt und ich schaute auf die unbedeckte Stelle. Da leuchtete ein roter kleiner Stern, DER SICH PLÖTZLICH IN EINE RIESIGE SUPERNOVA VERWANDELTE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zuerst einmal war diese große Nova rötlich mit einpaar knochenförmigen Muster und dann verfärbte es sich schnell gelb und wurde etwas größer. Der Druck war so hart, dass es einen stürmischen Wind voller gelben Sternenstaub durch mein Wohlgebiet (und auch anderswo) streifte. Dann war der Traum vorbei.

Wäre nett wenn es einer deuten könnte.


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ok.. dann wollen wir mal:
> 
> In meinen Traum schaute ich auf mein Laptop den Datum und siehe da: 13 August, weil ich wollte mir die Perseiden (Sternschnuppen) anschauen (die ich leider in der RL verpasst hab-.-). Es war Abend und ich sitze am Fenster (geöffnet). Der Himmel war 3/4 mit grauen Wolken bedeckt und ich schaute auf die unbedeckte Stelle. Da leuchtete ein roter kleiner Stern, DER SICH PLÖTZLICH IN EINE RIESIGE SUPERNOVA VERWANDELTE
> 
> ...



Ich als Laie schüttle mal das aus dem Hut:

Du findest es schade dass du es nicht gesehen hast, hast Angst vor Freitag dem 13/Pech/Unglücken und hast zuviel Katastrophen Filem gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (16. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich als Laie schüttle mal das aus dem Hut:
> 
> Du findest es schade dass du es nicht gesehen hast, hast Angst vor Freitag dem 13/Pech/Unglücken und hast zuviel Katastrophen Filem gesehen
> 
> ...



Hatte den Traum erst heute Nacht, und außerdem: Am 12- 13 August ist die Anzahl der Perseiden-Meteorstrom am höchsten und Katastrophenfilme gucke ich fast nie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. August 2010)

Vom gestrigen traum kann ich mich nur noch an weniges erinnern: Es war eine Zeitreise mit der Klasse in die NS zeit. Da leute von uns zu langsam waren musste ich dann viele retten und zu den Zuegen bringen damit wir wegfahren. Das ende vom traum war total unlogisch: Wunderschoene Maedchen holten mich mit Autos ab, spielten Gitarrensoslos, und brachten mich nach Neuseeland.
Und dann hab ich diese wundervolle Landschaft gesehen, hab gewusst das ich in 5-10 sekunden aufwache... und langsam, aber richtig Langsam ging es in die Realitaet ueber.
Das Bild wurde immer blasser und ich sah die Decke uber mir.


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Vom gestrigen traum kann ich mich nur noch an weniges erinnern: Es war eine Zeitreise mit der Klasse in die NS zeit. Da leute von uns zu langsam waren musste ich dann viele retten und zu den Zuegen bringen damit wir wegfahren. Das ende vom traum war total unlogisch: Wunderschoene Maedchen holten mich mit Autos ab, spielten Gitarrensoslos, und brachten mich nach Neuseeland.
> Und dann hab ich diese wundervolle Landschaft gesehen, hab gewusst das ich in 5-10 sekunden aufwache... und langsam, aber richtig Langsam ging es in die Realitaet ueber.
> Das Bild wurde immer blasser und ich sah die Decke uber mir.



Du träumst wohl öfters davon irgendwelche Menschen zu retten, oder?
Ich "deute" mal, dass du gerne mehr im Mittelpunkt (wie n Held) stehen würdest!


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> ich wollte mir die Perseiden (Sternschnuppen) anschauen (die ich leider in der RL verpasst hab-.-).



Verdammter Gott Allmächtiger!
Ich wusste ich hab was vergessen!

So letzte Nacht hatte ich einen eigenartigen Traum, kann mich zwar inzwischen nicht mehr so ganz Detailreich erinnern aber es war doch sehr merkwürdig...

Und zwar muss ich in dem Traum gegen irgendeinen Virus... oder eine Krankheit ankämpfen... die alle Erkrankten gleich aussehen lässt (In diesem Fall ein Typ mit kurzen Haar, Bart, weißes Hemd, normale mehrfarbige Krawatte, Anzughose) also sie erkranken und werden dann zu diesem Typen egal ob Mann oder Frau.
Die Erkrankten wollen aber allerdings nicht geheilt werden und so muss ich fliehen und irgendwann wach ich dann auf...


----------



## Erz1 (17. August 2010)

Ich habe manchmal echt - sagen wir es beängstigende Träume. Vollmond ist eh immer gleich, wenn ich denn mal einschlafe - wo ich so oder so echt schlecht schlafe, träume ich von Dingen, die immer kleiner werden. Sie werden kleiner, kleiner und kleiner, aber kurz bevor ich aufwache bekomme ich die Chance, mir wenige Dinge auszusuchen, die ich wieder größer ziehe (also sie sind schon so klein, dass sie zwischen 2 Fingern passen). Allerdings sind diese Dinge, die kleiner werden immer Sachen aus meiner näheren Umgebung - auch Menschen, die ich mag.
Sei es meine Gitarre oder inzwischen meine ehemals beste Freundin (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), es macht aber nervlich immer wieder fertig, einige Dinge so klein zu lassen. Fürchterlich ist nur, dass ich mich letztes Mal gegen meine beste Freundin entschieden habe, dafür aber für einen Schokoladenkuchen (lawl.), nun meinte sie vor kurzem, ignoriert sie mich einfach. <.< njaaa. xD

Was aber 1000x. Mal schlimmer ist und DAS zerrt wirklich an den Nerven, ist das vorrausträumen, ich habe keine Ahnung warum, aber ich träume Dinge, die demnächst passieren, vergesse sie wieder beim aufwachen und ~1 Minute bevor es dann geschieht (manchmal sind es echt nur Sätze oder einzelne Ausschnitte wie 2 vorbeifahrende Autos) erinner ich mich dann. Und ja, es passiert dann auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe bereits mit meinen Eltern auch darüber gesprochen, meine Mum hatte damals genau dasselbe, aber bei ihr verschwand es - so meint sie - irgendwann mal.

Lustig wird's dann, wenn man es steuert und sich gleich am nächsten morgen daran erinnert ; 1 Tag vor unsere Matheprüfung meinte unsere Lateinlehrerin: Ihr sei Mathe damals so schwer gefallen und sie hätte immer viel lernen müssen und bla. Sie meinte dann als *Joke*, man müsse das Mathebuch mit den Formeln (völlig sinnfrei, da wir nichtmal nen Mathebuch hatten xD) unter das Kopfkissen legen und würde dadurch alles auswendig lernen. Natürlich, es war amüsierend, aber als ich dann mit meinen Formeln doch irgendwann im Bett eingeschlafen bin, träumte ich von der Matheprüfung (also wie oben schon geschrieben wie die vorbeifahrenden Autos or so on), nur noch während des Traums wurde ich aber aufgeweckt - und siehe da. Ich hatte nichts vergessen - also gleich rangemacht, aufgeschrieben. Noch 1 Jahr später schwirren mir die Zahlen durch den Kopf - ich bin noch immer eine Niete in Mathe, aber die Prüfung (war Realschulprüfung am Gmynasium ; ist bei uns Pflicht gewesen <.<) hatte ich als Jahrgrangsbester bestanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer deuten will, kann deuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. August 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Du träumst wohl öfters davon irgendwelche Menschen zu retten, oder?
> Ich "deute" mal, dass du gerne mehr im Mittelpunkt (wie n Held) stehen würdest!



Das stimmt schon... aber das gemeinste ist... im Traum macht das retten keinen Spass T.T
Es ist eine Art zwang... wenn ich mich nach dem traum dran erinnere denk ich "Wie cool" aber waehrend es passiert ist es nur anstrengend und "passiert einfach"...


----------



## h4t3br33do (17. August 2010)

Kennt jemand den Film Bladerunner ,mit Harrison Ford?
Genau so lief mien Traum ab nur ein wenig mehr ,nunja "eingedeutscht".


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. August 2010)

h4t3br33do schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Film Bladerunner ,mit Harrison Ford?
> Genau so lief mien Traum ab nur ein wenig mehr ,nunja "eingedeutscht".



So mit Lederhosen und Weißwurst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Joa mei, du bist doch a Replikoant!"


----------



## White_Sky (17. August 2010)

Kann bitte jemand meinen Traum mit der Supernova deuten? ^.^

Kann mich nicht erinnern was ich heute geträumt habe. Sorry -.-


----------



## h4t3br33do (17. August 2010)

h4t3br33do schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Film Bladerunner ,mit Harrison Ford?
> Genau so lief mien Traum ab nur ein wenig mehr ,nunja "eingedeutscht".



Ja , nicht genau so aber so ähnlich.

Aber netter gedanke . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ok.. dann wollen wir mal:
> 
> In meinen Traum schaute ich auf mein Laptop den Datum und siehe da: 13 August, weil ich wollte mir die Perseiden (Sternschnuppen) anschauen (die ich leider in der RL verpasst hab-.-). Es war Abend und ich sitze am Fenster (geöffnet). Der Himmel war 3/4 mit grauen Wolken bedeckt und ich schaute auf die unbedeckte Stelle. Da leuchtete ein roter kleiner Stern, DER SICH PLÖTZLICH IN EINE RIESIGE SUPERNOVA VERWANDELTE
> 
> ...



Magst du Astronimie oder eigentlich nur am 12 Auguts bei der Sternschnuppenschau?


----------



## White_Sky (18. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Magst du Astronimie oder eigentlich nur am 12 Auguts bei der Sternschnuppenschau?



Schaue mir nur gerne Sternschnuppen an. An den Tagen an den die Sternschnuppen der Meteorstrome am größten sind. Nur..manchmal vergess, ich es. -.-


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2010)

Etwas angenehmes, fast schon vergessenes, zum beispiel ein alter kumpel, taucht plötzlich in deinem Leben auf. Jetzt gibts 2 Möglichkeiten. Bleiben wir beim Beispiel alter Kumpel: Klar ist, dass er dein Leben komplett umkrempelt und es chaotisch wird. Vielleicht (Ich hab ja keine ahnung wie alt du bist und ich wills eigentlich auc gar nicht wissen) zieht ihr wie in alten Zeiten durch die Kneipen, vielleicht bekommt ihr euch in die Haare und as könnte böse böse Ändern. 
Gelb und Orange stehen zwar in postiven Sinne Für Lebensfreude und Heiterkeit, aber im Negativen Sinne für egoistisches Denken, Gier und Überanstrengung. 

Mehr kann ich mit dem Traum leider nicht anfangen. 

So würd ichs deuten, alle Angaben ohne Schusswaffe mit 6 Buchstaben


----------



## dragon1 (19. August 2010)

So den Traum hatte ich heute nacht, um ihn aufzuschreiben bin ich extra aufgestanden und hab mein traumtagebuch gesucht^^

Der Traum spielt in einer Zukunftswelt, also Raumschiffe, viele Planeten usw.
Ich lebe seit ich 5 bin auf dem_ Ölplanet_, einer Art Bohrinsel im Weltraum, der die Umliegenden Planeten mit Öl beliefert.
Der Ort ist bekannt das sich dort die ganz Harten herumtreiben und ich bekomme es soweit mit, dass sich alle im Slang unterhalten und mit Beleidigungen nicht geizen.
Eines Tages Treffe ich ein Alien, das die Gestallt eines Menschen aufgenommen hat. Nur meine Familie kann die Aliens erkennen, erklärt mir dieses Wesen, und sagt mir auch das sie in einigen Jahren die ganze Welt infiltriert haben werden. Ich selber bin aber schon zu alt um etwas ausrichten zu können, desswegen suche ich meine Kleinen Geschwister auf. 
Sie haben seltsame, einfärbige Tatoos, und sind die 'Zukünftigen Helden', ich bin nur eine Art Nebencharakter. (Ich hab mich mit der Rolle richtig wohl gefühlt)

Auf einem Anderen Planeten gehe ich in eine neue Schule. 
Durch die Harte Art und mein auftreten als 'Ölplanetler' bekomme ich Respekt von den Mitschülern.
Ein Problem gibt es aber.
Ein kleiner Fetter Junge, der Aufmerksamkeit möchte terrorisiert alle.
Das neuste Opfer-Ich.
Er nervt, indem er den Anderen einfach nicht loslässt, aber alle finden seine berührung ekeleregend.
Schlagen, Beleidigen, Gesprüche versuchen hilft nicht, er sieht es einfach ein das er ein Opfer ist und will trotzdem Aufmerksamkeit, wenigstens auf diese Art.
Ich renne eine Wedeltreppe runter, die Schule hat die Form eines Turmes.

im 2ten Stock sind 2 Pszchologen, die auf mich einreden, aber sie verstehen sich nicht gut.
Einer scheint die ruhe in person, wie ein Heiliger zu sein, der andere ist leicht provokant, und bringt den ersten zur weissglut innerhalb von Sekunden.
Ich nutze die Ablenkung um mich losszureissen und aus der Schule zu rennen.

Dort treffe ich einen Klassenkollegen (Aus dem RL)
und erzähle ihm meine Geschichte.

Die stimmt aber mit der Geschichte, die mir grad davor vorgeträumt wurde, nicht übertrein:

Laut dieser ist mein Leben wie jetzt (in echt) verlaufen, dann habe ich die HAK abgeschlossen und bin beruflich trotzdem gescheitert.Wurde teil eines Weltraumtrainingprogramms und wurde einer der erstbesiedler eines Ölplaneten.
geschichte Nr1 passiert während ich und alle personen die im Traum vorkommen genauso alt sind wie jetzt, geschichte NR2 erzähle ich in der Zukunftsform und ich sollte angeblich 31 sein zum Zeitpunkt der Weltraumfahrt.

Im Traum scheinen mir beide Geschichten _real zu sein, _aber parallel miteinander in alternativen Realitätswegen passiert zu sein.
Dann bin ich aufgewacht.

Einige sachen die mir noch aufgefallen sind:

-Die meisten personen hatten die gesichter von leuten die ich kenne, die wenigsten haben sich auch so verhalten.

-Ich kann mich noch an das Tattoo meiner kleinen Lieblingsschwester erinnern: Ganz weisse Tinte, Muster über Bauch und Rücken, Ein Bild von einer Frau mit flatternder Mähne und _Whitewich_ als Schriftzug.

-Das Alien erklärte mir das meine Blutlinie die Aliens erkennt, aber nur die neue Generation noch lernen kann wie man sich gegen diese wehrt. Warum ich zur alten Generation gezählt wurde ist mir unklar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Die Leute aus der neuen Schule haben mich erst Respektiert als ich einen Schmutzigen Witz gegen Deutsche gesagt habe... ich war der einzige Nicht-Deutsche in der Klasse.



Ich denk nicht das es auch nur irgendwie sinn ergibt, aber falls einem der 'Deuter' was aufgefallen ist - Schreibt es!


----------



## Lekraan (19. August 2010)

Ich hab geträumt, dass ich vor einem Zug stehe der in einer Minute abfährt, wenn ich nicht einsteige werde ich wohl sterben ... wieso auch immer ....

Jedefalls ist nur eine Türe offen von diesem Zug, und zwar ganz vorne - da wo der Kerl immer einsteigt um den Zug zu fahren ... Aber ich wollte irgendwie nicht einsteigen ... Und naja, bevor ich dann eben starb bin ich zum Glück aufgewacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deutbar?


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

Meinen bisher dümmsten Traum hatte ich heute Nacht.

Ein paar Freunde von mir und ich hatten streit mit so anderen Typen.
Ne Schlägerei entsteht und auf einmal kämpfen irgendwelche Comic figuren mt die Feuerbälle schleudern.(Ich glaube Charaktere aus Avatar der herr der Elemente)
Nach ein paar Minuten entwickelt sich aber eine WoW-Welt daraus und wir gewinnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach bin ich augwacht.
Zum Glück spiele ich kein WoW mehr , sonst wäre dies kein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## BlizzLord (23. August 2010)

Ichhab früher immer geträumt das ich und meine Kumpels von einem Typen verfolgt werden der uns umbringen will.
Alle sind weggerannt nur ich bin nicht vom Fleck gekommen.

Deutet das mal Jemand? xP


----------



## Rayon (23. August 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ichhab früher immer geträumt das ich und meine Kumpels von einem Typen verfolgt werden der uns umbringen will.
> Alle sind weggerannt nur ich bin nicht vom Fleck gekommen.
> 
> Deutet das mal Jemand? xP



Kenn ich. Hatte mal einen Traum dass unsere Wohnung explodiert, wir davon irgendwie wind bekommen haben und rechtzeitig abhauen wollten. alle rennen weg, nur meine Beine wollten nicht so wie ich. Ich konnte mich nicht bewegen^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (23. August 2010)

Hatte letztens nen wirklich seltsamen Traum:
Ich steh da und trink ne Mass ausgepresstem Zitronensafts xD


----------



## Dweencore (24. August 2010)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Hatte letztens nen wirklich seltsamen Traum:
> Ich steh da und trink ne Mass ausgepresstem Zitronensafts xD


Hat es wenigstens Geschmeckt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (24. August 2010)

Hab letztens geträumt dass ich mit meinem Oberwachtmeister auf nem Fahrrad zu zweit (obwohls nur 1 Sitz hat) innen Wald gefahren sind, wo wa n paar Taliban umlegen sollten... Iwie hat mich einer erwischt und dann stand da halt Game Over. Neu gestartet (xD) und von vorne. Diesmal hab ichn paar von denen mit meiner AUG abgeschossen, die sind aber nur zu uns rangegangen und haben uns irgendwelchen Schund und Essen geschenkt.... Dann wars aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeathDragon (24. August 2010)

Moin Leute,
hatte vor 2-3 Jahren einmal einen extrem unheimlichen Traum / Erlebnis.

Ich träumte ich würde von meiner Arbeit nach Hause laufen. Ich verlies gerade das Gebäude und wollte zum Bahnhof gehen. Ich sprang rechts einen kleinen Absatz von ca 1m hinunter,  weil ich zu faul war 4m daneben die Treppe zu nehmen. Ich stürzte beim Fall und landete auf meinem linken Knie. Das dumme war nur, dass unter meinem Knie ein faustgrosser Stein lag.

Das krasse an dem Traum war, dass alles real wirkte und auch 1zu1 so aussah wie in Realität. Ich sprang damals auf der Arbeit immer diesen Absatz hinunter.

In der nächsten Szene bin ich im Spital und der Arzt erklärt mir das langen und breiten, dass ich mein Knie demoliert hätte und das operiert werden müsse. Irgendwelche Sehnen gerissen, der Knorpel seie demoliert etc.

In der nächsten Szene laufe ich vom Krankenhaus zum Bahnhof. Mein linkes Knie war in einem dicken Verband eingewickelt und mein Dad sützte mich. In der freien Hand hielt ich meine Krücken, wurde aber trotzdem vom meinem Vater geschleppt oO. Wir liefen an meinem Arbeitsplatz vorbei (welcher wirklich zwischen dem Spital und dem Bahnhof liegt) und durch irgendeinen dummen Zufall stürze ich nochmals und lande genau auf demselben Stein.

In Moment des Aufpralls geht mein Wecker los und ich wache auf. Weil das ganze so real wirkte, dachte ich, ich hätte wirklich mein Knie demoliert und suchte meine Krücken im Zimmer. Als ich sie nicht fand stand ich mühselig auf, stützte mich mit einer Hand an der Wand ab und versuchte mein linkes Knie nicht zu belasten. Als ich so dastand fragte ich mich wieso mein Knie nicht schmerzt und nicht eingebunden war und ich fing langsam an zu realisieren, dass alles nicht echt war. Ab jetzt wirds echt krank. Ich hatte danach 2 Wochen lang Probleme wegen diesen Traum, jedesmal wenn ich irgendwie Aufstand von einem Stuhl, Bett etc. wollte ich mein linkes Knie nicht belasten, ich stützte mich sogar jedesmal am Geländer ab, wenn ich eine Trepper runterlief. Ich realisierte immer erst nach ein paar Sekunden dass mein Knie nicht demoliert war und das meine Sorgfalt für die Katz ist. Ebenfalls stellte sich dann auch das Gefühl ein, es wäre falsch, dass mein Knie nicht demoliert ist. Das ganze wurde nach einiger Zeit richtig unheimlich, lies aber glücklicherweise nach 2 Wochen nach.


----------



## dragon1 (25. August 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Versucht mal im Traum euren rechten Zeigefinger durch eure linke Hand zu stecken.
> Wenn das klappt, seit ihr im Traum. Und zwar in einem Klartraum, d.h., ihr könnt den
> Traum kontrollieren und ALLES bestimmen. Wer gut ist kann Feuerbälle werfen wie
> im Spiel XD



ICH HABS GESCHAFFT! 
Mit dieser Methode hab ich meinen ersten scheinbar echten Klartraum gehabt!

Ich bin um 7 Irgendwas aufgewacht, hab mich um 7:30+ wieder hingelegt.
Nachdem ich kurz herumgelegen bin hab ich was getraeumt, auf einmal hab mich seltsam gefuehlt (Es war einfach ein krobbeln das mir sagte etwas ist nicht normal), und da hab ich rein instenktiv meinen rechten Zeigefinger in meinen Linken Ellbogen gesteckt! Und als ich durchgegriffen hatte, wusste ich das es ein Traum ist.  Es war ein Ruck, alles war kurz schwarz
Es gab dauernd stoerende nebeneffekte (Ein Freund ist gleich danach irgendwie vor mir gestanden, ich hab mir gesagt er verschindet gleich und hab eine Handbewegung gemacht. Er ist grau geworden und "verzerrt" und ist kurz darauf verschwunden.
Ich hab mir gesagt "Ich bin jetzt im Wohnzimmer" und stand in einem Raum, der Die Form meines Wohnzimmers + Kueche hatte, nur SPiegelverkehrt.
Die Ganze Moebel war _Echt_, aber trotzdem _Falsch _da sie entweder nicht in diesem Raum stehen sollte oder falsch stand.
Irgendwie konnte ich meinen Echten Koerper spuehren, ich spuehrte das ich gerade lag und meinen Rechten Zeigefinger "anbiss" aber gleichzeitig stand ich da.
Alles was ich machte war schwer kontrolierbar, damit sich etwas aenderte musste ich immer kurz wegschauen oder augen schliessen.
Die Welt aenderte sich ohne meinem Wollen irgendwie zu einem Ort aus WoW, aber ich hab es wieder Rueckgaengig gemacht.
Zuerst hab ich begonnen einen Stuhl "telephatisch" zu verschieben. Er schwebte durch den Raum, hin und her vor und zurueck fast wie ich es wollte.
 Dann stand ich vor meiner Kleinen Schwester, und sie hatte ein Komisches Kleid. Ich wollte das sie ein Tshirt anhat, aber es aenderte sich erstmal nix, ausser das das Kleid von einer Seite auf die Andere begonnen hat die Farbe zu wechseln. 
Desswegen hab ich mich kurz weggedreht, hab wieder hingesehen und sie hatte ein Tshirt an.
 An das Aufwachen kann ich mich nicht erinnern, aber meine  erste Handlung war ein lautes JEEEEEEEEEEEAAH womit ich fast wen geweckt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (25. August 2010)

Glüstrumpf, dragon. Das dürfte in der Tat ener gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie lage hast du denn geübt?


----------



## dragon1 (25. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Glüstrumpf, dragon. Das dürfte in der Tat ener gewesen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Immer wieder verschiedene Techniken seit ich zum ersten Mal von Klartraumtechniken gelesen habe, das von Shadoweye hab ich regelmaessig ausprobiert seit ich seinen Post las.


----------



## White_Sky (25. August 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Versucht mal im Traum euren rechten Zeigefinger durch eure linke Hand zu stecken.
> Wenn das klappt, seit ihr im Traum. Und zwar in einem Klartraum, d.h., ihr könnt den
> Traum kontrollieren und ALLES bestimmen. Wer gut ist kann Feuerbälle werfen wie
> im Spiel XD



Am besten ist immernoch der 'Fingerzähltrick'.
Hat man 4 oder 6 Finger träumt man ^^
Da gibbets ja noch den Reality Check mit den Nasen zuhalten und dann versuchen durchzuatmen.

Ich wache fast immer in einen Klartraum auf. Immer wenn ich merke, dass ich träume dann kommt so'n innerliches Freudegefühl und ich wach auf. -.-


----------



## Lekraan (27. August 2010)

GErade eben aufgewacht ... 


Mein Kumpel hat 2 Freikarten bekommen, dass man bei 50 Cent übernachten darf! Ich hab die 2te Karte bekommen. Wir fahren dann mit dem Zug dahin wo er wohnt .. wo auch immer das ist, und er kommt uns abholen mit seinem fetten schwarzen Schlitten ... 
Bei ihm angekommen zeigt er uns seine ganze Wohnung und mitunter auch seine Garage. Da stand ein 8.000 Euro Fahrrad und er wollte, dass wir beide mal sein Fahrrad fahren. Gut -> Kumpel hat es zuerst gefahren. Kam heil wieder zurück damit. Ich wahr dran, ich fuhr dann eben mit dem Fahrrad ne ganze Weile rum ... auf ner Hauptstraße. Plötzlich kam ein Krankenwagen von hinten mit Blaulicht ... ich wollte Rechts ranfahren und bin gestürzt ... Aber das ganze war ja ein Traum,.. ich bin im Sturz auf ein Bein aufgekommen und bin hochgesprungen, sodass dem Fahrrad nicht passiert Oo
Gleich danach war ich pötzlich in nem Fahrradladen um das ganze zu reparieren ... dabei war nichts großes kaputt, war nur ein kleiner Platten drinnen. Dann meinte ich zu dem Kerl, der das Rad reparieren sollte, dass es 50 Cent gehöre und es ganz schnell repariert werden sollte .. .Plötzlich steht mein Kumpel nebendran?!?! Er meint: Ja, dass Farrad gehört wirklich 50 Cent!" .. Der Händler hat sich den Arsch abgelacht und ich dachte mir nur, was ich für nen verdammten Ärger ich bekommen würde ...Dann wach ich auch ... Puh, nur ein Traum!


Und nein, ich hör kein 50 Cent oder ähnliches!

Kann mal wer deuten?


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Am besten ist immernoch der 'Fingerzähltrick'.
> Hat man 4 oder 6 Finger träumt man ^^
> Da gibbets ja noch den Reality Check mit den Nasen zuhalten und dann versuchen durchzuatmen.
> 
> Ich wache fast immer in einen Klartraum auf. Immer wenn ich merke, dass ich träume dann kommt so'n innerliches Freudegefühl und ich wach auf. -.-



Ach das sind doch kleine Tricks. Versuch dir Flügel wachsen zu lassen und du weisst zu 100% dass es ein Traum ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (28. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ach das sind doch kleine Tricks. Versuch dir Flügel wachsen zu lassen und du weisst zu 100% dass es ein Traum ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH SCHEIßE SCHEIßE SCHEIßE!!!1111111111111 LAPTOP WEGEN ÜBERHITZUNG ABGESTÜRZT UND JETZT ALLES NOCHMAL VON NEU TRAUM BESCHREIBEN. FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!

Und noch einmal -.-:
Geht nicht. Ich hab schon Probleme beim fliegen. Man ich hasse es Träume zu beschreiben, dass ist so schwer -.-!!!!!!!11

Kurze Anmerkung: Ich habe viele Stellen im Traum vergessen, also da sind viele Lücken drinnen. Sorry.

Ich war nachts mit so'nen Typen, den ich nicht kenne in einen Raum/Gang(?) und der hat mir gesagt, dass Naaru- Schwangerschaften 4000 Jahre dauern. Dann dachte ich da so wtf und sage: ,,4000 Jahre? Solange?" , und der antwortet einfach mit einem 'Ja'. (WTF? Wie kommt ein Unterbewusstsein darauf?). Ab hier weiß ich nicht mehr, wie es weiter ging.
Sorry.
Dannach stand ich plötzlich am Fenster und es war Spät abends. Die Sonne die zügig im Südosten unterging und ein schwachleuchtender Stern der am Süden hängte, waren von leichtdurchsichtigen schwarzen Wolken benebelt. Am Horizont (Osten) leuchtete es grün (der Himmel oben war schwarz) und dann kamen so schöne rotleuchtende halbdruchsichtige Wolken, die wie Weltraumwolken aussahen und sich schnell wolkenartig bewegten. Dann sind am Horizont dabei die grünen Farben verschwunden und die Sonne war unten. Die rotleuchtenden Wolken waren plötzlich auch weg und der Himmel war überall schwarz. Nur noch am Horizont-Landrand leuchtete es schwach olivengrün, gepaart mit ein bisschen gelb.
Dann bin ich aufgewacht.

Eine Deutung wäre hilfreich und sorry wenn man den 2. Teil kaum versteht.

Und Sorry wegen Gramatikfehler.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2010)

Ich hab mich diese Nacht die ganze Zeit mit einer KI unterhalten...

Alles war schwarz und Dunkel... nur ein Lichtkegel schien von einem Nichtexistenten Spender herab auf zwei Schwarze Sessel... ich saß auf einem der Sessel und die KI, repräsentiert durch drei im Dreieck angeordnete blaue Lichter, "saß" auf dem anderen Sessel...
Wie gesagt... es passierte absolut nichts, wir saßen nur da und haben uns unterhalten, diskutiert und weiter normal unterhalten...
Wir unterhielten uns dabei über alles mögliche, jedes Thema was so kam, wir haben Wissen ausgetauscht und so weiter... irgedwann bin ich dann aufgewacht ^^


----------



## Reflox (28. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH SCHEIßE SCHEIßE SCHEIßE!!!1111111111111 LAPTOP WEGEN ÜBERHITZUNG ABGESTÜRZT UND JETZT ALLES NOCHMAL VON NEU TRAUM BESCHREIBEN. FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!
> 
> Und noch einmal -.-:
> Geht nicht. Ich hab schon Probleme beim fliegen. Man ich hasse es Träume zu beschreiben, dass ist so schwer -.-!!!!!!!11
> ...



Du solltest weniger Koffein und Zucker konsumieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (29. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du solltest weniger Koffein und Zucker konsumieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Koffein trinke ich fast überhaupt nicht (und wenn dann auch nicht Abends) und Zucker hab ich auch nicht vorgestern Abend genommen.


----------



## Reflox (30. August 2010)

Den Traum hatte ich vorgestern. Auch meiner ist eher zerstückelt und nur eine Szene blieb mir richtig.

Ich war mit meiner Klasse unterwegs, jemand fand eine Pfeilspitze. "Da sagte diese Person: Hier fand mal eine grosse Schlacht statt!" Und ich sagte "Ja, solche Orte werden zuwenig gewürdigt." Dann war etwas wie ein Flashback. Eine Gruppe Ketlischer oder schottischer Freischärler à la William Wallace marschierten durch einen engen Urwald und grölten irgendwas. (Am dem Ort spielte sich auch das mit der Pfeilspitze ab) Dann schaute ein Römer mit einem goldenen Helm zu ihnen. 2 (glaube ich) Reiter sind auf die etwa 7 Freischärler losgegangen. Dann dachte ich"Hä? das soll eine grosse Schlacht gewesen sein" und wachte auf.


----------



## Stormcaller (31. August 2010)

Hatte heute nacht nen Traum der mich sehr an Saw errinerte, das komische mein alte Realschul Klasse war auch da.
Naja da musste man so Rätsel lösen alle waren gefesselt und wenn jemand was falsch beantwortet hat , dann gabs halt aua so Saw mässig.

Hmmm sollte mal lieber die Horrorfilmeguckerei lassen^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. September 2010)

Ich träumte neulich, dass ich in England plötzlich ARD und ZDF empfange. Und da hatte Stefan Raab eine Late Night Talkshow. Er trug eine Brille und einen hässlichen grauen Anzug und seine Talkgäste hatten einen Fetisch, der sie dazu zwang, sich wie Filmcharaktere zu verkleiden. Er unterhielt sich gerade mit einem Typen, den es irgendwie anmacht, sich wie Agent Smith zu kostümieren. Meine Mutter hat entschieden zuviel gebechert und geraucht, als sie schwanger war.


----------



## Kindgenius (13. September 2010)

Achja Vorgeschichte blabla Ich stand auf einem hohen Turm, habe die gute Luft genosssen und aufmal kam halt Harry mit sienem besen hochgeflogen?! ò_Ó

Ich hab mal geträumt, dass Harry Potter mich in ein Huhn verwandelt hatte. Ich bin mit einem "Jesus Christ!" im englischen Akzent wieder aufgewacht, ich glaube seitdem habe ich nie wieder Träume gehabt, und das meine ich voll ernte.


----------



## Kuya (14. September 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Du guckst zuviel Filme.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so einen Traum hatte ich auch mal. 
Das faszinierende war, dass er sich wirklich real anfühlte. (ich erinnere mich noch wie ich beim Fliegen an mir herab sah, und mein Hosenbein im Wind geflattert hat).
Vermutlich konnte ich mir das deshalb so gut vorstellen, weil ich schonmal Fallschirm gesprungen bin. war einer der besten träume die ich je hatte.

Das andere war, dass ich mal einen Traum von meiner perfekten Freundin hatte. der War so emotional, dass ich nach dem Aufwachen, noch Stundenlang total niedergeschlagen und depressiv war,
weil es natürlich nur ein Traum war, und weil ich keine Möglichkeit fand, wieder einzuschlafen um genau da weiter zu machen. 

in Sachen skurile Träume erinnere ich mich noch an einen, wo ich auf einer überfluteten Autobahn mit so einer Zelda-Enterhakenpistole von Autowrack zu Autowrack gezogen habe. Das nahm auch irgendwie kein Ende.
ob ich da noch Waterworld in erinnerung hatte? k.A. ..^^


----------



## Surando (14. September 2010)

Alptraum, ich wurde von einem Zombie gefressen und das Stück für Stück, das Zombie fing zuerst bei der Hand an. Das komische daran war aber, dass als ich aufwachte meine Hand genau in der Stelle Schmerzen hatte.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. September 2010)

Beeindruckender wäre, wenn die Hand plötzlich gefehlt hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (15. September 2010)

Ich hab heute geträumt, dass ich durch meinen Heimatort gehe und immer wenn mich irgendwer was gefragt hat, bin ich in die Luft geflogen und hab Google an den Himmel geschrieben O.o


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. September 2010)

Warum hast du ihnen nicht einfach SuFu ins Gesicht gebrüllt?


----------



## Rußler (17. September 2010)

ich will jetzt nicht groß aus meinen eigenen Träumen erzählen, aber ich Träume immer wieder Sachen an die ich nur ganz kurz am Tag gedacht, oder überflogen habe.

Sachen mit denen ich mich intensiv beschäftige kommen nicht in meinen Träumen vor.

Hat wahrscheinlich was damit zu tun dass solche Sachen noch irgendwo im hinterkopf drinstecken und verarbeitet werden.



Einmal habe ich im fernsehn gesehn dass man seine Träume manipulierenkann indem man sich vor dem einschlafen ganz oft selber sagt, und evtl aufschreibt "Das nächste mal wenn ich träume, weiß ich das ich träume".

Das habe ich einige Tage/ Wochen gemacht , und das klappt wirklich.

man kommt in nen Zustand eines Bewusstseins im Traum, und kann machen was man möchte in seinem Traum...

irgendwie ein sehr komisches Gefühl nach dem Aufwachen da man sich (in meinem Fall) noch an alles erinnert...


----------



## Fauzi (17. September 2010)

Hab ich auch mal probiert. Funktioniert bei mir nicht, habe immer nur das kribbeln gespürt danach voll eingepennt


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

Ich hatte Gestern auf Heute Nacht, den so ziemlich besten Traum seit langer Zeit.
Ich hüte mich hier nun im Detail darauf einzugehen, sonst müsste ich hier eine USK 18 vor meinen Thread packen.
Aber ums grob anzudeuten, ich war in meinem Traum in irgend einem riesigen Haus, 
und wurde von 3 fremden Mädels deren Namen ich nicht einmal kannte gewissermaßen zu "Dingen" gezwungen, ohne mich wehren zu können.
Ich hoffe ich kann Heute nacht an diesem Punkt weiter träumen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (17. September 2010)

ich wünschte ich könnte meine Träume auch bewusst stauern, bei mir gehts aber nicht. 
Ich träum eigentlich zu 90% immer irgendwelches wirres Zeug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber einen Traum vergess ich einfach nicht, da war ich noch klein. (Ca 8 vllt) 

Es war spät und ich lag in meinem Zimmer im Bett. Es war recht dunkel, als plötzlich ein übergroßes Messer beginnt sich aus der Wand gegenüber vom Bett zu schieben. Als es nur noch mit dem Griffende in der Wand steckt, beginnt es sich langsam nach oben und unten zu drehen, wie bei einem Taschenmesser. Dann sagt es immer wieder die Worte: _"Das Messer, das Messer ragt aus der Wand"._ Unaufhörlich immmer wieder, bis ich aufgewacht bin.

Strange oder?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. September 2010)

Träume bewusst zu steuern, lässt sich relativ leicht erlernen. Nach meiner Erfahrung steigert das allerdings die Menge an Dreckwäsche, die man morgens zu waschen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anfier (18. September 2010)

Hmmm^^ sehr interesantes Topic

nur leider Träume ich seid knapp 1,5 Jahren nicht mehr :/


----------



## Gfiti (18. September 2010)

Ich höft öfters das Leute sagen sie träumen überhaupt garnichts. Ich kanns mir aber nicht vorstellen weil ich immer irgendwas träume. =D


----------



## Petersburg (18. September 2010)

Anfier schrieb:


> Hmmm^^ sehr interesantes Topic
> 
> nur leider Träume ich seid knapp 1,5 Jahren nicht mehr :/



Soweit ich weis, Träumt man jede Nacht 4-5 Mal. Jedoch erinnert man sich nicht oft an sie. Vielleicht solltest du mal versuchen, direckt nach dem aufwachen deine Träume aufzuschreiben, da wenn man sich doch mal an sie erinnert, man sie meistens nach ein paar Stunden wieder vergisst.


----------



## French Fries (18. September 2010)

Also nach meinem Wissen träumt man sogar 7-8 mal in einer Nacht ;D

Als ich ein halben Monat trainierte meine Träume zu steuern, also luzid zu Träumen,

konnte ich mich besser an meine Träume erinnern, 

und in einer Nacht hab' ich mich an 7 unterschiedliche Träume erinnert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (18. September 2010)

Anfier schrieb:


> nur leider Träume ich seid knapp 1,5 Jahren nicht mehr :/


Jeder Mensch träumt jede Nacht!


----------



## dragon1 (18. September 2010)

T.T Ich hab den Eindruck, das mein Traumleben vom RL Leben zu sehr abhaengt. Ich bin ziemlich Gestresst die letzten Wochen, und Traeume sind bei mir auch alle so kurz und abgeschnitten, ausserdem wach ich jede nacht 3-4 Mal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So macht das schlafen kein spass T.T Und ich hatte vor 3 Tagen fast einen KT mit der WILD technik, am Morgen, doch als ich gespuehrt habe das mein Koerper am einschlafen ist...musste ich schon aufstehen. Waren die letzten Minuten im Bett liegen >.<


----------



## White_Sky (19. September 2010)

Wie macht man die WILD Technik?! (hab schin Wikipedia nachgeschaut, da ist es so beschissen beschrieben)
Ich muss mich immer bewegen, wenn ich wach im Bett liege. Es kommen sogar so Zeiten wo ich so um 8 Uhr aufwache und im Bett bleibe und dann bis 11- 12 Uhr nicht durchpennen kann -.-!
DILD (Realitätschecks) schaffe ich auch nicht, weil ich die immer vergesse und wenn ich es mal in einem Klartraum schaffe, bekomme ich unbewusst Angst (meistens davon, dass ich aufwache) ...und wache auf!
MILD ist so langweilig, dass ich anfange mich zu bewegen.
MAAAAN!


----------



## dragon1 (20. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> DILD (Realitätschecks) schaffe ich auch nicht, weil ich die immer vergesse und wenn ich es mal in einem Klartraum schaffe, bekomme ich unbewusst Angst (meistens davon, dass ich aufwache) ...und wache auf!



hab ich dauernd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich fuehl mich von meinem Traumbewustsein verarscht -.- ich mach den RC, "Juhu es ist n traum" jetzt kann ich nen KT haben! Und dann geht der trotzdem weiter, ohne das ich einfluss drauf nehmen kann Oo


----------



## TheGui (21. September 2010)

OKE. kleines experiment.

sich das 3x nach einander anhören/schauen

und sich drauf freuen was man so träumen wird!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d8O-ZdUojI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. September 2010)

faszinierend finde ich, dass in träumen gefühle sehr real wiedergegeben werden. ein beispiel wenn ich in meinem traum jemanden berühre fühlt sich das wie echt an.

letztens habe ich geträumt, ich würde an einem fallschirm, via seil, an einem flugzeug (kleiner doppeldecker) hängen (auch da wieder, nach jeder kurve hat das wie verrückt am seil gezogen...ein irre gefühl). ich musste dann an jede menge bäume und häuser ausweichen und bin dann plötzlich gegen ein haus gekracht (hab mich mit den füssen abgestossen) dabei ist das flugzeug abgestürzt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. September 2010)

Wiederhergestellt.


----------



## White_Sky (23. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hab ich dauernd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh ja. Das hab ich auch manchmal ^^


----------



## White_Sky (27. September 2010)

Ich hab geträumt, dass Blizzard ein WoW Buch raudgebracht hat, wo Velen immer depressiver von den Naaru (und von seinen Volk) wurde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wusste auch, ohne aufzuschlagen, was darin vorkam.

WTF?!


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

Ich habe nur noch dass hier in Erinnerung.


Ich sehe aus wie der Tod, mit der Sense in der Hand. In einer Ecke kauert ein Junge und zittert. Ich sage " EInige müssen eben früher vor ihren Schöpfer treten"

Sonst erinnere ich mich an nichts.


----------



## Crucial² (28. September 2010)

Bei mir das selbe: Wenns im RL mal nicht so sauber läuft bzw. stressig ist Träume ich viel extremer als in "guten" Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (29. September 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> OKE. kleines experiment.
> 
> sich das 3x nach einander anhören/schauen
> 
> ...



Ich hab von einer springeden, singeden ZImtschnecke azf 3 vbeinen geträumt.


----------



## Haggelo (29. September 2010)

Hat denn keiner von euch die klassiker wie '' ich bin in der schule und habe meine hose vergessen anzuziehen '' träume, wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2010)

Nö... ich hatte nur einen recht langweiligen Traum, dass ich ein Arbeiter in einem Fusionskraftwerk war und artig meiner arbeit nachging...


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2010)

Heute morgen um 6.30 penn ich nochmal ein, ich hab dann geträumt ich hätte ohne billet den 3er bmw eines arbeitskollegen zu schrott gefahren, hätte nen 106 geklaut und meiner mutter gesagt der bmw wäre nicht von mir... um 6.40 bin ich aufgewacht und hab gedacht ich hätte verpennt... das lustige war das die zeit im traum ca 3 wochen war xD


----------



## Edou (1. Oktober 2010)

Hatte heute nen Komischen vorfreude Traum:
Ich befind mich Plötzlich in meinem Zimmer (Mitten in der Nacht) und sehe wie ich meinen Xbox Controller in der Hand habe und der TV läuft.
Eingelegt war "Smackdown vs Raw 2011" (Release erst 29 Okober.....fuuuuu :/), ich sagte oder dachte (kp) "Man ist das Cool, geiles Game, yay!
Mitten drin wurde mir aber Klar: Halt mal das Spiel ist noch garnicht draußen und für eine Gewisse Zeit konnte ich den Traum "Lenken". Dannach hat mein Wecker um 5 Geklingelt. Also der Wecker hat mich ausm Traum gerissen.


----------



## Potpotom (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe gerade geträumt, ich werde von einem komischen Typen überfallen und habe meiner Frau im Schlaf in die Seite geboxt... jetzt fühlen wir uns beide beschissen und können nicht mehr einschlafen. :-(


----------



## White_Sky (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich erinnere mich an einer meiner WoW-Träume...mit vielen Lücken.

Archäologie war draussen und ich machte mich mit meinen Char auf der suche nach Artefakte und fingt in der Scherbenwelt an. Es war eben so wie im Buffed beschrieben: Ich hab nen Teleskop und eine Lampe die nur die Farbe gelb hatte (Erinnerungslücke?) und fing an zu suchen (jede Ausgrabung 3x graben erlaubt)...HAB ABER VERGESSEN WO! (100% Erinnerungslücke). Am Ende auf jeden Fall, war ich im Nethersturm und landete plötzlich (Erinnerungslücke- also wie ich drauf gekommen bin Oo) auf Azeroth und dachte da so:" Scheiße, ich hab die Ausgrabungen im Nethersturm vergessen!", flog wieder zurück, was irgentwie komisch war, da ich genauso schnell wieder da war, wie ich wegekommen bin (Erinnerungslücke?). Als ich mit'n graben anfing, bin ich aufgewacht.

Perspektive war genauso, wie man spielt. Ich hatte auch schon öfters 2-dimensionale Träume


----------



## Surando (3. Oktober 2010)

Heute, gestern und vorgestern, an jedem dieser Tage hatte ich meine merkwürdigste Träume. Konnte gar nicht bemerken, was das für eine Bedeutung hatte. Plötzlich bin ich aufgewacht, voller Schweiß. Ich erzähle euch Mal was in den Träumen so passiert ist. 

Heute habe ich von einem Überfall in meinem Haus geträumt, doch dieser Traum ging ein Stückchen weiter nach vorne. An dem Tag davor, gestern also verlor ich meinen Schlüssel so gegen 20:00 Uhr mitten in der Straße, es war ein einsamer Schlüssel und es war stockdunkel, man konnte nichts erkennen. Ich bat meinen Kumpel darum, mir bei der Suche nach meinem Schlüssel zu helfen da wir zusammen vorher mit dem Hund spazieren waren. Wir gingen die ganze Strecke nochmal durch, die wir gelaufen sind was 10 Minuten gedauert hat. Als ich aber schon die Hoffnung verloren hatte, wollte ich mit meinem Kumpel noch darüber diskutieren was ich vorher gemacht habe. Ich erzählte ihm, dass ich beim Liegen im Garten den Schlüssel verlor, dann aber gefunden hab. So fiel uns wieder ein, dass ich mich für eine kurze Zeit auf den Boden in der Straße gelegt hab, wahrscheinlich fiel der Schlüssel genau in dem Augenblick runter als ich das gemacht hab. Wir rannten als würde es um unser Leben gehen und holten uns den Schlüssel. Das war der Grund für meinen Traum, und kommen wir nun zum Traum. Zuerst suchten wir nach ihm überall, dabei fanden wir den Schlüssel an dem Ort nicht, wo wir ihn in der richtigen Welt gesehen haben, dann sah uns ein schwarzer Mann mit roten Augen komisch an, dabei versteckte er seinen halben Körper in einem Baum. Er sah uns an und er hatte was in seiner Hand, allerdings konnten wir nicht erkennen was es ist. Wir gingen zu ihm, voller Angst, er sagte uns mit einer grausigen Stimme "Kommt bloß nicht näher!". Wir standen eine Weile lang still und bemerkten schließlich, dass er sich nicht bewegt, er atmet nicht und als er das zu uns sagte, bewegten sich auch sein Mund nicht. Anscheinend wars nur ein Erscheinungsbild dachten wir, wir gingen zum Mann und ignorierten was er sagt, schließlich zeigte er uns den ganzen Körper. Ein Mann, dessen Körper wir nicht sehen konnten aufgrund der schwärze, er sah aus als hätte er keinen Körper. Mein Freund ging zu ihm und versuchte ihn zu schubsten, doch mein Freund fiel und das Erscheinunsbild befand sich aufeinmal direkt hinter meinen Nacken, er flüsterte mir ins Ohr "Entweder ihr geht, oder ich muss was ganz schlimmes mit euch machen". Ich ging weiter und sah nach hinten, er war vor mir als ich wieder nach vorne geguckt hab. Er zeigte uns unseren Schlüssel und ging fort, aber er schwebte in Richtung Norden wo sich auch unser Haus befindet. Wir rannten ihm hinterher und fanden den Schlüssel auf dem Boden mit einer Inschrift "Als Geschenk". Mein Freund ging nach Hause und ich ging nach Hause, wollte mich sofort im Bett ausruhen, da fand ich am Fenster wieder diese Person, diesmal mit einer Axt in der Hand. Die Fenstertür geht auf und es kommt herein, ich versuche rauszugehen aber die Tür blieb zu, der Kerl bewegte die Axt in Richtung mir und als die Axt mich zerfleischen sollte, bin ich aufgewacht. Ein unglaublicher Traum. Und entschuldigt mich, aber ich möchte meine vorherigen doch nicht verraten, weils was privates in sich hat. Danke.


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2010)

Heute hatte ich wieder nen komischen Traum:

Ich habe ja bald einen Wellensittich, und auf den freue mich sehr. So als Anmerkung, spielt noch eine Rolle im Traum 

Also. Meine Tanten und meine Oma kommen zu besuch. Meine Tante hat eine Plastikschachteln voller Wellensittiche. (Unstimmigkeit 1 der eine sieht aus wie eine Eule.) Doch sie waren alle tot. Alle lachten und ich ging wütend in mein Zimmer hockte mich aufs Bett und fing an eine Axt zu schleifen. Später ging ich mit meinem Cousin nach draussen. Doch es sah alles anderst aus. Es sah aus wie eine Stadt, doch sie war leer und grau. Die Bäume hatten diesen Grusel-Stil. Da sahen wir eine Schulklasse die in einen Bus stieg. Ich fing an zu überlegen, ob ich eine Felbestie oder ein Pferd als für den Angriff zu nehmen. (Wie ein Nazgûl) Plötzlich stand Justin Bieber vor uns und hielt eine Pistole gegen uns. Ich zog ein Schwert und rufte: "Für Mordor!" Und mein Cousin schleuderte eine Lavaeruption gegen den Bieber. 

Dann war der Traum aus.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Oktober 2010)

Justin Bieber niedergeknüppelt... schöner Traum. xD


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

unwetter kommt
jeep steht voll fett im garten
familie rein
oma abholen
grosze welle kommt
alle tot


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Voll kranker traum: Riesige Aquapark im WoW style, also ein mehrere hektar grosses, mehrere Meter Tiefes becken, in dem alle besucher irgendwie mit WoW-chars verbunden sind.
Ueberall wasserrutschen von unglaublichen deminsionen, und gebaeude, die mit wasser gefuellt sind und in die man RAUFschwimmen muss...eine mit wasser gefuellte Treppe hoch.
Im Wasser sind fischschwaerme, unter anderem Piranhas.
Wenn man in die Piranhas schwimmt muss man kaempfen oder wegschwimmen, und die verfolgung abwerfen.
Die Piranhas durften aber auf keinen Fall in die Luftburg Raufschwimmen.
ich bin dauernd in Piranhaschwaerme geschwommen und musste mich retten... mein roter Pulover hat sie abgewehrt und ich schlug um mich.
Nach dem 5ten Mal, wo ich die Piranhas in die Naehe der Luftburg gebracht habe, kamen Security-Leute in Schwarz und meinten, ich haette meine Chance gehabt und jetzt is aus. Ich solle raus aus dem Park. 

Genau dann bin ich aufgewacht ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Oktober 2010)

*Selor Entertainment proudly presents...
...a DreamCatcher Industries production...

"Dream a little for me..."

*Alles beginnt damit, dass ich zuhause bin, obwohl unsere Wohnung Spiegelverkehrt ist, jemand vom THW kommt und erklärt mir was über Fortbildungen bzw. Ausbildungen und Lehrgänge, wir unterhalten uns weiter doch irgendwas scheint jetzt schon sehr komisch zu sein.
Egal weiter, es gibt einen Cut und ich steh mit mind. 2 Typen woanders (weiß nicht ob noch mehr dabie sind, 2 sind aber sicher) wir unterhalten uns.

Offenbar kommen wir darauf, dass wir etwas unternehmen müssen und schleichen los.
Wir müssen dabei offensichtlich durch einen Supermarkt und hier wirds wieder recht komisch, da ich mich vor allen verstecke, hinter normalen Einkaufenden, auch vor meinen "Team-Kollegen", Ich schleiche mich also durch den Supermarkt (schaut verblüffend wie der Akzenta hier aus).
Auf jeden Fall komme ich gut raus ohne das mich wer entdeckt hätte, der dies nicht hätte tun dürfen.
Ich treffe mich wieder mit meinem Team und wir machen uns auf die geheime Basis zu suchen, wir rüsten uns standesgemäß aus und es gibt einen weiteren Cut. Wir sind in der Geheimen Unterwasser Basis in einem großen Raum, mit einem offenen Aufzug, Pumpen und alles auf mehreren Etagen, es sieht alles nach dreckiger Fabrik aus, die Decke ist geziert mit dicken Fenstern und wir sehen das Wasser über uns.

Wir stehen an mehreren Tischen auf denen Pläne rumliegen, an einer Wand hängt eine Karte der Erde die allerdings absolut nicht so aussieht wie sie aussehen sollte und eine Stadt ist markiert, die den Namen Hannover trägt allerdings irgendwo weit im Osten von dem liegt, dass irgendwie nach China aussieht es aber vermutlich nicht ist.
Bisher haben wir uns recht bedeckt gehalten, doch nun laden wir die Waffen durch und stürmen den nebenliegenden Raum, der interessanterweise voll ist mit THW Personal, die Basis ist nicht nur Kommandoposten des THW sondern auch Forschungsstation und Führungsposition für einen Jurassic Park (man hörte kurz das brüllen eines Dinos).

Es kommt wie es kommen musste, es entsteht eine massives Feuergefecht zwischen uns (mind.) 3 und den (LOL) bewaffneten THW-Truppen, Ich zögere erst zu schießen tu es dann doch und töte einige Feinde.
Nach kurzer Zeit gehen wir Siegreich aus dem Gefecht hervor und nur noch ein THWler ist am Leben, der interessanterweise aussieht wie mein Ausbilder damals, unser Truppführer ordnet mich an ihn auch zu töten, ich zieh einen alten Revolver und ziele, drücke ab aber nichts passiert abgesehen von einem Knall, ich versuche es mehrfach und schaue nach, Patronen sind drin, ich versuche es wieder und nach kurzer Zeit wird mir klar, das ich im Revolver noch Platzpatronen.

Wir lassen dann von ihm ab und durchsuchen den Raum, die Kommandozentrale und finden offenbar was wir suchten, Daten und Akten zu einen Projekt mit der Bezeichnung "45325". Wir haben allerdings keine Ahnung was es genau es ist und gehen mit allem zurück in den großen Vorraum mit dem Tisch und breiten alles dort aus und versuchen dann herauszufinden was es ist.
Allerdings ist alles recht wirr geschrieben und wir müssen arg Rätseln bis wir es endlich herauskriegen:
Projekt "45325" ist ein Virus der Alzheimer auslöst und alle Betroffenen alles vergessen lässt.
Zuerst dachte ich ja wir wären Terroristen, doch ab diesem Punkt bin ich mir nichtmehr sicher...

Der Übriggelassene THWler geht zu eineigen Sprengvorrichtungen die wir offenbar während unseres Eindringens platziert hatten und sagt uns, dass er uns helfen würde das Projekt zuende zu führen und aktiviert die Verteilungsvorrichtungen für den Virus in "Hannover" und aktiviert dann die Sprengvorrichtungen bevor er dann stirbt.

Das Team schaut sich an und packt so schnell wie möglich alles zusammen und rennt los, unser Computergenie schreit, dass er uns Zeit verschaffen kann, wenn wir zu den Pumpen gelangen und er sie aktivieren kann also rennen und "turnen" uns den Weg zu den Pumpen die er dann in der richtigen Reihenfolge aktivieren wird, während alles um uns herum anfängt auseinander zu brechen und zu explodieren, wir hören wieder das laute Gebrüll und die Fenster in der Decke und einige Wände bekommen Risse aus manchen spritzt schon Wasser, wir schaffen drei Pumpen und müssen dann im Aufzug auf die Unterste Ebene zu den anderen Pumpen, doch durch die Zerstörung stürzt der Aufzug ab, unser Führer und Ich schaffen es noch aus dem Aufzug zu springen, unser Computergenie nicht mehr.

Er ist im Aufzug gefangen der komplett hinab gekracht ist, ich will ihm helfen und knie mich hin um zu sehen ob zwischen Boden und Aufzugtür genug Platz ist um ihn herauszuziehen.
Ich knie und schaue...

Dann ist der Traum zu Ende... Ich wache auf...


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Oktober 2010)

nee alter das kannst du nicht bringen...jetzt wo es spannden wird :-)
erfinde gefälligst was dazu :-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Oktober 2010)

Sorry... hab ein akutes Cliffhanger-Syndrom ^^


----------



## iShock (28. Oktober 2010)

hmm gibt eig. nur drei Träume die wirklich erzählenswert sind bei mir ^^


als ich kleiner war hab ich immer am 6.12. den selben Traum gehabt.... wurde immer vom Nikolaus gejagt der mich fressen wollte (wenn jemand den Santa Claus aus Futurama kennt, so sah der ungefähr aus).
Glaub das ging ca. los als ich 4 Jahre war... und ging 3 Jahre so... immer am 6. ... war echt merkwürdig.... und nein ich war immer lieb ._.


ein anderes mal hab ich geträumt ich wäre Superman und flieg grad durch die Luft... (so schön in Superman Pose) Im Traum mach ich dann so eine Rolle zur Seite und dann....

BÄM ausm Bett gefallen :S


und vor meiner ersten praktischen Fahrstunde hab ich geträumt dass ich in England voll in den Gegenverkehr gefahren bin (glaub zumindest das es England war, lol)


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (29. Oktober 2010)

Im Traum:

Auf einem Asiamarkt mit vielen kleinen hütten etc zwischen häusern, ich lauf so lang, schau in ne küche wo grad nen Chinamann irgendwas kocht und frag ob man irgendwo kippen kaufen kann.. er scheucht mich mit seinem Beil in der hand weg..

Nächste Szene, ich seh eine hübsche asiatin herum stehen, auf einmal fällt ein großer Sack mit irgendwas gefüllt(wahrscheinlich reis ) von einem Stapel Säcke runter und auf das Bein der Frau. Sie ist scheinbar verletzt. Irgendwie lieg ich mit ihr am Boden und halte ihr Knie und sage irgendwas wie dass es schon wieder gut wird (( hatte vor ein paar jahren einen Kreuzbandriss, kenne solche Schmerzen also.. hatte bestimmt was damit zu tun))

Ich helfe ihr auf und irgendwo her kommt eine Flutwelle, das Wasser steigt langsam an. Ich nehme sie auf den Rücken und laufe mit ihr auf dem Rücken vor dem Wasser weg durch Gras und irgend nen Feld..

*aufwach*


Ich bin halt doch ein Held..


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich gehe über den Schulhof, da kommt so ein Typ, dieser gibt mir fadengerade eine. Ich kippe um und er sagt "Nerf'd Bitch!"

Was macht dass für einen Sinn? 

btw. Yay Pingu Smiley


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab' grad geträumt, dass ich mit meiner mir Zugemuteten und Morgan Freeman auf dem Klo war.


----------



## Jester (30. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich hab' grad geträumt, dass ich mit meiner mir Zugemuteten und Morgan Freeman auf dem Klo war.



BlaBlaBla, Mr. Freeman.


----------



## Zonalar (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab gehört, Chuck Norris habe mal geträumt. Es konnte nie nachgewiesen werden :O


----------



## Numbe (2. November 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich hab' grad geträumt, dass ich mit meiner mir Zugemuteten und Morgan Freeman auf dem Klo war.



Heute schon auf allen Toiletten deiner Umgebung nach geschaut, ob dort wer auf dich wartet? 

Mein Traum von gestern Nacht: Meinen Freund mit meiner besten Freundin betrogen. Das erzähl ich ihm mal besser nicht, nacher kommt der auf komische Ideen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. November 2010)

Numbe schrieb:


> Heute schon auf allen Toiletten deiner Umgebung nach geschaut, ob dort wer auf dich wartet?



Ich glaube, der Traum war prophetisch! 
Einen Tag später habe ich mit Claire eine Doku im Fernsehen gesehen, da ging es um "Waste" und die wurde gesprochen von Morgan Freeman. Waste bedeutet sowohl "Abfall" (human waste ist beispielsweise Kacke), aber auch Verschwendung. In der Doku ging's um Verschwendung und nicht um Kacke, aber man kann ja net immer 100% akkurat vorausträumen.


----------



## bkeleanor (4. November 2010)

hab letztens geträumt ich wär zusammen mit nem mädel am force unleashed 2 zocken. erst war sie darn und als sie fast down war hat sie den controller mit gegeben und ich habs dann gerichtet.
dann plötzlich gings darum mit nem mountain bike so ne irre waldstrecke runter zu rasen. dabei hatte man nen probelauf und anschiessend die zeit messung. allerdings wurde die strecke je länger je mehr mit feuer/lava bedeckt. naja wie soll ich sagen ich war zu langsam :-)


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2010)

Ich habe gestern geträumt, meine Brille hätte gekündigt und mich anschliessend erschossen.


----------



## shadow24 (4. November 2010)

ich träumte,dass ich wohl bei einer einweihung eines hochhauses eingeladen war.ein gigantischer bürokomplex.ich war wohl dort ein beschäftigter,denn ich hatte wie alle anderen(hunderte Menschen) dort versammelten menschen so ein schild an meiner brust kleben,den ich aber nicht lesen konnte(typisch traum)...

naja,wir standen auf einer wiese vor dem hochhaus.die wiese war ein wenig abschüssig und es führten 2 Brücken über die wiese(warum auch immer)
die brücken waren sehr gross.das fiel mir vor allem deswegen auf,weil zur feier des tages ein jet(?) zur freude aller einige kunststückchen aufführte.diese wurden aber immer gewagter sodass sich die freude der menschen langsam in besorgtes gemurmel wandelte..

schliesslich flog der pilot unter einer der brücken durch und schaffte es nicht vor der zweiten brücke rechtzeitig hochzuziehen.ich hatte gleich ein ungutes gefühl bei der show.er prallte mit dem heck gegen die streben der zweiten brücke und kam ins trudeln.die menschen schrien auf und sahen geschockt zu wie sich der jet praktisch nach oben aufrichtete und nach hinten wegsackte,
genau in die menge die vorm hochhaus stand.es gab eine gewaltige explosion,sodass das hochhaus im fundament zu bröckeln began udn langsam in meine richtung stürzte...

ich stand seltsamerweise recht weit entfernt von den übrigen menschen und sah wie das gebäude in zeitlupe auf mich zukippte.die menschen die näher am gebäude gestanden haben wurden von den ersten ausläufern des zusammmenstürzenden gebäudes erfasst und wurden unter lauten kreischen zerquetscht.

ich stand wie angewurzelt da und sah das haus immer weiter auf mich zustürzen,während ich überlegte in welche richtung ich laufen sollte.nach hinten oder zur seite.ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden.irgendwie ging mir durch den kopf darauf zu achten wo zwischneräume am gebäude waren wo ich zwischen gepasst hätte um nicht erschlagen zu werden.
da war der sturz auf einmal vorbei und das haus lag zertrümmert einige hundert meter vor meinen füssen.

mit mir hatte ein kleiner teil der gäste überlebt,die jetzt im schockzustand zu weinen begannen.
aber die katastrophe war noch nicht vorbei.das hochhaus hatte ein gigantischen kran getroffen und die querachse des krans,an dem sich die lasten entlangbewegen knickte praktisch von dem senkrechten gerüst ab und stürzte zu boden.diese achse war sicherlich hundert meter lang udn tonnenschwer.und es blieb nach dem sturz nicht liegen,sonder rollte,da die wiese ja abschüssig war auf uns zu...
wieder sehr sehr langsam.ich schrie den leuten zu,das sich der kran näherte,aber es war zu spät für sie.sie wurden alle zerquetscht.ohne das ich das sehen konnte.aber ich wusste das niemand diese schwere last überleben würde...
wieder überlegte ich loszulaufen.aber welche richtung?links oder rechts.wo war die chance besser?welches ende konnte ich eher lebend erreichen?ich lief nach links udn ich spürte wie das gerüst an mir vorbeirauschte während der boden vibrierte...
dann war alles still.gerade nach dieser gigantschen katastrophe wirkte das so dermassen befremdlich.absolute stille.und ich stand da unter schock.ich sah das kein anderer überlebt hatte und zitterte am ganzen körper
dann wachte ich auf und mein herz schlug mir bis zum hals....scheisse ich glaub ich muss in meinem leben wohl irgendeine entscheidung fällen...


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2010)

Ich habe schon glaub ich 4 mal in folge in irgendeiner art und weise von Mundo getraeumt... ich glaube Mundo geht wirklich wo er will Oo


----------



## Lethior (4. November 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon glaub ich 4 mal in folge in irgendeiner art und weise von Mundo getraeumt... ich glaube Mundo geht wirklich wo er will Oo



Du solltest weniger LoL spielen 

Ich hab heute geträumt, dass ich mit einem geklauten Raketenwerfer eine Alieninvasion abwehre. Macht Spaß sowas


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Du solltest weniger LoL spielen



aber... aber... ich hab doch schon 2 Tage nicht gespielt xD


----------



## Lethior (4. November 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> aber... aber... ich hab doch schon 2 Tage nicht gespielt xD



Dann vermisst du Mundo einfach und willst zurück zu ihm *Traum deut*


----------



## dragon1 (4. November 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Dann vermisst du Mundo einfach und willst zurück zu ihm *Traum deut*




Is auch mein erster Char gewesen und der Champion mit dem ich die beste statistik habe xD


Die letzten tage traeume ich wieder voll oft am tag... im Zug... im gehen. 
Irgendwie leiwand.


----------



## kræy (13. November 2010)

Ich verklopp sinnvoll Emos 0o


----------



## dragon1 (13. November 2010)

So geil heute nacht geträumt:
Ich muss als Akali einen Riesigen Bowser besiegen und dafür die Kraft der Pokemons verwenden. Bowser verschiesst Getsuga Tensou. Am Ende flieg ich mit ner Rakete aus Mario Kart in Bowser rein während ich einen Superball werfe und Schattenschritt von Akali wirke. 
EPIC CROSSOVER DREAMING INC xD

Danach hab ich von einem Riesigen Konzert geträumt, dessen bühnenschow daraus besteht, das irgendwelche Stalker-Fanboys und girls auf die Bühne springen, klettern oder Fallen und sie von den Bandmembern runtergeschmissen werden, mit aller arten von Kampfsport xD 

Geile Nacht, auf die ein scheiss tag folgt -.-


----------



## Euphemia (14. November 2010)

Ein Mittelaltertraum mit Rufus Sewell als eine Art Anführer eines kleinen Dorfes (O.o, kommt wahrscheinlich davon dass ich zum 100 Mal die Vorschau zu die Säulen der Erde gesehen habe. Aber der Traum war schon fast Filmreif^^


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Dezember 2010)

Warum kann Olivia Wilde, in meinem Traum, irre komplizierte Mathe aufgaben innert Sekunden lösen? 
Da gäbe es viele schönere dinge, die ich von ihr träumen könnte.


----------



## Valanihirae (21. Dezember 2010)

Oha, merkwürdige Träume, ich hab da so viele von im Repertoire 

Eine Auswahl von letzter Woche... Ich war deutscher Soldat und musste zusehen, wie ein Grab für russische Kriegsgefangene Soldaten gegraben wurde, danach bekam ich den Befehl, einen mit meiner Luger zu erschießen ... Naja, er sah mich traurig an und ich fing an zu weinen (mein Freund berichtete mir, ich war echt hysterisch im Schlaf) ich hob die Waffe, zielte ... Und setzte sie mir selbst an die Schläfe und drückte ab ... Dann bin ich aufgewacht.

DAS ist wohl der merkwürigste Traum, den ich je hatte. Ich war nach dem Aufwachen total nass im Gesicht, sehr verheult und hab total geschwitzt... Ich frage mich immernoch, wie mein Unterbewusstsein auf so einen Stuss gekommen ist. Aber diesen Traum werd ich wohl NIE vergessen


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte letztens ein Mischmasch aus mehreren Träumen...

d.h. 6 oder 7 Träume gleichzeitig bzw. abwechselnd, wohl getrennt durch "Tür durchschritte" und ähnlichem... das war verwirrend...


----------



## ego1899 (21. Dezember 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Warum kann Olivia Wilde, in meinem Traum, irre komplizierte Mathe aufgaben innert Sekunden lösen?
> Da gäbe es viele schönere dinge, die ich von ihr träumen könnte.




haha genial xD  du armer...  naja du wolltest wahrscheinlich das sie dir nachhilfe in gewissen dingen gibt, aber dein gehirn hat erkannt wo du sie wirklich benötigst


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab ein langes Gespräch mit nem Kumpel über Träume gehabt ^^
Er hat erzählt, in seinen Träumen würde fast nie etwas passieren, und das einzige das er nacher noch weiss ist, das es in einem Bestimmten 3 Stöckigen Hotel gespielt hat.
Eine Wendeltreppe führt nach oben, aber egal in welchem stock er ist, es ist immer der ''letzte''. 
Er kann sich ganz genau an das Hotel und die einrichtung erinnern, es ändert sich immer nur minimal.
Irgendwie interessant, weil meine Träume immer total verschiedene Schauplätze haben, an die ich mich fast nie erinnere, aber fast immer an die Handlung des Traumes...


Genauso interessant fand ich, dass die Aktion die ich in Albträumen IMMER als erstes versuche, den Lichtschalter klicken 
(Funktioniert NIE -.- Aber wenn das Licht nur ganz leicht angeht, das heisst es brennt zwar aber es ist weiterhin dunkel, weiss ich das es 100% ein Albtraum ist) 
ihm NIE in den sinn gekommen ist - Dabei ist er eigentlich von uns beiden der Praktisch denkende ^_^





Selor schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens ein Mischmasch aus mehreren Träumen...
> 
> d.h. 6 oder 7 Träume gleichzeitig bzw. abwechselnd, wohl getrennt durch "Tür durchschritte" und ähnlichem... das war verwirrend...



Das kenn ich... und alle 7 gehen auch weiter, also die einzelne abschnitte der vielen Träume ergeben eigene Storylines, die aber nur selten zusammenhängen... ich erinnere mich meist an das wenigste davon, aber ich erinnere mich meist daran das es spannend war xD


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> haha genial xD du armer... naja du wolltest wahrscheinlich das sie dir nachhilfe in gewissen dingen gibt, aber dein gehirn hat erkannt wo du sie wirklich benötigst



hehe...bin echt nicht der beste in Mathe :-)
wäre jetzt noch interessant zu wissen ob sie wirklich so gut ist in Mathe :-)


----------



## Topperharly (22. Dezember 2010)

ok, heute hatte ich echt einen komischen traum. ich lieg in meinem bett und lese was, dann sehe ich zwei erdhörnchen. ich versuche die zu fangen. das eine hüpft in eine müslischüssel und fährt damit durchs zimmer, das andere versteckt sich unter meinem bett. das erdhörnchen, welches durchs zimmer fährt kann ich mit äpfel bestechen damit es aufhärt durch die gegend zu fahren. beim anderen hab ich meinen schuh auf den boden gestellt, da hüpft es in den schuh, und fährt damit rum.


----------



## Kartonics (22. Dezember 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ok, heute hatte ich echt einen komischen traum. ich lieg in meinem bett und lese was, dann sehe ich zwei erdhörnchen. ich versuche die zu fangen. das eine hüpft in eine müslischüssel und fährt damit durchs zimmer, das andere versteckt sich unter meinem bett. das erdhörnchen, welches durchs zimmer fährt kann ich mit äpfel bestechen damit es aufhärt durch die gegend zu fahren. beim anderen hab ich meinen schuh auf den boden gestellt, da hüpft es in den schuh, und fährt damit rum.



rofl


----------



## Alpax (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich reite auf einem Pferd (wtf) durch Graz (die Stadt in der ich wohne). Irgendwann komm ich dann dahin wo normal das Büro ist (wo ich halt arbeite) doch das Büro war nicht da. Plötzlich sehe ich meinen Chef der ein wenig entfernt steht und lacht ^^.

Das Büro war übrigens nicht zerstört ... es war ... einfach nicht da.

Naja ich frage meinen Chef halt was los ist und er sagt es war meine Mutter (ROFL) ... ich rufe Sie an aber sie hebt nicht ab ... plötzlich tut mir mein Arm furchtbar weh .. bin dann aufgewacht und ... meine Arm tat furchbar weh () ... ich machs Licht an und er war geschwollen und ganz blau und fühlte sich etwas taub an ... aber tat halt hölllllllllisch weh ... Ich wollte aber nicht die Rettung anrufen (warum auch immer) sondern schaltete den Fernseher ein. Doch er funktionierte nicht also beschloss ich eine Schmerztablette zu nehemen ... dies tat ich auch aber plötzlich ...

wachte ich auf (diesmal wirklich) und ich schlief mit meinem Kopf auf meinem Arm und hatte irgendwie das Blut abgesperrt er war also "eingeschlafen" (kennt man das Wort in Deutschland?) ... naja .. ich hab meinen Kopf halt vom Arm runter genommen und es hat irre gekribbelt (kennt man ja) ... naja nach 5-10 Minuten wars vorbei und ich schlief wieder ein ... 

voll irre 

Vorallem davon zu träumen das man .. träumt ... also der erste Teil mit dem Büro ... wtf

Naja am nächtes Tag als ich sicher war das ich wach bin stellte ich fest das es meinem Arm gut ging und war echt froh ^^ ... Ich war den ganzen Tag gut drauf nur aufgrund der Tatsache das mir mein Arm nicht weh tat ^^


----------



## White_Sky (22. Dezember 2010)

Das, was du hattest, nennt man falsches Erwachen. Kommt eigentlich am meisten nach einen Klartraum. Hatte das auch schon.


----------



## Alpax (22. Dezember 2010)

kenne den Begriff Klartraum net aber wenn ich Wiki richtig verstehe hatte ich sowas ähnliches schon öfters ... Ich träume und zwinge mich warum auch immer aufzuwachen ... und wache auf ... ich greife quasi von "aussen" in den Traum ein und beende ihn. Was ich auch irre finde:

Angenommen ich kann ausschlafen .. schlaf ich 8 Stunden ... ABER ... was mir öfters passiert: Ich muss zB um 7 Uhr morgens aufstehen und geh erst um 1-2 schlafen und vergesse den Wecker zu stellen .. ich wache zu 85% kurz vor 7 auf ... unter der Woche auch .. ich wache meist 5-10 Minuten bevor der Wecker läutet auf ... voll krass ^^


----------



## ego1899 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ja das mit dem aufwachen kurz bevor der Wecker klingelt hab ich auch, is dann wohl aber auf das Thema innere Uhr zurueckzufuehren.

Hab aber generell nen sehr leichten Schlaf, werde bei jedem noch so kleinstem Geraeusch wach, kann also auch daran liegen...

Nich wirklich angenehm wenn man von 10 Stunden "Hinlegen" maximal 4-5 wirklich schlaeft.

Klartraeumen laesst sich uebrigens richtig trainieren und dient eher dem Zweck seine Traeume von innen heraus aktiv zu steuern, sprich zu traeumen was man will (nein nicht wie bei inception ^ ^).

kann sogar richtig gut funktionieren, wenn's denn mal klappt richtig zu schlafen, was eher mein prob is...


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte gestern einen Traum, dass ich in einer dunkeln Kathedrale war, und mir irgendwas wie ein Nekromant immer sagte es sei zu spät, es sei vorbei ich könne nichts ändern. 
Ich verstehe rein garnicht was vorbei sein soll^^


----------



## ego1899 (25. Dezember 2010)

weihnachten vielleicht? 

"Du musst jetzt wieder 1 Jahr warten und kannst nichts dagegen tun"

Vorbei halt xD


----------



## Reflox (27. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> weihnachten vielleicht?
> 
> "Du musst jetzt wieder 1 Jahr warten und kannst nichts dagegen tun"
> 
> Vorbei halt xD



Oh man wieder bis Ostern warten bis es wieder tonnen an Schokolade gibt >.>


----------



## Magogan (12. September 2011)

Ich habe heute Nacht geträumt, dass die Scheiben von meinem Auto eingeschlagen wurden. Als ich dann später rausgeguckt habe, war das Auto ganz weg. Das hab ich aber alles nur geträumt - und zwar im Traum! Also ich bin dann jedenfalls im Traum aufgewacht und habe nachgesehen, ob der Traum im Traum Wirklichkeit war. Ergebnis: Das Auto war wirklich weg! Dann bin ich zu meinem Autohändler hin (wie sinnlos) und dort hat der mich in so ein Zimmer gebracht, wo andere saßen zusammen mit einem Psychologen. Und so weiter. Dann bin ich wirklich aufgewacht und habe erstmal nachgesehen, ob das Auto noch da ist: Ja, es war noch da! Puuuuuuuuh!

_*Eure Fertigkeit Thread-Archäologie hat sich auf 450 erhöht.*_


----------



## Auriga__ (12. September 2011)

Lol. Dream within a dream - INCEPTION *_*

Ich hab vor ca. 3 Tagen nen Traum gehabt... Der war iwie komisch hab bisher noch nie zuvor was in dieser Richtung geträumt. xD
Iwie lag ich im Bett und plötzlich gabs n riesen Radau von draussen. Dann bin ich mal aus meinem Haus gelaufen und sah dass da iwie 3 Männer standen die unsere Nachbarschaft "terrorisiert" haben. Einen Teil hab ich schonwieder vergessen. Aber jedenfalls lief es darauf hinaus dass ich plötzlich so aggressiv auf den einen geworden bin dass ich dem voll ins Gesicht schlug und sonst iwie verprügelt hab. xD
Und als ich aufgewacht bin waren alle meine Aggressionen verpufft. 
Jetzt brauch ich nedmal mehr nen Boxsack ich bau meine Wut in meinen Träumen ab. xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich beginne mein Unterbewusstsein zu hassen...

Ich mein ernsthaft... das geht garnicht mehr...


So... da bin ich also in einer Wohnung, vermutlich, die von der Frau, die in dem Traum meine Freundin ist.
Wir reden noch etwas, nachdem wir Abendessen haben und verabschieden uns dann, sie hat offenbar die Nachtschicht. Nichts besonderes bisher... Also ich steh am Fenster und schau hinab auf die Straße und winke ihr zu. Ich will mich gerade umdrehen und BÄM, BÄM, BÄM, es knallt dreimal heftig. Ich schau wieder hinaus und seh Sie wie sie auf der Straße liegt.

Ich renne natürlich sofort hinunter, kann aber nichts großartig machen, vorallendingen, weil die Notärzte mich von ihr wegziehen.
Kurz darauf seh ich nur noch, dass man ihr die Decke über den Kopf zieht und alle wegfahren und ich sitz alleine auf der Straße und es fängt an zu regnen...
Wochenlang passiert nichts bis dann auf einmal eines Tages meine Tür eingetreten wird und eine Spezialeinheit der Polizei die ganze Wohnung auseinander nimmt und mich verdammt rau festnimmt.
Erst sitze ich Tagelang in einem Verhörzimmer bis ich dann endlich in einen großen Saal geführt werde, der offensichtlich das Gericht ist.
In dem Saal sitzen nen Haufen Leute, etliche davon kenne ich nicht, einige schon, ich werde zu einem abgesetzen Teil gebracht und am Stuhl festgeschnallt.
Die Verhandlung beginnt und erst jetzt erfahre ich, dass ich beschuldigt werde, meine Traum-Freundin selbst, drei mal hintereinander überfahren zu haben. Natürlich protestiere ich, doch man sagt mir, dass man 3 verschiedene Filme hat, die genau mich zeigen, wie ich die Tat begehe.

Also zeigt man mir die Videos, alle beginnen damit, dass ich im Fenster oben in der Wohnung stehe und nach unten schaue, dann schwenkt die Kamera auf die Straße herab und auf Sie, wie sie über die Straße geht, dann sieht man drei Autos auf sie zu rasen und in jedem Auto sitze ich mit mit einem total durchgeknallten, verrückten Blick, breit grinsend oder lachend und überfahre sie dann, dreimal...
Natürlich protestiere ich wieder, weil das ja garnicht sein kann und alles und versuche das ganze mit irgendwelchem Wissenschaftlichen Terminologiepoker zu erklären.
Doch dann ruft der Richter eine Überraschungszeugin auf und es ist Sie, sichtbar markiert von der Autopsie und allem und sie sitzt da und erklärt, dass genau ich, sie dort auf der Straße dreimal überfahren habe und dass ich vollkommen durchgedreht sei und irgendwelches Zeug in einer fremden Sprache geschrien hätte und sowas.

Ende des Verfahrens, nichts kann mir helfen und der Richter verurteilt mich zu 35 Jahren kompletter Isolation.
Ich werde also in eine kleine Zelle gepackt, kein natürliches Licht, keine Fenster... man schiebt mir durch eine undurchsichtige Schleuse mein essen zu, eigentlich nicht ganz so schlechtes essen.
Einmal die Woche betäubt man mich im Wildtierstil, sprich Blasrohr und Schlafmittel im Pfeil und wäscht mich, checkt mich durch und frisiert mich.

Das ganze geht etwa 20 Jahre so ohne das etwas im Traum passiert... dann wechselt das ganze in eine... Erzählerform, also raus aus meiner Zelle in die Welt und man sieht wie Sie, mit irgendeinem schmierigen Typen am Strand ist, ohne jegliche Narben oder sonstwas, es blitzt mehrfach und sie rastet aus, sie wurde von einem Paparazzi erwischt und langsam kommt alles raus, sie hat mich in eine Falle gelockt und die Videos und ihre Aussage gefälscht, alles wird groß aufgemacht und ich nachträglich begnadigt...

Problematisch ist nur, dass durch Budgetkürzungen niemand mehr weiß wo genau ich stecke und nach einigen Wochen der "Suche" lässt man es sein und ich hänge weiterhin in dieser Zelle fest...

Also im Jahr 34 meiner Strafe kommt es also so, dass die Regierung entschieden hat, das Gefängnis wo ich bin abzureißen, so ist das erste was ich von der echten Welt wiedersehe, ein blendendes Licht der Sonne und die Messerscharfe Schaufel des Baggers der grad die Wand eingerissen hatte.
Man zieht mich hinaus und gibt mir ein Handtuch, dann steht auf einmal der Richter von damals neben mir und schüttelt mir die Hand und murmelt eine verlegene Entschuldigung daher und verschwindet wieder.

Ich natürlich total verwirrt von der Welt stolpere so durch die Stadt und lande irgendwann durch zufall in meiner alten Wohnung, die so lang nicht vermietet wurde aber ich hab einen Brief an der Tür kleben, dass ich dem Vermieter einen haufen Geld schulde.
Meine Traum-Ex-Freundin klopft am nächsten Tag an die Tür und entschuldigt sich und alles und irgendwie kann ich nicht anders als ihr zu verzeihen.
Wir planen am nächsten Tag ein Picknick und alles scheint gut zu laufen, bis dann der Schmierige Typ (vom Strand) in einem Bieberkostüm aus den Büschen herausprescht und anfängt mich zu jagen.

Das kommt alles soweit, dass ich irgendwann stolpere und mir den Knöchel verstauche, er steht über mir mit einer Schaufel in der Hand und das nächste was ich sehe ist nur noch, wie die Schaufel auf der anderen Seite meines Körpers mit ein paar Organstückchen heraussschaut.
Irgendwie bin ich nicht sofort tot und muss leider noch mitkriegen, wie Sie und der Typ im Bieberkostüm (was er nicht auszieht) auf meinem zerschmetterten, toten Körper heiße, Schwitzige Liebe machen...

Dann wache ich doch endlich mal auf...

Edit:
Sollte ich jemals irgendwann aus welchen Gründen auch immer zu einem Therapeuten gehen... er (oder sie) darf diesen Thread niiihiiiemals sehen... Zwangsjacken verursachen bei mir extreme claustrophobische Panikattacken...


----------



## iShock (5. Oktober 2011)

sry aber Wtf oO

wäre sicherlich mal eine coole handlung für nen Film *hust*


----------



## Apuh (5. Oktober 2011)

Ach du heilige Sch...!


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> sry aber Wtf oO
> 
> wäre sicherlich mal eine coole handlung für nen Film *hust*



Wenn du Massenhysterie, Panik und Kollektive Selbstmorde willst... ja... weißt du... meine Träume scheinen mir Manchmal wie ein H.P. Lovecraft Stück... Schon allein, dass wissen, dass ich sie wirklich gesehen habe müsste mein Hirn explodieren lassen oder mich zumindest total durchdrehen lassen...
Meine Worte sind schlichtergreifend nicht ausreichend um das wirkliche Wesen dieser Mikroexistenzen (Wer träumt sonst sich ein ganzes Leben zusammen) ernsthaft zu erfassen!


----------



## iShock (5. Oktober 2011)

glaub ich weiß woran das liegt





Selor schrieb:


> Das beste am Curry King? Nachdem alle Wurst weg isst, den Rest der Sauce aus der Schale schlürfen! 5/5




sagt doch schon alles, hihihi


----------



## Konov (5. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> [...]



Ich frage mich ehrlich gesagt, wie du soviel von dem Traum behalten kannst. Hast du nebenbei mitgeschrieben? 

Ich wüsste nicht mal mehr 1 Drittel von dem, was du da alles erzählst.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2011)

Selten kommt es vor, da wach ich mitten in der Nacht auf... und ich schnapp mir mein Notizbuch und einen Stift und fang an wie wild im Halbschlaf, in kompletter Dunkelheit, das ganze Zeug aufzuschreiben... und bei sowas... ernsthaft... ich glaub mein Bewusstsein war einfach zu verwirrt um das zu vergessen... das ist schlimmer als jeder Albtraum...


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Dezember 2011)

Okay Doppelpost aber bin grad aus nem Traum aufgewacht/rausgerissen der mich irgendwie... betroffen macht... so komisch...

Es begann alles auf einer Insel, Sonnenschein, Tropische Pflanzen... Irgendein Volk lebt dort, welches irgendwie übermenschliche Stärke, Präzision und Geschwindigkeit besitzt.
Auf jeden Fall leben sie dort friedlich und zurückgezogen ab und an spricht ihr Gott zu ihnen, eigentlich ist alles wunderbar.


Doch irgendwie kommt es dazu, dass einer von ihnen, der vollkommen verrückt und gewaltätig ist aus seinem Gefängnis ausbricht und verschwindet, der Protagonist des Traums (nicht Ich) wird von ihrem Gott dazu beauftragt ihn wieder einzufangen oder wenn das nicht klappt ihn zu töten. Er wird darin unterrichtet wie es in der "Aussenwelt" aussieht, Gebräuche, Technik usw.
Also gibt es eine Verfolgungsjagd, der Verrückte findet die "Neue Welt" sehr... interessant und lebt seinen Wahn und seine Vorteile Gnadenlos an den Menschen aus.


Der Protagonist kann ihn dann in einer Stadt ausfindig machen und es beginnt ein Kampf, der Verrückte versucht weiterhin fortzulaufen, irgendwann nennt er den Mond "Steve" und die Sonne "Charlie" und fragt sich ob die "Normalen Menschen" wissen, dass sein Volk die beiden jeden Morgen und Abend aufhängen.


Der Kampf geht weiter und der Verrückte flüchtet am ende in ein Krankenhaus und versucht sich dort zu verstecken, wird aber schnell aufgespürt und ein wenig durch die Wände geschleudert bis er in einem belegten Zimmer mit voller Wucht vor eine Lampe läuft und einen Moment benommen ist bevor er sich die Lampe vom Gesicht streift und sich umblickt.
In dem Zimmer liegt eine junge Frau und hat Besuch von ihrem Freund. Der Protagonist bricht die Tür auf und der Verrückte bemerkt ihn erst nicht, denn er konzentriert sich auf die Frau findet ihr Leiden... amüsant und greift sie am Hals und hebt sie einen Moment hoch, er beginnt zu grinsen, den durch seine Fähigkeiten weiß er, dass sie gerade eine NackenOP hatte, da sie sich bei einem Unfall den Nacken gebrochen hat, er schaut ihr in die Augen, sein grinsen wird breiter und mit einer leicht in der Tonlage alternierenden Stimme fragt er sie "Na Süße, haben wir uns grade den Nacken gebrochen?" dann bewegt er seine Hand mit der er sie am Hals festhält ein wenig und es knackt zweimal kurz, Sie reißt die Augen auf und dann lässt er sie einfach los und fallen (Das hier ist der Punkt des Traumes der mir total zu schaffen macht).


Der Protagonist konnte trotz seiner Fähigkeiten nicht schnell genug eingreifen um das zu verhindern, er wird allerdings wütend und schleudert sich selbst mit aller Kraft gegen den Verrückten und sie beide schleudern durch die Wand aus dem Zimmer heraus, auf den Parkplatz wo dann der Protagonist den Verrückten so richtig heftig verdrischt.
Als der Verrückte so zusammengeschlagen ist, dass er keine Kraft mehr hat und nur noch schwer atmend liegend bleibt, erhebt sich der Protagonist und lehnt sich total lässig und Cool an ein Auto und meint nur noch "Schau dir an wie schön wir Charlie aufgehängt haben"...


Dann bin ich von meinem zusammengezogenem Magen und diesem Eigenartigen Gefühl aufgewacht.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> In dem Zimmer liegt eine junge Frau und hat Besuch von ihrem Freund. Der Protagonist bricht die Tür auf und der Verrückte bemerkt ihn erst nicht, denn er konzentriert sich auf die Frau findet ihr Leiden... amüsant und greift sie am Hals und hebt sie einen Moment hoch, er beginnt zu grinsen, den durch seine Fähigkeiten weiß er, dass sie gerade eine NackenOP hatte, da sie sich bei einem Unfall den Nacken gebrochen hat, er schaut ihr in die Augen, sein grinsen wird breiter und mit einer leicht in der Tonlage alternierenden Stimme fragt er sie "Na Süße, haben wir uns grade den Nacken gebrochen?" dann bewegt er seine Hand mit der er sie am Hals festhält ein wenig und es knackt zweimal kurz, Sie reißt die Augen auf und dann lässt er sie einfach los und fallen (Das hier ist der Punkt des Traumes der mir total zu schaffen macht).




das ist oft ein punkt,das du entweder einen actionfilm zu viel gesehen hast wo ein unschuldiger einfach zum falschen zeitpunkt am falschen ort war,oder du projizierst ein privates problem in dein unterbewustsein,wo ein dritter(unschuldiger) aufgrund deiner oder der handlung eines bekannten/verwandten/freundes zu leiden hat,was dir vlt gar nicht bewusst aufgefallen ist,aber dein unterbewusstsein längst verarbeitet hat...


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (2. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

Ich hatte gestern auch nen relativen verrückten Traum. 

Der Anfang war quasi noch einigermaßen realistisch. Es war grad Mittagspause (ich hab in einem Atomkraftwerk gearbeitet), und ich saß mit meinen Kollegen am Esstisch. Ich aß also so mein Erdnussbutter-Salami-Sandwich, als plötzlich der Vorgesetzte des Betriebs in den Raum gestürmt kommt, und etwas von riesigen Meereslebewesen vor sich hin schreit. Ich denke mir nichts dabei, stehe auf und packe meinen Ektoplasmawerfer. Dann renne ich nach draußen und fange an auf 100 Meter hohe Waldelphinoctopuss-Klone mit Löwenpfoten zu schießen, die mein Feuer mit Laserschüssen aus ihren Augen erwidern. Als ich 2 von ihnen niedergestreckt habe, kommt ein Pantherzebra um die Ecke, was sich selbst als Badbad der Mongole vorstellt, und daraufhin anfängt sich wild im Kreis zu drehen und mit Tennsibällen nach mir zu werfen. Ich wehre etwa 50 davon mit meinem Breitschwert ab, dass ich jetzt in der Hand habe. Dann tanze ich einen Tango mit einem Flamingo namens Jack. Nachdem wir fertig sind transformieren wir zu einer großen Gallappagos-Schildkröte und vernichten alle anderen im Umkreis von 3,75m mit einem Anacondabiss und einem Adlerschrei. 

Und dann: BOOM! Explodiert hinter mir das Atomkraftwerk und die Powerranger fliegen in Tarnkappenbombern über mir Kunstfiguren, während Dieter Bohlen, Jay Leno und ein indischer Gott mit vielen Armen Punkte von 1 bis 10 vergeben.
Dann muss ich mich übergeben und falle in Ohnmacht. Ich wache im Krankenhaus wieder auf, wo mir der amerikanische Präsident Justin Bieber, Jessica Alba in Strapsen und ein Schwein mit blauen Schleifen an den Ohren die Tapferkeitsmedaille 3. Grades verleihen, und mich zum führenden Militärgeneral des Staates Schnirkelwakatonien erklären. Dann sterbe ich glücklich.



Das wars dann.

Mfg Fr33


----------



## bkeleanor (2. Dezember 2011)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Mfg Fr33



Holy shit!
Was hast du vor dem schlafen gehen genommen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2011)

Hab geträumt, dass ich aufm Konzert von meiner Lieblingsband (Enter Shikari ) war. Alles schön und gut, als es denn zu Ende war lädt mich der Sänger ein mit in den Tourbus zu kommen. Da reden wir dann über politische Themen und ich soll ihm erklären, warum man in Ostdeutschland weniger verdient als in Westdeutschland. Dann war der Traum zu Ende und der Wecker klingelte...


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Dezember 2011)

Wieder mal die Seltsamkeit in Person...

Diesmal aber keine lange Beschreibung, wäre zu langweilig ^^




Also ich bin ein FBI Agent und bekomme den Auftrag seltsame Masseneinkäufe von Stadtfunktionären irgendwo in Lousiana zu untersuchen, also sie kaufen alles mögliche, Essen, Wasser, Baumaterialien, Waffen usw. in wirklich verdammt großen Mengen.

Ich ermittle da also vor mich hin und am ende kommt raus, dass diese Stadt sich binnen eines Jahres von den USA lossagen und für Unabhängig erklären will!
Natürlich präsentiere ich das alles meine Vorgesetzten, der ist überaus begeistert von meiner Arbeit, gratuliert mir herzlichst und sagt mir, dass er mich für die nächste Beförderung vorschlagen wird...





Warum? Warum träume ich sowas?


----------



## heinzelmännchen (7. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum? Warum träume ich sowas?




Dein Unterbewusstsein arbeitet als Filmschreiberling in Hollywood und Du bist jede Nacht Premieregast!


----------



## orkman (7. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Warum? Warum träume ich sowas?



weil du ne verdammt grosse fantasie hast ... ich traeume leider gar nix mehr... bei mir is einfach alles schwarz ( so wien schwarzes loch) und wenn ich aufwache bin ich 0 erholt und am wochenende erwache ich selten ... trotz 5 weckern ... die mache ich alle im schlaf ( ohne aufzuwachen) aus ... und nachher kann ich mich net ma mehr erinnern ... ;( mein schlaf kommt mir fast so vor wie der tod ... du pennst weg , traeumst nix ... und pleotzlich erwachst ... und wenn du nicht erwachst , bist du tod


----------



## Littletall (8. Dezember 2011)

In letzter Zeit wache ich immer gegen 4 Uhr morgens auf (meistens, weil ich auf die Toilette muss) und hab dann noch ca. 2 Stunden Schlaf, bevor mein Wecker klingelt. Dabei träume ich außerordentlich klar.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand meinen heutigen Traum deuten:

Vorab, ich hab mich mit meiner Mutter dieses Wochenende zum Plätzchenbacken verabredet.

In dem Traum kam meine Mutter mit den Zutaten zu mir. Seltsamerweise war meine Küche in einen Raum gestopft, wo ein riesengroßer Esstisch stand. Ich glaub, es stand sogar noch Essen auf dem Tisch.
Naja, das kam mir in dem Moment zwar merkwürdig vor, aber wir haben dann Plätzchen geknetet.
Plötzlich wollte meine Mutter die Plätzchen nicht in den Ofen schieben, sondern in die Friteuse. Häh? Wie kommt mein Gehirn denn auf sowas?

Dann war dieser Teil meines Traums zu Ende. Der andere Teil handelte von Metroid Prime, dass ich gerade spiele. Das war ähnlich merkwürdig, erinner mich aber nicht mehr an alles.

Übrigens träum ich auch oft von Gesprächen oder Situationen, die dann tatsächlich fast genauso stattfinden. Das ist mir fast schon unheimlich. Ich hoffe, meine Mutter kommt nicht wirklich auf die Idee, die Plätzchen fritieren zu wollen.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Dezember 2011)

ich hab heute nacht von kugelrunden ninjas geträumt, die ich bekämpft habe Oo und wen ich sie weg gekickt / geschubst habe sind die durch die gegend gesprungen wie flummies


----------



## heinzelmännchen (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte heute auch einen für meine Verhältnisse komischen Traum. Ich kann mich zwar nur an einige "Highlight-Szenen" ganz genau erinnern, aber den groben Verlauf dazwischen
kriege ich noch hin.

Also am Anfang des Traums lag ich an einem Strand zusammen mit anderen, hauptsächlich frühere Schulkollegen.

Wir lagen relativ nah am Wasser, und nach einiger Zeit wurden wir von den Wellen ins Wasser gespült und sind umher geschwommen und sind getaucht.

(Ab da wirds etwas eng mit meiner Erinnerung) Anscheinend haben wir uns dann unter Wasser angesiedelt und haben dort gelebt, aufgespaltet in zwei 
Gruppen, wobei die eine Gruppe die andere dominiert und schikaniert hat.

Ich war Teil der Schwächeren, und eines Tages sind wir von unserer Höhle losgeschwommen ( wir waren immer noch Menschen, nur alles unter Wasser) und
wollten in die Höhle der anderen Gruppe, da diese Blumen angebaut haben, dessen Blütenbläter man essen konnte.

Als wir ankamen, waren die anderen nicht da und es war anscheinend "Nacht" unter Wasser, alles war in dunkles, blau schimmerndes Licht gehüllt. Dann haben wir uns an den Blumen bedient, es gab gelbe und rote,
wobei man sämtliche Blütenblätter einer Pflanze essen musste, um einen positiven Effekt in Bezug auf Sättigung erhalten zu können.

Nachdem wir angefangen hatten, die Blumen leerzufuttern, kam die andere Gruppe zurück in ihre Höhle, und wir haben versucht, uns davon zu machen.

Wir wären auch beinahe entwischt, aber als wir uns hinter einer kleinen Mauer versteckt hatten, wurden wir entdeckt.

Ich weiß leider nicht mehr, was dann los war, obwohl der Teil bestimmt der spannenste war, es gab bestimmt entweder einen Kampf oder eine rasante Flucht ^^



...keine Ahnung, warum ich sowas geträumt hab cO


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Dezember 2011)

hatte ich auch ma 
es wahr mal ein (ne ist kein märchen^^) ein formel 1 rennen ne krasse bergstrecke ka welche runde, dan zur auffahrt min 7-8 % ka so in etwa auf einmal stürtz schumi1 und 2 von der strecke ab,die klippe runter , dan auf einmal wach dachte was soll der scheiß naja schon verrückter traum


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Dezember 2011)

Ihr werdet wieder lachen... aber bin grad ausm Traum gerissen worden vom Staubsauger...

Dieses mal war der Traum ein zugegeben kurzer Sequel Traum zu einem ebenso epischen Traum den ich mal vorher hatte (weiß allerdings nicht ob er auch hier drin steht, wenn also absolut nichts bekannt vorkommt sagt bescheid, dank dem Sequel erinner ich mich nämlich an genügend Einzelteile^^)




Alles beginnt, damit, dass ich (oder eine Person die mir ähnlich scheint) mit einer Freundin (es ist etwas verschwommen ob noch eine dritte Person dabei war) etwas um die Häuser ziehen will (Teilweise ist's Wuppertal, teilweise vollkommen ersponnen)... Ist ja kein Problem, dann ruft mich (kurioser weise) mein Stiefvater an und erzählt etwas davon ob ich wüsste, wer denn da so Randale macht und ob ich was, damit zu tu hätte.
Natürlich verneine ich und wir ziehen weiter, das Spiel geht dann noch einige Zeit weiter und so langsam wird es uns beiden auch merkwürdig und wir schlagen absichtlich den Weg durch einen kleinen Wohnteil der Stadt ein um dem "Aufruhr" zu entgehen.


An einem Punkt entscheide ich dann spontan, dass wir über eine Wiese durch ein paar Bäume laufen, sie beschwert sich leicht aber kommt dann doch mit. Wir hüpfen als letztes über einen Gartenzaun und huschen über die Straße und stehen dann vor einer riesigen massiven Kirche, das Gestein dunkel wie die Nacht, die Fenster bedrohlich groß aber so schön.
Wir schauen uns einander an und schleichen, dann langsam zur Tür und linsen hinein und sehen, dass die Kirche bis auf einen Priester vorne am Altar leer ist.


Wir entscheiden hinein zu gehen und sind vorsichtig und vorallendingen leise, der Priester kommt auf uns zu und fragt uns was wir vorhaben, wir erzählen ihm, wir würden ein wenig beten wollen aber eigentlich wollten wir uns das ganze nur einmal anständig von innen ansehen. Er weiß, dass wir nicht ganz ehrlich sind, lässt uns aber dann gewähren, ich bete ein wenig vor mich hin. Als dann die Tür nocheinmal aufgestossen wird. Hinein tritt noch eine Person, sie ist allerdings nur noch schemenhaft in meinem Gedächtnis, scheint aber eine Art "Kriegerin" oder "Verteidigerin" zu sein, deren auftreten erschreckt uns beide ein wenig, doch wir beruhigen uns ganz schnell wieder.

Wir haben noch einige Minuten Ruhe in denen uns die Kriegerin dann zeigt was alles hier in der Kirche ist. Sie erklärt uns die Fenstermosaike und vorallendingen eine Statue, die wenn man in die Kirche hineinkommt, direkt Rechts in einer großen Nische ist.
Sie sagt, diese Statue zeigt einen großen Verteidiger, der einst in den Katakomben der Kirche gegen das Böse antrat (verweis auf das Prequel).


In diesem Moment wird die Kirchentür nocheinmal aufgeschlagen und eine Gruppe sehr grimmig dreinschauender, manche mit Kapuzen unkenntliche Personen gehen in die Kirche und ignorieren uns alle. Der Priester will sie aufhalten doch sie drücken ihn nur zur Seite und gehen rechts vom Altar durch eine Tür die zu einer Treppe führt aus dem großen Kirchenschiff in die Katakomben.

Die Kriegerin zerrt uns in Duckhaltung hinter eine Bank und sagt, dass diese Gestalten gefährlich sind und wir etwas tun müssten, bevor sie tun können was immer sie auch vorhaben.
Der Priester will natürlich nicht, dass wir beiden "Kinder" da mit hinein gezogen werden, es wird klar, dass er und die Kriegerin sich irgendwie kennen, doch es gibt keine andere Wahl und wir gehen in Kampfstellung, mir drückt die Kriegerin ein Schwert in die Hand, meiner Begleiterin einen Bogen und einen Köcher.


Wir verstecken uns also beide hinter den ersten Bänken vom Eingang aus und warten auf das Zeichen der Kriegerin, selbige geht langsam zur Tür und lauscht.

Ihr Gesicht wird auf einmal weiß und sie schreit uns und den Priester an, wir sollten sofort aus der Kirche hinaus nach draußen, wir machen das, ich und meine Begleiterin, werden auf die Sockel zweier Statuen gesetzt und bekommen gesagt, dass diese Sockel einen Zauber enthielten, der uns wie die einst dort stehenden Statuen aussehen lässt und wir sollten hier bleiben, da es nun doch zu gefährlich geworden ist, der Priester versteckt sich hinter den Sockeln und die Kriegerin steht kampfbereit auf der anderen Seite.

Meine Begleitung, kommt irgendwie nicht mit dem Versteckspielen klar und springt vom Sockel und will denen offen gegenüber treten, leider in dem Moment wo die Kriegerin wieder in die Kirche stürmen wollte, die Türe aufreisst und diese Gestalten gerade aus den Katakomben kamen, man hört nur noch einen Pfeil sausen, meine Begleitung wird getroffen und geht zu Boden. Ich zögere noch, doch ein mächtiges Heulen lässt mich dann doch vom Sockel rutschen, mehr aus Angst als gewollt, der Priester versucht noch meine Begleitung wegzuziehen doch in dem Moment springt ein mächtiger Werwolf aus der Tür und schleudert ihn weg!

Die Kriegerin stürzt sich auf den Werwolf und es kommt zu einem kurzen Kampf, ich rutsch runter zu Ihr und versuche meine verletzte da weg zu holen, bekomme aber nur die Jacke zu fassen.
Der Werwolf reisst sich los und stürmt davon, die Kriegerin schreit mich an wir müssten jetzt das Biest unbedingt töten, der Priester würde sich versuchen um sie zu kümmern.
Also rennen wir los, Ich in der einen Hand das Schwert haltend und in der anderen die Jacke meiner Begleiterin. Irgendwie ist jetzt alles verändert, der Boden aufgerissen, von der Kirche aus führt nur noch ein schmaler Steg vorwärts und der Rest ist ein tiefer, tiefer abgrund, der Steg führt zu einer Art "natürlichen" Säule in der es wie bei einer Wendeltreppe glatt herunter geht und wir rennen sie hinab, die Kriegerin versucht immer wieder dem Werwolf den Weg abzuschneiden, schafft es aber nicht und er prescht weiter hinab in Richtung der Stadt. Ich versuche ebenfalls mehrfach den Werwolf mit meinem Schwert zu erwischen doch nichts klappt wirklich.

Dann kommt der entscheidende Moment, es ist bei der Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr wirklich weit nach unten, doch noch sind wir hoch genug, ich blicke kurz zu der Jacke und schmeiße das Schwert weg.
Ein letztes mal sprinte ich beherzt los und springe eine Biegung herab, die Jacke vor mich ausgebreitet und ich schaffe es wenige Zentimeter vor dem Werwolf an der Stelle zu sein und schlinge ihm die Jacke um den Kopf, er rast und wütet weiter, ich muss mich auf seinen Rücken schwingen, damit ich die Jacke weiter auf seinem Kopf halten kann und dann passiert es.
Es ist wie in Zeitlupe, der Werwolf rast gerade aus und ich sehe wohin es geht...

Direkt auf den Abgrund zu, ich schließe die Augen, denn ich weiß, das ich jetzt nicht mehr runter komme und dass der Sturz tödlich sein wird... und dann ist der Boden weg... wir beide fallen frei... ich höre noch wie die Kriegerin ein verzweifeltes "NEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIN!" schreit und dann ist alles vorbei...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (18. Dezember 2011)

Heute nacht wurde es etwas gruselig und abgefahren cO


Ich war (mal wieder^^) mit alten Schulkollegen und mit Leuten aus der Uni in einem Haus, indem wir ein Partywochenende verbracht haben.

Alles ganz lustig, viel zu trinken da, alles schön und gut. (Schien wohl ein Traum-Flaschback von meinem Ersti.Wochenende gewesen zu sein^^)

An einem Tag allerdings lag um das Haus herum Müll und Schrott, also Metallteile, alte Wellblechdächer und son Krempel.

Dann kamen Mitarbeiter einer Technologiefirma in das Haus, mit Security, die paramilitärisch unterwegs war und meinten, sie müssten einige Leute mitnehmen.

In dem Haus huschten dann uns unbekannte Menschen umher, und haben versucht, sich vor den Technikfuzzis zu verstecken, komischerweise waren das alles
asiatische Frauen, oftmals mit Kindern, die sich dann in den Schrotthaufen um das Haus versteckt haben, teilweise auch im Haus in den Schränken etc.

Wir standen alle nur daneben, und haben Kontakt mit den Technikfuzzis vermieden, manche haben sogar einfach weitergefeiert, obwohl man den Leuten, die sich
versteckt haben, angemerkt hat, dass sie panische Angst haben.

Einige von den Leuten wurden dann mitgenommen, flüchten war nicht möglich, da alle, die das probiert haben, eingefangen wurden.

Als die Mitarbeiter dieses Technologiekonzernes weg waren, habe ich und ein Kumpel mal gegoogelt, was die Firma denn herstellt.
Und auf der Internetseite wurden Maschinen angepriesen, die Gesteinsproben analysieren konnten, welche Mineralien und Stoffe darin sind, und auch Maschinen, die
diese Stoffe trennen konnten.
Anscheinend forschte das Unternehmen auch in Biotechnologien, denn solche Maschinen gab es auch für Menschen, sodass diese in ihre stofflichen Bestandteile getrennt wurden,
sodass dann nur noch die verschiedenen Stoffe in Pulverform aus der Maschine kamen.
Auf der Internetseite gab es auch noch Bilder, die ich lieber nicht im Detail beschreibe, nur so viel: Es waren Menschen und Tiere zu sehen, die für die Forschungen benutzt wurden 

Als die Leute aus der Firma dann abgehaun sind, haben se uns noch nahegelegt, dass wir darüber nicht reden sollen was da passiert ist, denn die Firma hätte durch die Forschungen
Geld und Einfluss....

Dann sind sie gefahren und wir haben weitergefeiert, als ob nichts gewesen wäre, wobei der Traum sich dann total geändert hat, und wir gelassen gefeiert haben, bis das Bier alle war.....

______
so ein verrückter Scheiß, als ich nach dem Traum aufgewacht bin, hatte ich die angsterfüllten Gesichter der Leute vor Augen, die da abgeholt wurden .......


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2011)

So ich poste hier auch mal 

Mein Traum fing damit an, dass ich in einer Art Rennfahrerschule bin. Es gab grad eine theorie Einheit und danach habe ich den Fahrlehrer gefragt ob ich eine Runde bei ihm mitfahren kann, wir also in den Aston Martin Vanquish eingestiegen, aber es ging nicht auf die Rennstrecke, sondern über die Fußwege eines nahe gelegenen Teiches. Ich steig aus, dann Filmriss. Das nächste was ich sehe ist das innere eines fast leeren Parkhauses. Vor mir läuft ein Mann panisch vor etwas weg. Ich gehe hinter ihm her, aber nur weil es der kürzeste weg zu der S-Bahn ist. (Warum ich zu der S-Bahn will weiß ich nicht) Der Mann springt über eine Mauer und ich hinterher, auf einmal bedroht er mich mit seiner Waffe. Ich sehe ihn an, er schwitzt stark und sein Gesicht ist panisch. Er fragt mich, wass ich will und ich antworte, dass ich nur in die Bahn will. Wir steigen also in die Bahn ein, und weil der Typ mir irgendwie leid tut, gehe ich mit ihm in ein leeres Abteil und versperre die in das Abteil durch meinen Körper. Wir fahren ein paar Stationen weiter und sind dann am Ende der Strecke angelangt steige ich aus und komme in einen Baumarkt. Plötzlich fangen zwei Leute an um sich zu schießen, zu meiner linken eine Frau mit einer Pistole und zu meiner rechten ein Mann mit einem Sturmgewehr. Ab jetzt läuft alles in Zeitlupe ich sprinte auf den Mann zu. Plötzlich stolpere ich jedoch und rutsche auf den Boden vor den Mann und werde von Kugeln durchsiebt. 

Das fieseste war jedoch, dass ich danach, als ich wach war jedes "Einschussloch"  gefühlt habe ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Januar 2012)

Weltvernichtung abgewendet?

Ich und ein haufen anderer sind in einer Art Forschungseinrichtung ich bin mir nicht sich ob als Besucher für die paar Forscher oder als Forscher selber...
Auf jeden Fall passiert lange nicht bis dann auf einmal ein Alarm losgeht und wir alle in ein anderes Gebäude laufen. Irgendeine Maschine läuft nicht rund und droht eine unkontrollierbare Kettenreaktion in gang zu setzen, die die ganze Welt vernichten kann. Wir alle kriegen Panik und überlegen was wir tun können und die 4 Forscher die damit zu tun haben sind auf anderen Etagen und 3 diskutieren darüber wer was tun soll, ich gesellte mich zu ihnen und nach einiger Zeit wurde entschieden, dass der Selbstzerstörungsmechanismus aktiviert werden müsse aber jemand sich opfern muss, da keine Zeit zur Flucht bliebe. Die 3 entscheiden kurz darauf, dass die vierte Forscherin es tun solle (in ihrer Abwesenheit wurde es entschieden) da sie die... "dümmste"... in der Gruppe wäre und die drei zu "wichtig" wären.


Ich versuche kurz sie aufzuhalten bzw. umzustimmen doch sie selbst, die aufeinmal auftauchte geht nun nurnoch schnurstracks richtung Dach und Maschine, der Rest begibt sich auf die Fluchtwege. Kurz nachdem wir aus dem Gebäude sind und einige dutzend Meter entfernt, drehen sich alle um und sehen in Richtung Dach, die drei anderen Forscher erklären, dass sie es jetzt tun müsse oder alles sei verloren und in diesem Moment gibt es eine riesige Explosion und die letzten 4 Etagen und das Dach werden förmlich vaporisiert, kurze Freude, dann weiter Flucht.

Wir sind in einem anderen Gebäude wo die Magnetbahn hält und wollen damit flüchten, doch so ziemlich allen wird schwindelig und leicht übel, vermutlich Strahlenkrankheit...
Die Magnetbahn funktioniert nicht und wir müssen über die Schienen klettern... dann wach ich auf...


----------



## nemø (7. Januar 2012)

Keine Ahnung, was der generelle Content war, aber letztendlich hat sich diese Dame über mich gebeugt und geflüstert "Mein kleiner Prinz mit Zähnchen"

kein Plan, was da abging


----------



## Felix^^ (7. Januar 2012)

Heute träumte ich dass ich beim einkaufen war und mir 2 Träger ACE Saft kaufen wollte. Ich bin mit dem Bus zum Supermarkt gefahren. Da ich nicht mit 2 Träger im Bus sitzen wollte bat ich den Hausmeister aus Scrubs mich nachhause zufahren. Der hat abgelehnt. Am Ende habe ich meine Mutter gefunden, die REIN ZUFÄLLIG auch hier einkaufen war. ^^


----------



## Renox1 (7. Januar 2012)

Seid ihr schonmal in einem Traum gestorben? Mir passiert das öfter 

Entweder durch Kugeln oder spitze Gegenstände, im Traum fühlt sich das komisch an abzukratzen ^^

Oder einmal durch einen terroristischen Giftgasangriff. Ja ich weiß wenn man dass so ließt denk man ich wäre krank, aber ich habe es mittlerweise geschafft mich komplett an meine Träume zu erinnern, ohne Lücken. Erstaunlich oder?


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Januar 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Seid ihr schonmal in einem Traum gestorben? Mir passiert das öfter
> 
> Entweder durch Kugeln oder spitze Gegenstände, im Traum fühlt sich das komisch an abzukratzen ^^
> 
> Oder einmal durch einen terroristischen Giftgasangriff. Ja ich weiß wenn man dass so ließt denk man ich wäre krank, aber ich habe es mittlerweise geschafft mich komplett an meine Träume zu erinnern, ohne Lücken. Erstaunlich oder?



Wtf ich bin erst einmal in meinem Leben in einem Traum gestorben...iwas ist da falsch bei dir O_o


----------



## Renox1 (7. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wtf ich bin erst einmal in meinem Leben in einem Traum gestorben...iwas ist da falsch bei dir O_o



Hehe


----------



## Legendary (7. Januar 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Seid ihr schonmal in einem Traum gestorben? Mir passiert das öfter



Das ist nicht so gesund. Ich bin in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie gestorben im Traum. Wenn wirklich was schlimmes passiert wache ich vorher auf, den Tod krieg ich nicht mit...will ich ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht.


----------



## iShock (7. Januar 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Seid ihr schonmal in einem Traum gestorben? Mir passiert das öfter



2-3 mal vom Nikolaus gefressen wurden. Ja ja ich war ein böser Bub :s.

An nen anderen Tod kann ich mich aber nicht erinnern.


----------



## Dareshar (8. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich in meinen Träumen sterbe falle ich immer in eine schwarze Leere, kurz vor dem "Aufprall" wache ich auf :X
Ich hab auch keinerlei Ahnung was das soll^^ 
teilweise sterbe ich 2-3 mal pro Monat manchmal ein halbes Jahr lang nicht .... 
Achso...mein merkwürdigster Traum :
Es war irgendwie Sommer, also die Sonne hat gescheint.
Meine frühere Grundschullehrerin (Musik) saß mit 2-3 Kindern aus der Schule an einem Teich und sie angelten mit Gitarren !
Es war draußen, aber irgendwie trotzdem in einem Gebäude^^
In der Mitte ging eine große verschlungene Treppe nach oben.
Dann "platze" auf einmal einer meiner Klassenkameraden (er war dick...ich hab mit meinem Freund immer darüber gescherzt, dass er irgendwann platzt) und aus ihm ist Fett raußgespritzt...UNMENGEN Fett...
Alle liefen kreischend umher und die einzige Rettung war die Treppe, also rannte ich mit meinem Freund die Treppe hoch, dann wachte ich auf^^
mfg


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Januar 2012)

Man wacht IMMER auf wenn man stirbt. Das Gehirn kann sich einfach nicht selbst Tod vorstellen. Es ist unmöglich das wenn man im Traum stirbt man nicht aufwacht.


----------



## iShock (8. Januar 2012)

Es geht ja denk ich auch darum das der Traumkörper stirbt und nicht durch den Traum oder so oO. Und hat ja auch keiner geschrieben das er danach nicht aufgewacht ist - die Leute erinnern sich also nur an den letzten Moment vorm Erwachen - also den Tod ^^


----------



## Legendary (8. Januar 2012)

Ach wenns nur darum geht, ja bin auch schon paar mal "gestorben"...das ist meistens nix schlimmes, eher eine Art Umbruch / was Neues im Leben. Tod heißt ja immer Veränderung. Nur wenn ich sowas jede Woche träumen würde, würd ich mir ernsthaft Sorgen machen, das kann auch was verdrängtes oder anderweitiges Problem sein.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Januar 2012)

Ich hab heut Nacht geträumt das ich am Star Wars Podracer-Rennen teilgenommen habe. Jedoch hiermit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Baureihe E10 jedoch in Grün - Nur die Lok)
Komischerweise war Han Solo mit im Führerstand xD

Dann bin ich aufgewacht und nach kurzer Zeit wieder eingeschlafen. 

Wir waren eine Truppe von Nerds in einem Studentenwohnheim, die hinter das Geheimnis eines Typen kommen wollten der immer alle Weiber flachlegt. 
Wir kamen dahinter, das er ein Elixier sich Mixt das ihn einfach unwiederstehlich macht. Er ließ das Rezept immer in seiner Schublade liegen, da wollten wir es uns holen. 

Dann bin ich leider wieder aufgewacht -_- Ich muss zurück diesen Traum träumen und das Rezept finden >.>


----------



## Legendary (8. Januar 2012)

Das ihr euch so genau dran erinnern könnt. Oo 

Ich kann meistens nur die letzten Bruchstücke sagen und dann meist auch nur ca. 30 min bis nach dem Aufwachen, dann hab ich wieder alles vergessen.


----------



## Renox1 (8. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Man wacht IMMER auf wenn man stirbt. Das Gehirn kann sich einfach nicht selbst Tod vorstellen. Es ist unmöglich das wenn man im Traum stirbt man nicht aufwacht.



Manchmal spüre ich es noch. Einmal z.B bin ich bei einem Giftgasanschlag gestorben, habe den ganzen Tod noch miterlebt. Es ich dann Tod war, bin ich aufgewacht. Oder als ich mal von einer Art Ackerpflug aufgespießt wurde, habe ich im Traum geschätzt ca. 2 Minuten alles miterlebt, der Körper fühlte sich erst heiß von dem Blut an, dann war er kalt, dann bin ich aufgewacht. Merkwürdige Randerfahrung...


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Man wacht IMMER auf wenn man stirbt. Das Gehirn kann sich einfach nicht selbst Tod vorstellen. Es ist unmöglich das wenn man im Traum stirbt man nicht aufwacht.



in gewisser weise ja.

bin bisher einmal im traum gestorben, sodas ich es auch miterlebt habe und mir irgendwelche schmerzen vorgegaukelt wurden. Ist schon ziemlich lange her aber ich weiss noch, dass ich erschossen wurde mit 2-3 schuss. Der erste einschlag war schon recht intensiv und der 2. nicht minder. Ist auf jedenfall ein traum den ich nicht vergessen werde.

um auf den punkt zu kommen. nachdem ich tot zu boden sackte und die lichter ausgingen startete direkt teil 3 des traums. Ich kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern worum es bei teil 3 oder teil 1 ging.


----------



## Nathil (9. Januar 2012)

Merkwürdige Träume...

Zählt es dazu, wenn man eigentlich gewöhnt ist sich nicht an seine Traum zu erinnern, am nächsten morgen schweiß gebadet im bett zu liegen... ist mir heute Passiert und ich kann mich genaustens an den traum erinnern... irgendwer hat mich in einen hautengen suit gepackt und mich laufen lassen. mit hindernissen. ich bin einfach nur gerannt, über mauern gesprungen, unter windmühlen hinweg getaucht und bind abei auch immer schneller geworden, bis sich alles in einen dünnen Schlauch verwandelt hatte aufgrund der Geschwindigkeit. und dann hab ich nicht auf gepasst anscheinend und meine kleidung löste sich langsam auf... und als ich dann wirklich aufgewacht bin, hab ich mich gefühlt wie nach nehm marathon und war verschwitzt...


----------



## Perkone (9. Januar 2012)

Hatte letztens auch ma wieder n sehr verwunderlichen Traum... 

Ich fuhr mit einem Panzer III durch Wels (Stadt wo ich arbeite) und die Leute aufm Gehsteig meinten dann nur so "Ja so n Teil hab ich auch, fährt sich echt super" usw blabla. Und aus irgendeinem unerfindlichen Grund hab ich damit dann das Lieferauto von dem Pizzatyp geschrottet, bei dem ich jeden Abend n Bier trinken geh x)


----------



## Zonalar (11. März 2012)

Heute habe ich geträumt, dass ich ein Teil eines Sicherheits-Squads war in einem Gebäude, das wir bewachen müssen.
Plätzlich verändert sich der ganze raum. Es ist so, als stürtze etwas hinein, der ganze raum veränderte sich, alles wurde eisig, kalt. Der Squadführer sagt mir, ich soll ihm folgen. Wir klettern auf dieses Gigantische Objekt herauf, das sich inmitten des Raumes befand. Mir wurde bewust das es sich um etwas ausserirdisches handeln musste. Wir (unser squad, besteht aus etwa 4-5 Personen) wussten eigendlich garnicht, was wir eigendlich bewachen, ausser unser Chef. Wir haben vorher ein so langweiliges Lebne geführt, das uns solch eine Kuriosität völlig aus der Bahn warf. Meine Kollegen fragen sich, was das ist. Ich wusste es selbst nicht und schaute zum Chef. Er sagte, wir bewachen hier sowas wie Aliens, und mit diesem DIng, das hier ins Raum stürzte, würden sie "quasi" aktiviert/aufgewacht werden.
Einer von unserem Squad bekam panische Angst und fragte: "was sollen wir tun? Aliens? Die uns angreifen? Ich will das nicht! Kann ich dem nicht irgendwie entkommen?" Er war völlig aufgelöst und hatte panische Angst.
Mein Chef schaute ihm tief in die Augen. Er antwortete: "Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten: Du stellst dich dem Problem wie ein Mann, oder erschiesst dich gleich selber, dann hast du damit nichts mehr zu tun."
So lächerlich ich die antwort auch hielt, mein Kollege hat sich gleich nachher vor meinen Augen die Kugel gegeben.

Jetzt habe ich es begriffen. Wir werden angegriffen. Und ich muss bereit sein. Wir folgten unserem Chef durch den Raum, gingen quasi (immer noch im gleichen Raum) einen Stock höher. Plötzlich erkannte ich,d ass quasi am "Geländer" zum teil kaputte, zum teil ganze Vereiste "statuen" von Aliens standen, die vom Aussehen eher einem Gargoyle ähneln. Mir wurde klar, dass es nicht lange dauern würde, bis sie auftauen würden.
Wir folgten unserem Squadchef aus dem Raum. 

-
Mein Hirn machtn Sprung ich bin ein bischen aufgewacht, schlief aber wieder ein, weil ich wissen wollte, was weiterhin passiert. Jetzt habe ich einige Dinge bewusst entschieden im traum selber. Ich habe wie das Gefühl, das dieser Traum mir was beibringen will.
-

Wir waren jetzt quasi in der Basis der èberwachungs-squads. Hier sind etwa 10-15 squadmitglieder, die ihreZeit absitzen. Es sind allesamt gelangweilte eingesessene Sesselfurzer. Dier ganze Raum war in Gelb/orange gestrichen. Überall fand sich kuchen, Süssigkeiten und weitere Leckereien. Ein Squadkollege von mir im Raum vorher nahm sich ein Stück. Mein Chef erklärte mir und meiner übrig geblienen Kollegin (die nicht genacscht hat), das wir hier alle garnicht da sind, um etwas zu bewachen. 
Wir sind vielmehr eingestellt, um die Öffentlichkeit zu beruhigen. Den Schein erwecken, als würden wir hier etwas leisten. ALle Süssigkeiten und Törtchen die wir sehen, lassen und sofort alle Probleme vergessen und uns nur noch an den "wunderbaren geschmack" denken. 
Wir wurden angehalten. 4 Squadmitglieder versperrten uns den Weg. In der Hand hielten sie je ein Tablett mit einer Stück Torte drauf. Sie sagten nichts, hielten nur das Tablett hin.
Ich sah kein Kuchen mehr, ich sah nur noch Gefahr. Ich sah gefahr von der Torte ausgehen. Wenn ich ein Stück nehme, wenn ich mich darauf einlasse, habe ich die harte, gefährliche aber reale Welt gegen eine pinke, bunte und süsse Scheinwelt eingetauscht. Auch wenn die mir angenehmer wäre.
Ich wusste es war eine Falle.
Wir gingen weiter, aber meine Kollegin nahm ein Biss. Ihre Augen glühten. Als wir weiterging erzählte sie mir die ganze Zeit, wie lecker diese Kuchen doch wären. Ich packte sie an der Hand und schaute ihr in die Augen. Ich sprach: "Lass meine Hand nicht los! Diese Törtchen sind nicht lecker, sie sind reine Hypnose! Wenn du meine Hand loslässt, wirst du dich selber hier verlieren und zu einem weiteren stillgelegten Squadmember werden. Ein Löwe, dem alle Zähne gezogen wurde."
Nur wenig von meinem Worten kamen bis zu ihrem Verstand durch. Die Törtchen haben sie vollkommen verblendet. Aber sie wehrte sich nicht, als ich sie an der Hand dem Squadchef hinterherzog. Ich hoffte nur, das die Wirkung schnell genug abgeklungen ist, bevor wir uns echten Gefahren gegenübersehen.


----
Ich wache auf.
Tja leuts, das wars :/ Abgedreht der ganze Traum, aber trotzdem habe ich immernoch dieses Gefühl im Bauch, dass mir dieser Traum eine Lektion lehren möchte. Wir sollen uns nicht den Bequemlichkeiten dieser Welt hingeben, denn sie verblenden uns vor den echten Problemen, die wir haben, und die wir nie lösen werden, wenn wir uns nur auf uns selbst fokussieren. Nur darauf, dass es uns kurzfristig gutgeht.
Wir müssen aufwachen und den Tag in Angriff nehmen. 
Das Leben ist Herausforderung, die bestanden werden will.



Nunja. Wie auch immer. Wenn ihr schöne träume haben wollt, hab ich ein super entspannendes SOng im Repertoire für euch. Ein Juwel aus der Brony-Community   
Schöne Träume 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KS46tsHzDgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kirby88 (13. April 2012)

ich träume regelmäßig, dass mein Wecker nicht klingelt und ich extrem verschlafe. Offensichtlich will mein Unterbewusstsein mir sagen, dass es hoch dramatisch wäre, wenn ich nicht pünktlich zur Arbeit käme :-P


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. April 2012)

Geträumt, ich würde mit x Leuten in einer riesen WG wohnen. Freunde, meine Nachbarn, Verwandte, ein Dutzend Kinder von Verwandten, Ex - alle gehörten zur WG.
Großes Haus mit vielen Zimmern, aber wir haben _alle im selben Zimmer_ gewohnt. Aufgewacht, als mir im Traum das Gehampel und Gekreische der Kinder auf die Nerven fiel.

Angenervt, aber glücklich in meiner _eigenen_ Wohnung aufgewacht.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. August 2012)

Moin,
wo fange ich am besten an,aja habe in de letzten Nacht nen Traum gehabt, das ich auf
eine große breite treppe runtergeguckt habe  stand oberhalb der treppe mit 4 Jungen damen zusammen 
ka glaube die warn so um die 20 haben sich zu mir umgedreht dache ok dan habe ich meine Arme 
angesehn und was ich so an hatte dan der schock hatte nen Anime cosplay an dachte was jetzt los und war ein girl das hat den fass den boden ausgeschlagen.Mit langen blauen harr glaub ich.
Das cosplay sah nach  magical girl aus (ka welche serie) dan auf einmal sagte die rechte zu mir 
Aqua dan hat mich mein wecker geweckt.Zum glück.(schon verrückt der traum)(das es ne Anime serie ist glaube ich sehr hohe warscheinlickeit) 

ps sry wegen rechtschreibung schreibe auf handy auf arbeit ^^


----------



## BushidoSushi (3. August 2012)

Hab öfter nach ein paar Jahren deja-vu Träume und kurz vor ende komm ich immer drauf, ach das kenn ich doch woher gleich passiert was das ändern wir gleich. 

Ansonsten immer der selber Mist mit Autofahren wo die Bremsen nicht gehen oder meine Katzen kämpfen gegen die League of Legends Champions Rammus und Malphite.


----------



## Xidish (3. August 2012)

Ich schlafe in meiner derzeitigen doofen Situation sehr wechselhaft - mal unruhig, mal tief und fest - mal mit Träumen. 

So habe ich vor ca 2 Tagen im Traum einen Schlüssel erhalten.
Wenn ich nur wüßte, was das zu bedeuten hat.

Habe mooentan scheinbar sogar tagsüber Mini-Filme, die sich abspielen.
So starteten heute während der Zugfahrt durch die Landschaft Erinnerungen an einen Urlaub mit meinen Eltern in der Kindheit.
Irgendwie hatte die Landschaft so viel Ähnlichkeiten.
Ich hoffe nur, daß ich in nächster Zeit "auf dem Teppich bleibe".^


----------



## Ayi (4. August 2012)

Ich glaub mein seltsamster Traum drehte sich um WoW. Es war ein paar Tage vor WotLK Release, weshalb ich im Traum wohl auch auf dieses Thema kam.

Ein Freund von mir und ich laufen in der WoW Welt herum um zu leveln. Das interessante daran war, dass wir zwar als reale Personen herumliefen, aber das Equip unserer Ingame-Chars anhatten. Und ich hatte nich mal das Zeugs meines Mains an, sondern von meinem Deffkrieger-Twink. Also den Schild aus Kara und so. (höhere Raids hatte der Twink damals nicht gesehen) Und man konnte bis lvl 100 leveln ^^ Ob wir das im Traum auch erreicht haben, weiß ich aber nicht mehr. Jedenfalls spielen wir beide noch immer WoW.

Ist schon länger her, dass ich den Traum hatte, aber seitdem hatte ich keine so seltsamen Träume mehr wie den, oder ich kann mich einfach nicht dran erinnern.


----------



## bkeleanor (7. August 2012)

ist schon wieder ca. eine woche her seit ich den traum hatte.

ich war auf so einem inselparadis mit palmen, strand und und und. dann plötzlich kamen mir so kleine pelzige tiere entgegen die gerufen haben: "lauf weg"! hinter denen kam ein elefant gerannt und dahinter ein riesiges, 4-beiniges skelett, dass mit seinem riesen maul und seinen riesen klauen alles zerpflügte, was ihm im weg stand. ich warf mich also auf den boden und hoffte, dass mich das ding nicht erwischte (ich war wohl auch so ein kleines pelziges tier).

Dem elefant ergings ziemlich schlecht und so haben wir (die kleinen pelzigen tiere) beschlossen das grosse knöcherne ding zu erlegen. wie genau das alles passiert ist weiss ich nicht mehr. am ende hat auf jedenfall so ziemlich alles gebrannt und das riesige knöcherne ding hat angefangen blitze von sich zu geben (kleine von überall aus dem "körper" des skeletts) bis es schliesslich zu asche zerfiel.

danach war schluss aber es war ein echt abgefahrener traum.


----------

